# Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag 1/11

Honeyball und Ralle haben da mal recherchiert auf Grund der Dortmunder Vorkommnisse.

Das ist uns wichtig genug, um es auch vorab schon zu veröffentlichen..



> *Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot ? *​
> Einige werden sicher die Meldungen über PCB verseuchte Fische im Dortmunder Hafen gelesen haben. Wenn nicht, kann man sich hier informieren.
> 
> diesen Thread im AB.
> ...


----------



## marioschreiber (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wieder mal eine Überschrift mit Bildzeitungskarakter ......

Ein ernstes Thema, und echt übel für Gewässer und Fische !

Aber muss daraus gleich wieder ein Thema contra VDSF konstruiert werden ! |uhoh:

Langsam wird es echt lächerlich !

Und hat mit dem eigentlichem (und größeren) Problem nichts zu tun. 
Klingt fast so als wäre es halb so schlimm das die Fische verseucht sind, hauptsache wir dürfen sie noch beangeln wenn wir sie denn dann zurücksetzen können !


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das hat auch mit dem VDSF zu tun, da auf deren Bestreben hin als einziger sinnvoller Grund zum Angeln der Verzehr der Fische gelten darf..

Haben wir schon immer abgelehnt..
Hier z. B. aus 2004:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/oktober04_grund.htm



> Klingt fast so als wäre es halb so schlimm das die Fische verseucht sind, hauptsache wir dürfen sie noch beangeln wenn wir sie denn dann zurücksetzen können !


Dann solltest Du einfach nochmal richtig lesen!


> *Was können unsere Verbände dafür ?*
> 
> Nix, gar nix. Die Verbände haben ja nun wirklich keinerlei Einfluss auf die Einleitung Gesundheitsgefährdender Stoffe und wird darüber ebenso entsetzt sein, wie jeder von uns.
> Aber…..


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ganz ehrlich: An einem Gewässer, in dem die Fische verseucht sind, möchte ich nicht angeln. Egal ob ich nun entnehme oder release. 
Genauso wenig wie in der Nähe von Kernkraftwerken, Schlachthofeinleitungen usw. 
So schlimm kann die Angelsucht gar nicht sein, dass ich mir das antue.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Naja, ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, als es im Neckar bei uns richtig schlimm war...

Und auch damals gingen wir angeln....

Ist halt schon über 30 Jahre her..

Und damals gabs wie heute in unsere Gegend wenig Gewässerauswahl..

Wohl dem, der die Auswahl hat..

Und ich weiss nicht, wie das zigtausende Angler sehen, die in diesem Gebiet und den Dortmunder Kanälen unterwegs sind..

Und wie das Vereine/Verbände, welche Karten ausgeben, das sehen. Da gehts ja auch um richtig Kohle...

Und in wie weit man da Schadensersatz bei wem geltend machen kann.

Interessant drüfte auch sein, wie sich da der Staat verhält und was von öffentlicher Seite aus unternommen wird...


----------



## Bobster (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Die typisch deutsche Vereinsmeierei ist 
kaum noch zu ertragen, denn darum geht es m.M.n.

Alles andere würde ja gleich zusetzen sein mit
dem geschlossenen Beitritt des deutschen Bauernverbandes
zum Hinduismus :q


----------



## Karauschenjäger (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich halte das für journalistisch unseriös, die zugeben schlimme Umweltsünde im Dortmunder Hafen nun mit den Statements der beiden Verbände zum Zurücksetzen oder zur gesetzlich geforderten Mitnahme von gefangenen Fischen  in Verbindung zu bringen.

Unsere Gewässer im Nordwesten werden regelmäßig überprüft, das Wasser in den Seen und verschiedenen Teichen hat teilweise Trinkwasserqualität und die Fische, die hier in den Kescher gezogen werden, sind gesund.

Was das nun mit VDSF und DAV zu tun hat, scheint für die meisten offensichtlich schleierhaft zu sein, ich kann da auch nur den Kopf schütteln. #d

Natürlich ist doch klar, dass ich mal wieder angeln gehe, um den einen oder anderen Fisch zu fangen und als Nahrung für mich und meine Famile zuzubereiten. Wer nur angelt, um jeden Fisch wieder zurückzusetzen, sollte Golf spielen oder sonstwas!

Ich hoffe nur, dass der Zusammenschluss zwischen den beiden Verbänden niemals kommt........


----------



## Tüdde (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Sicherlich besteht in Form von giftigen, krebserregenden und nicht abbaubaren Chemikalien eine akute Bedrohung für unser Hobby.
Allerdings könnte man, das Board in Ehren, langsam glauben, dass bestimmte Beiträge letztendlich ausschließlich dazu bestimmt sind, den VDSF in sämtlichen Fachgebieten durch den Dreck zu ziehen. 
Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die Standpunkte des VDSF in vielen Belangen nich meinen Auffassungen entsprechen. Allerdings leidet die Glaubwürdigkeit jedes Beitrages hier darunter, dass Aussagen eines der beiden Verbände ihm mit Blick auf aktuelle Geschehnisse sofort in den Rücken gerammt werden, ohne dass er Stellung dazu beziehen kann. Die Tatsache, dass diese Handlungen von einem Aufruf, zum DAV zu wechseln, begleitet werden, will hier auch kritisieren.

Ich bin kein VDSF Befürworter. Allerdings finde ich die Hetze gegen die Ansichten eines Anderen auch nicht gerade gerecht.

Tight Lines...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Was das nun mit VDSF und DAV zu tun hat, scheint für die meisten offensichtlich schleierhaft zu sein, ich kann da auch nur den Kopf schütteln.


Weil daraus Behörden (in Kooperation mit) Schützerverbänden ganz schnell mal komplette Angelverbote erlassen können..

Da als einziger Grund auf Betreiben des VDSF fürs Angeln eben die Verwertung der Fische als Nahurng zählt..

Das darf man gerne anders sehen - dass vom Vorstand des 1.ASV Dortmund (VDSF) genau diese Gefahr auch so gesehen wird, sollte vielleicht auch einige zum nachdenken bringen, die mal wieder meinen, das wäre nur "Hetze" - da steckt (leider auch mal wieder) etwas mehr dahinter..



> Ich halte das für journalistisch unseriös, die zugeben schlimme Umweltsünde im Dortmunder Hafen nun mit den Statements der beiden Verbände zum Zurücksetzen oder zur gesetzlich geforderten Mitnahme von gefangenen Fischen in Verbindung zu bringen.


Und genau aus obigen Gründen sehen wir das eben anders..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da als einziger Grund auf Betreiben des VDSF fürs Angeln eben die Verwertung der Fische als Nahurng zählt..



Thomas, deine Intentionen in allen Ehren aber wo steht das?

Es wird gemeinhin von einer sinnvollen Verwertung gesprochen ... und dabei vollkommen offen gelassen, was sinnvoll überhaupt zu bedeuten hat.

Sinnvoll kann für den einzelnen Angler auch sein, die Fische zu entnehmen und in den nächsten Wald zu schmeißen, um damit die Wildschweine zu füttern.

Im Falle der PCB-Verseuchung wäre das sicher auch kontraproduktiv ... ist aber doch meilenweit von einer direkten Verwertung als Nahrungsmittel entfernt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Da steht das (und war ja schon immer VDSF-Politik):
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html



> Der VDSF hat zusätzliche Regelungen über fischwaidgerechtes Verhalten erlassen





> der Fisch waidgerecht gefangen, nicht unnötig gehältert, tierschutzgerecht versorgt und einer sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt wird und





> Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung unabdingbar verbunden.





> Die volkswirtschaftliche Bedeutung der Angelfischerei ist erheblich. Die 650.000 VDSF-Mitglieder fangen jährlich 5.500 Tonnen Fisch in einem Gesamtwert von ca. 55 Mio DM.
> 
> *Diese Fische werden der menschlichen Ernährung zugeführt*



Da das wenige dann im kompletten Zusammenhang lesen, ist das vielleicht auch vielen nicht klar gewesen, woher gesetzliche Rückwurfverbote kommen oder Entnahmeverpflichtungen von Gewässerbewirtschaftern.
Was dann nach den VDSF-Leitlinien im hier beschriebenen Fall eben zu einem kompletten Angelverbot führen können:
Aus genau diesen obigen Leitlinien..


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Leute, denkt denn keiner mehr über den Tellerrand ?

Ich habe, wie viele andere Angler auch in den 70er und 80er Jahren im Rhein gefischt, obwohl man die Fische nicht essen konnte oder mochte. 
Ich will angeln um des angelns willen. Wenn man die Fische essen kann, gut, wenn nicht, auch gut. Hauptache ich kann angeln.

Und es ist nunmal der VdSF, der die Angelfischerei auf puren Nahrungserwerb reduziert. Und zwar nur und ausschließlich der.

Und das bedeutet nix anderes, als Angelverbot, wenn die Fische nicht genießbar sind. 

Denkt doch einfach mal ein wenig nach !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Und egal ob für menschlichen Verzehr oder nicht:
Eine sinnvolle Verwertung belasteter Fische gibt es nicht..

Nimmt verbandsseitig man die eigenen hehren Grundsätze ernst, müsste schon ein solcher Verdacht dazu führen, dass keine Karten mehr ausgegeben werden dürfen..

Und dass man die bereits ausgegebenen zurücknimmt..

Und dann eben vom Verursacher oder vom Staat Entschädigungen dafür einfordern muss..

Oder zumindest die Pachtzahlungen einbehält..


----------



## Paradize (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Betrifft mich zwar nicht da ich nur in Seen und Teichen fische , aber wenn man sowas liest muss man echt angst bekommen das Angeln irgendwann komplett verboten wird oO


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Paradize schrieb:


> Betrifft mich zwar nicht da ich nur in Seen und Teichen fische , aber wenn man sowas liest muss man echt angst bekommen das Angeln irgendwann komplett verboten wird oO




Betrifft Dich nicht ??  Oder nur " noch nicht " ?

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191779&highlight=angelverbot

Meinst Du, es gäbe in unserem Industriestaat Gewässer, die nicht von einer Einleitung gesundheitgefährdender Stoffe bedroht sind ?


----------



## jkc (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tüdde schrieb:


> Sicherlich besteht in Form von giftigen, krebserregenden und nicht abbaubaren Chemikalien eine akute Bedrohung für unser Hobby.
> Allerdings könnte man, das Board in Ehren, langsam glauben, dass bestimmte Beiträge letztendlich ausschließlich dazu bestimmt sind, den VDSF in sämtlichen Fachgebieten durch den Dreck zu ziehen.
> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen, dass die Standpunkte des VDSF in vielen Belangen nicht meinen Auffassungen entsprechen. Allerdings leidet die Glaubwürdigkeit jedes Beitrages hier darunter, dass Aussagen eines der beiden Verbände ihm mit Blick auf aktuelle Geschehnisse sofort in den Rücken gerammt werden, ohne dass er Stellung dazu beziehen kann. Die Tatsache, dass diese Handlungen von einem Aufruf, zum DAV zu wechseln, begleitet werden, will hier auch kritisieren.
> 
> Ich bin kein VDSF Befürworter. Allerdings finde ich die Hetze gegen die Ansichten eines Anderen auch nicht gerade....



Respekt! 
Besser kann man es nicht Ausdrücken und das in so einem "schwierigen" Alter! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cb7ifMo7wPs 

Grüße JK


----------



## trixi-v-h (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das Thema hier im AB ist ein Paradoxum an sich. Laut AB-Regeln darf keine politische Meinung kundgetan werden aber wie soll man sich mit einem solchen Thema vernünftig auseinandersetzen wenn die Regeln dies verbieten? Es ist nun mal ein Politikum und gleich welcher Dachverband sich immer irgendwelchen Leuten beugt,warum auch immer,kann nur von der breiten Basis gestoppt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Laut AB-Regeln darf keine politische Meinung kundgetan


sofern es sich nicht um Politik rund ums Angeln handelt, was es in diesem Falle aber definitiv ist....


----------



## Jungpionier (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> *Auszug aus der offiziellen Homepage des VdSF Bundesverbandes:*
> 
> *Es ist nicht fischwaidgerecht, Fische allein aus Freude am Drill  zu fangen. Das gilt erst recht für das Fangen von Fischen, um diese  anschließend zurückzusetzen (Catch and release). Mit dem Fang **muss die sinnvolle Verwertung der Fische verbunden sein.*


Wo steht denn dieser zitierte Auszug in diesem Wortlaut?
Laut DAV-Richtlinie könnte man da genauso ein Angelverbot konstruieren.


			
				DAV schrieb:
			
		

> *Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten*, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!


Denn man geht eindeutig Angeln um Fische zu fangen und hätte dann am belasteten Kanal genausowenig zu suchen.

Das Angelverbot, *das es überhaupt nicht gibt*, würde ja die Gesundheit der unwissenden Angler schützen, die Fische verwerten. Was wäre dagegen einzuwenden? Würdet ihr eurer Familie krebserregenden Fisch vorsetzen? :v
*Vielleicht ist es sogar die Pflicht eines Verbandes für ein stark mit krebserregenden Stoffen belastetes Gewässer ein Angelverbot zu fordern!*
Für die Angler ist es natürlich sehr schade und man kann nur hoffen, dass sich das Gewässer möglichst bald wieder erholt.
Anstatt hier gegen die Anglerverbände zu arbeiten, sollte man lieber seine Energie verwenden, um über die Verursacher der Verschmutzung diskutieren! Stattdessen werden 12 Jahre alte Zitate von der VDSF missinterpretiert |rolleyes



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Meinst Du, es gäbe in unserem Industriestaat Gewässer, die nicht von  einer Einleitung gesundheitgefährdender Stoffe bedroht sind ?


Bei dem Thema hier geht es wohl eher darum, dass Grenzwerte deutlich überschritten wurde und ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Gesundsheitsrisiko besteht. Das jedes Gewässer, jede Wiese, jedes Feld mehr oder weniger industriell belastet ist, sollte klar sein.

Vielleicht sollte sich das AB auch mal eine besinnliche Weihnachtspause gönnen und im neuen Jahr mit mehr Sachlickeit und weniger Polemik und Emotionen der "Angelpolitik" widmen.

#h


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@thomas & ralle

Aus den von thomas zitierten Absätzen die alleinige sinnvolle Verwertung als Nahrung abzuleiten ist - mit Verlaub - etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen.

Die von thomas verlinkte Webseite gibt lediglich wider, dass X Tonnen Fisch im jahr gefangen werden und diese dem menschlichen Verzehr zugeführt werden.

Dass diese Verwertungsform die einzig sinnvolle ist, steht weder auf dieser Webseite, noch auf einer anderen (soweit ich das Überblicken kann). Die Herleitung von - vermeintlich - feststehenden Normen aus einer statistischen Zahlenspielerei heraus, ist bestenfalls mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Ich möchte an dieser (und auch keiner anderen) Stelle kein Loblied auf den VDSF anstimmen, noch gehe ich als angestammter DAVler konform mit den Ansichten des VDSF ... dennoch warne ich davor, allzu dunkle Vorausahnungen herauf zu beschwören.

Es ist sicherlich richtig, dass auf Mißstände hingewiesen wird - und zwar neutral und beide Verbände betreffend. Aber im Moment ergibt der eine oder andere Threat hier so langsam das Bild eines Feldzuges gegen des VDSF ... und ob das so geschickt ist, darf vorsichtig angezweifelt werden. Mir persönlich wäre es lieber, wenn greifbare und belegbare Fakten (die es sicherlich zur Genüge gibt) zur Berichterstattung und Meinungsfindung herangezogen würden.

Nicht, dass ihr euch in eurem Eifer da in was verrennt!


----------



## grazy04 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich hab das Gefühl das es 2 verschiedene VDSF geben muss! Hier kommen solche Diskussionen irgendwie nicht vor! 
Wenn mal ne Kläranlage was verliert wird der Gewässerabschnitt für eine  bestimmte Zeit gesperrt, Biologen prüfen die entsprechenden Werte und  geben ggf den Abschnitt wieder frei oder auch nicht.
Wenn an den Kiesseen was festgestellt wird gilt das selbe und fertig! 

Wer angelt den freiwillig an einem belastetem Gewässer??????

Man könnte ja den Eindruck haben das gezielt Meinung gemacht werden soll ????


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Könnte  man - wie gesagt:
Der Vorstand des 1. ASV Dortmund, der die Karten ausgibt, hat (wohl nicht umsonst) die gleichen Bedenken wie wir..


----------



## MefoProf (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Wo steht denn dieser zitierte Auszug in diesem Wortlaut?
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


----------



## ohneLizenz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

moin, moin

=> traurig was da mit den gewässern passiert
=> da siehe ich nun doch wie wichtig es ist daß angerlverband auch umweltverband ist, so wird man als angler ernstgenommen wenn man seine umwelt nicht vergißt und nur ans fischeklopfen denkt
=> hoffentlich ist der neue anglerverband auch ein naturschutz und umweltverband
=> die hetze gegen den vdsf sogar auch hier hier finde ich zum ko***
wie im mittelalter gegen hexen oder andere die an allem schuld wohl waren

==> wenn wir hier nur ans fisch-haken denken egal wie die fische gesund sind =>dann sind wir peta-futter!!!


----------



## gründler (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> ==> wenn wir hier nur ans fisch-haken denken egal wie die fische gesund sind =>dann sind wir peta-futter!!!


 
Keine Haustiere mehr,keine Schweine Rinder...... mehr zum essen,kein Reiten mehr,keine Zoos mehr keine Fischzucht mehr usw usw.

Das fordert Petraaaa.....

Petra sagt nämlich 2010 ist Angeln nicht mehr nötig weil es überall Nahrung zu kaufen gibt,die schonender gestorben sind,die Kühlkette nicht unterbrochen wurde,Keime und Krankheiten ausgeschlossen werden können zum wohle der Volksgesundheit der Gewässer der Natur.........

Welches Agu bringst Du nun gegen solche Leute das Angeln = Nahrung ist und noch in Private Hände darf.

Ich meine nur,ich muss nachweisen wie ich mein Wikld vermarkte muss regeln einhalten,untersuchungen machen ob das Wild gesund ist,muste mich nach der 2 Stufe der EU (Schlachtung Haltung....) in Gesetzen wühlen lernen investieren umbauen.......

Warum sollte das der Angler noch weiterhin dürfen ohne irgendwelche auflagen es geht ja hier um Lebensmittel die evtl.mit Krankheiten.........verbunden sind,und so alle Menschen gefährden könnten,und wenn ich so sehe was an geangelten fisch verschenkt wird Vieh Katze mit gefüttert.......haben wir ein Prima unkrontrolierten Kreislauf.

Ja und wenn irgendwas aus dem ruder läuft oder die Volksgesundheit gefährden könnte Natur gefährdet ist........usw usw.,dann müssen halt Regeln Verbote......her.

lg

Ps: ^^ ^^ ist an manchen Stellen angebracht,aber nicht soweit hergehohlt ^^


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Thomas 
mal ne Frage , wäre es nicht sinnvoller gewesen, diese Info:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Könnte man - wie gesagt:
> Der Vorstand des 1. ASV Dortmund, der die Karten ausgibt, hat (wohl nicht umsonst) die gleichen Bedenken wie wir..


 
am Anfang zu bringen? Wenn der dort verantwortliche Chef, die selben Befürchtungen hegt ( warum?; weil er, wenn kein Verbot erfolgt, die Folgen befürchtet? oder?)
Dann hätte das doch eine ganz anderen Hintergrund, als die Überschrift, die naja etwas tendenziell sein könnte.
Gruß A.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Vielleicht sollte ich als Dortmunder und somit direkt Mitbetroffener da noch näher drauf eingehen.

Das sich ergebende Szenario ist m.E. eindeutig.
Mir war völlig klar, dass man es uns zum Vorwurf machen wird, wenn wir dieses Thema so angehen und die Verbandspolitik ins Spiel bringen. 
Aber, sagt doch mal ganz offen: Wer, außer der Redaktion würde das denn sonst noch tun? 
Habt ihr irgendwo auch nur irgendeinen Ansatz gefunden, da mal genauer nachzufragen?
Also, ganz offen und "Butter bei die Fische":
Ja, wir stehen derzeit aus diversen Gründen den Verbänden sehr kritisch gegenüber, wobei derzeit der DAV in unserer Meinung besser wegkommt als der VdSF (und einzelne Landesverbände)!!!
Ob das alle hier richtig finden oder nicht, ist aber nicht das Thema. Genauso akzeptieren wir ja auch eine begründete Haltung zugunsten der Verbände.
Aber wenn schon einige meinen, uns wegen dieser Kontra-Haltung angreifen und kritisieren zu müssen, dann definiere ich dafür mal genau die von Ralf Dahlheuser angeführten Thesen und Rückschlüsse:

These 1: Wenn nur die Verwertungsabsicht als Nahrung das Angeln überhaupt noch rechtfertigt, muss es überall dort verboten werden, wo die Gefahr von gesundheitlicher Beeinträchtigung durch Fischverzehr gegeben ist.

These 2: Wenn ein Verband die Absicht der Verwertung gefangener Fische zur menschlichen Ernährung als einzig rechtfertigend für die Genehmigung des Angelns als solches darstellt, setzt er sich der Gefahr aus, *von sich aus* das Angeln verbieten zu müssen, wenn die Eignung der Fische für die menschliche Ernährung nicht (mehr) gegeben ist.

Im Ralles Artikel geht es in erster Linie erstmal nur darum. 
Und dieser Artikel in dieser Form wäre genauso erschienen, wenn es nicht schon einige andere Kritikpunkte hinsichtlich der Verbandspolitik gegeben hätte.
Aber worum geht es jetzt eigentlich?
Nun, ganz lapidar betrachtet erstmal um mehrere tausend Angler in NRW.
Wie auf den Seiten des Landesamtes für Natur- Umwelt- und Verbraucherschutz NRW nachzulesen ist, sind es genau zwei Fakten bzw. Kernaussagen, die ernsthaften Anlass geben, sich Sorgen über das Angeln allgemein zu machen. Zum einen steht da:


> Nach umweltmedizinischer Bewertung des LANUV unter Berücksichtigung der zulässigen Höchstgehalte für Lebensmittel sollten die Fische aus dem Dortmunder Hafen aus Vorsorgegründen nicht verzehrt werden.


und etwas tiefer:


> Für andere industriell geprägte Gewässer Nordrhein-Westfalens liegen aus vereinzelten stichprobenhaften Fischuntersuchungen ähnliche Werte vor wie im Dortmunder Hafen. Da die Datenlage für eine generelle Verzehrsempfehlung in diesen anderen Gewässern jedoch zu gering ist, werden weitere Untersuchungen in laufenden und geplanten Monitoringprogrammen durchgeführt.
> 
> Die Ergebnisse der Sedimentuntersuchungen liegen in der gleichen Größenordnung wie sie auch in anderen industriell geprägten Gewässern NRWs zu finden sind.



Also: Das LANUV hat also herausgefunden, dass Fische in den industrienahen Gewässern in NRW mindestens teilweise PCB- und Dioxin-belastet sind und Giftkonzentrationen in gesundheitsgefährdender Höhe aufweisen. Desgleichen gilt für die Sedimentbelastung in diesen Gewässern, woraus sich direkt ableitet, dass eine Verschlimmerung der Vergiftungen zu erwarten ist. Ab dem nächsten Jahr werden diese Daten -und das wurde mir auf persönliche Nachfrage bei der Informationsveranstaltung bestätigt- durch das geplante Monitoringprogramm verifiziert.

So, und jetzt stelle ich mal meine persönliche Erwartungshaltung vor, die ich einem*Angler*verband entgegen bringe, wenn es dessen Interesse ist, das Angeln an den Flüssen und Kanälen in NRW auch zukünftig möglich zu machen:
Zum einen kann es sein, dass das Monitoring für uns alle positive Ergebnisse liefert. Dann ist halt "nur" der Stadthafen Dortmund betroffen und die ohnehin nachgewiesen nur wenigen dort lebenden Fische. Dem 1. ASV Dortmund entgeht dadurch eine Einnahmequelle (Tageskarten Stadthafen), was zwar bedauerlich, aber aus Verbandssicht eher als ein "Einzelschicksal" betrachtet werden kann. Mit genügend Weit- und Einsicht reicht es dann aus, sich ähnlich wie der DAV zu positionieren und die reine Verwertungsabsicht für Ernährungszwecke als nicht einzig und allein zwingende Voraussetzung für die Legitimation des Angelns darzustellen.
Dann entpuppt sich Ralles Artikel als nicht eingetretenes Horrorszenario, mit dem einzigen Effekt, dass es gut, wichtig und richtig war, darüber geredet, nachgedacht und sensibilisiert zu haben.
Zum anderen kann sich die Befürchtung bestätigen, dass der Verzehr von Fischen aus den NRW-Gewässern als in hohem Maße riskant weil gesundheitsgefährdend anzusehen ist. Und dann stecken wir alle in einem Dilemma unmeßbaren Ausmaßes, denn dann drohen wirklich Angelverbote in den Kanälen, der Lippe, der Ruhr, dem Rhein in NRW und vielleicht auch in einzelnen Seen in Industrienähe. Wie will der Verband dann die Seite der Angler vertreten, wenn er bewusstes C&R als nicht waidgerecht einstuft? Kann er das dann überhaupt noch?

Ganz konkret auf NRW bezogen, sehe ich bisher überhaupt keinen Anlass, dem Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe etwas vorzuwerfen. Denn im Gegensatz z.B. zum VDSF habe ich diesen gefährlichen Passus dort in der Satzung nicht gefunden.

Und ganz abgesehen davon: Wer in NRW lebt und einem Verein angehört, der dem Landesverband angeschlossen ist, der bekommt darüber ja die Verbandskarte mit vielen km Kanalstrecke und Lippestrecke, was für den Verband sicherlich eine willkommene Einnahmequelle darstellt. Wenn diese Quelle zu versiegen droht, fehlen dem Verband dringend benötigte Gelder für seine Naturschutzprojekte. Also wird es doch wohl auch im Eigeninteresse des Verbades liegen, jetzt schon alles dafür zu tun, die Möglichkeit des Angelns in den Verbandsgewässern in NRW zu erhalten.

Leider wissen wir nicht, ob und inwieweit der Landesverband über diese Problematik überhaupt nachdenkt. Meine Anfrage (per E-Mail an Dr. Rainer Hagemeyer) zu diesem Thema ist leider bis heute unbeantwortet geblieben.#c
Dahingegen hat der Vorsitzende des 1. ASV Dortmund, Herr Norbert Kovac, sofort reagiert und meiner Einschätzung, dass eigentlich keine Tageskarten für den Dortmunder Stadthafen mehr verkauft werden dürfen, zugestimmt.

Ich appelliere jetzt an alle organisierten Angler in NRW aus Vereinen mit Kanal- und Lippekarte, ihre Vereinsvorstände für diese Problematik zu sensibilisieren. Persönlich glaube ich nämlich nicht, dass alle oder der größte Teil der Fische in Kanal und Flüssen überlastet ist. 
Ich würde mir ein groß angelegtes NRW-weites Hegefischen wünschen, nach dem diverse Fische aus verschiedensten Gewässern und Gewässerabschnitten entnommen und vom LANUV untersucht werden, damit eine verlässliche Aussage über die tatsächliche Gefährdungslage getroffen werden kann.
Und als einzigen sauberen Weg, diesem Damoklesschwert entgehen zu können, bedarf es der sauberen Formulierung der Ziele des Angelns durch den Landesverband, weil ansonsten die Alternative eines groß angelegten Angelverbotes droht.

Und, da diese Unterstellung ja sicherlich gemacht wird:
All das, was ich dazu geschrieben habe, ist völlig unabhängig von meiner Meinung über den VDSF!!!
Ich glaube auch, dass wir konstruktiv gemeinsam mehr bewegen könnten und hoffe daher, doch noch eine Reaktion vom LFV Westfalen-Lippe zu bekommen.


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Meiner Meinung nach etwas unglücklich Gewählt die Überschrift, Thomas.

Zum Thema:

Die Möglichkeit das ein komplettes Verbot des Fischfanges im Dortmunder Hafen gefordert und eventuell auch durchgesetzt wird besteht. Wenn einige Natur- oder Tierschutzvereine argumentieren können, das sogar der große Anglerverband eigentlich nur den angedachten Verzehr der gefangenen Fische als angeblich einzig legitimen Grund ansieht das überhaupt geangelt wird, kann sich die Politik (die letztlich über weitgehende Verbote entscheidet) durchaus ein solches Verbot aussprechen. Die Möglichkeiten der Angelvereine und der Angelverbände dagegen vorzugehen sind, eben mit dieser selbst getroffenen Definition des Angelgrundes, sehr stark eingegrenzt. 
Der Schluss den Thomas (Ralle und Honeyball) zieht ist auf jeden Fall denkbar. In wie weit es gerade deshalb zu einem Angelverbot kommt, eventuell kommt oder kommen könnte ist nicht absehbar. 

Über den Sinn oder Unsinn eines Angel- oder Verwetungsverbotes lässt sich sicher streiten, aber hier einem einzelnen die Schuld -schon im Vorfeld- zuzuschieben ist auf jeden Fall zumindest grenzwertig. Schuld hat auf jeden Fall der Verursacher der Verschmutzung.

Zusammengefasst lässt eine (zu) frühe und zu einseitige Zuweisung von Verantwortlichkeiten oder das Versteifen auf einzelne Punkte leider in nachfolgenden Verhandlungen zu der Sache kaum Spielraum um zu einem -wie auch immer- annehmbaren Kompromiss zu kommen.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

mcrae, bitte übersieh nicht, dass dies keineswegs ein "Dortmunder" Problem ist, sondern schon jetzt landesweite Kreise zieht!

OK, dis Schlagzeile ist etwas "reißerisch" #6:vik::q:q:q


----------



## ohneLizenz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

=> ich finde die ueberschrift und die ableitung einer guten und schlechten verbandsarbeit peinlich und voll daneben

=> ihr wartet nur noch daß was passiert um wieder zu hetzen

=> schade aber das ist nur noch ein radikales hetzblatt


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Unter "Hetzen" verstehe ich es, wenn man ohne zu argumentieren pauschale Anschuldigungen in den Raum stellt. Diesen Schuh muss ich mir nicht anziehen.
Wenn es Dir nicht passt, was hier geschrieben steht, dann musst Du hier auch nicht lesen, und wenn Du darüber diskutieren willst, dann bring bitte Argumente statt Beschuldigungen!


----------



## angler1996 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ne als Hetze sehe ich das nicht, zumal Honeyball aus Sicht des Dortmunders, das ja nochmal erläutert hat.
Nur, wie will ein Verband reagieren, wenn seine Ziele nunmal so wie dargelegt formuliert sind.
Gegen die eigenen Statuten verstoßen?
Das hat nichts damit zutun, dass Naturschutz und 
Angelverband nichts miteinander zu schaffen hätten, nein.
Es muss nur irgendwann mal festehen, wo ein Angelverband seine Prioritäten hat, nämlich beim Angeln.
Sonst kann er in die dargestellte Zwickmühle geraten.
Gruß A.


----------



## ohneLizenz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

=> das ist radikalismus: ich habe das feindbild immer und überall
=> das ist radikalismus: alleinige wahrheit
=> das ist radikalismus: mach mit oder gehe
=> das ist radikalismus: legal aber unseriös
=> was ist radikalismus? : hetze

letzteres sage viele andere hier im forum auch


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

...und Du hast das Feindbild Redaktion Anglerpraxis und siehst Dich als alleinige Wahrheit.
Wie gesagt, wenn Du gegen uns hetzen willst, tu das woanders, wenn Du mitdiskutieren willst, bring Argumente.
Aber die scheinen Dir zu fehlen#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => das ist radikalismus: ich habe das feindbild immer und überall
> => das ist radikalismus: alleinige wahrheit
> => das ist radikalismus: mach mit oder gehe
> => das ist radikalismus: legal aber unseriös
> ...



Du listest hier genau Deine Argumente und Vorgehensweise auf.
Du hetzt, und zwar sehr radikal.

Macht aber nix, denn Du weißt ja dass Du, sollte es gelingen etwas zu bewegen, genauso davon profitieren wirst, wie alle anderen.


----------



## ohneLizenz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

=> ich habe in beitrag 24 meines gesagt:
=> angler und umwelt sind eins

lest ihr alle beiträge hier?
wieviel haben das wort hetze denn schon gebraucht? hier auch und woanders inzwischen auch

lest ihr denn das viele hier sagen das von euch ist hier daneben?


----------



## Jungpionier (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Jungpionier schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo steht denn dieser zitierte Auszug in diesem Wortlaut?
> ...



Hab es gefunden. Danke ^^. Ebenfalls ein 12 Jahre altes Zitat. Ob ein VDSF-Funktionär sich überhaupt noch daran erinnert? :q Falls nicht, dann spätestens seit dem Theater hier. Könnt ihr euch beim Anglerboard bedanken, die dem VDSF stets vor Augen halten, dass er das Angeln ja verbieten muss!

Stell dir nur vor welche Schlagzeilen hier auftauchen, wenn der VDSF weiter auf die verseuchten Fische angeln lässt! :q
"VDSF will seine Mitglieder systematisch beseitigen"
"Krebsbringende Fische - VDSF schaut tatenlos zu!"

Nennt es Hetze, Kreuzzug, Radikalismus, kA - mir egal. Ich finde es einfach nur lächerlich und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wieso?
Mein Vorschlag steht doch:m



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich appelliere jetzt an alle organisierten Angler in NRW aus Vereinen mit Kanal- und Lippekarte, ihre Vereinsvorstände für diese Problematik zu sensibilisieren. Persönlich glaube ich nämlich nicht, dass alle oder der größte Teil der Fische in Kanal und Flüssen überlastet ist.
> Ich würde mir ein groß angelegtes NRW-weites Hegefischen wünschen, nach dem diverse Fische aus verschiedensten Gewässern und Gewässerabschnitten entnommen und vom LANUV untersucht werden, damit eine verlässliche Aussage über die tatsächliche Gefährdungslage getroffen werden kann.
> Und als einzigen sauberen Weg, diesem Damoklesschwert entgehen zu können, bedarf es der sauberen Formulierung der Ziele des Angelns durch den Landesverband, weil ansonsten die Alternative eines groß angelegten Angelverbotes droht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich finde es unter aller Kanone, wie manche hier, völlig uninformiert und ohne Hintergrundwissen, eine Hetzkampagne gegen den VdSF zitieren.

Ja, von meiner Seite aus ist es eine Kampagne gegen den VdSF. Aber durch über 30 Jahre Erfahrung und ständiges verzichten müssen, geprägte.

Macht Euch doch endlich mal serös schlau, wass dieser Verband alles angerichtet hat, und noch anrichtet.

Verbot des lebenden Köfis
Verbot des Setzkeschers
Verbot des Wettfischens
Verbot des Nachtangelns
Eingrenzung der Rechtfertigung des Angelns alleine auf den Nahrungserwerb.

Auf andere Sachen wie üble Nachrede beim Arbeitgeber gegen den Vorsitzenden eines Meeresangelvereins, Mithilfe bei der Manipulation eines Fernsehberichtes über das Wettfischen oder Anzeigen gegen Angler ( die dann vom DAV Rechtshilfe bekommen haben), Ächtung eines Meeresanglerverbandes ( der dann mit dem DAV kooperierte) kann ich gar nicht eingehen, weil ich dann damit rechnen muss, selbst vor dem Kadi zu landen. 

Alles das wächst auf dem Boden des VdSF. 

Fragt doch mal die ehemaligen Ostangler, was da los war, als die Mauer gefallen ist, als man plötzlich mit den Forderungen des Tierschutzverbandes VdSF konfrontiert wurde. Fragt mal was und wie sich da Dinge abgespielt haben. 

Aber Nein, einfach mal die Klappe ganz weit aufreißen und nachher " och, das hätten wir jetzt nicht gedacht...."

Mein Gott es ist auf der aktuellen HP des VdSF ganz klar und ohne jeden Zweifel zu lesen, dass angeln mit der Verwertung des Fanges verbunden sein *muss.* 
Das kann doch keiner abstreiten, wenn es da schwarz auf weiß steht. 

Im Kölner Umland gibt es bereits Angelverbote

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191779&highlight=angelverbot

Wie naiv muss man sein, um die Gefahr eines umfassenden Angelverbotes nicht zu begreifen.

In Bayern ist es mit *voller Unterstützung des VdSF *bereits zu einem fischereigesetzlich verankerten Rückwurfverbot gekommen. Da bedeutet jede von Fischen ausgehende Gesundheitsgefährdung automatisch ein Angelverbot.



Meine Fresse, denkt ihr wir hätten nix bessers zu tun als uns irgendeinen Verband auszukucken und grundlos auf dem rumzuhacken ???

Jeden, aber auch jeden Vorwurf den wir dem VdSF machen konnten und können wir hieb- und stichfest belegen. Immer mehr Angler wachen auf und immer mehr wird an uns herangetragen.

Ganz komisch, dass das mit einer einzigen Ausnahme immer und ausschließlich den VdSF betrifft.

Dann bringt uns doch ganz einfach mal Beispiele von anglerfreundlichen VdSF Aktionen mit bundesweiter Bedeutung. Oder von mir aus auch von anglerfeindlichen DAV Aktionen mit bundesweiter Bedeutung.

Aber nein, einfach immer nur den Bagger aufreißen, so weit es geht. 

*So langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll. Was interessiert es mich, ob Ihr demnächst noch angeln könnt oder nicht. **Seht doch selber zu, wie Ihr klarkommt.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jungpionier schrieb:


> Hab es gefunden. Danke ^^. Ebenfalls ein 12 Jahre altes Zitat. Ob ein VDSF-Funktionär sich überhaupt noch daran erinnert? :q Falls nicht, dann spätestens seit dem Theater hier. Könnt ihr euch beim Anglerboard bedanken, die dem VDSF stets vor Augen halten, dass er das Angeln ja verbieten muss!
> 
> Stell dir nur vor welche Schlagzeilen hier auftauchen, wenn der VDSF weiter auf die verseuchten Fische angeln lässt! :q
> "VDSF will seine Mitglieder systematisch beseitigen"
> ...



Und Dir rate ich ebenfalls, Dich erst mal kundig zu machen. 
Das vom VdSF gestütze Rückwurfverbot gilt nicht seit 12 Jahren, sondern seit diesem.
Und wenn das richtig ist, dann hätte bis ca. 1990 kein Mensch in den Flüssen Neckar, Elbe, Rhein, Main und was weiß ich nich welchen schwer belasteten Flüssen angeln können. 

Merkste was ????


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralle, vergiss die Blinden und kümmer Dich einfach weiter um die Einäugigen, damit die auch das zu sehen bekommen, was offensichtlich ist.
Es wird immer wieder welche geben, die uns meinen, angreifen zu müssen. Das Problem haben und hatten alle, die gewagt haben, Wahrheiten zu berichten. Da gibt es weitaus größere Beispiele als unsere kleine Redaktion...

So, und ab jetzt werde ich alles OffTopic-Gewäsch rigoros löschen, damit die Meckerer und Hetzer uns auch noch Zensur vorwerfen können #d#d#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich bezeichne keinen als Blind, sondern nur als nicht ausreichend informiert. 

Wir arbeiten stundenlang an Recherche und Schreiberei, und so manche reißen innerhalb von 2 Minuten nach dem lesen alles in Fetzen und tun so, als würden wir uns das aus den Fingern saugen. 

Da lobe ich mir ja noch die überzeugten VdSFler, die wenigstens eine Absicht damit verfolgen.

Mann, Mann, Mann.......


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralle bleib ruhig!

Einige haben anscheinend zuwenig Vorstellungsvermögen, andere zu viel. Man muss nicht alles Schwarzsehen, aber weder die rosarote Brille, noch übertriebener Aktionismus sind sinnvoll.

Das ist ein Vorfall, der Ursächlich im Dortmunder Hafen anzusiedeln ist, aber aufgrund von Fischwanderungen, Wasseraustausch, Sedimentverlagerung und so weiter nun nicht mehr allein ein Dortmunder Problem ist. 
Das Problem mit einem drohenden Angelverbot existiert, da ist nichts dran zu deuten. 
Interessant wäre es auch mal darüber nachzudenken was es an Alternativen zu einem, möglicherweise langjährigen- Angelverbot gibt.
Belastete Sedimente aus den Gewässern holen und entsorgen, Wasseraustausch begünstigen, Schnelltests entwickeln die die Belastung des Fisches anzeigen um gering / nicht belastete Fische verwerten zu können.
Eventuell möglich ist vieles, nur was kann gemacht werden.

@Ralle: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205716


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Ralle bleib ruhig!
> 
> Einige haben anscheinend zuwenig Vorstellungsvermögen, andere zu viel. Man muss nicht alles Schwarzsehen, aber weder die rosarote Brille, noch übertriebener Aktionismus sind sinnvoll.
> 
> ...




Ich bin ja schon wieder runter.:q Wie gesagt, es existieren bereits Angelverbote an anderen Gewässern in NRW, den Link habe ich in vorangegangenen Beiträgen gepostet. 

An der Verschmutzung an sich können weder wir Angler, noch die Verbände erfolgreich was machen. Solange es um Geld und Kommerz geht, sind wir da machtlos. 
Bei PCB liegt die Halbwertzeit zwischen 50 und 100 Jahren. Das bedeutet, alleine das, was heute schon im Gewässer drin ist, reicht aus um den Verzehr für die nächsten Generationen auszuschließen.

Die kurzfristige Alternative zu einem Angelverbot besteht einzig und alleine darin, Angeln nicht nur auf bloßen Nahrungserwerb zu reduzieren, sondern das angeln an sich als vernünftigen Grund darzustellen, weil damit untrennbar die gesamte Gewässerhege und -pflege untrennbar verbunden ist. 

Oder gibt es hier tatsächlich Angler, die sich monetär und/oder aktiv an Gewässerhege und -pflege beteiligen, wenn sie nicht angeln können ? 

Eine Handvoll vielleicht.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> *So langsam hab ich echt die Schnauze voll. Was interessiert es mich, ob Ihr demnächst noch angeln könnt oder nicht. **Seht doch selber zu, wie Ihr klarkommt...*



Ruhig Blut#h.
Vielleicht fühlen sich eben nicht alle von Euch vertreten. Soll vorkommen. Selbst bei Anglern die sich nicht vom VDSF vertreten fühlen und dann zu Recht oder auch nicht versuchen dagegen etwas zu unternehmen. Dann stellt man sich entweder der Diskussion oder aber man läßt es bleiben und geht angeln solange es noch geht. Ihr vermittelt allerdings das Gefühl, dass letzteres nicht mehr lange möglich sein wird und die Art und Weise wie ihr das macht, meine persönliche Meinung mal außer acht gelassen, hinterläßt doch zumindest bei einigen kein gutes Gefühl. Darüber sollte man vielleicht nachdenken, wenn man die Leute erreichen will#h. 
Ich persönlich denke ja ihr, wollt das beste. Aber wollen und machen sind vielleicht nicht immer das selbe. Das hatten wir schon im Meerforellenthema. Positiv fand ich aber die Idee, die ihr daraufhin aufgegriffen habt, sich den Wunschverband selbst zu stricken#6. Kurz vor weihnachten sollte sich jeder zumindest etwas wünschen dürfen:q.



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...Und dann stecken wir alle in einem Dilemma unmeßbaren Ausmaßes, denn dann drohen wirklich Angelverbote in den Kanälen, der Lippe, der Ruhr, dem Rhein in NRW und vielleicht auch in einzelnen Seen in Industrienähe. Wie will der Verband dann die Seite der Angler vertreten, wenn er bewusstes C&R als nicht waidgerecht einstuft? Kann er das dann überhaupt noch?...


Mal weg von der unsäglichen Diskussion, welcher der beiden Verbände nun der gute und welcher der böse ist... und zurück zum Kern.
Wenn denn nachweislich die Fische mit Schadstoffen belastet sind, die sie für den menschlichen Verzehr ungeeignet, wenn nicht gar stark gesundheitsschädlich machen, werde ich in solchen Gewässern auch nicht mehr angeln. C&R hin oder her. Dann hat das angeln in meinen Augen jeglichen Sinn verloren. Das wäre so, als ob ich auch in Klärabwässern oder änlichem angeln würde, nur des Drillspaßes wegen. Das wäre C&R in Reinkultur und für mich persönlich indiskutabel. 
Abgesehen davon könnte bzw. sollte die Fischereibehörde auch im Fall der Fälle weiterhin auf ein Entnahmegebot bestehen, um die schadstoffbelsteten Fische aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. Entsorgen müsste der Angler diese Fische dann mit allem Drumherum im Sondermüll#c. Macht irgendwie auch kein Sinn. 
Kurzum, auch wenn ich nicht immer mit unserem Admin Thomas der selben Meinung bin, aber hier würde ich es dann wie er in Norwegen handhaben: wenn ich nicht meinen Fisch zum Essen mitnehmen darf, sondern ihn wieder reinschmeißen muss, dann gehe ich da auch nicht angeln.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Angler, sowohl selber und über die Vereine, als auch über die Verbände können was machen! Zwar nicht alleine, aber in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Verbänden (Naturschutz, Wassersport,Gewerbliche...) und den zuständigen Behörden ist da schon einiges Möglich.

Sind die Angelverbände nicht auch dem Naturschutz verpflichtet? 
Gehören auch Hafenanlagen und Kanalstrecken zur Natur? 
Können die Angelverbände durch Bereitstellung von Geld und Sachleistungen zur Problemlösung beitragen?
Haben die Anglerverbände qualifiziertes Personal um Untersuchungen an Gewässern und Fischbeständen mitzuwirken?

Die Antwort auf alle diese Fragen ist *JA!*

Also, wie wäre es wenn sich die Angler mal drauf besinnen das ein gegenseitigen Vorwerfen von Hetze oder dem stumpfsinnigen gegenseitigen Schuld zuschieben ihre Verbände in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Die Aussagen der Anglerverbände (Beider) sehen eine Verwertung des Fanges vor. Aber genauso sind beide Verbände auch dem Naturschutz verpflichtet! Die Reduzierung von negativen Auswirkungen auf die Natur und die Beseitigung von Schäden ist Naturschutz.

Wenn die Frage aufkommen sollte das es ein Thema für Spezialisten und Experten ist, sei allen gesagt:
*Auch Laien können gute Ideen haben!*


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon wieder runter.:q
> 
> ... Solange es um Geld und Kommerz geht, sind wir da machtlos.
> 
> ...



Zu ersterem :vik:.

Zu zweiterem: wer sich mit den großen Vereinen mit hunderttausenden Mitgliedern anlegt, wird doch wohl nicht vor ein paar skrupellosen Managern kneifen.

Zu dritterem: Ja PCB ist eine gesundheitsschädliche Verbindung, mit nur sehr langsamen Abbauraten, der sich besonders gerne in organischen Schlämmen anreichert. Allerdings sollte zumindest im Rhein die Gefahr auf ein 50 bis 100-jähriges Angelverbot nicht allzuhoch sein, da halt auch viel Wasser den Rhein runtergeht|uhoh:. Ob das nun so toll ist, will ich hier nicht bewerten, aber nicht umsonst sind unsere Meere so dreckig. Vieles davon kommt über die großen Flüsse und deren Mündungen. 
Aber wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe, ist das ja  nicht das eigentliche Thema. Genauso wenig wie die Meerforellen Euer eigentliches Thema waren und ja so von Euch offen zugegeben wurde. Es geht Euch um die Verbandspolitik des VDSF. Das soll auch Euer gutes Recht sein, aber anstatt immer wieder ein neues (vielleicht auch garnicht so abwegiges) Horrorszenario aufzufahren haben wir doch mit dem Thread des "ich wünsch mir vom Verband..." ein Mittel an der Hand, wo wir sachlich über die Themen, die uns unter den Nägeln brennen, diskutieren können. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## thorstenp (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die kurzfristige Alternative zu einem Angelverbot besteht einzig und alleine darin, Angeln nicht nur auf bloßen Nahrungserwerb zu reduzieren, sondern das angeln an sich als vernünftigen Grund darzustellen, weil damit untrennbar die gesamte Gewässerhege und -pflege untrennbar verbunden ist.


 
Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal weitere Gründe herausgearbeitet, oder es versucht, die man als "vernünftige Gründe" gleichberechtigt neben die Verwertung stellen könnte? Den Ansatz finde ich nämlich recht interessant, und habe mir schon selbst Gedanken darüber gemacht, welche Gründe man anführen kann, die im Idealfall auch nach außen als anerkannt werden. Das Angeln an sich dürfte als vernünftiger Grund wohl schwerer zu vermitteln sein. 

Falls es dazu noch kein Thema gibt, könntet ihr mal eines erstellen, in dem wir uns über weitere vernünftige Gründe austauschen könnten. Das ist aus meiner Sicht ein wichtiger Ansatz für die Zukunft unseres Hobby.

PS: Ich verfolge die VDSF DAV Diskussion im Forum nun seit ein paar Wochen. Ich bin dabei zwar nicht immer eurer (Thomas; Ralle) Meinung, aber durch euch bin ich überhaupt erst auf die Thematik aufmerksam geworden, und mache mir auch als Verwaltungsmitglied eines Vereins im VDSF nun meine Gedanken dazu. Dafür noch ein Danke an euch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> PS: Ich verfolge die VDSF DAV Diskussion im Forum nun seit ein paar Wochen. Ich bin dabei zwar nicht immer eurer (Thomas; Ralle) Meinung, aber durch euch bin ich überhaupt erst auf die Thematik aufmerksam geworden, und mache mir auch als Verwaltungsmitglied eines Vereins im VDSF nun meine Gedanken dazu. Dafür noch ein Danke an euch.



Genau das ist unser primäres Ziel. Letztenendes muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welche Richtung er einschlägt. 
aber dazu muss man sich der Problematik a.) bewusst sein, b.) bereit sein darüber nachzudenken und c.) ggfs. handeln.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wäre schön, wenn das sooo einfach wäre, ivo.

@mcrae:
Das Problem ist nicht, dass verseuchte Fische aus dem Dortmunder Hafen abwandern können, sondern dass die LANUV sagt, auch an *anderen Industrienahen Gewässern* derartige Werte in Fischen gemessen zu haben.
*Deshalb* sorge ich mich um die Angelei an allen Revier-Kanal- und Flussstrecken, ob jetzt Dortmund-Ems-, Rhein-Herne-, Wesel-Datteln-, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal oder Rhein, Ruhr und Lippe.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal weitere Gründe herausgearbeitet, oder es versucht, die man als "vernünftige Gründe" gleichberechtigt neben die Verwertung stellen könnte? Den Ansatz finde ich nämlich recht interessant, und habe mir schon selbst Gedanken darüber gemacht, welche Gründe man anführen kann, die im Idealfall auch nach außen als anerkannt werden. Das Angeln an sich dürfte als vernünftiger Grund wohl schwerer zu vermitteln sein.



Bei 5 Mio potentiell am Angeln interessierter Menschen dürfte der Volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen ( Umsätze, Arbeitsplätze, Pachteinnahmen ) beträchtlich sein. Ich glaube, Thomas hat da Zahlen.

Angeln als uraltes Kulturgut und das gesetzlich verbriefte Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei ist ebenfalls nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Hunderttausende Arbeitsstunden von Anglern an und für Gewässer, von Anglern finanziell und aktiv gestützte Widereinbürgerungsmaßnahmen bedrohter Arten und Biotope.

Das sollte schon reichen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wäre schön, wenn das sooo einfach wäre, ivo.
> 
> @mcrae:
> Das Problem ist nicht, dass verseuchte Fische aus dem Dortmunder Hafen abwandern können, sondern dass die LANUV sagt, auch an *anderen Industrienahen Gewässern* derartige Werte in Fischen gemessen zu haben.
> *Deshalb* sorge ich mich um die Angelei an allen Revier-Kanal- und Flussstrecken, ob jetzt Dortmund-Ems-, Rhein-Herne-, Wesel-Datteln-, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal oder Rhein, Ruhr und Lippe.



Ich halte Peta und Co grundsätzlich nicht für doof, drum muss ich auch nicht befürchten, die auf eine Idee zu bringen.

Was wenn Peta mal in die reich bestückte Kasse greift und eine umfassende, bundesweite Untersuchung über die Belastung von Fischen in unseren Hauptgewässern  durchführt ?


----------



## Raabiat (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das Problem der Gewässerverunreinigung finde ich schlimm genug. Mindestens genauso schlimm finde ich, was man im ersten Posting versucht, daraus zu konstruieren. Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht der Einzige, der das so empfindet.

Der Herleitung fehlts jeglicher Basis .... #d


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Das Problem ist nicht, dass verseuchte Fische aus dem Dortmunder Hafen abwandern können, sondern dass die LANUV sagt, auch an *anderen Industrienahen Gewässern* derartige Werte in Fischen gemessen zu haben.
> *Deshalb* sorge ich mich um die Angelei an allen Revier-Kanal- und Flussstrecken, ob jetzt Dortmund-Ems-, Rhein-Herne-, Wesel-Datteln-, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal oder Rhein, Ruhr und Lippe.



Dann gibt es bei Euch wirklich ein handfestes Problem, wo ich mir als letztes einen Kopf darüber machen würde, ob ich dort noch angeln darf oder nicht#d. 
Aber ich habe den Artikel in der Lokalpresse auch so verstanden, dass lange nicht alle Fische (der Schlammkriecher Aal mal ausgenomen) sondern ein Teil von Ihnen Werte aufwies, die die Toleranzgrenzen überschritten. Also gilt es hier von den Behörden alle Interssen und insbesondere die der menschlichen Gesundheit abzuwägen.
Leider ist die Industrie aber so mächtig, dass solche Toleranzgrenzen auch einfach mal u.a. mit dem Hinweis auf siedlungsbedingte Hintergrundbelastungen erhöht werden. Das ist der eigentlicher Skandal. Da wird uns auf einmal suggeriert, das sei alles garnicht so schlimm und genüsslich beissen wir wieder in unseren selbst gefangenen Fisch. Das will auch keiner oder? Einen Mittelweg zu finden, der realistisch ist und die Gefahren sauber abwiegt wäre daher durchaus wünschenswert. 
Statistisch höhere Raten von Krebsfällen in der Nähe von Kernkraftwerken sind auch nur reiner Zufall. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ist schon klar das es nicht auf den Dortmunder Hafen beschränkt ist. 

Aber nur mal den Faden etwas weitergesponnen.......

Der Angelverband startet eine Initiative um die Schadstoffbelastung in den Gewässern deutlich zu reduzieren. Es werden dazu Personal und Geldmittel zur Verfügung gestellt. Über die Angler wird deutlicher Druck auf die Behörden (Politik) ausgeübt und diese Beteiligen sich auch....

Schon haben andere Umwelt und Naturschutzverbände keine Gründe mehr sich einer Mitarbeit zu widersetzen zumindest nicht ohe einen deutlichen Imageverlust. 

Und bei geschickter "Vermarktung" gehen die Angler und ihre Verbände deutlich gestärkt aus der Geschichte hervor. Nebenbei ist der positive Effekt für die Fische der das sie in deutlich angenehmeren Lebensbedingungen leben (auf den Angler warten ).


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> Das Problem der Gewässerverunreinigung finde ich schlimm genug. Mindestens genauso schlimm finde ich, was man im ersten Posting versucht, daraus zu konstruieren. Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht der Einzige, der das so empfindet.
> 
> Der Herleitung fehlts jeglicher Basis .... #d




Nix verstanden, nochmal lesen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Aber nur mal den Faden etwas weitergesponnen.......
> 
> Der Angelverband startet eine Initiative um die Schadstoffbelastung in den Gewässern deutlich zu reduzieren. Es werden dazu Personal und Geldmittel zur Verfügung gestellt. Über die Angler wird deutlicher Druck auf die Behörden (Politik) ausgeübt und diese Beteiligen sich auch....
> 
> ...



Super Idee und wie ich finde sehr konstruktiv und ergebnisorientiert gedacht#6. 
So hatte ich meine letzten Postings auch ansatzweise gemeint, aber Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Warum nicht mit Industrie und Politik anlegen, die für den Dreck verantwortlich sind#c.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Raabiat

Die hier Vorgestellte Möglichkeit ist eine mögliche Konsequenz aus der Verunreinigung der Gewässer und der daraus resultierenden Verseuchung der Fische.

Vielleicht etwas unglücklich dargestellt, so das der Artikel so interpretiert werden kann das ein Angelverbot unausweichlich ist.


----------



## thorstenp (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Bei 5 Mio potentiell am Angeln interessierter Menschen dürfte der Volkswirtschaftliche Nutzen ( Umsätze, Arbeitsplätze, Pachteinnahmen ) beträchtlich sein. Ich glaube, Thomas hat da Zahlen.
> 
> Angeln als uraltes Kulturgut und das gesetzlich verbriefte Recht zur Ausübung der Fischerei ist ebenfalls nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
> 
> ...


 
d´accord,

das sind sicher plausible Gründe, ob sie als vernünftig durchgehen ist diskutabel (kann mir schon Rheophilius Meinung dazu denken), aber sicher sind es im Rahmen einer Güterabwägung gewichtige Gründe. Ob sie in der Wagschale gegen die "Schäden und Leiden" aus dem TSchG ausreichend wären, da habe ich meine Zweifel.

Woran ich u.a. gedacht hatte, war die Fragestellung, wie sich das Angeln, mit seinen Begleiterscheinungen als Erholungsfaktor auf die Gesundheit positiv auswirken könnte. (Bei Leuten die gerne angeln) Bsp. beweisbar weniger Stress/Blutchochdruck/Depressionen, und was es an Volkskrankheiten sonst noch gibt. 
Das wäre aus meiner Sicht, wenn es positiv beweisbar wäre, (vllt. gibt es dazu ja auch schon Untersuchungen?) in einer Güterabwägung gegen die "Leiden und Schäden" aus dem TSchG ein vernünftiger Grund für das Angeln, ohne zwingende Entnahmeabsicht. 

(Für mich persönlich gehört die Entnahmeabsicht allerdings zum Angeln dazu)


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Zu der Sache in Dortmund...

Wenn der Verursacher der aktuellen Belastung mit PCB ermittelt ist, dann ist der ja auch Schadenersatzpflichtig und hat sich "verdammt noch mal an der Beseitigung seines Drecks zu beteiligen".

Das es darauf hinauslaufen muss sich mit der Industrie anzulegen ist nicht einmal gesagt. Auch Industrieunternehmen sorgen sich um ihr Image...

Wenn man sie dann noch einlädt sich an der Beseitigung der Verschmutzungen zu beteiligen ist eher eine Einigung zu erreichen als wenn man fordert das sie alleine allen Dreck beseitigen.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> ...
> Die hier Vorgestellte Möglichkeit ist eine mögliche Konsequenz aus der Verunreinigung der Gewässer und der daraus resultierenden Verseuchung der Fische.
> 
> Vielleicht etwas unglücklich dargestellt, so das der Artikel so interpretiert werden kann das ein Angelverbot unausweichlich ist.



Nun wenn das so gemeint ist, dann habe auch ich das falsch verstanden und dann sorry dafür.
Ich hatte es nämlich so verstanden, dass das Angelverbot auf Grund der Politik des VDSF unausweichlich ist. Nochmal Sorry dafür. Aber meine letzten Postings waren auch eher sachorientiert, was schadstoffbelastete Fische und der Umgang damit angeht. Von daher alles wieder gut.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Dann gibt es bei Euch wirklich ein handfestes Problem, wo ich mir als letztes einen Kopf darüber machen würde, ob ich dort noch angeln darf oder nicht#d.



Das dieses " Problem " besteht, dürfte uns doch wohl allen klar sein.

Ich, und sicher hunderte Angler auch, haben ihre schönste Anglerzeit in den 70er und 80er Jahren am Rhein und anderen größeren Flüssen gehabt. Fische ohne Ende, obwohl die niemand essen mochte. Geangelt haben wir alle da. Eben weils Spass gemacht hat.

Für mich *der* Grund, überhaupt zu angeln. Da brauche ich persönlich kein " ich ess so gerne selbstgefangenen Fisch " Argument. Angeln macht Spass weil man angelt.

Und weil ich persönlich auch nur sehr ungerne Fisch esse, ist es mir aus nahrungtechnischer Sicht vollkommen egal, ob die Fische genießbar sind oder nicht. 
*
Aus ökologischer Sicht ist es mir natürlich alles andere als egal*, aber das steht nicht in meiner Macht, es zu ändern. Und niemand, keiner, wird was dagegen tun können. Die Firmen haben in Deutschland heute schon mit die höchsten und strengsten Umweltauflagen und das ändert nix daran, dass solche Sauereien aus krimineller Energie, Fahrlässigkeit oder unvorhersehbaren Unfällen geschehen. Auch hundert weitere Gesetze und Schwüre werden das nicht ändern. Eingedämmt hat man es sicher, aber bei den Halbwertzeiten reicht ein " Unfall " alle 15/20 Jahre, um nachhaltige Schäden zu verursachen. Und die Schlagzahl unterschreiten wir heute noch beträchtlich. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass sicher nur ein Teil schädlicher Einleitungen überhaupt auffällt.


----------



## Tomasz (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> ...
> Woran ich u.a. gedacht hatte, war die Fragestellung, wie sich das Angeln, mit seinen Begleiterscheinungen als Erholungsfaktor auf die Gesundheit positiv auswirken könnte. (Bei Leuten die gerne angeln) Bsp. beweisbar weniger *Stress/Blutchochdruck*/Depressionen, und was es an Volkskrankheiten sonst noch gibt.
> 
> (Für mich persönlich gehört die Entnahmeabsicht allerdings zum Angeln dazu)



Auch für mich persönlich gehört auch ersteinmal die Entnahmeabsicht dazu. Von daher sind Karpfen (schmeckt mir nicht) und schadstoffbelastete Fische usw. tabu. 
Das heist aber nicht, dass ich jeden gefangenen Fisch mitnehmen muss. Aber ich hab gut reden. Erstmal muss der Fisch gefangen sein und dann angele ich zumeist in Brandenburg, wo ich nicht jeden Fisch totschlagen muss :vik:.
Davon ab, ist der Gedanke mit dem Stressabbau und dem Bluthochdruck ein guter. Aber über angeln schreiben und angeln gehen sind einfach zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. Ich geh jedenfalls erstmal angeln:q. Bei uns trägt das Eis schon:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205929

Bis denne.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Zu der Sache in Dortmund...
> 
> Wenn der Verursacher der aktuellen Belastung mit PCB ermittelt ist, dann ist der ja auch Schadenersatzpflichtig und hat sich "verdammt noch mal an der Beseitigung seines Drecks zu beteiligen".
> 
> ...



Entschuldigung, aber wir leben in Deutschland. Die betroffenen Geschäftsbereiche von Envio haben Insolvenz angemeldet und sind, falls Ihnen die Verschmutzung überhaupt nachzuweisen ist, nicht mehr finanziell zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen.

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dortmund/Teile-der-Giftfirma-Envio-sind-insolvent-id3875323.html


----------



## Lenkers (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Überschrift mit Bildzeitungskarakter ......
> 
> Ein ernstes Thema, und echt übel für Gewässer und Fische !
> 
> ...



Ganz meine Meinung; es nervt nur noch.


----------



## mcrae (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Ralle
Da haben sich einige Umweltschxxx mal wieder geschickt aus der Affäre geschlichen.
Inwieweit da Mutterkonzern, Insolvenzmasse, Geschäftsführer oder Versicherung in Haftung genommen werden sollen die Gerichte klären. Eben Deutschland halt...

Allgemein war das nicht nur auf ein Unternehmen gemünzt mit der Beteiligung, da ist die gesamte Bande (alle) mit gemeint. Auch in Deuschland kann man ohne Klagen und Gerichte was erreichen, leicht wirds zwar eher nicht, aber machbar ist es.


----------



## Raabiat (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nix verstanden, nochmal lesen.


 
nochmal gelesen, nochmal gleich verstanden .... vielleicht sind Wortwahl und Fokus aber auch nur ungünstig gewählt #c... für mich liest sich das wie Meinungsmache .... ist halt mein subjektiver Eindruck  möglichst dramatische Schlagzeile und die Inhalte so biegen das VDSF-Satzung böse wirkt und DAV-Satzung der Heilsbringer ist.

Dieses zwischen geworfene Argument "Da kann aber keiner von beiden Verbänden etwas dafür" wirkt dem auch nichts entgegen ...

Ich les es aber gern nochmal... wenns sein muss.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Raabiat schrieb:


> nochmal gelesen, nochmal gleich verstanden .... vielleicht sind Wortwahl und Fokus aber auch nur ungünstig gewählt #c... für mich liest sich das wie Meinungsmache .... ist halt mein subjektiver Eindruck  möglichst dramatische Schlagzeile und die Inhalte so biegen das VDSF-Satzung böse wirkt und DAV-Satzung der Heilsbringer ist.
> 
> Dieses zwischen geworfene Argument "Da kann aber keiner von beiden Verbänden etwas dafür" wirkt dem auch nichts entgegen ...
> 
> Ich les es aber gern nochmal... wenns sein muss.



Danke für die Mühe des nochmal lesens, ehrlich.

Kurzfassung:

VdSF sagt: Angeln nur erlaubt, wenn Fische gegessen werden.

Gesundheitsbehörde sagt: Fische giftig, essen verboten

Fazit: Angeln verboten 

<<<<<<<<<<<

DAV sagt: Fische essen gehört dazu, können aber auch zurückgesetzt werden

Gesundheitsbehörde sagt: Fische giftig, essen verboten

Fazit: Angeln und Fische zurücksetzen



Jetza ??


----------



## Udo561 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hi,
ich lebe weder in Deutschland noch kenne ich mich mit den (Angel) Gesetzen in Deutschland aus.
Aber ich muss doch jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten , möchte oder kann ich diesen speziellen Fisch nicht verwerten dann darf ich ihn doch zurücksetzen , oder ?
Und verseuchte Fische möchte ich nicht verwerten dann darf ich diese doch zurück setzen weil mein Zielfisch ein gesunder Fisch ist.

Und so ein paar verseuchte Fische würden mich persönlich nicht vom angeln abhalten , da gab es Zeiten da waren die Fische im Rhein um einiges schlimmer verseucht und trotzdem wurde nur so zum Spaß geangelt.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Zu der Sache in Dortmund...
> 
> Wenn der Verursacher der aktuellen Belastung mit PCB ermittelt ist, dann ist der ja auch Schadenersatzpflichtig und hat sich "verdammt noch mal an der Beseitigung seines Drecks zu beteiligen".
> 
> ...





mcrae schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> Da haben sich einige Umweltschxxx mal wieder geschickt aus der Affäre geschlichen.
> Inwieweit da Mutterkonzern, Insolvenzmasse, Geschäftsführer oder Versicherung in Haftung genommen werden sollen die Gerichte klären. Eben Deutschland halt...
> 
> Allgemein war das nicht nur auf ein Unternehmen gemünzt mit der Beteiligung, da ist die gesamte Bande (alle) mit gemeint. Auch in Deuschland kann man ohne Klagen und Gerichte was erreichen, leicht wirds zwar eher nicht, aber machbar ist es.



Da vor allem und in erster Linie Menschen die Betroffenen sind (bei vielen Angestellten des Unternehmens, bei Angestellten benachbarter Unternehmen, bei Anwohnern wurden erhöhte PCB-Konzentrationen nachgewiesen), bleibt für den Schadenersatz bei Fischen ohnehin nichts mehr über. Das müssen wir so akzeptieren und sollte ja wohl selbstverständlich sein, dass geschädigte Menschen zuerst entschädigt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich lebe weder in Deutschland noch kenne ich mich mit den (Angel) Gesetzen in Deutschland aus.
> Aber ich muss doch jeden gefangenen Fisch verwerten , möchte oder kann ich diesen speziellen Fisch nicht verwerten dann darf ich ihn doch zurücksetzen , oder ?



In Bayern bereits " oder ". Da muss lt. Fischereigesetz jeder nicht geschützte ( Maß,Zeit) Fisch entnommen werden. Maßige Fische, oder Fische die kein Maß haben, sowie maßige Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit und Fische die keine Schonzeit haben *müssen *getötet werden.

Der VdSF *Bundesverband* hat sich das* bundesweit* auf die Fahnen geschrieben. In einigen anderen Bundesländern ist die Entnahmepflicht im Gespräch.

Und jetzt Achtung: Der LFSV-SH als VdSF Landesverband hat dagegen für SH Einspruch eingelegt. Zumindest dort wird die Einstellung nicht geteilt.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...Kurzfassung:
> 
> VdSF sagt: Angeln nur erlaubt, wenn Fische gegessen werden.
> 
> ...



Wenn das jetzt kein Scherz ist und davon gehe ich jetzt angesichts fehlender Smileys und vorangegangener Beiträge der Redaktion mal aus, wäre es nicht besser *ein Thread* mit dem Thema "*Mögliche Konsequenzen aus dem Rückwurfverbot des Bundesverbandes VdSF*" aufzumachen, anstatt immer wieder *neue Nebenkriegsschauplätze* zu eröffenen, in denen einige dann beispielsweise *über die Sache* "Meerforellenschutz" oder "Schadstoffbelastung von Gewässern und deren Konsequenz für die Fischen" diskutieren wollen und somit unnötigerweise in Konflikt mit Eurer eigentlichen Intention kommen bis hin zur Eskalation? 
Aus dieser Perspektive gesehen waren ja die letzten sachlichen und aus meiner Sicht durchaus bereichernden Beiträge über die Folgen für die menschliche Gesundheit, Abbauprozesse und die Verantwortung der Industrie völlig am Thema vorbei und hätten nach Androhung des Löschen von Offtopic auch gelöscht werden müssen. 

So gesehen erscheint mir dieser Beitrag aus dem Thema 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205412&page=3 
nun auch in einem ganz anderen Licht:



Honeyball schrieb:


> Achso, noch was ganz anderes, was ich für genauso wichtig halte:
> *Das Thema PCB ist sicherlich kritisch und stellt auf jeden Fall eine  Gesundheitsbedrohung für uns Angler dar, wenn wir auch in Zukunft unsere  selbst gefangenen Fische essen. Aber bei allem Übel ist jegliche  Panikmacherei fehl am Platz.*
> Klar, PCB ist gesundheitsschädlich und krebserregend, aber das gilt für  viele andere Dinge auch. Und ob jetzt einmal im Monat leckeres  Zanderfilet aus dem Kanal eine größere Gesundheitsgefährdung darstellt  als der tägliche Zigarettenkonsum, halte ich für äußerst  fraglich.



Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## grazy04 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In Bayern bereits " oder ". Da muss lt. Fischereigesetz jeder nicht geschützte ( Maß,Zeit) Fisch entnommen werden. Maßige Fische, oder Fische die kein Maß haben, sowie maßige Fische außerhalb der Schonzeit und Fische die keine Schonzeit haben *müssen *getötet werden.



@Ralle:

gibt es außer der "Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen  Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG)" vom 3 Juli noch eine andere die derzeit  gültig ist? Weil da steht (noch??) ganz klar "(6) Untermaßige oder  während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische sind unverzüglich  mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke  zurückzusetzen." und soweit ich mich errinnern kann dürfen nicht  gleichzeitig 2 unterschiedliche Gesetze, Verordnungen und / oder  Ausführungsbestimmungen gültig sein. (so hab ich das zumindest mal  gelert)
Selbst in den Erläuterungen die ich gefunden habe steht das mit den Untermaßigen so nirgends drin.
Aber ich würde mich über einen aktuelleren Link freuen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der VdSF *Bundesverband* hat sich das* bundesweit* auf die Fahnen geschrieben. In einigen anderen Bundesländern ist die Entnahmepflicht im Gespräch.
> 
> Und jetzt Achtung: Der LFSV-SH als VdSF Landesverband hat dagegen für SH Einspruch eingelegt. Zumindest dort wird die Einstellung nicht geteilt.




Und solange das im Fischereirecht uns Anglern gegeben Aneignungsrecht nicht zur Aneignungspflicht wird, solange kann ich doch das mir gegebene Recht für einzelne Fische auch wieder ausschlagen (ich weis das auch diese Argumentation rechtlich in die Grauzone passt) . Und ob das auf Bundesebene geändert wird kann bezweifelt werden. Schließlich hat der Bund ja wohl kein Intresse am Landesrecht Fischereirecht ?!?
Und was mir seit ich das hier zum erstenmal gelesen habe nicht aus dem Kopf will.... Was hat sich alles nach der Wende für uns Ossi´s geändert?? OK: lebender Köfi und ich kann nicht mehr an allen Gewässern mit einem Schein angeln. Aber das hat doch wohl mit der Privatisierung und den damit verbundenen wirtschaftlichen Intressen einzelner mehr zu tun als mit irgendeinem Verband, egal wie er heist.


----------



## schadstoff (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Also wenn dem mal so kommen sollte ....hau ich ab aus germany  #h


----------



## Kotzi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Um mal PCB ins Spiel zu bringen und die möglichen Folgen finde ich das Beispiel einer Kleinstadt in Amerika am besten ( schockierensten).

In folgender Doku ist das zu finden ( auch abseits von PCB absolut sehenswert): Monsanto mit Gift und Genen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDrvFiRwWP8


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Wenn das jetzt kein Scherz ist und davon gehe ich jetzt angesichts fehlender Smileys und vorangegangener Beiträge der Redaktion mal aus, wäre es nicht besser *ein Thread* mit dem Thema "*Mögliche Konsequenzen aus dem Rückwurfverbot des Bundesverbandes VdSF*" aufzumachen, anstatt immer wieder *neue Nebenkriegsschauplätze* zu eröffenen, in denen einige dann beispielsweise *über die Sache* "Meerforellenschutz" oder "Schadstoffbelastung von Gewässern und deren Konsequenz für die Fischen" diskutieren wollen und somit unnötigerweise in Konflikt mit Eurer eigentlichen Intention kommen bis hin zur Eskalation?
> Aus dieser Perspektive gesehen waren ja die letzten sachlichen und aus meiner Sicht durchaus bereichernden Beiträge über die Folgen für die menschliche Gesundheit, Abbauprozesse und die Verantwortung der Industrie völlig am Thema vorbei und hätten nach Androhung des Löschen von Offtopic auch gelöscht werden müssen.
> 
> So gesehen erscheint mir dieser Beitrag aus dem Thema
> ...




Das ist natürlich kein Scherz. Das Problem mit den Überschriften ist, dass die meißten Angler sich eben nicht für Angelpolitik interessieren, ja nichtmal begreifen, dass alle Angler von den Entwicklungen betroffen sind.

Die werden erst wach, wenn es plötzlich heißt : " Du darfst nicht mehr angeln ". Und auch dann nur, wenn sie direkt betroffen sind. 

Ich finde es traurig, dass man mit möglichst interessanten Titel überhaupt erst jemanden dazu bekommt, sich mal zu informieren.

Ungeachtet dessen ist der Titel wohl populistisch, aber weder unwahr noch übertrieben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



grazy04 schrieb:


> @Ralle:
> 
> gibt es außer der "Verordnung zur Ausführung des Bayerischen  Fischereigesetzes (AVBayFiG)" vom 3 Juli noch eine andere die derzeit  gültig ist? Weil da steht (noch??) ganz klar "(6) Untermaßige oder  während der Schonzeit gefangene lebensfähige Fische sind unverzüglich  mit der zu ihrer Erhaltung erforderlichen Sorgfalt in dieselbe Gewässerstrecke  zurückzusetzen." und soweit ich mich errinnern kann dürfen nicht  gleichzeitig 2 unterschiedliche Gesetze, Verordnungen und / oder  Ausführungsbestimmungen gültig sein. (so hab ich das zumindest mal  gelert)
> Selbst in den Erläuterungen die ich gefunden habe steht das mit den Untermaßigen so nirgends drin.
> ...




Den Link muss ich Dir noch schuldig bleiben, weil ich grade auswärts schreibe. Aber die Fassung, die Du zitierst ist gültig.
Nur bezieht sich Dein Zitat auf untermaßige oder geschützte Fische. Lies mal ein bisschen weiter im Gesetztstext, dann wirst Du´s finden.


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> So gesehen erscheint mir dieser Beitrag aus dem Thema
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205412&page=3
> nun auch in einem ganz anderen Licht:



Ich denke, Du hast meinen Beitrag dort durchaus richtig interpretiert. Wir stehen ja gerade im Bezug auf die Frage nach der tatsächlichen PCB-Belastung der Fische im Großraum Rhein-Ruhr völlig im Nebel.
Das LANUV sagt nur, dass die erhöhten Werte aus Dortmund auch schon woanders gemessen wurden, also ist im Umkehrschluss das Verschulden der Firma ENVIO in diesem Fall nicht nachweisbar. Diese Aussage habe ich als zu kurzsichtig kritisiert und auf der Infoveranstaltung konkret nachgefragt. Ergebnis: Die Datenbasis, auf die man sich da berufen hat, ist faktisch zu dünn.
Also *vermute* ich, dass die allgemeine PCB-Belastung der Fische noch nicht zu kritisch ist und Panik entsprechend fehl am Platz, wenn man nicht gerade 2-3 mal pro Woche Kanalfische isst.

Jetzt geht es aber darum, dass diese Datenbasis durch weitere Messungen stabilisiert werden soll. Dies halte ich für grundlegend wichtig und richtig, denn auf Basis dieser Ergebnisse wissen wir Angler, wo wir dran sind und ob wir und unsere Familien selbst gefangene Fische aus den Kanälen und industrienahen Flüssen mit gewisser Risikoarmut verspeisen können.
Letztlich sollte es (und darum geht es hier) immer in der Entscheidung des einzelnen liegen können und dürfen, ob er den gefangenen Fisch isst, vergräbt, Nachbars Katze schenkt oder wieder schonend zurücksetzt.
Und genau jetzt kommt diese meiner Ansicht nach problematische Doktrin des Verwendungszwangs ins Spiel, die uns diese Entscheidung nicht mehr ermöglicht. 
Wenn in NRW dasselbe Fischereirecht gelten würde wie der m.E. Schwachsinn in Bayern mit der Verwertungspflicht, dann wäre rein verwaltungsrechtlich ein Landesamt wie das LANUV verpflichtet, dem zuständigen Landesministerium ein generelles Angelverbot für alle unter Verdacht stehenden Gewässer vorzuschlagen, eben weil es davon ausgehen muss, dass ein sich rechtskonform verhaltender Angler, die gefangenen Fische essen wird.
Mit anderen Worten: Wir in NRW haben Glück, dass es diese Regelung hier noch nicht gibt und wir daher frei über unsere Fänge entscheiden können.
Und deshalb kritisiere ich einen Bundesverband, der uns genau in diesem Punkt unnötig bevormunden und einschränken will!!!


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Ralle und Honey,
jetzt kommen wir also endlich wieder auf des Pudels Kern. Das Problem mit dem Dachverband. Aber angesichts solcher brisanten Themen wie unten geschrieben find ich es eben nicht zielführend mit möglichst provokanten Aufhängern die "dröge" Anglerschaft aufwecken zu wollen. Was passiert ist doch in erster Linie, dass die eh kritisch denkenden Boardis dies als, vorsichtig ausgedrückt, unseriös und unsachlich bezeichnen bis eben hin zur Eskalation, Verwarnungen und Sperrungen.* Das sind Kotateralschäden im Board, die doch so nicht gewollt und hinzunehmen sein können.* Abgesehen davon, das es kaum Reaktion von den "Wachgerüttelten" gibt, die das rechtfertigen würden. Daher nochmal mein Vorschlag:



Tomasz schrieb:


> ...wäre es nicht besser *ein Thread* mit dem Thema "*Mögliche Konsequenzen aus dem Rückwurfverbot des Bundesverbandes VdSF*" aufzumachen, anstatt immer wieder *neue Nebenkriegsschauplätze* zu eröffenen, in denen einige dann beispielsweise *über die Sache* "Meerforellenschutz" oder "Schadstoffbelastung von Gewässern und deren Konsequenz für die Fischen" diskutieren wollen und somit unnötigerweise in Konflikt mit Eurer eigentlichen Intention kommen bis hin zur Eskalation? ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Honeyball (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Du hast aus Deiner Sichtweise völlig recht, aber mit dem von Dir vorgeschlagenen Vorgehen erreichen wir eben nach wie vor nur diejenigen, denen es sowieso egal ist, was der oder die Verbände machen und beschließen.

Eigentlich könnte die gesamte Problematik in einem einzigen großen Thread abgehandelt werden, aber den würden dann wahrscheinlich viel weniger Leute lesen, als es jetzt der Fall ist.

Beispiel MeFo in SH: Da hatten wir zeitweise 14-19 "Gäste" im Anglerboard, die dort mitgelesen haben, die woanders sich sogar dazu geäußert haben und die ansonsten wahrscheinlich gar nicht wussten, dass das AB sich intensiv mit der Verbandspolitik und den Verbänden auseinander setzt.

OK, nicht jeder Zweck heiligt die Mittel, aber wenigstens ist in die Sache Bewegung gekommen. Und gerade beim Beispiel hier sehe ich uns Angler in der Not und Pflicht, für Bewegung zu sorgen. Und das geht erstmal nur in und über die Vereine und ihre Mitglieder.


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Beispiel MeFo in SH: Da hatten wir zeitweise 14-19 "Gäste" im Anglerboard, die dort mitgelesen haben, ...



Nun, wenn es hart auf hart kommt zwischen den Usern und böse Worte fallen, gibt es immer hohe Einschaltquoten. Aber dienen sie der Sache? 
Nimm nur beispielsweise die Gaffer bei einem Autounfall oder einem Überfall auf der Straße. Wer bleibt wirklich stehen und hilft und wer bedient da nur seine voyeuristische Ader? Meistens helfen dann die Gaffer wenigstens, wenn man sie persönlich anspricht, aber in der Sache und nicht um ihn zum gaffen einzuladen. Aber ich sehe, es kommt Bewegung in die Sache und das ist auch gut so#6.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Und was ich vergessen hatte zu schreiben:
"Danke für Deine persönlich und sehr sachliche Stellungnahme#6"
Und das meine ich wirklich ernst, ganz ohne Übertreibungen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Zoddl (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wieso sollte die Entnahmepflicht zu einem umfassenden Angelverbot führen?

1. Tut mir leid, dass ich nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen hab... bin grad zeitl. im Stress! 
2. Nach dem Posten dieses Beitrags bin ich direkt einige Tage nicht am PC, eine Antwort wäre trotzdem recht nett!
3. Die zweite Hälfte des Postings enthält Äusserungen, die moralisch eigentlich nicht vertretbar sind, weil der Fisch dort eher als Objekt anstatt Lebewesen betrachtet wird. Das ist in der Form eigentlich nicht meine Art!


Also nochmal:
Wieso sollte die Entnahmepflicht zu einem umfassenden Angelverbot führen?

In anderen VDSF - DAV Threads wurde bereits festgestellt, dass die "sinnvolle" Verwertung eines Fisches seitens des VDSF nicht vorschreibt, dass der entnommene Fisch auf dem Teller landen muss. Als Tierfutter, wenn der Fisch für den eigenen Verzehr ungeniessbar ist, gilt ebenfalls als sinnvolle Verwertung. Im Falle von PCB trifft das natürlich nicht zu!

Bezogen auf das Eingangsposting:
Da PCB als Langzeitschaden im Wasser verbleibt und weder durch chemische/anorganische Prozesse (schnell) abgebaut, noch durch Lebewesen (von Bakterie bis zum Fisch)... ich sag mal "verwertet" wird, muss es ja irgendwie wieder aus dem Wasser raus. 

Was hindert uns als Angler daran, PCB - belastete Fische zu fangen und zu entsorgen? (Der ethische Aspekt natürlich!)
Als oberes Mit-Glied der Nahrungskette im Lebensraum Wasser, sollten Fische (und natürlich auch Pflanzen) eine hohe Konzentration PCB enthalten. Banal gesagt, Schadstoffsammler.
Entnehme ich den PCB - belasteten Fisch aus dem Wasser und verwerte ihn nicht-sinnvoll im Sondermüll, habe ich in diesem Moment die verbleibende Schadstoffmenge im Wasser gesenkt. Und das ist nunmal indirekt ziemlich sinnvoll!
Natürlich nur so gering, dass es überhaupt keine Auswirkung. Und natürlich lässt sich mit diesem Vorgehen, das PCB niemals vollständig aus dem Gewässer entfernen. Ist mir alles klar... aber das gibt mir zumindest einen Grund, auf diese nicht für den Verzehr verwertbaren Fische zu angeln.

Desweiteren wird mir als Angler ja auch vorgeschrieben, sichtlich kranke Fische (z.B. Pilzbefall) nicht mehr dem Gewässer zuzuführen! Diese Fische sollen von mir ja ebenfalls "entsorgt" werden. 
Eine Belastung mit Schadstoffen, ist in dem Sinne zwar keine Krankheit. Aber so richtig keine Krankheit ist es auch nicht...

Ergo:
Die Entnahmepflicht des VDSF muss NICHT zwingend ein Angelverbot für die betroffenen Gewässer bedeuten! 
Auch wenn sich das für "DIE Sache" sehr schön liest...  
... und das nicht gerade sinnvolle Entnahmegebot mir ebenfalls nicht gefällt!

Und noch eine letzte (persönl.) Meinung von mir:
Wie nimmt eine Nicht-Angelnde Bevölkerung (um die es beim Thema VDSF-DAV auch immer wieder geht) Angler wahr, die wissentlich in PCB - belasteten Gewässern auf Fische angeln, die sie definitiv nicht essen werden???? 
Das Argument Catch & Decide gilt hier definitiv nicht mehr! Und reines C&R ist und bleibt in unserer tierlieben Gesellschaft nunmal Spassangeln...


weihnachtliche Grüzze vom Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Ergo:
> Die Entnahmepflicht des VDSF muss NICHT zwingend ein Angelverbot für die betroffenen Gewässer bedeuten!
> Auch wenn sich das für "DIE Sache" sehr schön liest...
> ... und das nicht gerade sinnvolle Entnahmegebot mir ebenfalls nicht gefällt!
> ...



Entsorgung ist keine Verwertung. PCB belastete Fische kann man nichtmal kompostieren. 

Ergo ist ein Verwertungsverbot nach den Statuten des VdSF gleichsam ein Angelverbot. So wurde es in Kölner Baggerseen ja auch bereits ungesetzt. 

Die nichtangelnde Bevölkerung, und mit sehr vielen davon habe ich schon über die Entnahmepflicht gesprochen, sieht diese als absoluten Wahnsinn an. 
Zwar kann sich der Größte Teil auch nicht erklären, warum man angelt, wenn man die Fische nicht essen will, aber diese dann per Order di mufti zu töten, nur um einem Gesetz zu entsprechen, lehnen die meißten ab.

C&R wird nach meinen Erfahrungen vom überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung zwar mit Unverständniss quittiert, stellt man sie aber vor die Wahl, ob ein gefangener Fisch leben oder sterben soll, entscheiden sich die meißten für " leben".

Es ist eben nicht der größte Teil der Bevölkerung, der uns kritisch gegenübersteht, den meißten sind wir schlicht merkwürdig oder egal.
Es ist nur die Minderheit weniger, aber mit starker Lobby versehener, idealistischen Gutmenschen, die Angeln verbieten wollen.

Die ganze Diskussion um C&R ist selbstgemacht. Zum einen von Anglern, die das als Religion herausposaunen, und als Reaktion darauf von unseren eigenen Funktionären bis in die Gesetzgebung.


----------



## Pinn (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nun, wenn es hart auf hart kommt zwischen den Usern und böse Worte fallen, gibt es immer hohe Einschaltquoten.



Danke für deinen Hinweis auf Einschaltqouten, nach denen sich im TV die Preise der eingeblendeten Werbung richten. Genauso wie im Zeitungsbereich die Auflagenhöhe ein Kriterium für die Höhe der Kosten der geschalteten Werbung darstellt. Und hart auf hart = böse Wörte erhöht die Zahl der Zuschauer bzw. Leser oder Abonnenten.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber dienen sie der Sache?



Ich seh das so: Es geht hier um ein Thema, für das sich leider nur sehr wenige Angler interessieren. Das ist einerseits traurig, weil es die passive Haltung einer Mehrheitder Angler zur Darstellung ihres Hobbies in der Öffentlichkeit widerspiegelt. Andererseits, und das finde ich wiederum gut: Man kann sich hier auch bewußt mit eigenen Kommentaren zurückhalten, wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, wie die nichtangelnde Öffentlichkeit darauf reagieren könnte.



Tomasz schrieb:


> Nimm nur beispielsweise die Gaffer bei einem Autounfall oder einem Überfall auf der Straße. Wer bleibt wirklich stehen und hilft und wer bedient da nur seine voyeuristische Ader? Meistens helfen dann die Gaffer wenigstens, wenn man sie persönlich anspricht, aber in der Sache und nicht um ihn zum gaffen einzuladen.


Puh, sehr schwierig zu differenziern! Ich denk mal, Gaffer bei einem Verkehrsunfall zur aktiven Hilfe zu veranlassen, dürfte mit konkreten Anweisungen (Polizei, Notarzt oder Feuerwehr anrufen usw.) nicht schwierig sein.  





Tomasz schrieb:


> Aber ich sehe, es kommt Bewegung in die Sache und das ist auch gut so#6.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Tomasz


Bewegung im Sinne der Weiterentwicklung von Gedanken ist immer gut! Und in ihrer Wirksamkeit als körperliche Betätigung sollte Bewegung auch nicht unterschätzt werden werden. Aber jetzt drifte ich wohl etwas ins OffTopic ab.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wenn über Jahrezehnte nichts in Bewegung kam und alles von Verbandsgremnien (beide Verbände) mehr oder weniger an den Anglern vorbei ausgehandelt wurde, braucht es einfach richtig viel Unruhe, Bewegung und Provokation Bewegung, um da was zu ändern.

Und mit "was ändern" meinen wir zuerst mal ganz klar, dass sich die Angler über ihre Vereine gefälligst einbringen sollen in den Verbänden.

Damit die merken, dass sie nich tmehr wie früher alles alleine über die Köpfe der Angler weg und mehr oder weniger unbemerkt machen können..

Das wird seltens mit allgemein angelpolitischen Dingen erericht werden, sondern eher dann, wenn der normale Angler merkt, was ihm auf Grund Verbandspolitik (beider Seiten) drohen kann..

Und genau darum ist es mehr als wichtig, solche Dinge wie hier mit PCB etc. aufzuzeigen und so öffentlich zu machen, dass es auch wahrgenommen wird..

Und wie gesagt:
Auch wenn vom Verband (VDSF) bisher keine Rückmeldung kam, sieht der Vereinsvorsitzende (auch VDSF) die gleiche Gefahr wie wir..

Schon das alleine sollte zu denken geben, auch wenn man uns persönlich oder unsere Art der Berichterstattung nicht  positiv gegenüber steht..


Davon ab noch dau:


> Danke für deinen Hinweis auf Einschaltqouten, nach denen sich im TV die Preise der eingeblendeten Werbung richten. Genauso wie im Zeitungsbereich die Auflagenhöhe ein Kriterium für die Höhe der Kosten der geschalteten Werbung darstellt. Und hart auf hart = böse Wörte erhöht die Zahl der Zuschauer bzw. Leser oder Abonnenten.


Vergleich die Zahl der Klicks hier mit den insgeamt um die 15 Millionen Klicks jeden Monat im Forum, dann siehst Du selber, dass diese Argumentation schlicht daneben ist (leider) weil eben die Angler erst wach werden, wenn es richtig brennt..

Da liegen die Klickraten hier (leider) nur im Promillebereich..

Wichtiger als die reine Diskussion hier im Forum ist da die jeweilige Veröffentlichung im Magazin und im Newsletter, womit gleich ein paar zigtausend Angler auf einmal erreicht werden können..


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Moin,



Honeyball schrieb:


> Beispiel MeFo in SH: Da hatten wir zeitweise 14-19 "Gäste" im Anglerboard, die dort mitgelesen haben, die woanders sich sogar dazu geäußert haben und die ansonsten wahrscheinlich gar nicht wussten, dass das AB sich intensiv mit der Verbandspolitik und den Verbänden auseinander setzt.


 
Das stimmt.

Aber die ganzen Gäste haben auch gesehen, _*wie*_ sich das Anglerboard, und da besonders Thomas in seiner Funktion als Admin und der Moderator Ralle, mit dem Thema auseinandersetzen. 

Les doch mal nach, _wie_ sich diese Gäste anderswo äußern! Das AB katapultiert sich mit jedem dieser provokativen und manipulativen Polemikthreads weiter ins Abseits.


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Man kriegt immer die Rückmeldungen, die man will/erwartet..

Dazu könnte ich Dir auch ganz andere (viele) Rückmeldungen nennen, die zeigen, das da momentan viel in Bewegung gerät - Gott sei Dank..

Da haben wir auch keine Probleme für manchen der "Buhmann" zu sein..

Es ist immer das alte Spiel:
Wer sich nicht mit der Botschaft auseinandersetzen will, kloppt halt auf den Boten ein..

Wobei das hier definitiv Offtopic ist und eigentlich dahin gehört:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=204809

Also bitte ab hier wieder Ontopic in diesem Thread hier...


----------



## sonstwer (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hi Leute!

Dann will ich mal OnTopic gehen und einen ganz konkreten Vorschlag samt Hintergrundgedanken äußern:

Soweit ich informiert bin (wurde ja auch schon geschrieben) wird PCB und seine Derivate in der Natur nur sehr langsam abgebaut. Dadurch kommt es in der Nahrungskette zu einer Anreicherung in Richtung auf die Räuber und hier besonders die adulten Tiere.
Wenn die Natur aber so sehr mit dem Abbau überfordert ist, warum sollten wir sie dann allein lassen mit dem ganzen Schlamassel?
Sie bietet uns doch einen relativ einfachen Weg, ihr unter die Arme zu greifen.
Durch gezielte Entnahme der besonders stark belasteten Organismen läßt sich der Gesamtgehalt im Gewässer (im laufe der Zeit) schneller reduzieren, als wenn man nur darauf wartet, daß die Natur es allein schafft.
Diese Organismen müssen dann selbstverständlich ordnungsgemäß entsorgt werden. Im Falle von PCB und Dioxin wäre das die Verbrennung bei hohen Temperaturen in einer Sondermüll-Verbrennungsanlage.
Nun der eigentliche Vorschlag:

1. An den VDSF sollte herangetragen werden, in solchen Ausnahmesituationen die "sinnvolle Verwertung" weiter zu definieren, als Naturschutzmaßnahme/Schadstoffbeseitigung.
Eigentlich sind wir im Rahmen der Gewässerpflegeverpflichtung ja genau dazu verpflichtet.

2. Die besonders belasteten Organismen müssen im Zuge der ohnehin laufenden weiteren Untersuchungen zum Vorfall, definiert und explizit ausgewiesen werden.

3. Sammelstellen müssen eingerichtet werden durch die öffentliche Verwaltung im Rahmen des Naturschutz.
Von diesen Sammelstellen müßen die Organismen dann der Hochtemperaturverbrennung zugeführt werden.

Unter diesen drei Voraussetzungen können wir Angler als Erfüllungsgehilfen der Natur die problematischen Stoffe Stück für Stück entziehen. Nebenbei werden dadurch auch noch andere Altlasten, wie z.B. Schwermetalle mit vermindert.

Machen wir uns nichts vor, es dauert so oder so relativ lange solche Schäden an der Natur zu heilen. 
Aber der stete Tropfen höhlt den Stein. Und wenn es statt 100 Jahren nur 50 Jahre dauert, bis man die Fische dort wieder essen kann, haben wir alle doch schon einen großen Erfolg vorzuweisen.
Wenn auch wir vielleicht nicht mehr in den Genuß dieses Erfolges kommen werden, dann doch vielleicht unsere Kinder.
Und denen sind wir es einfach mal schuldig.

Also an alle:
Wer Kontakte zum VDSF hat, diese Idee dort vortragen.
Wer Kontakte zur lokalen Verwaltung/Naturschutzbehörde hat, diesen Vorschlag unterbreiten.
Wer den richtigen Fisch gefangen hat, ab damit zur Sammelstelle.
Nur wenn wir alle an *einem* Strang ziehen, können wir der Natur beistehen.

In diesem Sinne viel Petri an alle,
LG,
frank


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Da bin ich mal gespannt, was da rauskommt, wenn da Verbände und Behörden mal aktiv was machen müssen statt nur blind was verbieten..

Wäre zumindest in meinen Augen beim ersten überlesen ein diskussionswürdiger Vorschlag..


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Schwierig. Insbesondere da die Verseuchung ( zum Glück ) nicht flächendeckend ist, sondern sich verseuchte Fische mit un- oder gering belasteten Fischen mischen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Logisch schwierig, da sind Behörde und Verbände dann echt mal gefordert..


----------



## sonstwer (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo!

Erst mal Frohe Weihnachten an alle!

Natürlich wird das schwierig. Es müssen Leute und Intstitutionen zusammenarbeiten, die sich bisher am liebsten gegenseitig ignoriert oder gegeneinander gearbeitet haben.
Erst einmal muß jedoch die Grundlage für eine solche Zusammenarbeit geschaffen werden.
Zumindest für das Kerngebiet der Verseuchung sollte das aber durchführbar sein, sobald feststeht, welche Arten besonders belastet sind. Erst dann macht das ganze einen Sinn.
Aber schon bei der weiteren Untersuchung der Wasser- und Bewohnerbelastung sollte schon darauf hingearbeitet werden.

Je mehr Leute die beteiligten Parteien auf die antehenden Notwendigkeiten aufmerksam machen, desto eher wird sich etwas in diese Richtung bewegen.
Ein einleuchtendes Argument sollte auch noch sein, daß dieses Vorgehen wahrscheinlich die kostengünstigste aller Lösungen ist (vom einfachen Aussitzen mal abgesehen), da eben sehr viele Menschen, die Angler eben, unentgeltlich den Hauptteil der "Arbeit" verrichten.

Schon bei der Datenerhebung durch die Naturschutzbehörde könnten wir Angler behilflich sein, indem wir systematisch Proben verschiedener Fischarten von ausgesuchten und protokollierten Orten sicherstellen und zur Untersuchung einreichen.
Das sollte natürlich auch erst mal dem Untersuchungsteam angeboten werden, damit die Proben nicht ungewollt zu einer Lawine werden.

Koordinieren ließe sich sowas unter Anglern relativ Problemlos über eine Einrichtung wie das AB. Wenn dann auch noch mehrere Foren zumindest in diesem Punkt zusammenarbeiten könnten, ließe sich das ganze noch viel effektiver gestalten.
Und damit auch deutlich interessanter für die öffentlichen beteiligten werden.
Damit wäre nämlich die ganze Sache in der Öffentlichkeit und auch für die Öffentlichkeit verfolgbar. Das erzeugt auch einen gewissen Handlungsdruck.

Durch weitere Ideen ließe sich das natürlich noch weiter verfeinern und effektivieren.
Machen wir doch den ersten Schritt. Wenn nicht wir, wer sonst?

Weihnachtliche Grüße,
frank


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Ralle
Zuallererst einmal ein gesundes neues Jahr! Und gleich als nächstes ein Dankeschön für deine Antwort!#6



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Entsorgung ist keine Verwertung. PCB belastete Fische kann man nichtmal kompostieren.
> 
> Ergo  ist ein Verwertungsverbot nach den Statuten des VdSF gleichsam ein  Angelverbot. So wurde es in Kölner Baggerseen ja auch bereits ungesetzt.


Das Angelverbot, ebenso wie einige Zeit zuvor ein  Badeverbot, an den besagten Kölner Baggerseen ist aber von der Stadt  selbst ausgesprochen worden! (laut Zeitungsartikel via Google)
Die  Intention hinter diesem Verbot war vermutlich eher der grösstmögliche  Schutz der Angler vor dem Verzehr ihrer Fänge aus den betreffenden Seen.  Warum es da keine "einfache" ausdrückliche Warnung vor dem Verzehr  seitens der Stadt Köln getan hat, weiss ich nicht.
Aber das Resultat von VDSF - Politik muss das noch nicht gewesen sein.

Und  stimmt natürlich, Entsorgung ist definitiv keine Verwertung! Aber  andererseits ob ich bewusst PCB - belastete Fische verzehre, ist  glücklicherweise/kurioserweise meine Entscheidung. Ich kann mir nicht  vorstellen, dass mir hier der Gesetzgeber dieses verbietet? Ob ich mir  dann tatsächlich PCB - Fisch in die Pfanne haue, ist dann schon wieder  eine ganz andere Geschichte. 
Frankreichs Austernfans gehen da mit  ziemlich unvernünftigem Verhalten voran. Da wird halt einmal im Jahr  aufs Verzehrgebot gepfiffen. |bigeyes


Deine  Aussage bzgl. dem C&R und der Öffentlichkeit kannte ich schon in  der Form. Stimme ich dir auch 100%tig zu. Hier war jetzt  interessanterweise aber die Ausgangslage und damit die Frage eine  andere. C&Kill und C&Decide sind wegen der PCB - Belastung von  vornherein ausgeschlossen! 
Aber wenn man den Fisch eh am leben lässt  bzw. lassen muss, würde ihn dann der Nichtangler am liebsten auch  gleich "in Ruhe lassen" wollen?


Und natürlich auch an den Rest des AB - Teams ein gesundes Neues!


----------



## Zoddl (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich nochmal...


sonstwer schrieb:


> Schon bei der Datenerhebung durch die Naturschutzbehörde könnten wir Angler behilflich sein, indem wir systematisch Proben verschiedener Fischarten von ausgesuchten und protokollierten Orten sicherstellen und zur Untersuchung einreichen.
> Das sollte natürlich auch erst mal dem Untersuchungsteam angeboten werden, damit die Proben nicht ungewollt zu einer Lawine werden.



Das Angler definitiv keine aussagekräftigen Proben von Fischarten aus einem Fluss liefern können, sieht man im Vergleich der Ausbeute von Netz und Angel.
Abgesehen von der Menge an Fisch, die sich mit dem Netz in brauchbarer Zeit fangen lässt, sind hier die Artenvielfalt und in geringem Masse auch die Zusammensetzung am ehesten aussagekräftig.

Ich hab auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als in meinem Heimatfluss mal von einem Institut aus eine Fischzählung gemacht wurde. Da gabs dann plötzlich doch Mühlkoppen, Schmerlen und sogar Karauschen waren noch da. Mit der Angel hätte ich da meine Probleme gehabt...! 
Und da schäm ich mich nicht mal für.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> @Ralle
> Zuallererst einmal ein gesundes neues Jahr! Und gleich als nächstes ein Dankeschön für deine Antwort!#6
> 
> 
> ...



Auch Dir ein frohes Neues. 

Klar kommen Verwertungsverbote nicht vom Verband. Das machen die örtlichen Behörden schon. 
Die Problematik mit dem Verzehrargument kommt natürlich ursächlich vom VdSF, der das jahrelang und deutlich propagiert. Allerdings lediglich aus (ihm m.M.n. nicht zustehenden) moralischen Gründen.

Der breiten Öffentlichkeit wird das ziemlich schnuppe sein. Bis auf ein paar Tierschützer und denen sollte ein Anglerverband entgegentreten anstatt sich deren Argumente auf die Fahnen zu schreiben. 

Ich gebe Dir auch vollkommen recht, was die Eigenverantwortung angeht. Im Rhein war das über 30 Jahre der Fall und ich habe nie gehört, dass sich jemand vergiftet hat. Heute ticken da die Uhren aber anders. Wer die Erlaubniskarten ausgibt steht ggfs. in der Haftung. Und der kann er sich nicht entziehen, weil er ja eben nicht C&R aus Gesundheitsgründen vorschreiben kann. 

Hier

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=205412&page=5

gibts mehr dazu.

Interessanterweise hat jetzt der VdSF Landesverband selbst mit seinen eigenen Argumenten zu kämpfen. Löblich, dass er diese in der anfälligen Diskussion unter den Tisch fallen lässt, lassen muss, will er sich nicht selbst in seiner Existenz gefährden. 

Vielleicht klingeln jetzt beim VdSF mal die Glocken.#c


----------



## Sebastian79NRW (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Die Anglerschaft hat es über Jahre hinweg geduldet, dass sich bürokratische Verbände aufgebaut haben, die das Angeln, wie es von der Mehrheit der Angler praktiziert wird, ablehnen und behindern. Bei all diesen Verbäden geht es irgendwann nur noch um die Verwaltung und Maximierung der Verbandsmitteln, nette Posten, sinnlose Besprechungen, Hofieren politischer Größen...
Wir brauchen* diese* Verbände nicht, meines Erachtens hilft nur der Austritt, entziehen der liquiden Mittel...


----------



## entspannt (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Man was sind das wieder Diskusionen, klar fordert der Vdsf die Verwertung von Fischen. Wenn das nicht so wäre würden die ganzen Tierschützer erst recht sagen " Das wir Angler Tierquäler sind".  C&R kann man ja ruhig betreiben aber man sollte nicht sagen man Angelt nur so zum Spaß. Das lässt man schön offen sonst kommt wieder eine  Welle von Tierschützern daher die uns das leben schwer macht. 

Verbände sind wichtig, die kann man nicht abschaffen. Die Vertreten uns. 

Desweiteren warum sollte man nicht das Angeln in verschmutzten Bezirken verbieten. Richtig so........

Wenn ein Angler am Dortmunderhafen sitzt wo sonst Fotographen ihre Filme entwickeln  und da kommt jemand vorbei der sagt " He warum Angeln sie den hier die Fische darf man doch nicht mehr essen die sind doch giftig" darauf dann der Angler "och ich angele nur zum Spaß ich setze die Fische danach zurück" ...................Meint ihr nicht das manche Leute glauben wir würden Fische quällen für unseren Spaß!!!!! Tierschützer könnten sowas dann noch besser behaupten......dann geht wieder alles in die Medien und dann..............  könnte es sich negativ auf uns Angler auswirken oder....



Man denkt doch mal etwas weiter.....

Das ist alles nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich möchte niemanden Angreifen oder zunahe treten.


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Tierschützer sagen das Angeln und Jagen nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist weil es überall Nahrung zu kaufen gibt,und man darum nicht unnötig Tiere leiden lassen muss zb.an einer Schnur......etc.das noch verbunden mit Natureingriffen.......die nicht sein müssen, laut einiger leute die das so im Kopp haben.


Tierqual ist es für diese leute so oder so egal wie wir es drehen.



|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Tierqual ist es für diese leute so oder so egal wie wir es drehen.


So ist das - die Frage ist, ob man dann als "Angler"verband auch noch  den Schützern und Tierrechtlern zustimmen muss....


----------



## gründler (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Moin

Was auch zu beobachten ist,die Angelei wird in letzter zeit stärker bekämpft,während die Jägerreibekämpfung mehr und mehr abgenommen hat.

Anzeigen.....gegen die starke Jägerlobby die bis zu Politikern hoch verwurzelt ist,sind kaum noch zu verzeichnen bezw.stark rückläufig.

Während Angler Angeln....mehr und mehr angegriffen wird,welches Ziel da verfolgt wird und das man dieses Ziel in der schwachen Angellobby am schnellsten erreicht,sehen wir jeden tag aufs neue.
Selbst einige wenige Fischerreiufseher die sich selbst als Angler bezeichnen machen Jagd auf Angler die nicht nach ihrer Uhr ticken.

Und das traurigste die,die uns schützen sollen,gucken zu spielen runter.........und beschneiden uns auch noch mehr und mehr zum wohle des Allgemeinwohls......etc.

Eines tages könnte das Ziel erreicht sein,und wir werden wie damals 80/90er was präsentiert bekommen was wir so hinzunehmen haben.

Wir sind von allen seiten angreifbar und haben nicht mal nen Agu.dagegen.Unser jetziges Agu ist Angeln=Nahrung,nur genau das liebe tolle Agu.wird mehr und mehr in frage gestellt,dazu noch das aufzeigen was "schlecht" ist zb.der Lebendköfi.........und das Ziel gewisser Lobbyisten rückt näher.


Und der kleine Angler sagt sich ach was juckt es mich ich will doch nur Angeln,noch juckt es die kleinen Angler nicht aber es könnte ne Krätze von werden.

Und dann ist das geschrei wieder groß,aber evtl.zu spät.


|wavey:


----------



## Herbert48 (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Tierschützer sagen das Angeln und Jagen nicht mehr Zeitgemäß ist weil es überall Nahrung zu kaufen gibt,und man darum nicht unnötig Tiere leiden lassen muss zb.an einer Schnur......etc.das noch verbunden mit Natureingriffen.......die nicht sein müssen, laut einiger leute die das so im Kopp haben.
> 
> 
> Tierqual ist es für diese leute so oder so egal wie wir es drehen.
> ...


Das lässt sich nicht bestreiten.
Nur kann mir als Angler der Vorwurf der Tierschützer egal sein.
Ich verstoße (noch) gegen kein Gesetz, so weit die von mir gefangenen Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden.
Wer aber glaubt, dass C&R jemals im deutschen Tierschutzgesetz verankert wird, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen.
Warum stehen Angler so in der Kritik? Sich die entsprechenden Gedanken machen ist nicht schwer.
In jeder Anglerzeitschrift werden Fische veröffentlicht die anschließend zurück gesetzt wurden. Hier im Board ist es nicht anders.
Damit erhalten die Tierschützer, durch unserer Mithilfe, die Argumente die sie brauchen.
Mein Großvater und Vater waren schon leidenschaftliche Angler, für sie stand der Nahrungserwerb damals im Vordergrund.
Die Zeiten haben sich geändert, der Nahrungserwerb steht nicht mehr im Vordergrund.
Ich gehe nicht angeln um jeden Fisch zu entnehmen, dass sehe ich auch absolut als unsinnig an.
Was ich aber nicht mache bzw. nie machen werde, dass ist einen Beitrag mit Bild ins Board setzten und dazu schreibe: Der Fisch schwimmt wieder.
Das ist Wasser auf den Mühlen der Tierschützer.
Sollte ich beim Angeln einen Fisch fangen, der nicht mein Zielfisch ist, wird der schonend abgehakt und zurück gesetzt. Das aber ohne Kommentar.

Was die Angelerverbände angeht, sehe ich die in einer Zwickmühle, aus der sie nicht raus kommen.
Das sage ich unabhängig davon, dass sich auch da Funktionäre profilieren, die sich gegen uns Angler stellen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Ich verstoße (noch) gegen kein Gesetz, so weit die von mir gefangenen Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden.


Du verstösst nur dann gegen das Bundestierschutzgesetz, wenn Du Fische abknüppelst, weik es ein Landesgesetz so will (Bayern)...

Denn zum töten von Wirbeltieren braucht es zuerst einmal einen vernünftigen Grund..


----------



## Zoddl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Wer aber glaubt, dass C&R jemals im deutschen Tierschutzgesetz verankert wird, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen.


|good:
Der gleichen Meinung bin ich (leider) auch! Gerade deswegen halte ich hier auch gerne mal gegen, wenn der C&R - Durchsetzwoller DAV u.a. deswegen hochgelobt wird. Sorry AB - Team... ist halt meine Meinung |wavey:


Gründler hat genauso recht, Angeln ist mit Nahrungserwerb schon lange nicht mehr begründbar. Ich persönlich gehe u.a. zwar angeln, gerade weil ich keinen Fisch aus irgendeiner Mastanlage essen mag. 
Egal ob Pappforelle oder Pangasius - Filet :v
Aber dem Normalo muss ich sowas immer erst erklären... und hinterher, tut er mir auch immer nen kleines bisschen leid.


Was ich aber gerne meinen über - tierlieben Bekannten... und, ähmmmm... meinen Bekannten von der PETA (hab tatsächlich welche, wie ich erschreckend feststellen musste) dann erkläre:
Ich kümmere mich wenigstens um Gewässer! Ich sammle Müll aus dem Gewässer, muss an meinen kleinen Flüsschen den Hochwasserschutz gewährleisten (also Bäume verschneiden) und bin auch in der Lage früh zu erkennen, wenns einem Gewässer "schlechter" geht. Alles was entweder gar nicht gemacht wird oder eben bezahlt werden muss.
Ab und an übertreib ich dabei auch gerne... aber ich darf das! Für Nichtangler hat selbst nen Schwanenteich "Deep Blue Sea" - Charakter und lässt sich da auch gern beeindrucken. 

Solange sich das Bundesland bzw. die aktuelle Regierung den Umweltschutz auf die Fahnen schreibt, muss auch der Erhalt von Gewässern gewährleistet bleiben. 
Und darum kümmern sich momentan nunmal die Angler. Wir arbeiten dafür durch Arbeitseinsätze und bezahlen zusätzlich für das Privileg das Gewässer dann auch "nutzen" zu dürfen. Unser Lohn ist dann eben der gefangene Fisch, dem es immer noch besser geht als manch anderem Tier in der industriellen Nahrungsmittelproduktion.


Grüzze


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das Agu.ich esse kein fisch aus Zucht....zieht bei diesen Leuten nicht,sie kommen dir isst du Schwein Huhn Eier Milch.....????und sagen dir dann siehste das ist auch aus Mast Zucht..... und du isst es,und bei fisch erzählst du uns ne mach ich nicht.

Ich habe schon paar mal welche im Revier gehabt,die sind nicht dooof die wissen genau welcher Plan zu verfolgen ist.


Zum C&R,es würde schon reichen wenn dem Deutschen erlaubt wird selbst zu entscheiden welchen fisch er mitnehmen mag oder nicht,kein reines C&R,sondern kein Zwang und Sätze wie = Jeder massige fisch ist sofort zu töten bla bla.....gäbe es diese nicht,würde das schon viel erreichen.
(Ich betreibe C&D) ab und zu ein mit der in größe...paßt und Sinnvoll Verwertbar ist,und ansonsten........Plitsch Platsch.

Welche Heuchelei hier herscht (De) brauchen wir nicht aufzeigen,bei Obi gibs fisch in tüten lebend,das nennt sich Ware,der Angler mit 3 Köfis im 20liter Eimer ist Tierquäler,ne ne hier läuft wo ganz anders was falsch. 

Und die Petraas und co.sollten wir nicht unterschätzen und so tun als könnten die uns nix,die arbeiten auf lange sicht und stück für stück wird die Torte eingeleibt.

Und da gebe ich Thomas und Ralle....und allen die das ähnlich sehen recht,wann ja wann werden wir ein Verband haben der sich für uns Angler einsetzt,der sich gegen unsere Gegner stellt,und nicht nach ihrer Nase tanzt.

Wollen wir in Zukunft noch Angeln gehen,oder wollen wir zusehen wie man uns stück für stück das Angeln verbietet.

Das Agu.Nahrung wird die nächsten Jahre wackeln,weil Nahrung mehr und mehr überwacht werden muss,egal wie wo...siehe Futtermittelskandal......Schlachtauflagen,Haltungsauflagen....warum sollte man auf Dauer erlauben Nahrung weiter zu fangen wenn man jetzt schon mehr und mehr Nahrung komplett überwacht,und wir das auch noch hinnehmen müssen.

Was sagen wir dann wenn der Staat.....sagt,nix mehr geangelte Fische in die Nahrungskette einbringen.

Ich meine nur,man hat das Schlachten sehr stark eingeschränkt die Haltung vorgeschrieben,die Einfuhr....... und keiner konnte dagegen was tun,wir mußten es so hinnehmen,wie ich schon schrieb Hausschlachtungen nur mit Auflagen......Neue Regeln bei Jäger was Vermarktung Krankheiten betrift usw usw usw.

Also ist auch ein Angelverbot aus welchen gründen auch immer nicht weit hergehohlt.

Und die nächste Stufe der Eu,kommt Landwirte und co.sind schon vorgewarnt,da werden wieder neue Regeln kommen die einigen nicht schmecken werden.

Steckt auch Marktwirtschaft hinter,kleine Betriebe müssen weg damit große besser verdienen und mehr Macht haben.

So nun fahr ich raus in Wald 



#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Das lässt sich nicht bestreiten.
> Nur kann mir als Angler der Vorwurf der Tierschützer egal sein.
> Ich verstoße (noch) gegen kein Gesetz, so weit die von mir gefangenen Fische sinnvoll verwertet werden.
> Wer aber glaubt, dass C&R jemals im deutschen Tierschutzgesetz verankert wird, der glaubt auch an den Osterhasen.
> ...



Noch vor einem halben Jahr hätte ich Dir uneingeschränkt zugestimmt. Bei dem generellen C&R Wahn tu ich das auch heute noch.

Was das Feindbild Tierschützer und Öffentlichkeit angeht, hab ich inzwischen, auch weil ich mich durch die Arbeit hier tiefer damit beschäftige, so einige Zweifel. Will ich gerne Begründen.

Tierschützer

In den Reihen der Tierschützer ist die Zahl derer die sich erheblich mit dem Angeln beschäftigen und/oder generell dagegen sind, nicht so groß wie wir glauben. Da spielen wir hinter Walen, Robben, Haustieren, Masttieren, Tigern, Bären ( grad ganz modern) und sonstigem Gedönse auf den hinteren Rängen. Klar, fragt man einen engagierten Tierschützer, wird der sich sicher kritisch gegenüber dem Angeln äußern, aber aktiv und bewusst etwas dagegen machen oder sich tiefer damit beschäftigen werden die wenigsten. 
Tierschutz fährt zudem Spendenmäßig auf der Niedlichkeitsebene. Da sind große Kulleraugen und weiches Fell wesentlich Öffentlichkeitswirksamer. Selbst "Hühnerqüäler" bringen noch mehr Aufmerksamkeit als ein Angler.
Peta mag da die Ausnahme sein, aber die halte ich für nicht satisfaktionsfähig und die werden auch von vielen Tierschützern nicht ernst genommen. 

Die Öffentlichkeit

Der nichtangelnde Normalobürger hat überhaupt keine Ahnung und interessiert sich im Grunde überhaupt nicht für uns Angler. Für die einen sind wir irgendwelche seltsamen Käuze, die nicht wissen, wie sie ihre Zeit totschlagen sollen. Für die anderen sind wir eher ein Objekt des interessierten Staunens. Wir wecken Neugier, die Leute bleiben stehen und fragen, ohne das Vorwürfe im Spiel sind.
Grade bei C&R haben wir m.M. nach sogar die unbedarfte Öffentlichkeit hinter uns. Die fragen höchstens nach dem Sinn, wenn wir einen gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen. Nicht wegen Tierschutz, sondern weil wir das ihrer Meinung nach mühsam gefangene Objekt der Begierde wieder zurückwerfen. Wozu dann der Aufwand an Geld und Zeit?
Legt man aber die Entscheidung über Tod oder Leben eines Fisches in deren Hände, also würde man einen Spaziergänger fragen was mit dem grade gefangenen Fisch geschehen soll, werden nur begeisterte Fischesser sich für die Pfanne entscheiden. Der große Rest würde den Fisch lieber leben lassen. Die fragen auch nicht, warum man denn den Fisch überhaupt gefangen hat, sondern freuen sich einfach, dass er weiterleben kann. Je bunter und hübscher ein Fischchen, um so mehr. Angeln in einem Gewässer, in dem die Fische nicht genießbar sind, wird bei den wenigsten normalos die Frage aufwerfen, ob das Tierschutzgerecht ist, sondern schlimmstenfalls als Zeitverschwendung angesehen. Der normalo wird übrigens auch kein Interesse haben, Anglerforen zu besuchen und sich über C&R Kommentare aufzuregen. Die meißten Tierschützer auch nicht. 

Wer auch immer von beiden Gruppen extrem gegen das ANgeln eingestellt ist, wird sich nicht damit beschwichtigen lassen dass wir Fische zum Verzehr fangen. Das ist denen vollkommen wurscht denn es geht ums Angeln insgesamt.

Ich bin inzwischen überzeugt, dass unsere größten Feinde die Angler sind. Wir sind es hauptsächlich, die über das Thema diskutieren, die in Vereinen, Vorständen und Verbänden dieses Thema hochkochen. Wir, bzw, eine Vielzahl unserer Vertreter, suggerieren und selbst und der Politik ein überragendes Interesse der Öffentlichkeit und des Tierschutzes. Sei es, dass wir selbst daran glauben, sei es, dass manche damit eine persönliche Tierschutzlastige Einstellung zum Angeln als allgemeingültig durchsetzen wollen. 

Der ganze Quark, den uns der VdSF in den alten Bundesländern eingebrockt hat, ist m.E. auf unserem eigenen Mist gewachsen. Und den Misthaufen hegen und pflegen wir immer noch.

Wer sitzt denn überwiegend in Vorständen von Vereinen und Verbänden ? Diejenigen, die jede freie Minute am Wasser verbringen möchten, oder diejenigen, die mit aktivem Angeln gar nix am Hut haben, und denen es vielleicht ausreicht, ab und zu mal einen Fisch für die Pfanne zu fangen oder die sich gerne mit Ämtern schmücken und " was zu sagen haben wollen " ? 

Überwiegend letztere. Und erstere kämpfen gegen Windmühlenflügel in den eigenen Reihen. 

Und je länger wir Angler das dulden, ja sogar fördern, um so schwieriger wird es, aus dieser Nummer wieder rauszukommen. Und um so wichtiger ist es, dass wir diejenigen aktiv unterstützen, die wirklich angeln wollen. Diejenigen, die Angeln mit allen Facetten als Grundrecht und moralisch integere Sache ansehen.


----------



## Jose (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich bin inzwischen überzeugt, dass unsere größten Feinde die Angler sind.



das gehört in großbuchstaben.

z.Zt. haben wir ja ein paar hormon- adrenalinbelasteten trööts laufen, die peta so 1:1 gegen uns verwenden könnte (sind also doch nicht so schlau)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207236
besser kann man angler doch nicht verunglimpfen als dumpfes agressives pack. haben wir selber gemacht!


Ralles "rattenfalle": http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=207226

da wird sich deutlich überwiegend solidarisch positioniert: solidarisch mit sich selber, für weniger angler:
hauptsache "keine überfüllten überfischten gewässer" (...alles mein...)
schon zerfallen wir in die 'habenden' und 'nicht-habenden'.
so zerstritten kann man uns leicht einmachen.
nächste petaforderung: "strengere längere (teurere) ausbildung. ("wollen angler ja selber, hö hö")


ICH BIN INZWISCHEN ÜBERZEUGT, DASS UNSERE GRÖßTEN FEINDE DIE ANGLER SIND.


----------



## Professor Tinca (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wie ich schon in dem anderen Trööt schrieb, wären die Leidtragenden einer kostenintensiveren und sehr schweren Prüfung in erster Linie Kinder, junge Angler, finanziell benachteiligte Angler und Rentner.
Also alles Personen die etwas mehr Obhut brauchen als das arbeitende, agile und finanzkräftige mittlere Alter auf dem geistigen Höhepunkt|kopfkrat#t.

Und besonders schlimm dass die Uneinsichtigen von hinten in die eigenen Reihen schiessen.


----------



## Zoddl (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Das Agu.ich esse kein fisch aus Zucht....zieht bei diesen Leuten nicht,sie kommen dir isst du Schwein Huhn Eier Milch.....????und sagen dir dann siehste das ist auch aus Mast Zucht..... und du isst es,und bei fisch erzählst du uns ne mach ich nicht.


Wird zwar kurz OT, aber...:
Das kommt tatsächlich regelmässig! Ändert aber nichts an meiner Meinung und den Argumenten meinem Gegenüber gegenüber:
"Richtiges Geflügel bekomm ich 1x pro Jahr zu Weihnachten bei Muddi, nämlich ne Ente/Gans von privat frisch von der Blümchenwiese. 
Richtiges Fleisch bekomm ich ab und an bei nem Jäger oder wenn mein Bekannter Bauer Schwein bzw. Rind schlachtet. Nen Metzger mit hauseigenen glücklichen Schweinen und Hausschlachtung kenne ich auch. Alle drei haben dabei Preise, die sich qualitätsbedingt zu Recht von den allgemeingebräuchlichen Ladenpreisen unterscheiden. Kann ich mir aber auf Dauer nicht leisten.
Richtige Eier bekomm ich ebenfalls ab und an von nem anderen Bekannten im Tausch gegen richtiges Gemüse oder richtigem Obst.
Und weil ich in der Zwischenzeit nicht verhungern will, gehe ich im Discounter einkaufen und hol mir ein billiges Imitat dessen, was ich eigentlich essen wollte."
Das finde nichtmal ich lustig und oft endet das Gespräch an der Stelle. Oder er fragt mich halt nach meinen "Quellen", was ich weit vernünftiger finde.


@Tierschutz, Tierschutzgedanke und grünes Deutschland
Irgendwie hat sich da in Deutschland insgesamt betrachtet über die letzten Jahre ziemlich viel geändert. Egal in welche Ecke man brüllt, aus jeder kommts irgendwie grüner wieder zurück. Huhh?
Eier aus Käfighaltung, gibbet nicht mehr.
Nahrung (egal ob Fleisch, Gemüse, Obst) ohne BIO - Stempel, gibts zwar auch noch. Aber der Bewusste kauft halt BIO.
Autos fahren auch mittlerweile mit gelben Blümchen... oder eben Raps. 
Und Strom ist auch grün geworden. Die Windparks sehen zwar Kacke aus, sind aber grün. Usw.

Ich kann mich aber noch an Tagesschausendungen erinnern, in der "radikale Tierschützer" nicht nur einmal Nerze aus Farmen befreit haben. Damals war die öffentliche Stimmung eher gegen die Tierschützer... war ja Winter und man wollte nicht frieren. Heute sieht die Sache eben anders aus.Ebenso die Farbbeutelattacken der radikalen Gummibärenbande auf Pelzträger. Früher waren die Tierschützer doof, jetzt sinds die Pelzträger.
Letztens echauffiert man sich über nen abgeknallten Bären, über die einige Jahre zuvor abgeknallten Lausitzer Wölfe regte sich niemand auf. Wurde sogar vom MDR extra ne Zusatzsendung gedreht werden, weil es in den Nachrichten scheinbar derart untergegangen ist. Gut, ist auch ein blöder Vergleich...

Naja, und insgesamt isses ja nun auch in Dtl grüner geworden. Flüsse stinken nur noch ganz selten, so mancher Acker ist jetzt ne schöne Blumenwiese. Und die Wälder sind auch viel gesünder geworden... oder sehen zumindest so aus. 
Augenscheinlichkeiten halt, die aber in der Form ebenfalls aus TV und Hochglanzmagazinen so verkauft werden. Wie es tatsächlich aussieht, wird niemand wissen wollen, wenn er es erst mal weiss.

Kann sein, das es nur (m)ein falsches subjektives Empfinden ist, aber ich finde, dass auch der Durchschnittsdeutsche ein höheres Bewusstsein für seine Umwelt entwickelt hat. Und die ist grün und schön, man kann endlich wieder wandern und radeln. Schön auf bitumierten Fahrradwegen, die quer, durch eine früher mal schönere Wiesen gespannt werden. Früher wars nich schön... da lag immer so viel Müll rum. Und jestunken hat das manchmal (wenn Gülle gefahren wurde), sagenhaft! Und Wege gabs da auch nicht, nur Jestrüpp! Aber der Acker, wo man früher immer den Mais klauen konnte, sieht brach jetzt nich schön aus. Naja, wächst ja wieder zu... blabla blupp. So hör ichs jetzt von unseren "neuen" Fahrradtouristen, ist häufig ziemlich lustig, manchmal aber auch verwirrend.
Das dies Bewusstsein kuriose Auswüchse besitzt, gibts genug Beispiele für:
Nennen wir Mal Aquakulturen (gut) vs. Überfischung der Meere(pöhse), aber 1x pro Woche Meeresfisch ist halt gesund.
Auf BIO - Fleisch und Gemüse bestehen, aber SalamiPizza ausm Froster kaufen. Oder kurz zum MäcBIO (<-- hey, wirklich Marktlücke!).
Na gibt viel mehr, aber muss ich ja nicht Aufschreiben.

Die Frage ist ja... kommt der "neue grüne" Deutsche auf Dauer überhaupt mit sich selber klar?
Nach Bruno und Kuno geht mir die Tendenz ein bisschen zu stark in Richtung tierlieb. Hier in Erfurt wurde tatsächlich ernsthaft(!) darüber diskutiert, ob der angekündigte Zirkus Vorstellungen geben darf, weil die Tiere ja nicht artgerechterweise ständig eingesperrt sind. Wie bitte? Im Erfurter Zoo sahs jahrelang nicht besser aus! Der Anstoss kam natürlich von... upps, entweder PETA oder irgendnem Tierschutzverein? 


Und nun kommt, meinetwegen auch ein Anglerverband, und fordert vor diesem Hintergrund z.B. C&R, die Aufhebung des Setzkescherverbots oder *uhoh* den lebenden KöFi zurück!? 
Der Anglerverband kanns ja gern fordern und es würde mich auch freuen. Nur wer von denen, die diese Forderung absegnen müssten, würde sich freiwillig an den Pranger stellen wollen, der mit Sicherheit anschliessend medienwirksam von der Tierschützer - WG in Szene gesetzt wird?
Wären nicht so viele so unsäglich schmierig tierlieb, besser vllt. einfach mal der eigenen Umwelt bewusster, wäre das sicherlich ne ganz andere Sache. Aber so? 


PS: Ich hab sicherlich an einigen Stellen leicht übertrieben. Inhaltlich lieg ich aber sicher nicht falsch.


Grüzze


----------



## gründler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ja nicht unrecht hast,aber zu Bio schweig ich jetzt besser, Bio läßt sich halt gut verkaufen.Das neben dem Biofeld normaler Winterweizen steht oder Gerste......und diese behandelt werden,damit kein Mehltau kommt kein Schwarzbrand........das behalten wir für uns ^^

Es ist besser manches erfährt der ""Stadtmensch"" nicht aber kaufen und fressen kann er es ruhig,so einfach ist das.

Sagt auch keiner das es schlecht ist die Natur Sauber....zuhalten,aber irgendwo gibt es grenzen die Natur gehört allen nicht A nicht B nicht C allen Lebewesen. 

Klinke mich hier jetzt auch wieder raus,nur soviel unser oder von Bauer Müller das eigene Jahres Hausschwein Huhn.......,bekommt ne andere art Leben Futter Haltung..... als die Schweine....die für euch da draussen sind.

Ps: *Es gab nie ein Setzkescherverbot in Deutschland(Gesetz)* das ist eine empfehlung vom VDSF diesen nicht zu nutzen und das in Karten zu vermerken.

Aber ich weiß die Wahrheit will keiner hören,ist wie im TV immer alles runterspielen. 
#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> PS: Ich hab sicherlich an einigen Stellen leicht übertrieben. Inhaltlich lieg ich aber sicher nicht falsch.
> 
> 
> Grüzze



Du hast nirgendwo untertrieben und liegst sicher richtig. 

Während des Verzehrs von Aldi-Bio-Bodenhaltungseiern in der Zeitung zu lesen dass es strengere Auflagen für Käfighaltung gibt, beruhigt das Gewissen ungemein. 

Muss ja nicht drüber nachdenken wieviel Dioxin im "Biofutter" ist und bei " Bodenhaltung" stellt man sich ein unter Sphärenklängen mit wehenden Flügeln über den grünen Rasen flanierendes, glückliches Huhn vor dessen Zeitvertreib es ist, uns ein Ei zu legen. 

Mahlzeit.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

oder lecker Pangasiusfilet, die selbe Zuchtschiene
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hier gibts Neues

http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokale...art930,1158096


Das Angelverbot droht also tatsächlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das folgende Zitat zeigt ja deutlich, wohin es führt, wenn man von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände wie den VDSF hat, der als einzigen Grund fürs Angeln den Fischverzehr gelten lässt..



			
				aus Ruhrnachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> *Stadt für aussetzen des Pachtvertrages*
> 
> Die Konsequenz der Stadt: Das Umweltamt will den Bund, der das Fischereirecht vergibt, auffordern, den Pachtvertrag für diese Kanalstrecke vorläufig auszusetzen.



Gut aber immerhin, dass auch solche von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände zumindest teilweise Anglerinteressen wahrnehmen, wenns um die eigene Kohle durch den Kartenverkauf geht. Ist zwar heuchlerisch, aber besser als nix:


			
				aus Ruhrnachrichten schrieb:
			
		

> Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe als Pächter des nördlich anschließenden Reviers am Kanal bis zur Schleuse Henrichenburg zeigte sich weniger nachgiebig und stimmte einem weiteren generellen Fischerei-Verzicht nicht zu. Er spricht lediglich ein Fangverbot für Aale für die Strecke bis Henrichenburg aus.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

in welchen §§ des BGB ist doch gleich die Aussetzung von Pachtverträgen geregelt? Sehr erfinderisch die Stadt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Luku (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das folgende Zitat zeigt ja deutlich, wohin es führt, wenn man von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände wie den VDSF hat, der als einzigen Grund fürs Angeln den Fischverzehr gelten lässt..
> 
> 
> 
> Gut aber immerhin, dass auch solche von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände zumindest teilweise Anglerinteressen wahrnehmen, wenns um die eigene Kohle durch den Kartenverkauf geht. Ist zwar heuchlerisch, aber besser als nix:



sorry thomas aber, ich versteh jetzt den zusammenhang nicht.
der landesfischereiverband (als pächter der kanalstrecken) hat sich gegen ein angelverbot ausgesprochen.
wo ist nun das problem?
dem landesfischereiverband könnte man nun eher anlasten nicht auf die einnahmen der berechtigungsscheine verzichten zu wollen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> sorry thomas aber, ich versteh jetzt den zusammenhang nicht.
> der landesfischereiverband (als pächter der kanalstrecken) hat sich gegen ein angelverbot ausgesprochen.
> wo ist nun das problem?
> dem landesfischereiverband könnte man nun eher anlasten nicht auf die einnahmen der berechtigungsscheine verzichten zu wollen.



Ich versuche es mal.


Der VdSF ist im Moment gefangener seiner eigenen Argumentation. Und das macht die Situation sehr perfide.

Unter normalen Umständen würde man sagen:

_Aufpassen, die Fische in den betreffenden Gewässern könnten stark mit PCB belastet sein. Zumindest bei einigen Test´s kamen erhöhte PCB-Werte ans tageslicht. Der Verzehr solcher Fische kann Gesundheitsschäden hervorrufen. Wir empfehlen daher dringend auf den Verzehr von Fischen aus den besagten Gewässern generell zu verzichten. _

Damit wäre alles gesagt, jeder Angler wüsste Bescheid und könnte selbst entscheiden ob er die Fische zurücksetzt oder entnimmt. 

*Aber:*

Das kann der VdSF nicht sagen. Damit würde er indirekt dazu aufrufen, gefangene Fische grundsätzlich zurückzusetzen. Das aber widerspricht deren eigenem Grundsatz, dass der Fischfang alleine durch den Verzehr der gefangenen Fische legitimiert.


Und jetzt kommt das eigentlich perfide.

Die Gesundheitsgefährdung wird in so weit heruntergeredet, dass die Gefahr hauptsächlich auf einige Fischarten begerenzt wird. Diese sollten, falls irrtümlich gefangen, zurückgesetzt werden.
Alle anderen Arten aber werden indirekt zum Verzehr freigegeben, obwohl niemand mit Sicherheit sagen kann, wie hoch die Belastung insgesamt ist. 


Ich sehe jedenfalls in der Haltung des LFV zwar den Versuch, den Anglern die Gewässer zu erhalten. Ich kann das aber nicht loben, sondern verurteile das ganz erheblich. 
Das ist nix anderes als der Versuch ein Hintertürchen zu benutzen, was die Angler 1.) in eine erhebliche Rechtsunsicherheit führt und
2.) diese einer nicht unerheblichen Gesundheitsgefährdung aussetzen kann. 

Der LFV hat nur zwei moralisch einwandfreie Möglichkeiten.

Entweder er steht zu dem Verzehrargument seines Bundesverbandes. Dann muss er sich für ein Angelverbot aussprechen, auch wenn ihn das u.U. die Existenzgrundlage entzieht oder erheblich einschränkt.

Oder er löst sich vor seiner argumenativen Einbahnstraße und spricht sich für ein Angeln unter gleichzeitigem Verzicht auf den Verzehr der Fische aus. Sprich generelles Catch & Release. Zur Not auch gegen den eigenen Bundesverband. 


Wie man sieht, hat der LFV die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera und muss entscheiden, womit er uns anstecken will.

Das ist das Ergebnis einer jahrzehntelangen VdSF-Politik in unserem Lande. Und wenn ich nicht u.U. selbst unter den Folgen leiden würde, ich würde mir vor lauter Schadenfreude auf dei Schenkel klatschen.

So aber bleibt nur Wut, Enttäuschung und die Bestätigung für meine allertiefste Verachtung und Abneigung gegen die Politik dieses Bundeverbandes samt seiner Führung.


----------



## Luku (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich sehe diese diskrepanz nicht unbedingt.

es gibt nun mal gesetze in unserem land

wenn diese gesetze, tiere fangen/ verletzte aus spass nicht zulassen...dann muss der vdsf dies nunmal in seine statuten so aufnehmen.

klar könnte man nun  aus heutiger sicht sagen 50 jahre falsche sportfischerpolitik betrieben. und? können andere in die zukunft schauen?

tierschutz ist in unserem staat ein heisses thema. 
schnell graben oder gruben dir tierschutzextremisten das wasser ab.

ihr dreht das thema im grunde so wie es euch gerade passt.
die stadt will ein angelverbot durchsetzen. nicht der angelverband.

ihr wollt kein angelverbot, hackt nun aber auf die statuten des verbandes rum.
um was geht es euch? um die statuten.....oder ums angelverbot?
ändern die statuten nun was an der dioxin und pcb belastung?
esst ihr den fisch wenn der verband nun seine statuten ändert?

wie du schon sagst...der verband dreht sich im grunde selber das wasser ab.


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Nur das der VDSF an vielen dieser "Gesetze" tatkräftig mitgewirkt hat. Zum schaden der eigenen Mitglieder.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ist zwar ne andere Diskussion aber:

Es gibt, außer dem Fischereigesetz in Bayern, kein Gesetz welches das zurücksetzen von Fischen verbietet.

Angreifbar werden/wurden wir ausschließlich durch die Definition des VdSF

Im Wasserabgraben bauen wir Angler selbst die größten Deiche.

Kein Arsch bei den Tierrechtlern lässt sich durch das Verbot von C&R davon abbringen, dass Angler Mörder sind. Die wollen das Angeln komplett abschaffen, so oder so. 

Bei den Tierschützern, so die sich überhaupt mit dem Angeln beschäftigen, ist es das Gleiche. 

Die Öffentlichkeit interessiert nicht, was wir am Wasser treiben. Unbefangenen ist es lieber, das arme Fischchen darf wieder schwimmen, anstatt das ihm das Hirn aus dem Schädel geklopft wird.

So what ???


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> ihr wollt kein angelverbot, hackt nun aber auf die statuten des verbandes rum.
> um was geht es euch? um die statuten.....oder ums angelverbot?
> ändern die statuten nun was an der dioxin und pcb belastung?
> esst ihr den fisch wenn der verband nun seine statuten ändert?




Hast Dein posting erweitert, darum Nachtrag.

Die Statuten fordern quasi ein Angelverbot.

Die Statuten ändern nix an der Belastung, aber sie schließen das Angeln in einem solchen Fall aus.

Ich will angeln.

Haben wir am Rhein (Elbe, Main etc.) jahrzehntelang mit viel Erfolg,Spass und Freude gemacht. Keiner wäre auf die Idee gekommen, einen Fisch aus dem Rhein zu essen.

Und wenn, hat er das auf eigene Gefahr und Verantwortung gemacht.


----------



## Luku (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ivo schrieb:


> Nur das der VDSF an vielen dieser "Gesetze" tatkräftig mitgewirkt hat. Zum schaden der eigenen Mitglieder.



manchmal ist man gezwungen kompromisse einzugehn.
der vdsf sass ja nicht alleine mit der landes/ bundesregierung an einem tisch...


----------



## Luku (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hast Dein posting erweitert, darum Nachtrag.
> 
> Die Statuten fordern quasi ein Angelverbot.
> 
> ...



keiner?? naja...

ich kenn mich mit der verbandsstruktur net aus. aber gehört der rhein bzw. teile davon nicht auch zum vdsf - gebiet?
wenn dies so ist...hätte auch dort offensichtlich diese problematik bestanden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Damals war Deutschland noch getrennt und alles in den alten BL war VdSF Gebiet. Die Diskussion um das zurücksetzen kam ja erst in den 90er Jahre so richtig durch den VdSF auf. Google mal nach Herman Drosse´.
Davor gab es diese Frage nicht.

Selbstverständlich ist heute auch der Rhein betroffen.


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> manchmal ist man gezwungen kompromisse einzugehn.
> der vdsf sass ja nicht alleine mit der landes/ bundesregierung an einem tisch...



Der VDSF ist keine Kompromisse eingegangen. Der arbeitet einfach gegen die Interessen der Mitglieder. Aber was will man auch von einem Naturschutzverband erwarten.

Der VDSF ist in einer Reihe mit PETA, NABU, BUND usw zu nennen. Die sind auch gegen Angler.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ivo, Du tust BUND und NABU Unrecht. Die sind lange nicht so arg wie man glaubt. Klar gibts da schon mal Interessenkonflikte, aber eine umfassende oder generelle Abneigung gegen Angler an sich gibt es da nicht.


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralle da hast du recht. Dem VDSF können selbst die drei genannten nicht das Wasser reichen.

Ich muss mal meiner Verbandsspitze vorschlagen über eine Fusion mit diesen Nachzudenken. Dann bekommen wir wahrscheinlich weniger Schwierigkeiten. Dann ist es in 10 Jahren vielelicht doch noch erlaubt den ganzen Tag Angeln zu gehen, statt nur von 10 bis 15 Uhr wenn wir vom VDSF übernommen werden.


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ziemlich konstruiert das Ganze... 

Ich sehe da kein Problem diesen Abschnitt (meine Stammstrecke) zu sperren. Was wäre denn, wenn die Obrigkeit nichts tun würde?

"Land lässt Angler PCB grillen"

Wäre ne passende Überschrift und ein Skandal sonders gleichen. Wenn eine Belastung bekannt ist, so ist es doch nur fair eine Pacht zu lösen wenn der Ertrag (< also der Sinn der Pacht, sonst wäre es Miete) nicht so zu erfüllen ist wie es der Vertrag vorsieht. Man könnte auch eine Aussetzung diskutieren, aber das wäre eine juristische Spitzfindigkeit.

Wie man aus so einem normalen Vertragsverhältnis vermeindliche Katastrophen für nen paar vll hundert Angler dieser Strecke ableitet, ein Angelverbot suggeriert (Bundesweit?), erschließt sich mir nicht.

Was das Thema C&R angeht und die leidige Diskussion ob Schmerz ja oder nein... nein ich will die nicht anführen.
Aber wenn ich sehe wie das beim Bürger ankommt finde ich nach wie vor, das der Verzehr im Vordergrund stehen sollte. 
Wenn ich am Wasser sitze habe ICH vorher die Rute, die Rolle, die Schnur, Hakengröße und Köder gewählt. Also habe ich ein Ziel. Und wenn das Ziel nicht schmeckt, dann lass ich es doch. 

Unser Männersender mit den Angelsendungen und meist überzogenen fremdsprachigen "Vorbildern" lösen zunehmend Kopfschütteln bei Leuten aus, die rein garnichts mit Angeln zu tun haben. Da sehe ich mich des öfteren mit Nachfragen konfrontiert ob ich das richtig finde wenn das Thema aufs Angeln kommt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Lies doch einfach mal alle Beiträge und versuche zu verstehen.

Es stehen noch weitere Untersuchungen an und von deren Ergebnis hängt es ab, wie weiträumig ein Angelverbot verhängt wird. 

Es geht hier nicht um Deine oder meine Meinung, es geht schlicht und einfach darum, dass man das Angeln unter dem Aspekt der Verzehrabsicht als alleinigen Grund bei Belastungen generell verbieten kann. Überall und jederzeit.

Wann und mit welchem Ergebnis wurden denn Rheinfische zum letzten mal auf Belastungen getestet ?
Du glaubst, da findet man nix??

Na dann lass Dich mal überraschen.

Wär ich PETA und hätte soviel Kohle, dann wüsste ich jedenfalls welche Institute ich mit welchen Untersuchungen beauftragen würde.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wann und mit welchem Ergebnis wurden denn Rheinfische zum letzten mal auf Belastungen getestet ?
> Du glaubst, da findet man nix??


 
In allen Gewässern wird man fündig wenn man nur will.

Die leute die sich hier nen Kopp machen sind natürlich alles "Spinner" ja das wissen wir.Aber wir werden in Zukunft sehen wer noch wo Angeln darf um Nahrungszwecke zu erfüllen.


Dann kommt noch:
Stufe 3 der EU steht vor der Tür,Schlachtung Haltung Verkehr Lebensmittel.......kriegen eine neue Verfassung.

Wir werden sehen wer am ende der oder die "Spinner" waren.

Mal sehen wann auftaucht das Angelfutter verseucht ist,oder wo beziehen Angelfutterhersteller Angler ihre Mehle Mais Hühnerfutter....... her.

lg#h


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich habe die Beiträge gelesen.

Und deswegen bin ich ja eben der Meinung das es eine rein rechtliche Sache ist die Stelle zu sperren und vll auch den Vertrag zu lösen. Dafür gibt es nun mal Grenzwerte. 

Worauf Du hinaus willst die C&R Diskussion. Und eben dazu habe ich auch was geschrieben. 
Was hier eingedämmt werden soll ist "Spaßangeln" mit einem Wirbeltier am anderen Ende der Rute.
Das ist klar gesetzlich geregelt und ich finde das auch richtig so. 

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen: Das ich Tiere selektiere und sauber gehakte, aber zu kleine Tiere wieder Rücksetze, davon spricht keiner und sollte wie früher auch normal sein. 
Nur warum ich das 25te Rotauge gestippt und wieder zurückgeschmissen habe weil es eh keiner isst, das ist in der Tat nicht vermittelbar. 

Ob ein 50er Zander der nun Mindestmaß hat wieder ins Wasser oder in die Pfanne gehört, das ist die eigentliche Grauzone.
Der eine klopft bei 49 den Kopf passend auf 50, der andere setzt ihn zurück weil er unter 60 den Herd kalt lässt.

Ich denke hier sollte eine Verantwortung Einzug halten, die es ehemals vor der C&R Diskussion gab.

PS: Ein Angelschein ist ein erworbenes Recht. Ob man das einfach kappen kann wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hab da gestern(?) was in wdr3 gesehen:
Dioxin: Lebensmittel unter der Lupe 

passt jetzt nicht gerade wie die faust aufs auge zum thema, 
von hinten durchs knie aber sehr wohl.
mal lesen und die wirtschaftslogik begreifen:

höchstwerte werden so festgesetzt bzw. angepasst, dass kein produkt ausm handel fällt. stinkt natürlich und wird wohl eher über lang als kurz geändert werden.
dann fielen schlagartig etliche produkte aus der verzehr- bzw. aus der handelsfähigkeit.

konkret zum thema: offensichtlich sind die höchstwerte politisch definiert. werden die abgesenkt, dann könnte, überraschung überraschung, für sehr viele wenn nicht alle fische ein verzehrverbot ergehen.
und dann wärs dann, das generelle angelverbot.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jose schrieb:


> Dioxin: Lebensmittel unter der Lupe


 

Mal sehen wann auftaucht das Angelfutter verseucht ist,oder wo beziehen Angelfutterhersteller Angler ihre Mehle Mais Hühnerfutter....... her.

Von Raifeisen....und wo bekommen die es her........von 5-6 großen die es in Deutschland gibt...wo kaufen die ein...bei 1-2 ganz großen......


#h


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ jose

ja hab ich gestern auch gesehen, war das fakt vom mdr?

Da ging es um Verzehrhäufigkeiten und "Definitionen".

Die Frage ist nun: Was wollen wir? Das man ehrlich sagt wie Belastungen sind im Sinne von "Schutz der Bevölkerung", oder ein stetes Verschieben von Grenzwerten zur allgm. Beruhigung? 

Mir ist es lieber das man an Grenzwerten arbeitet um sie eher nach unten statt nach oben zu korrigieren.


----------



## Luku (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

für geangelte fische gibt es keine gesetzlichen grenzwerte!|supergri

der ewige verweis auf die vdsf statuten bringt niemanden in der sache weiter.

das man eine sperrung der gewässer vermeiden will ist einfach der finanzielle hintergrund.
mit einer sperrung hätte der verkauf von berechtigungsscheinen seine berechtigung verloren.
dies würde den verband evtl. in finanzielle schwierigkeiten bringen und evtl. auch deren berechtigung in frage stellen.

von daher seh ich hier kein statuten problem sondern einfach die gefährdung des menschen vs. finanzielle interessen des verbandes/ der verbände.


----------



## Jose (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> Mir ist es lieber das man an Grenzwerten arbeitet um sie eher nach unten statt nach oben zu korrigieren.



seh ich auch so - umso dringlicher wird die klärung des C&R-problems. kein verzehr wegen gift kein angeln bei rückwurfverbot.


----------



## Honeyball (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mutmaßungen und Gedankenspiele über den Verband sind das eine, klare Aussagen das andere.
Und auch wenn wir mit Fug und Recht immer und immer wieder gegen die VDSF-Politik des Entnahmezwangs wettern, kann man dem Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe in dieser PCB-Sache wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen.

Lest mal die heute auf deren Homepage veröffentlichte Stellungnahme zu der gestrigen Besprechung in Ruhe durch und dann lasst euch doch bitte mal die letzten beiden Listenpunkte auf der Zuge zergehen!!!!

Da kehrt ein dem VDSF angehörender Landesverband der Politik seines Bundesverbandes sowas von den Rücken zu, dass es für jeden Angler in NRW ein Genuss und eine Wohltat ist, diese Sätze zu lesen.

Es ist nur schade, dass es dazu erst zu so einem Umweltskandal kommen musste!!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mutmaßungen und Gedankenspiele über den Verband sind das eine, klare Aussagen das andere.
> Und auch wenn wir mit Fug und Recht immer und immer wieder gegen die VDSF-Politik des Entnahmezwangs wettern, kann man dem Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe in dieser PCB-Sache wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen.
> 
> Lest mal die heute auf deren Homepage veröffentlichte Stellungnahme zu der gestrigen Besprechung in Ruhe durch und dann lasst euch doch bitte mal die letzten beiden Listenpunkte auf der Zuge zergehen!!!!
> ...



*Ich entschuldige mich hiermit in aller Form wegen der verallgemeinernden Aussage über den VdSF Bund im Zusammenhang mit dem LFV.*

Der LFV hat hier Rückgrat bewiesen und mich unerwartet und positiv überrascht. Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dem Mut und dem Verantwortungsbewusstsein, mit dem der LFV hier gegen die anglerfeindliche Argumentation des VdSF Bundes vorgeht.

Das ist sicher auch verbandsintern kein einfacher Schritt und daher um so höher zu bewerten.

Ich wünsche mir und hoffe, dass der LFV auch nach Beendigung dieses Dilemmas in der jetzt ausgewiesenen angelpolitischen Richtung weiter agiert. 

Respekt und Dank.


----------



## Herbert48 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mutmaßungen und Gedankenspiele über den Verband sind das eine, klare Aussagen das andere.
> Und auch wenn wir mit Fug und Recht immer und immer wieder gegen die VDSF-Politik des Entnahmezwangs wettern, kann man dem Landesfischereiverband Westfalen-Lippe in dieser PCB-Sache wirklich keinen Vorwurf machen.
> 
> Lest mal die heute auf deren Homepage veröffentlichte Stellungnahme zu der gestrigen Besprechung in Ruhe durch und dann lasst euch doch bitte mal die letzten beiden Listenpunkte auf der Zuge zergehen!!!!
> ...


Gelesen.
Dennoch bezieht der LFV für mich keine klar erkennbare Stellung.
Es wird vom hohen Freizeitwert des Angeln gesprochen und Entscheidungsfreiheit des einzelnen Anglers ist angesagt.
Erkennbar ist auch, dass der LFV kein umfassendes Angelverbot wünscht. Er bezieht sich auf noch fehlende Analysen der Fische in der Kanalstrecke.
Rumgeeier bleibt es trotzdem, weil auch der LFV sich nicht gegen das geltende Tierschutzgesetz stellen wird und kann.

Das Tierschutzgesetz verlangt folgendes:
*§ 1 *

  Zweck dieses Gesetzes  ist es, aus der Verantwortung des Menschen für das Tier als Mitgeschöpf  dessen Leben und Wohlbefinden zu schützen. *Niemand darf einem Tier ohne  vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden zufügen.*

Von daher wird kein Verband eine Aussage machen können, die dem Tierschutzgesetz widerspricht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Herbert, das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet nicht das zurücksetzen von Fischen. Im Gegenteil, es verbietet das töten ohne vernünftigen Grund.
Sollte sich langsam mal rumgesprochen haben.

Hier gehts zur diesbezüglichen Diskussion.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=189644


----------



## ivo (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wie kommt man nur immer auf den schmalen Pfad Angeln nicht als vernünftigen Grund zu sehen?|uhoh:


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ivo schrieb:


> Wie kommt man nur immer auf den schmalen Pfad Angeln nicht als vernünftigen Grund zu sehen?|uhoh:


 

Kann ich dir sagen,fast 30 Jahre Gehirnwäsche in form von Papier für Angler.

Das waren noch Zeiten wo die WM EM in Deutschland stadtgefunden hat,und der VDSF *alles getan hat um dieses zu fördern*.

Aber dann kam tag x.....rest der Geschichte kennst Du selber.


#h


----------



## Herbert48 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Herbert, das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet nicht das zurücksetzen von Fischen. Im Gegenteil, es verbietet das töten ohne vernünftigen Grund.
> Sollte sich langsam mal rumgesprochen haben.
> 
> Hier gehts zur diesbezüglichen Diskussion.
> ...


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie Du das Tierschutzgesetz auslegst.
Das Tierschutzgesetz macht eine da ne eindeutige Aussage.
Wo steht das, dass ein Tier (Fisch) ohne gegen den § 1 des Tierschutzgesetzes zu verstoßen, gefangen und zurückgesetzt werden darf?
Rumgespochen hat sich so vieles, bei mir aber leider noch nicht.;+


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Herbert

Ich angel auf Barsch und fange Hechte,ich angel auf Carps und fange Brassen......usw usw.,und werde gezwungen diese zu töten obwohl ich diese nicht verwerten will.

Der Angler kann nicht wissen was beißt,daher:warum wird er gezwungen dieses zu töten obwohl das TSG das verbietet.

Nur einer sagt das getötet werden muss,das ist nicht die Politik.


#h


----------



## lonesome (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

sorry ralle, 

aber ich verstehe nicht was du da immer rausinterpretierst und zu deinen gunsten eine rechtfertigung für c&r suchst.

da steht: 





> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch  die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert und  soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die  Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer  gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und  Jugendlichen.


was steht da bitte zu c&r? rein garnichts. da steht das die vordergründige verwertung für die kühltruhe ergänzt wird um freizeitwert. freizeitwert kann viel sein: das deine sippe mit ans wasser kommt, du in der sonne liegst und fußball hörst, das man nen bierchen trinkt und was grillt,... das ganze ergänzt um jugendarbeit. und gerade in der jugendarbeit _sollte_ eine vorbildfunktion durch erwachsene gegeben sein, und keine sonstwie gewünschte auslegung von gesetzen in eigenregie.

ansonsten steht sowohl seitens der stadt dortmund (schutz der bürger) und seitens des verbandes da absolut nichts, was in irgendeiner art und weise das nun jahrzehnte alte fischerreirecht in irgend einer art umschreibt. 
das einzige was ich erkennen kann was da -wenn überhaupt- draus abzuleiten ist, ist die tatsache das bei verhängung eines umweltbedingten unfalls eine reglementierung nach sich zieht welche eine präzidenz hätte. man könnte es auch eine _absichtserklärung_ nennen.


----------



## Herbert48 (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Herbert
> 
> Ich angel auf Barsch und fange Hechte,ich angel auf Carps und fange Brassen......usw usw.,und werde gezwungen diese zu töten obwohl ich diese nicht verwerten will.
> 
> ...


Was du oder ich am Wasser machen ist und bleibt unsere Entscheidung.
So lange wir das alles gedeckelt halten, sehe ich kein Problem darin.
Ich habe Ralle deshalb zitiert, weil ich im Tierschutzgesetz das lesen möchte was er geschrieben hat.
Und da steht nichts was Ralle Recht geben könnte.


----------



## gründler (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Zwölfter Abschnitt
Straf- und Bußgeldvorschriften

Abs:17.

Mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu drei Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe wird bestraft, wer 
1. ein Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet oder
2. einem Wirbeltier a) aus Rohheit erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden oder
b) länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden 
zufügt.




Ich gehe jetzt vom töten aus,es gab auch noch nie eine Verurteilung gegen C&R,sondern nur wegen Tierqual weil fotos gemacht oder zu lange an Land.....gegen C&R gibt es keine rechtliche grundlage.Ausser die Empfehlungen vom bekannten Verband.

Der Carpangler aus Rinteln wurde nicht wegen C&R verurteilt,sondern wegen der fotos.
Die unzähligen Einstellungen gegen Anzeigen von C&R in De.sind alle eingestellt worden weil keine anzeichen für anhaltende....Leiden,....gegeben waren.

Siehe hier: 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/mai-2010/catch-release-in-der-anglerischen-praxis.html

Lese dir mal die ganzen Urteile im Netz durch,warum kein Gericht gegen C&RR wirklich vorgehn konnte.Weil es da einige lücken gibt die Wackeln.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Herbert und lonesome

Die Diskussion ist sicher nicht einfach. Eure Fragen sind schon dutzendmal beantwortet worden.

Was im Tierschutzgesetz steht, weiß ich. Da steht weder, dass Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, noch das dies verboten ist.
Da steht ( sinngemäß) dass man einem Wirbeltier ohne vernünftigen Grund weder Schmerz noch Leid zufügen darf.

Da es keinerlei stichhaltige Beweise für ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden von Fischen gibt, kann man juristisch einem Fisch selbiges nicht antun. Man kann auch keinen Blinden mit einem Scheinwerfer blenden. 
Ein Grundsatzurteil dazu gibt es ebenfalls nicht, womit jeder einzelne Fall erneut eine Frage des Abwägens, der jeweiligen Umstände, der Qualität des jeweiligen Anwalts und der Einstellung des jeweiligen Richters sein wird.

Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert aber auch einen vernünftigen Grund für das töten eines Tieres. Das kann nach juristischen Aspekten nur die Hege oder die Verwertung sein.
Entfällt der Wille oder die Möglichkeit zur Verwertung, entfällt der vernünftige Grund zum töten. 

Wird das grundsätzliche töten (wie in Bayern) per Fischereigesetz vorgeschrieben, verstößt das gegen das übergeordnete Tierschutzgesetz. 

Ist doch gar nicht schwer.

Ich plädiere übrigens in keinem Fall für C&R, sondern dafür dass wir Angler als mündige Bürger sehr wohl in der Lage sind eigenverantwortlich zu entscheiden, was wir mit unserem Fang machen. Aufessen oder zurücksetzen sollte jedem Angler in jedem Einzelfall selbst überlassen bleiben. Beides hat in meinen Augen eine absolute Berechtigung und beruht auf vernünftigen Gründen. In dem Fall, dass man in einem Gewässer mit belasteten Fischen angelt, bedeutet das halt zurücksetzen. 

Das überstülpen irgendwelcher Moralvorstellungen weniger auf eine ganze Gruppe lehne ich strikt ab. 


Fazit: Es gibt Urteile in die eine oder andere Richtung, immer Einzelfallabhängig, aber (außer in Bayern) kein Gesetz, welches das zurücksetzen von Fischen verbietet.

Das hat der LFV inzwischen auch erkannt und dankenswerterweise auch veröffentlicht. 

Denen ist es offenbar gelungen, was nicht allen hier im Board gelingt. Nämlich die persönliche Einstellung hinten anzustellen und einer logischen Argumentationskette zu folgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Das hat der LFV inzwischen auch erkannt und dankenswerterweise auch veröffentlicht.


Und das von einem VDSF - Reginalverband gegen die festgeschriebenen Richtlinien des VDSF-Bund, für den nur der Verzehr der Fische einen Grund zum angeln darstellt.

Das kann und muss man loben!!!

Ich hätte nicht damit gerechnet, sowas mal von einem VDSF-Verband zu lesen..

RESPEKT!!!


----------



## Luku (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> @Herbert und lonesome
> 
> Die Diskussion ist sicher nicht einfach. Eure Fragen sind schon dutzendmal beantwortet worden.
> 
> ...



guten morgen ralle..

da der beweis noch nicht erbracht wurde das fische schmerzen empfinden können ziehe ich nun mal den umkehrschluss daraus.
es gibt auch kein beweis dafür das fische keine schmerzen empfinden können.
da der gegenteilige beweis auch nicht erbracht werden kann.....müsste man also annehmen fische können schmerzen empfinden und sind auch als solche dann zu behandeln.


----------



## Honeyball (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Thomas: Hier zeigt sich jetzt, dass ein betroffener Landesverband die Weitsicht und umfassende Beurteilungskraft an den Tag legt, die man sich vom Bundesverband so sehr wünschen würde. Auch ich hab damit überhaupt nicht gerechnet.
Umso mehr positiv überrascht war ich von der Mail, die mir Herr Dr. Möhlenkamp, Geschäftsführer des Landesverbans Westfalen und Lippe e.V., geschickt hat und seiner dort anhängenden Stellungnahme, die ja auch auf der Homepage des LFV zu lesen ist (Link dazu siehe unten).

In der ganzen Diskussion hier hat mich der folgende Beitrag nachdenklich und neugierig gemacht:


angler1996 schrieb:


> Nur, wie will ein Verband reagieren, wenn seine Ziele nunmal so wie dargelegt formuliert sind.
> Gegen die eigenen Statuten verstoßen?
> Das hat nichts damit zutun, dass Naturschutz und
> Angelverband nichts miteinander zu schaffen hätten, nein.
> ...


Umso bemerkenswerter und absolut überzeugender ist die Reaktion des Verbandes zu bewerten.

Und eine gewisse Genugtuung kann ich auch nicht unterdrücken.
Im Nachhinein zeigt sich doch jetzt und wird durch diese Stellungnahme bestätigt, dass wir von der Redaktion Anglerpraxis.de von Anfang an den richtigen Riecher hatten.
Und was mussten wir uns alles für Vorwürfe anhören, als diese Vorabveröffentlichung von Ralles Magazinartikel zu der drohenden Gefahr eines Angelverbotes diesen Thread hier eröffnete.



marioschreiber schrieb:


> Wieder mal eine Überschrift mit Bildzeitungskarakter ......
> 
> Ein ernstes Thema, und echt übel für Gewässer und Fische !
> 
> ...





Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Ich halte das für journalistisch unseriös, die zugeben schlimme Umweltsünde im Dortmunder Hafen nun mit den Statements der beiden Verbände zum Zurücksetzen oder zur gesetzlich geforderten Mitnahme von gefangenen Fischen  in Verbindung zu bringen.
> ...
> Was das nun mit VDSF und DAV zu tun hat, scheint für die meisten offensichtlich schleierhaft zu sein, ich kann da auch nur den Kopf schütteln. #d





grazy04 schrieb:


> ...
> Man könnte ja den Eindruck haben das gezielt Meinung gemacht werden soll ????





ohneLizenz schrieb:


> => ich finde die ueberschrift und die ableitung einer guten und schlechten verbandsarbeit peinlich und voll daneben
> 
> => ihr wartet nur noch daß was passiert um wieder zu hetzen
> 
> => schade aber das ist nur noch ein radikales hetzblatt






Raabiat schrieb:


> Das Problem der Gewässerverunreinigung finde ich schlimm genug. Mindestens genauso schlimm finde ich, was man im ersten Posting versucht, daraus zu konstruieren. Gott sei Dank bin ich nicht der Einzige, der das so empfindet.
> 
> Der Herleitung fehlts jeglicher Basis .... #d





Lenkers schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung; es nervt nur noch.






Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> ...
> Les doch mal nach, _wie_ sich diese Gäste anderswo äußern! Das AB katapultiert sich mit jedem dieser provokativen und manipulativen Polemikthreads weiter ins Abseits.


----------------------------------------------------------------

Ich hoffe, dass es spätestens jetzt allen klar geworden ist, wie fatal die Auswirkungen der VDSF-Doktrin sind, mit dem einzigen Ziel der Entnahme und des Verzehrs angeln zu dürfen und dass es absolut richtig, wichtig und im Sinne aller Angler ist, wenn wir -auch in eventuell als zu polemisch empfundenen Stil- massiv und intensiv darauf hinweisen und Stellung beziehen.
Dass ein dem VDSF angehörender Landesverband in bewusster Abkehr von den Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes


			
				VDSF-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung unabdingbar verbunden. ... Fischfang ausschließlich zur Freude am Drill ist weder fischwaidgerecht noch nach dem Tierschutzgesetz zulässig.


öffentlich Stellung bezieht und diese Aussage macht


			
				Homepage des LFV Westfalen und Lippe schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation nicht ausschließlich durch die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert und soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen. Insbesondere die Jugendarbeit in den Vereinen genießt hohe Anerkennung und führt zu einer gesunden geistigen und körperlichen Entwicklung von Kindern und Jugendlichen.


bewerte ich, auch wenn jetzt böse Zungen behaupten werden, dies sei aus der Not geboren, als angel- und verbandspolitische Sensation.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> guten morgen ralle..
> 
> da der beweis noch nicht erbracht wurde das fische schmerzen empfinden können ziehe ich nun mal den umkehrschluss daraus.
> es gibt auch kein beweis dafür das fische keine schmerzen empfinden können.
> da der gegenteilige beweis auch nicht erbracht werden kann.....müsste man also annehmen fische können schmerzen empfinden und sind auch als solche dann zu behandeln.




Moralisch und als persönlicher Standpunkt nix gegen einzuwenden. 

Juristisch muss eine Sache eindeutig bewiesen werden. Da das bisher nicht gelungen ist, heißt es: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten. Darum geht es in der C&R Diskussion.


----------



## Zoddl (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Und eine gewisse Genugtuung kann ich auch nicht unterdrücken.
> Im Nachhinein zeigt sich doch jetzt und wird durch diese Stellungnahme bestätigt, dass wir von der Redaktion Anglerpraxis.de von Anfang an den richtigen Riecher hatten.
> Und was mussten wir uns alles für Vorwürfe anhören, als diese Vorabveröffentlichung von Ralles Magazinartikel zu der drohenden Gefahr eines Angelverbotes diesen Thread hier eröffnete.


:vik:Wie kommst du denn darauf?

Zwischen Schlussfolgerungen in Richtung schwarz oder weiss liegt immer ein interpretierbarer grauer Bereich. Sowohl die Stellungnahme des LSV, als auch die "Statuten" des VDSF sind weder "reinschwarz" noch "reinweiss".


Der LFV wehrt sich "nur" explizit gegen ein Angelverbot des Kanalabschnitts:


			
				LFV schrieb:
			
		

> Der Landesfischereiverband stimmt einem Angelverzicht für die freie Fahrt des Dortmund-Ems-Kanals nicht zu.


Nicht aber gegen das Angelverbot im Hafen, da hier von einer Sondersituation hinsichtlich der Belastung die Rede ist. Im Gegensatz zum Kanalabschnitt. 
Anders ausgedrückt, im Hafen gibt es daher auch keine Möglichkeit der C&R Angelei. 

Für die Angelei im Kanalabschnitt wird die Verwertung des Fanges in die Eigenverantwortung des Anglers gelegt. Nicht jedoch beim Aal, für den ein Fangverbot verhängt wurde.
Anders ausgedrückt, für die Kanalangelei besteht weiterhin ein Verwertungshintergrund, jedoch mit der Empfehlung zum Catch & Decide.  

Nun weiss ich nicht, ob ich ebenfalls aus den Inhalten der VDSF - Seite zitieren darf... es muss auch so gehen.
http://www.vdsf.de/fischerei/angelfischen.html



			
				LFV schrieb:
			
		

> Die Angelfischerei bezieht ihre Legitimation *nicht ausschließlich* durch  die Verwertung von Fischen, sondern besitzt einen hohen Freizeitwert und  soziale Bedeutung durch die Arbeit in den Vereinen.


Kann man in diesem Wortlaut etwas ausführlicher auf der gleichen Seite der VDSF - Homepage finden, aus welcher Honeyballs Zitat stammt. (unter "zu IV.")

Eine klare Aussage zum Angeln OHNE Verwertungshintergrund hat der LFV also nicht geäussert.


Und dann noch was:
Das der VDSF den "Fang von Fischen unabdingbar mit deren Verwertung" verknüpft, heisst doch auch nur, dass reines C&R für ihn nicht zulässig ist.
Stattdessen werde ich in ihren Statuten dazu verpflichtet, den gefangenen Fisch einer "sinnvollen Verwertung" zuzuführen. Gleichzeitig verpflichtet mich der VDSF zur Erhaltung und nachhaltigen Sicherung der Artenvielfalt.
Na wat willer denn nu?;+
Wenn ich Fische ausserhalb der Pfannengrösse zurücksetze, sichere ich auf lange Sicht betreffende Fischart. Der hat schliesslich nochmal die Möglichkeit zu laichen.
Wenn ich generell unfähig bin, Fische in Nicht-Tellergrösse sinnvoll zu verwerten... na dann bin ich das eben. Ist ja nicht jeder ein gelernter Koch! Bin ich mir also unsicher, ob ich gegen die VDSF - Statuten verstosse, weil ich den Fisch nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann... kümmer ich mich also um dessen Arterhalt und Artenvielfalt. Nur sag ich eben Hegemassnahme und nicht C&R dazu.

Was wäre wenn auf der VDSF - Seite, statt von Honeyballs o.g. Zitat:


			
				Träumerei schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Fang von Fischen ist deren Verwertung *nicht zwangsläufig* verbunden.



Bevor dieser Satz innerhalb eines Regelwerkes, egal ob von VDSF oder DAV, auf einer Homepage veröffentlicht werden könnte, müsste hier:


			
				nun doch VDSF zitiert schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei dürfen ihnen nach § 1 Tierschutzgesetz *ohne vernünftigen Grund*  keine vermeidbaren *Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schäden* zugefügt werden.
> Das *Töten zum Zweck der Verwertung ist ein vernünftiger Grund* im Sinne dieser Bestimmung.


ein neuer "vernünftiger" Grund gefunden werden, solange die Leidensfähigkeit von Fischen nicht eindeutig bewiesen ist. 
Solange gilt für den "erwischten" C&R - Angler Ralles Aussage ("Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten"). 
Solange darf ich aber auch Erholung, Spass oder "Langeweile" nicht als Gründe für die Angelei aufzählen, da ich sonst dem Fisch die Leidensfähigkeit unbewiesen abspreche. Der Angeklagte ist in dem Fall halt der Fisch.

Man kann sich aber dafür einsetzen, dass C&R tatsächlich mal erlaubt wird. Dagegen ist nichts einzuwenden!
Ob es aber eine gute Idee ist, sich das direkt auf die Fahnen zu  schreiben und "lauthals" damit durch die Welt posaunt, bezweifle ich  jedoch ganz stark! Das Resultat dessen ist ja bekannt.


Abschliessend vllt. noch ein letzter Punkt dieser VDSF - Seite (zu lesen unter "zu I."):
Laut diesem Abschnitt müsste sich also die Stadt Dortmund, welche ja das Angelverbot ausgesprochen hat, um Ersatz für das Fischereirecht am Dortmunder Hafen und dem Kanal kümmern?
Vorrausgesetzt das in den weiteren Untersuchungen der PCB - Belastung der Fische aus diesem Gewässer auch Fischarten konsequent unter dem Grenzwert liegen. 
Oder hab ichs verkehrt verstanden?



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Und dann noch was:
> Das der VDSF den "Fang von Fischen unabdingbar mit deren Verwertung" verknüpft, heisst doch auch nur, dass reines C&R für ihn nicht zulässig ist.
> Richtig
> Stattdessen werde ich in ihren Statuten dazu verpflichtet, den gefangenen Fisch einer "sinnvollen Verwertung" zuzuführen.
> ...



Nicht C&R, sondern eigene und freie Entscheidung  jedes einzelnen Anglers, was er mit seinem Fisch macht. Fische für die  Küche zu fangen ist legitim un in keinster Weise verwerflich. Nur darf  es eben nicht als alleiniger Grund gelten.


----------



## Zoddl (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Gut, Hegemassnahme war vielleicht etwas grossspurig von mir. Dabei gehe ich halt konsequent davon aus, das ich mich am Vereinsgewässer als Vereinsmitglied und damit als Mitpächter oder Mitpflichtiger betrachte. Als Gastangler sieht die Sache natürlich anders aus.
Bleibt aber immer noch die Pflicht zur "sinnvollen Verwertung". Wenn ich partout keine sinnvoll verwertbaren Fische fange, fange ich eben keine. Solange ich trotzdem mit dem Verwertungshintergrund am Gewässer stehe, ist das ja legitim. 
Abknüppeln, saubermachen und einfrieren ist so gesehen erstmal keine sinnvolle Verwertung. Ich könnte den Fisch ja später immer noch "nicht sinnvoll" verbuddeln (das hatten wir ja schonmal). Weisst wie ich meine? 
Andererseits im Falle von C&R:
Was passiert mit verangelten Fischen, wenn ich von deren Verwertung befreit bin? Allein an die Vernunft der Angler appelieren kann man sicher nicht.


Das im "... Zweifel für den Fisch ..." war mehr oder weniger bildlich gemeint. Ich wollte damit auch nicht wie die PETra argumentieren, sondern brauchts ein Argument gegen deren Argument. Den "vernünftigen Grund" halt.

Du hast selber geschrieben:


> Da es keinerlei stichhaltige Beweise für ein Schmerz- oder Leidempfinden  von Fischen gibt, kann man juristisch einem Fisch selbiges nicht antun.  Man kann auch keinen Blinden mit einem Scheinwerfer blenden.
> Ein Grundsatzurteil dazu gibt es ebenfalls nicht, womit jeder einzelne  Fall erneut eine Frage des Abwägens, der jeweiligen Umstände, der  Qualität des jeweiligen Anwalts und der Einstellung des jeweiligen  Richters sein wird


Von daher wurden die bisherigen C&R Verfahren eingestellt. 
Verurteilt wurde aber, wie Gründler sagt, der "fotografierende" Angler. Und dies höchstwahrscheinlich, weil er das gemacht hat, was er gar nicht machen kann... nämlich dem Fisch anhaltendes Leid/Schmerz zugefügt. 

Also gibt es auch Urteile, die Berücksichtigen, dass der Fisch leidensfähig sein könnte. Damit ist nicht die PETra das Problem, sondern der Urteilsspruch in Kombination mit dem fehlenden kleinen Zusatz "*bewiessenermassen leidensfähig* keine Leiden zufügen" im Gesetzestext.

Gäbe es diesen Zusatz, wäre C&R ungefragt möglich und wir hätten einige Probleme weniger. Gäbe es diesen Urteilsspruch nicht, liesse sich  auch offenkundig der "Verwertungszwang" abschwächen. Dem ist aber leider nicht so.
Dafür bräuchte es jetzt einen abgesegneten "vernünftigen Grund". Und der einzig abgesegnete Grund ist bisher der Verwertungshintergrund.


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht C&R, sondern eigene und freie Entscheidung  jedes einzelnen Anglers, was er mit seinem Fisch macht. Fische für die  Küche zu fangen ist legitim un in keinster Weise verwerflich. Nur darf  es eben nicht als alleiniger Grund gelten.




hä?

sorry, das ist wirklich schönrederei. Ich könnte demnach nen stück Fleisch in Deinen Garten legen, Angelhaken rein, und da wir keine Reizstrommessung und kein EEG von deinem Hund/Katze haben ist das auch legitim? 

Das selbe gilt auch für den Schwan der versehentlich nen Köder genommen hat und am Haken hängt.

Das sind alles Wirbeltiere bei denen es Aufschreie gäbe. Nur der Fisch ist stumm.
Ich habe selbst jahrzehnte Zierfische. Auch in Behandlung. Und die ein oder andere bakterielle Infektion zB am Koi- Maul habe ich behandeln müssen. Ich brauche kein EEG um da aus Erfahrung sagen zu können das durchaus Schmerzempfinden da ist. Dennoch gehe ich auch angeln. Und hier habe ich doch die Wahl der Waffen: Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Haken und Beköderung. Und so bestimme ich doch in einem weiten, nicht 100%igen Feld meinen Zielfisch, der schmackhaft in meiner Pfanne zum liegen kommen soll.

Warum ich 25 Rotaugen stippe und sie wieder zurückwerfe ohne was mitzunehmen erschließt sich mir nicht. Was mit einem solchen Tier wieder im Wasser dann schlussendlich passiert kann auch keiner sagen. 

Es gibt also deutlich mehr Argumente pro Verband und contra C&R als man versucht einzubläuen.
Ich finde eher das der Verband da sehr salomonisch zum Thema Dortmunder Hafen vorgegangen ist und nicht gleich alle Keulen ausgepackt hat. Wozu auch? Seit wann juckt es die deutsche Eiche wenn sich ne Sau dran reibt?  

Schlussendlich gibt es beidseitige Absichtserklärungen mit Untersuchungsvorschlägen. Was da revolutionär dran sein soll sehe ich nicht. Das ein Verband versucht seine Interessen zu wahren, seine Mitglieder zu vertreten und da eine Stimme gegen ein "Basta" zu erheben... OK. Aber was hat sowohl ein Verband noch eine Peta in den letzten 30 Jahren in Gesetzesumschreibungen bewirkt? Eigentlich nichts. 

Das man den PACHT-Vertrag löst wäre nur konsequent. Denn ein wesentlicher Teil der Pacht, nämlich der Ertrag, fällt zumindest im Hafen aus. Damit ist ein Wegbruch der Geschäftsgrundlage gegeben. Haftbar wäre hier der der Verursacher, was aber dem ansässigen Verein nicht weiter bringt, wäre sein Gewässer doch weg.


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> Warum ich 25 Rotaugen stippe und sie wieder zurückwerfe ohne was mitzunehmen erschließt sich mir nicht. Was mit einem solchen Tier wieder im Wasser dann schlussendlich passiert kann auch keiner sagen.


 

Hi

Weils Spaß macht,so wie Reiten Showzucht.....usw.

Zum was passiert mit fischen die wieder schwimmen,ich habe mehrere Kois in meinen Privatteichen,die haben die letzten 10 Jahre öfter gebissen,und leben heute noch bester Gesundheit ohne Pilze und co.trotz das sie mir schon etliche Drills schenkten.

Das gleiche gilt für Rotaugen.......,bei Veranstaltungen wo umgesetzt wird kommt es kaum zu ausfällen ca.95-98% überleben dieses umsetzen.
Gehe ich Stippen setz ich die fische in meine Teiche um,und da stirbt auch kaum einer.

Ach und ich habe 25 Aq's mit Wirbellosen,vorher waren es fische.

Na und wie der Besatz behandelt wird,also für Angler fische kommen lassen,lass ich jetzt mal aussen vor,man könnte ihn ja eigentlich gleich an die Vereinsmitglieder verteilen dann brauch kein fisch leiden......

#h


----------



## Zoddl (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> sorry, das ist wirklich schönrederei. Ich könnte demnach nen stück Fleisch in Deinen Garten legen, Angelhaken rein, und da wir keine Reizstrommessung und kein EEG von deinem Hund/Katze haben ist das auch legitim?
> Das kannst du nicht! Steht auch nirgends und wurde so auch nicht gesagt. Ausser von ... PETA *huch*
> ...



Für das Angelverbot im Dortmunder Hafen, hat sich die Stadt ausgesprochen, oder nicht??? Nur der Entnahmezwang vom VDSF führt zur Annahme, dass dieser für ein Angelverbot verantwortlich ist.
Oder hab ich wieder wat verkehrt verstanden.


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

wenigstens ehrlich, aber ich denke nicht vermittelbar. jedenfalls nicht der breiten masse.

und schon garkeinem koibesitzer.


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ zoddl

ich habe mit peta rein garnichts am hut, ausser das ich der meinung bin sie wären im kinderschutz besser aufgehoben.

ich sehe es als meine beobachtungen. 

Ich halte es -wie früher vor der c&r diskussion- für normal untermaß zurück zu setzen. das ist nicht das thema. solange das sauber gehakt ist, das tier nicht verletzt, why not?

nur kannst du "spaß" nicht öffentlich der breiten masse verkaufen


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> sorry, das ist wirklich schönrederei. Ich könnte demnach nen stück Fleisch in Deinen Garten legen, Angelhaken rein, und da wir keine Reizstrommessung und kein EEG von deinem Hund/Katze haben ist das auch legitim?
> 
> ...



Seit der Zeit, da Twix noch anständig Raider hieß, hat sich so manchens getan und verändert. Bitte versteh, wenn ich Dir nicht die letzten 30 Jahre erkläre. Aber die Boardsuche und Google sind da hilfreich. Und lesen, lesen, lesen..


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich besitze sogar nen 48.000ltr.Gartenteich mit Kois,du willst lieber nicht wissen wie ich die Köfis daraus kriege für Aal Zander.....und wie oft nen Koi meint oh schon wieder Maden.

Kannst ja mal selber testen ob die danach sterben,oder sich auf neue Maden freuen wenn es mal wieder Köfis brauch.

#h


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> nur kannst du "spaß" nicht öffentlich der breiten masse verkaufen


 

Kann man nicht,ich sehe oft Pferde im Tv die geschlagen werden damit sie schneller laufen springen....aus Spaß und Geld.

Noch nen paar Tierbeispiele gefällig,das wird dann ne lange Disku.

#h


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

öffentl. druck kann viel bewirken, nimm mal den skandal um schockemühle oder das verbot von stierkämpfen in spanien.

daher meine ich, dass man sauber argumentieren sollte. und von daher sehe ich den verband in einer weisen argumentation bei der sie den ball flach halten und begründen mit verzehr. wie man sich dagegen stellen kann verstehe ich nicht. die zeit für totschlagargumente sollte vorbei sein.


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich hatte das schon neulich erwähnt.

Tierrechtler sagen Angeln/Jagen ist nicht mehr Zeitgemäß weil es überall Nahrung zu kaufen gibt,und es niemand mehr nötig hat 2011 wegen Nahrung zu Angeln oder zu Jagen und unnötig Leid....herbeizurufen.
Das sind 6 Augen gespräche wo man mir im Revier erzählen wollte das Angeln und Jagd aus obrigen gründen nicht mehr angemessen sind.

Welches Agu nehmen wir nun gegen diese leute???

Zu Paul das ist aber schon lange her,es geht nicht um Totschlagagus.sondern um das was Ralle immer sagt,die Öffentlichkeit sieht das nicht so,wie es hier von "Anglern" geschildert wird.


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Welches Agu nehmen wir nun gegen diese leute???


Hi Dirk 
Du weißt doch,spätestens wenn denen die Wildsauen durch den Vorgarten
pflügen und die Kids nur noch den Schulbus erreichen,indem sie ihre Pausenbrote als Wegezoll entrichten, dann brauchst du keine Argumente mehr!

Taxidermist


----------



## lonesome (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Urbanität! 

Das sind doch meist die Leute, die entweder im Bioladen kaufen oder denken das braune Kühe Kakao geben, und lila Kühe Milka Kakao...

Was ich damit sagen will: Viele wissen doch nicht woher der Rehrücken zu weihnachten kommt. Geschweige denn das es noch -rein vom Geschmacksnerv- heute nicht unbedingt gewollt ist. Wer kennt denn noch den Geschmack von gutem Wild?

Das selbe denke ich, kann man auch zum Fisch sagen: Wenn du den Fisch im Kanal holst und nicht aus der Tiefkühltruhe und Fischfarm und hier nicht den Geschmack vom Mainstream (Fischstäbchen) folgen willst und lieber heimisch essen magst sehe ich das als legitim an. Wer weiß denn heute noch wie eine Schleie schmeckt? Oder ein gegrilltes Rotauge?

Lachs, Forelle, Aal, Kabeljau, Victoriabarsch (ganz heftig!), ... sind alles Fische, die tausende KM weit weg für uns gefangen wurden. 

Also da fallen mir genug Gründe bei den Körnerpickern ein warum ich meinen Fisch

a) selbst angel
b) weiß woher er kommt
c) weiß das es kein Gummibärchen war
d) Bodenkontakt zur Natur habe
e) und nicht jedes mal erfolgreich war
f) und somit mehr zu schätzen weiß was ich auf dem Teller habe für diesen Tag


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hi Dirk
> Du weißt doch,spätestens wenn denen die Wildsauen durch den Vorgarten
> pflügen und die Kids nur noch den Schulbus erreichen,indem sie ihre Pausenbrote als Wegezoll entrichten, dann brauchst du keine Argumente mehr!
> 
> Taxidermist


 
Hi Jürgen

Ist doch schon so,guck nach Berlin.......

Wildschweine = 333% Vermehrungsrate Biogas/Strom Monokulturen machen's möglich.

Fuchs Dachs Waschbär = Trotz intensiver bejagung starke Überpopulationen in gewissen gebieten.

Und die lieben Menschen gehen die noch Abends füttern,und sagen das tut gut#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q rufen aber morgens um 6 uhr bei mir an Hilfeeee mein Garten Hilfe kommen sie schnell,wer bezahlt mir das.

Ich könnte noch weiter machen aber was bringt das,ist wie mit Rabenartigen anfang 90er,absoluter Schutz,jetzt kommen Nabu und co.und sagen schießt mehr Rabenartige weil Singvögel Niederwild bedroht ist.

Grüne beschweren sich über gebrochene Gärten,und fordern schießt mehr Sauen,und hinten rum die armen Tiere wie könnt ihr nur.

Hatte ich Ralle neulich am tele erzählt,da fordert jemand von der front,alle Wälder Felder Deutschlandweit einzäunen,so gibt es kein Wildschaden mehr. Ja ne is klar Onkel Doktor! 

Hoffnungslos!

Wild gibs bei mir so oft wie nur geht,Samstag Sonntags fast immer,selten gekauftes,oder eigenes Getier vom Hof  Nennt man in der Stadt Bio ^^ Sorry mußte sein.

#h


----------



## gründler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> Urbanität!
> 
> Das sind doch meist die Leute, die entweder im Bioladen kaufen oder denken das braune Kühe Kakao geben, und lila Kühe Milka Kakao...
> 
> ...


 
Ja alles richtig,juckt die aber nicht die Bohne,Belehrungsresistent auf allen Hirnbereichen.

Mir hat man Mord angedroht wenn ich abends mal ausn Wald komme sollte ich aufpassen das es mal nicht knallt wie bei armen Schweinen....

Aber habe echt kein Bock mehr das hier immer wieder durch zu kauen.

Jeder wie er mag,und die Zukunft wird zeigen wer gewinnt.

lg#h


----------



## Taxidermist (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Lachs, Forelle, Aal, Kabeljau, Victoriabarsch (ganz heftig!), ... sind alles Fische, die tausende KM weit weg für uns gefangen wurden.


Ganz wichtig,du hast den allseits beliebten Pangasius vergessen!
Den fressen Körner/Gemüsenager am liebsten,weil fad und geschmacklos.
Wird in Asiatischen Abwasserkanälen gehalten und dort mit Abfällen gefüttert (Schlachtabfälle!).
Jedenfalls ist er zur Zeit der absolute Modefisch bei "ernährungsbewusten"
Menschen!



> Wild gibs bei mir so oft wie nur geht,Samstag Sonntags fast immer,selten gekauftes


Dito!

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hier, damit man mal sieht, wie ernst das inzwischen ist:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/politik/In-NRW-droht-Angel-Verbot-id4211746.html


----------



## Siever (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mit feuchten Augen habe ich heute auf die Titelseite der WAZ geblickt!
Auf der Internetseite des Links von Thomas ist ebenfalls einiges zu dem Theama.
Was mich neben der Thematik an sich ebenfalls ankotzt, ist das Bild, dass auf der Titelseite zu sehen war und im Artikel auch noch genauer beschrieben wird:

"Das gemütliche Plätzchen am Ufer, der Mann mit der Angelrute, die Flasche Bier am Fuß – bald alles im Eimer? "

Ein oberkörperfreier Angler, schön mit Pulle Bier am Ufer. Wie oft musste ich mich schon für mein Hobby rechtfertigen und wie oft predige ich, dass dieses Bild nicht auf alle, sondern nur ganz wenige Angler zutrifft! Die WAZ vermittelt den Durchschnittsleser bzw. Nichtangler genau das Gegenteil! Aber mit Vorurteilen werden wir wahrscheinlich unser ganzes Leben zu kämpfen haben... .

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieses Horrorszenario nicht eintrifft und andere Gewässer(abschnitte) in NRW nicht (so stark) von dem Dreck der letzten Jahrzehnte betroffen sind!


----------



## carp12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Leute! Haben wir nicht schon genug unsinnige Gesetze,die uns das Leben beim Ausüben unseres geliebten Hobbies schwer machen? Nachtangelverbot in BW ( das kleine gallische Dorf ), entnahmepflicht gefangener Fische usw.! Schaut euch mal bei unseren Nachbarn um,da gehört Catch and Release zum guten Ton. Ich finde,es ist jedem selbst überlassen,was eine sinnvolle Verwertung bedeuted. Es kann auch sinnvoll sein,Fische zurückzusetzen um der Arterhaltung einen Beitrag zu leisten. Wir Angler haben einfach zu wenig Lobby,daran sollten wir etwas ändern! Gruß und Petri an alle!!!!


----------



## Luku (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

tja, machen wir alle nen jagdschein und gehn in die wälder. :vik:

aus erfahrung empfinde ich die schilderungen dieser webseite (derwesten) nicht unbedingt als 100% seriös. manchmal ähnelt die berichterstattung doch ein wenig der bild- zeitung.

aber so bekommt man die angler auch weg vom gewässer...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Lest nochmal die Anfangspostings hier, wo viele meinten, so schlimm würde es schon nicht kommen.............


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Luku, bezieht sich diese Aussage auf uns oder auf derwesten.de ?

Hinter letzterer Seite steckt die WAZ-Mediengruppe, die neben der Ruhr-Nachrichten die größte Zeitung im Ruhrgebiet ist.

Dass die Berichterstattung in dem von Thomas zitierten Link stark populistisch das in der Bevölkerung übliche Klischée des Anglers vermittelt, ist bedauerlich aber nicht zu ändern.
Viel wichtiger ist genau die Tatsache, dass unser NRW-Umweltminister von den Grünen offensichtlich nicht davor zurückschreckt, hier ernsthaft Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen.

Es ist ganz genau das Horrorszenario eingetreten, was Ralle 24 im ersten Posting dieses Threads aufgezeichnet hat.
Genau das, was uns als reißerische Hetzkampagne gegen die Verbände vorgeworfen wurde, ist heute bereits Realität.
Wir Angler in NRW müssen uns wohl oder übel damit auseinandersetzen, dass das Angeln an einer Vielzahl von Gewässern, die wir lieb gewonnen haben, extrem gefährdet ist, weil zum einen natürlich ein in dieser Hinsicht extrem kurzsichtiger Landesminister da weit über das Sinnvolle hinaus ein Exempel statuieren will.
Dass es aber überhaupt erst mal so weit gekommen ist, liegt einzig und allein an einer seit Jahren verfolgten Schwachsinnspolitik derer, die eigentlich als Vertreter unserer Interessen die Aufgabe haben, sich* für* das Angeln und *für* die freie Entscheidung des Anglers über die Verwertung seines Fanges einzusetzen. Statt dessen propagiert der VDSF genauso wie einige der ihm angeschlossenen Landesverbände, dass der Naturschutz deren oberstes Ziel ist und dass lediglich die Entnahme zum eigenen Verzehr das Angeln als solches rechtfertigt.

Ja, verdammt, wie soll denn ein längst nicht so tief wie wir in der Materie steckender Politiker in so einer kritischen Angelegenheit entscheiden, wenn ihm von den Verbandsfunktionären gesagt wird, die Angler angelten nur, weil sie Fische für den eigenen Verzehr fangen wollen. Dann muss er doch denken, dass er den Anglern sogar noch was Gutes tut, weil er sie vor dem Verzehr konterminierter Fische schützt. #q#q#q

Der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe ist zum Glück noch wach geworden, was die Frage des Angelzwecks betrifft.
Aber ob das jetzt rechtzeitig genug war oder ob ohnehin schon alles zu spät ist, hängt nach wie vor am seidenen Faden


----------



## Luku (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@honeyball

auf *derwesten

*egal welcher mediengruppe diese website angehört. manchesmal haben sie in der vergangenheit populistisch berichtet...*tatsachen verdreht wiedergegeben.*
nein, ich bring jetzt keine beispiele...lasst es so stehn. meine meinung, meine pers. erfahrung!


----------



## carp12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Honeyball! Genau das ist das Problem. Die Verbände (VdSf,Dav) sollten unsere Interessen vertreten. Wird aber nicht praktiziert,warum auch immer. Es wird auch zu wenig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von Seiten der Verbände getan. Dies wäre aber wichtig,um uns Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu stärken. Zum Punkt Naturschutz: Naturschutz darf nicht an der Wasseroberfläche enden! Wird aber von diversen Naturschutzorganisationen so praktiziert, siehe Kormoranproblem! Aber solange es keine Gesetze von Angler für Angler gibt,wird sich da auch nichts ändern. Tschuldigung für meine Änderung, aber bei unseren Verbänden ist es wie bei der FIFA,da sind die Gesetze genauso veraltet wie die Funktionäre!


----------



## Luku (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

carp 12
nicht nur der verbände.

schau dir doch mal an was in den angelvereinen los ist.

da hat ein verein 200 mitglieder und nur ne handvoll engagiert sich/ kommt zur hauptversammlung.
von den nicht organisierten anglern rede ich mal nicht.

die masse holt sich ihre karte ab und dann wars das.
anschliessend wird gemosert wenn man am kanal net mehr angeln darf.
druck kann man beim verband nur ausüben wenn eine masse dahinter steht.


----------



## carp12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Luku

Da gebe ich dir auch Recht! Ich bin auch so ein unorganisierter. Aber auf Grund meiner Arbeitstätigkeit ist das auch etwas kompliziert,mich zu organisieren.Aber ich denke,die Vereine wollen manchmal gar keine neue Mitglieder.Ich kenne da in Baden Würtemberg Vereine,die Wartelisten von bis zu zehn Jahren haben.Wie denkst du bitte darüber? Vereine leben doch mit und von ihren Mitglieder.Die Gemeischaft macht uns doch stark oder?


----------



## Luku (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



carp12 schrieb:


> @Luku
> 
> Da gebe ich dir auch Recht! Ich bin auch so ein unorganisierter. Aber auf Grund meiner Arbeitstätigkeit ist das auch etwas kompliziert,mich zu organisieren.Aber ich denke,die Vereine wollen manchmal gar keine neue Mitglieder.Ich kenne da in Baden Würtemberg Vereine,die Wartelisten von bis zu zehn Jahren haben.Wie denkst du bitte darüber? Vereine leben doch mit und von ihren Mitglieder.Die Gemeischaft macht uns doch stark oder?



kann ich nichts bzw. wenig zu sagen. ich kenne keine wartelisten.  oft wird der zustrom durch aufnahmegebühren gebremst.
ich denke aber, ab einer gewissen vereinsgröße wird es ein organisatorisches/ verwaltungs- problem welches man nicht ehrenamtlich bewältigen kann. 

hinzu kommt, daß es auflagen seitens der stadt etc. für vereinsgewässer bezüglich der angelberechtigten etc. gibt.

aber wie gesagt, nicht immer auf den verband meckern (auch wenn es oft berechtigt erscheint) sondern mal selber was im u. für den verein tun.
dieser ist dann auch evtl. motivierter sich auf verbandsebene einzubringen.


----------



## carp12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Luku

Vielen Dank für deine konstruktive Meinung! Werde mir das zu Herzen nehmen und mich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Verein machen. Ich denke mal,das es schon wichtig für uns alle ist,sich zu organisieren.
Bei mir ist es halt so,wenn Verein dann ohne Wenn-und Aber! Mit Arbeitsdienst und Mitgliederversammlungen.Und da muss halt alles passen,auch in Punkto Arbeittätigkeit!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

so traurig es ist, aber offensichtlich bedarf es genau so eine Situation, um ein Umdenken in den Verbänden herbeizuführen, was beim zuständigen Verband wohl der all zu sein scheint, in dem er als Begründung zum Angeln eben nicht nur reinen Fischfleischerwerb als Grund zum Angeln angibt


----------



## carp12 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Luku

Das sollte kein Meckern sein,eher ne konstruktive Kritik! Mir geht es da ähnlich wie dir! Man sollte immer versuchen selbst was zu tun,anstatt nur meckern.Aber solche Gesetze wie Nachtangelverbot,C+R-Verbot usw.macht es einem schwer,keine Kritik zu üben!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ob organisiert oder nicht, die Verbandarbeit betrifft alle Angler. somit haben auch alle das Recht Kritik zu üben.
Und würden die Verbände eben nicht so für restriktive Maßnahmen gegen Angler stimmen, gäbe es sicher auch mehr Zulauf in den Vereinen.
Die Propagierung des Bundes-VDSF der reinen Verwertungsabsicht als Legitimation zum Angeln hat zu der jetzigen Situation geführt.
Es waren eben leider nicht Tierschutzverbände sondern Angler, die ein C+R Verbot gefordert haben, ! Vor diesem Hintergrund bleibt einem Politiker doch gar nichts anderes übrig, als in so einem Fall ein Angelverbot auszusprechen. Da können wir auf Politiker, Die Parteien oder Tierschützer schimpfen wie wir wollen, solange wie jemand ins eigene Nest sch.... ändert sich da nichts


----------



## thorstenp (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Jetzt wird es für den VDSF höchste Eisenbahn um Farbe zu bekennen. Entweder will er ein Anglerverband sein, und setzt sich für das Angeln ein, oder er ist ein reiner Naturschutzverband, der seine Mitglieder und damit seine Daseinsberechtigung verliert. 

Ich weiß, was ich auf der nächsten Verwaltungssitzung vorschlagen werde.... 

Persönlich gehe ich zwar auch nur mit Verwertungsabsicht als C&D´ler ans Wasser, und das wird sich auch nicht ändern, aber ein Verband muss da aus meiner Sicht den Rahmen für die Anglerschaft weiter offen halten.


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



thorstenp schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es für den VDSF höchste Eisenbahn um Farbe zu bekennen. Entweder will er ein Anglerverband sein, und setzt sich für das Angeln ein, oder er ist ein reiner Naturschutzverband, der seine Mitglieder und damit seine Daseinsberechtigung verliert.


 

Glaubst du daran das der Weihnachtsmann am 24.ten kommt.....

Der zieht sein ding durch so wie es die Schützer...wollen die diesen Verband ja regieren.

Das VDSF verschwindet erst wenn Krieg kommt oder die Menschheit ausgelöscht wurde.

Umsonst sind die Fusionsverhandlungen nicht ""gescheitert"".

Niemals ändert der sein Standtpunkt,aber er wird mehr und mehr an Glauben verlieren und sich so evtl.selbst zerstören.

Ps:Nen neuer Verband der mit dem DAV gut kann ("Bruder") der würde gut tun ^^ 
lg


----------



## thorstenp (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Gründler, 

ist zwar hier leicht off topic. Was meinst du, wenn in NRW wirklich ein großflächiges Verbot kommt, dann werden die Angler sicher keine Beiträge mehr an den Landesverband zahlen, und der somit den Bundesverband nicht mehr finanzieren.

Soviel logisches Denken traue ich der Führungsebene des VDSF gerade noch zu. 

Und wie gesagt, man kann ja auch mit den Füßen abstimmen, und die Mitglieder der Vereine aufrütteln, um den Verband zu wechseln. Da gibt es auch verschiedentlich Ansätze dazu, die sich jetzt wesentlich beschleunigen könnten.

PS: Ich hab gelernt, dass am 24 das Christkind kommt.


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich hatte ja hier jemand dran erinnert ^^ man könnte NRW Vereine jetzt dazu bewegen das sie wechseln zum DAV.

Mein Posting wahr auch leicht überzogen,aber die haben 30 Jahre Negativ gehandelt und es wurde etliche male drauf hingewiesen,und geändert hat sich nie was,eher zum Nachteil/Gegenteil.

Ich habe die ******* in ne 80/90er miterlebt,und höre noch heute wir werden für euch kämpfen alles bleibt beim alten........


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

kann eigentlich auch ein ganzer Landesverband zum DAV wechseln ?


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich würde den Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe da nicht so kritisch bewerten.
Die haben von jeher nicht alles nachgetutet, was der VDSF vorgeblasen hat.
Vor allem aber ist es nicht im Interesse von uns Anglern in NRW, wenn wir nicht genau jetzt und genau diesem Verband gegenüber zeigen, dass wir alle an einem Strang ziehen. Wir haben einen gemeinsamen "Feind", nämlich den NRW-Umweltminister, der ja an vorderster Front für ein Angelverbot kämpft, u.a. natürlich auch, weil er sich bei seinen Lobbyisten damit absolut lieb Kind machen kann.
Der LFV steht zwar irgendwie auch zwangsläufig (Drohender Wegfall der Einnahmen für die Kanal- und Lippekarte) auf unserer Seite, aber der Grund ist da egal. Wichtig ist, dass er dort steht und wir alle jetzt ganz genau aufpassen müssen, was wir tun und wie wir es anfassen, etwas zu tun, damit sich nicht einseitige Ministeriumsinteressen durchsetzen gegenüber den ca. 200.000 ANglern in NRW.


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich meinte damit unseren Bundes VDSF,nix gegen Landesverbände/Vereine die positives bewirken.

#h


----------



## Honeyball (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> kann eigentlich auch ein ganzer Landesverband zum DAV wechseln ?



Grundsätzlich ja, aber das müssen die Mitgliedsvereine bestimmen.
Er darf auch beiden Bundesverbänden angehören.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honey,
ich sehe da vor Allem auch die Signalwirkung auf andere Bundesländer!
Genauer betrachtet sind nicht nur die Angler in NRW betroffen sondern fast alle in der BRD.
Mosel und Saar sind auch belastet.
Die Gefahr besteht, dass das Schule macht. Den zuständigen Landesverband hab ich bereits lobend erwähnt und ich wünsche ihm ein starkes Rückrad.


----------



## thorstenp (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Honeyball, 

ich meinte ebenfalls wie Gründler den Bundesverband. 
Der muss sich ganz schnell bewegen, oder eben verschwinden. Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich hier aus dem Ländle sehe, um euch zumindest indirekt zu "helfen", ist es  die Vereine zu sensibilisieren, und damit Druck auf den VDSF auszuüben, oder ihm den Rücken zu kehren. 

Wenn du weitere Möglichkeiten kennst, dann immer her damit. #6

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass mit einer Salami Taktik versucht wird das Angeln peau a peau stark einzuschränken.


----------



## Maurice (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hi
Oh man kann doch nicht sein wenn die das echt durch ziehen wollen.
was mach ich wir dann in einer schönen sommernacht odeer die ersten warmen nächte im april?
das ist doch nicht fair.
leute die nachts am wasser entspannen wollen am WE weil sie tagesüber ganzen tag arbeiten sind das geht doch nicht.wir tun doch keinem was nachts am wasser.
wir müssen da was gegen machen irgendwie
mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> wir müssen da was gegen machen irgendwie


Sensibilisiert eure Vereine, dass die in den VDSF-Landesverbänden Druck machen, dass die unsäglichen anglerischen Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund endlich auf den Müll geworfen werden..

Denn diesen Grundsätzen haben wir Angler alle Übel zu verdanken, vom verbot des zurücksetzens von Fischen über das Setzkescherverbot über das Nachtangelverbot bis jetzt hin zum totalen Angelrverbot zuerst in NRW - und dann?????

*Wenn ihr euch das gefallen lasst:
Selber schuld!*

Hier die Gebrauchsanweisung, wie jedes Vereinsmitglied da etwas bewirken kann:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html

Noch besser:
Sorgt für eine Fusion "auf andere Weise":
Indem alle VDSF-Verbände (sind ja laut Satzung eh keine Anglerverbände, sondern von Anglern finanzierte Naturschutzverbände) zum DAV als satzungsgemäß richtigem Anglerverband wechseln.


----------



## Peter51 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sensibilisiert eure Vereine, dass die in den VDSF-Landesverbänden Druck machen, dass die unsäglichen anglerischen Grundsätze des VDSF-Bund endlich auf den Müll geworfen werden..


 
Du Zäumst das Pferd noch immer falsch auf, Thomas. Aber kein Wunder das AB ist ja kein Verein/Verband, woher sollst Du es dann also wissen? 

Nicht die Vereine müssen sensibilisiert werden, sondern die Mitglieder müssen zuerst mal ihre Satzung kennen lernen um sensibel zu werden.
Welches Mitglied kennt schon sein Recht im Verein? Wenige. Lieber steigt man aus diesem ungeliebten Vorstandsverein aus und sucht sich einen Neuen, fertig und shcon ist ein Problem beseitigt. 

Recht haben, Wissen das man im Recht ist und Recht bekommen sind immer verschiedene paar Schuhe. Sein Recht durchzusetzen ist Kampf und Krampf kostet Nerven und oft hat man als normales Mitglied wenig Chancen auf Erfolg, gegen einen widerspenstigen Vorstandsvorsitzenden.

Ab besten zu vergleichen mit einem ganz normalem Betrieb, der Chef ist das Gesetz Punkt.
Deren Gesetze müssen nicht immer nachvollziehbar sein, aber es zählt, Punktum.

Ist wie in den Foren, die Mods sind das Gesetz, Punkt. 
Auch deren Gesetze müssen nicht immer nachvollziehbar sein, aber es zählt, Punktum.

Ein Mitglied in einem Verein aber hat und kann seine Vereinsgesetze, sowie die realen Gesetze durchsetzen, wenn die im Recht sind. 

Da ist aber leider nur das Vereinsmitglied und hat erstmal im Verband null und nichtig was zu melden. 
Durch die Sensibilisierung aber kann das Vereinsmitglied Einfluss auf seinen Vorstand nehmen und, wenn man den Verband nicht wechseln möchte, ihn dazu auffordert die Verbandstermine wahrzunehmen und entsprechend Anglerfreundlich abzustimmen.

Es ist in der Tat so das man als kleines winziges normales Vereinsmitglied den Verband über seinen Verein negativ kitzeln vermag, dazu bedarf es aber einen Antrag in einer MV die zur Abstimmung gelangt und gegen diesen Verband gestimmt wird.

Ich habs gemacht, ich habs erreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Nicht die Vereine müssen sensibilisiert werden, sondern die Mitglieder müssen zuerst mal ihre Satzung kennen lernen um sensibel zu werden.
> Welches Mitglied kennt schon sein Recht im Verein? Wenige.


Du solltest dann schon richtig lesen, denn genau zu dem was Du schreibst, hatte ich ja die Gebrauchsanweisung eingestellt, gerne hier für Dich nochmal:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## e!k (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich denke auch, dass man etwas dagegen tun muss. 
Wie bereits beschrieben ist auch das C&R-Verbot, das Setzkescherverbot und das Nachtangelverbot in manchen Regionen UNTER ANDEREM auf mangelnde Beteiligung der Angler zurückzuführen. 
Aber ich denke auch, dass diese Hinwirkung auf ein Angelverbot aufgrund vergifteter Fische für etwaige "Naturschützer" ein Vorwand ist eben erwähntes durchzusetzen. Von einem Angelverbot zu sprechen erfüllt ja schliesslich nicht den Zweck. Eine vorrübergehende Sperrung betroffener Gewässer für das Angeln bzw. ein Entnahmeverbot für bestimmte Fischarten wäre wesentlich sinnvoller und würde wesentlich weniger Widerstand produzieren, da alleine der Name nicht so "martialisch" ist. Eine Sperrung, die wieder aufgehoben wird, wenn die bestehenden Probleme beseitigt sind. 
Hierbei sollte es sich auch um eine Sache handeln die innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren erledigt ist, wenn mit entsprechender Intensität auf die verantwortlichen Firmen eingewirkt wird, damit Anlagen modernisiert und Wasserqualitäten verbessert werden. Stattdessen aber versuchen "Tierschützer" ein Angelverbot durchzusetzen. 
Genauso wäre es, wenn man seinen Hund auf den Teppich machen lässt und danach ein Betretungsverbot erwirkt anstatt den Haufen zu beseitigen. 

Ein Beispiel für eine solche Fehlleitung lässt sich bei einem mehr oder weniger Verwandten Hobby finden, dem Jagen. 
Schliesslich wurde seitens der Tierschützer vorgeschlagen, anstatt die "armen" Tiere mit der "traditionellen Jagd" kurz und einigermaßen Schmerzfrei zu töten zu vergiften, indem man Giftköder in der Natur auslegt. Oder die Vermehrung von SChwarzwild durch eine Anti-Baby Pille zu bremsen. 
Bewerkstelligt werden sollte dies auch durch ausgelegte Köder. Welche Folgen derartige Gifte/Hormone für andere Tierarten haben könnten wird natürlich nicht bedacht. Zum einen könnten diese die ausgelegten Köder/Tierkadaver fressen und chemisch sterilisiert öder durch das Gift ungewollt getötet werden. 
Dies alles wurde durchgesetzt, obwohl die politische Aktivität der Jäger wesentlich höher ist, als die der Angler.
Wen es interessiert, der kann sich ja mal die Änderungen im Saarländischen Jagdrecht anschaun, diese sind auch überhauptnicht im Sinne der Jäger, trotz eigener Beteiligung. 

Trotzdem ist es WICHTIG sich dagegen zu wehren. 

Gruß Jan


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



e!k schrieb:


> Eine vorrübergehende Sperrung betroffener Gewässer für das Angeln bzw. ein Entnahmeverbot für bestimmte Fischarten wäre wesentlich sinnvoller und würde wesentlich weniger Widerstand produzieren, da alleine der Name nicht so "martialisch" ist. Eine Sperrung, die wieder aufgehoben wird, wenn die bestehenden Probleme beseitigt sind.
> Hierbei sollte es sich auch um eine Sache handeln die innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren erledigt ist, wenn mit entsprechender Intensität auf die verantwortlichen Firmen eingewirkt wird, damit Anlagen modernisiert und Wasserqualitäten verbessert werden.



Dein posting ist in der Sache richtig, aber im oben zitierten Abschnitt noch nicht ganz zu Ende gedacht.

PCB hat eine Halbwertzeit von min 50 Jahren und reichert sich im Gewebe an. Es wird also nicht von den Fischen abgebaut sondern verbleibt darin, bis das Tier verendet.

Belastete Fische wird es in einem Gewässer also min. so lange geben, wie es der natürliche Lebensdauer der Tiere entspricht.

Nachd eren Tod wird das Gift entweder im Sediment freigesetzt oder in anderen Lebewesen, die den verendeten Fisch fressen erneut angereichert. 

Selbstredend gibt es dabei einen Prozess der Ausdünnung, weil sich das Gift auf immer mehr Tiere verteilt und auch mit dem Sediment ausgeschwemmt wird. 

Eine Rekonvaleszenzdauer von 1-2 Jahren ist jedoch sicher viel zu optimistisch.

Gesetze und Vorschriften bezüglich des Umweltschutzes gibt es in ausreichendem Maße. Das Problem ist die Kontrolle und der Verstoß aus krimineller Energie. 
Und selbst wenn Kontrollen flächendecken greifen und Verstöße geahndet werden, schreckt das keinen kriminellen ab, solange man sich durch eine einfache Insolvenzerklärung von ausreichenden Schadensersatz freisprechen und eine Neue Firma gründen kann. 

Ich bin darüber hinaus überzeugt, dass man in fast allen Flüssen Deutschlands belastete Fische finden kann, so man nur danach sucht. 

Das ist schlimm, aber damit werden wir unumstößlich leben müssen. 

Das Kernproblem bleibt jedoch der Verzehr als ausschließlicher Grund zur Ausübung der Angelfischerei, weil mit dem Verbot des Verzehrs ein generelles Verbot des Angelns unmittelbar verbunden ist. 

Selbstverständlich sollten sich Angler, neien alle Menschen, gegen Umweltverschmutzung wehren und diese anprangern.
Wir Angler müsse aber auch dafür Sorge tragen auch morgen noch unserem Hobby nachgehen zu können, selbst wenn die Umweltschutzmaßnahmen durch kriminelle Elemente oder Unfälle im Sande verlaufen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Ralle,
Beispiel Obermosel
In Frankreich besteht ein Verzehrverbot schon seit 2 Jahren eben wegen PCB.
Lux empfiehl nich mehr als 2 Kg pro Woche zu essen. Und Deutschand ?
Hier wird zunächst vertuscht und man wartet einfach ab. Zuständige Behörden haben sich schon über die lästigen Nachfragen von Anglern geäußert.
Nun wird in NRW vorgemacht, wie man die lästigen Angler zum Schweigen bringt. Mit dem Verzehrsagument als einzige Argumentation zum Angeln machen wir es ihnen ja auch wirklich leicht.


----------



## Peter51 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Du solltest dann schon richtig lesen, denn genau zu dem was Du schreibst, hatte ich ja die Gebrauchsanweisung eingestellt, gerne hier für Dich nochmal:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


 
Danke, Du hast hier nicht ganz Urecht, ich habs nicht angeklickt.
Und genau das ist ja auch oft das Problem, ein Mitglied möchte sich nicht mehr als nötig aufwenden genauso wie ein User solche Urls nicht jedesmal anklickt, sich dann woanders durchliest um dann 30 Minuten später wieder in den laufenden Beitrag zurück zu kommen. 

Zudem kommt ja auch noch die Unbekannte hinzu, Justizia.

mal kurz wieder in Topic einbiegen.... Blinker links....

Wie schnell hat man sich die Zunge verbrannt und lernt die andere Seite des Rechts kennen?


----------



## ivo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> ...
> Es ist in der Tat so das man als kleines winziges normales Vereinsmitglied den Verband über seinen Verein negativ kitzeln vermag, dazu bedarf es aber einen Antrag in einer MV die zur Abstimmung gelangt und gegen diesen Verband gestimmt wird.
> 
> Ich habs gemacht, ich habs erreicht.



Ich habs auch gemacht.  Die Verbände brauchen ab und an Druck von unten.


Zu eurem Problem, die Elbe war bzw ist mit Schwermetallen und anderen Giftstoffen verseucht. Bei uns gabs deswegen nie ein Angelverbot. Warum auch, die Fische die die Angler gefangen hatte konnten auch nur durch diese verzehrt werden. Die Belastung wird regelmäßig veröffentlicht und eine Empfehlung wird gegeben. Jeder kann dann selbst entscheiden was er macht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Ivo,
und was sagste, wenn die sich bei euch ein Beispiel an NRW nehmen ?


----------



## Peter51 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ivo,
> und was sagste, wenn die sich bei euch ein Beispiel an NRW nehmen ?


 

vor ungefähr 20 Jahren war der Rhein auch verseucht und man hat in den Angelläden den Hinweis erhalten "bis zu xxx gramm" in der Woche darf nur verzehrt werden wegen der Belastungen usw. 
So gehts auch....


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Peter,
ja klar geht es so auch, nur ist es doch so, dass sich die Interpretation von Argumenten, Gesetzen usw. mit den Jahren halt ändert.
In NRW werden zur Zeit Angler auf PCB-Belastung untersucht. Glaubst Du, wenn die einen finden der ne überhöhte Belastung hat, dass da noch ein einziger Sesselpupser das Risiko auf sich nimmt eine Verzehrsempfehlung auszusprechen ?


----------



## mike_w (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> vor ungefähr 20 Jahren war der Rhein auch verseucht und man hat in den Angelläden den Hinweis erhalten "bis zu xxx gramm" in der Woche darf nur verzehrt werden wegen der Belastungen usw.
> So gehts auch....



Klar, und die Fische wurden dem Nachbar oder der unliebsamen Tante als Baggerseefisch verschenkt/ verkauft.
Oder der Ingnorant, der diese Fische mit seinen Kindern verzehrt, da ja eh alles nur Propaganda ist, um z.B. den Aal zu schonen. 

Dies hört man öfter im Duisburger Hafen, wo die Aale hochgradig dixonbelastet sind, aber jeder gefangene Aal wird entnommen.
Wenn Fische stark belastet sind, gehören diese nicht in die menschliche Nahrungskette. 

Ebenso Sprüche wie: Ich ess seit 20 Jahren Rheinfisch und ich lebe immer noch. 3 Jahre später hört man, dass er im 58 an Krebs gestorben ist. Besteht ein Zusammenhang?


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@mike,
stimmt, deshalb ist die Verzehrsabsicht als einzige Legitimation zum Angeln ein Eigentor


----------



## Peter51 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Peter,
> ja klar geht es so auch, nur ist es doch so, dass sich die Interpretation von Argumenten, Gesetzen usw. mit den Jahren halt ändert.
> In NRW werden zur Zeit Angler auf PCB-Belastung untersucht. Glaubst Du, wenn die einen finden der ne überhöhte Belastung hat, dass da noch ein einziger Sesselpupser das Risiko auf sich nimmt eine Verzehrsempfehlung auszusprechen ?


 
Genau, und hier fällt mir immer das alt bekannte Wort zu ein "Der Einzelfall". 
Sucht man etwas um ein Verbot auszusprechen, benutzt man den Einzelfall zur Verallgemeinerung, meldet man sich mit etwas Allgemeinem "Angler sind Tierquäler" kommt man mit 
dem Einzelfall. Da beißt sich der Hund selbst in den Schweif.

Richtig gefährdet seh ich hier den Rhein in seiner vollen Pracht. 
Wir haben dort jetzt 11 Angeltermine für 2011 einberaumt, mal schaun was drauß Wirt. |kopfkrat


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Peter, genau darauf wollte ich hinaus, alle größeren Flüsse in Deutschland Schwermetallbelastet, deshalb ist diese Geschichte auch kein reines NRW-Problem, denn die politischen Folgen haben wir über kurz oder lang alle zu tragen


----------



## e!k (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ralle,
> Beispiel Obermosel
> In Frankreich besteht ein Verzehrverbot schon seit 2 Jahren eben wegen PCB.
> Lux empfiehl nich mehr als 2 Kg pro Woche zu essen. Und Deutschand ?
> ...




Da hast du sicherlich Recht, aber (zumindest ich bin bei den Nachbarländern nicht so im Thema ) weiss man ja nicht wielange es dort vertuscht wurde bzw. wielange es gedauert hat bis die bestehende Lösung gefunden wurde.  


@Ralle 24 

Gut das mit der Halbwertszeit bei diesem Gift war mir nicht bewusst. Allerdings kann man sicherlich den Prozess der "Entgiftung" eines Gewässers vorantreiben oder zumindest ein wenig beschleunigen, auch wenn man zu radikalen Lösungen greifen muss. Nach einiger Zeit des Angelverbotes könnte man aber sicherlich das Gewässer mit einer Verzehreinschränkung von gefangenem Fisch wieder freigeben (auch wenn es 5 Jahre sind, die das Gewässer gesperrt ist). Im Falle einer solchen Verzehreinschränkung wäre auch das Problem im Zusammenhang mit dem bestehenden C&R-Verbot gelöst. Im Falle eines Verzehrverbotes wäre nämlich nach dem deutschen Tierschutzrecht kein Angeln in den betroffenen Gewässern zu rechtfertigen. 
Nur die Finanzierung eines solchen Vorhabens ist problematisch. Die Vereine können ein solches Vorhaben alleine vermutlich nicht finanzieren. Allerdings wäre es (natürlich am einfachsten Gedacht) sinnvoll, wenn die beteiligten Konzerne soetwas mitfinanzieren. 
Was aber alleine an der Beweisproblematik scheitern dürfte, denn nachweisen, wer wann wieviel Gift ins Gewässer hat laufen lassen kann man leider nicht nachweisen.


----------



## Luku (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

das problem der gifteinleitung wird man auch in zukunft nicht in den griff bekommen.
selbst envio wurde kontrolliert, und was hats gebracht?

aktuell sind nun erhöhte nickelwerte gemessen worden.

was kommt noch?


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ e!k,
so einfach ist das nicht !
es gibt tatsächlich verschiedene Zenarien, die theoretisch durchgespielt wurden. So dachte man z.B. man könne bei Hochwasser zusätzlich das komplette Sediment künstlich aufwirbeln und das Hochwasser trägt es dann fort. Nur das gibt natürlich Ärger mit dem Nachbarn, weil der jetzt den Mist hat. Das was Du Dir vorstellst ginge nur wenn die komplette Fauna getötet wird und das komplette Sediment mittels Saugbaggern entfernt würde. Stell Dir das mal nur bei einem Fluß wie der Saar vor, Das ist utopisch


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



e!k schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> Gut das mit der Halbwertszeit bei diesem Gift war mir nicht bewusst. Allerdings kann man sicherlich den Prozess der "Entgiftung" eines Gewässers vorantreiben oder zumindest ein wenig beschleunigen, auch wenn man zu radikalen Lösungen greifen muss. Nach einiger Zeit des Angelverbotes könnte man aber sicherlich das Gewässer mit einer Verzehreinschränkung von gefangenem Fisch wieder freigeben (auch wenn es 5 Jahre sind, die das Gewässer gesperrt ist). Im Falle einer solchen Verzehreinschränkung wäre auch das Problem im Zusammenhang mit dem bestehenden C&R-Verbot gelöst. Im Falle eines Verzehrverbotes wäre nämlich nach dem deutschen Tierschutzrecht kein Angeln in den betroffenen Gewässern zu rechtfertigen.
> Nur die Finanzierung eines solchen Vorhabens ist problematisch. Die Vereine können ein solches Vorhaben alleine vermutlich nicht finanzieren. Allerdings wäre es (natürlich am einfachsten Gedacht) sinnvoll, wenn die beteiligten Konzerne soetwas mitfinanzieren.
> Was aber alleine an der Beweisproblematik scheitern dürfte, denn nachweisen, wer wann wieviel Gift ins Gewässer hat laufen lassen kann man leider nicht nachweisen.



Sicher wird der Abbau des Giftes keine 50 Jahre dauern. Aber selbst ein 5-jähriges Angelverbot trifft tausende von Anglern. Wo fischen die in der Zeit ?

Ob Verzehrverbot oder -warnung/einschränkung entscheiden nicht die Angelvereine sondern die Gesundheits- und Umweltbehörden. Natürlich wäre bei einer begrenzenden Verzehreinschränkung das C&R Argument vom Tisch. Aber welche Behörde bindet sich sowas ohne Not ans Bein.
Da ist ein Verzehrverbot die sichere und wahrscheinlichere Variante. 

Auch die Variante, dass Angler verstärkt die belasteten Fische abfischen und entsorgen wurde ja schon diskutiert.
Problem: PCB belastete Fische sind Sondermüll und müssen vorschriftsmäßig wie Giftmüll entsorgt werden. Nicht mal Kompost oder Abfalltonne sind da erlaubt.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Vielleicht wäre ein ständiges Hegefischen ja gar nicht so dumm? Für die Entsorgung verantwortlich - der Verursacher. Das lößt zwar das Problem im Sediment nicht, aber irgndwie kommt das Zeug ja übers Sediment in den Fisch und PCB ist auch endlich. Jedenfalls wäre ein kontrolliertres Angeln möglich, wer macht mit ( bischen weit für mich)
Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre ein ständiges Hegefischen ja gar nicht so dumm? Für die Entsorgung verantwortlich - der Verursacher.



Der vermutliche Verursacher hat blitzschnell Insolvenz angemeldet. Da ist nix mehr zu holen.


----------



## angler1996 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

sorry, ich hab's nicht gewußt aber geahnt.
Deutsches Firmenrecht ist Spitze, dann bleibt bestenfalls - eigentlich nix. Und der nette Steuerzahler inkl. uns wird wieder mal blechen. Wenn es hochkommt hat der eventuell ja ( bin Optimist) vielleicht ne klitzekleine Haftpflichtversicherung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

die bestehende Belastung durch herausfangen von Fischen zu veringern ist ebenfalls utopisch. Dazu müsste ein ständiger Überbesatz mit Bodenfischen stattfinden, welche in gleicher Stückzahl jährlich abgefischt wird. Selbst dann wird sich ein messbarer Erfolg frühestens nach 30 Jahren einstellen, wobei es dann immer noch fraglich sein würde, ob der Erfolg tatsächlich auf diese Aktion zurückzuführen ist


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> die bestehende Belastung durch herausfangen von Fischen zu veringern ist ebenfalls utopisch. Dazu müsste ein ständiger Überbesatz mit Bodenfischen stattfinden, welche in gleicher Stückzahl jährlich abgefischt wird. Selbst dann wird sich ein messbarer Erfolg frühestens nach 30 Jahren einstellen, wobei es dann immer noch fraglich sein würde, ob der Erfolg tatsächlich auf diese Aktion zurückzuführen ist



schräge idee, der dreck kommt aus den sedimenten und nicht aus den fischen.

fische entsorgen als dreckfilter?

@dorsch, gibs zu, beim schreiben dieses posts hattest du gerade die brille abgesetzt...


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jose schrieb:


> schräge idee, der dreck kommt aus den sedimenten und nicht aus den fischen.
> 
> fische entsorgen als dreckfilter?
> 
> @dorsch, gibs zu, beim schreiben dieses posts hattest du gerade die brille abgesetzt...


 
lach, die Idee ist nicht von mir und hab sie lediglich komentiert|bla:


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@jose, ob Du es glaubst oder nicht, solche Ideen sind nicht neu und wurden tatsächlich schon ernsthaft in Erwähnung gezogen und diskutiert.
Auch Sedimentspülungen wurden beispielsweise von der Stadt Saarbrücken gefordert um die Schwermetallbelastung der saarlndischen saar zu senken, dies scheiterte damal am Veto von Rheinland-Pfalz.


----------



## ivo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Ivo,
> und was sagste, wenn die sich bei euch ein Beispiel an NRW nehmen ?




Mein Landesverband gehört dem DAV an. Uns betrifft das Problem (noch (hoffentlich auch für immer(Übernahme))) nicht. Bei uns sitzen viele Landtagsabgeordnete mit im Verband. Ich glaube kaum das die ein Verbot überleben würden.


----------



## Wanderer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich habe gerade die Aktuelle Stunde auf WDR 3 gesehen. Unser Umweldminister will alle Flüsse und Kanäle in NRW untersuchen lassen und wenn sich seine Befürchtungen über die PCB Belastungen bestätigen, soll ein landesweites Angeverbot verhängt werden. 
Ralle 24 Befürchtungen werden also vermutlich schon bald Wirklichkeit!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ivo schrieb:


> Mein Landesverband gehört dem DAV an. Uns betrifft das Problem (noch (hoffentlich auch für immer(Übernahme))) nicht. Bei uns sitzen viele Landtagsabgeordnete mit im Verband. Ich glaube kaum das die ein Verbot überleben würden.


 wollen wir mal hoffen. Zu wünschen ist es euch auf jeden fall


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Aktuelle Stunde auf WDR 3 gesehen. Unser Umweltminister will alle Flüsse und Kanäle in NRW untersuchen lassen und wenn sich seine Befürchtungen über die PCB Belastungen bestätigen, soll ein landesweites Angelverbot verhängt werden.



nicht so schlimm!
nicht solange die gegen die umweltvergifter vorgehen, weil, 
das kostet ja arbeitsplätze und den firmen den profit (und den politniks ihre "diät")

hier fehlt das kotz-smiley!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Aktuelle Stunde auf WDR 3 gesehen. Unser Umweldminister will alle Flüsse und Kanäle in NRW untersuchen lassen und wenn sich seine Befürchtungen über die PCB Belastungen bestätigen, soll ein landesweites Angeverbot verhängt werden.
> Ralle 24 Befürchtungen werden also vermutlich schon bald Wirklichkeit!!


 
und dass alles, weil der Bundesverband die Verwertungsabsicht als einzige Legitimation zum Angeln sieht.
#q


----------



## Wanderer (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wieso nicht so schlimm, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 
Das bedeutet schlicht und einfach, das wir relativ kurzfristig an den Flüssen und Kanälen in NRW nicht mehr angeln dürfen.


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Wieso nicht so schlimm, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen...


sorry, hätte das als zynismus taggen sollen.

"es ist nicht so schlimm, nicht solange die...vorgehen...",
was die ja bekanntermaßen nicht tun:
gammelfleisch, dioxin...

hast recht: es ist sehr schlimm!


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Wieso nicht so schlimm, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.
> Das bedeutet schlicht und einfach, das wir relativ kurzfristig an den Flüssen und Kanälen in NRW nicht mehr angeln dürfen.


und es bedeutet auch, dass es sich in Zukunft kein Politiker (ach nicht die im DAV tätigen) leisten kann eine Verzehrsempfehlung auszusprechen, da gehen auch die lieber den für sie vermeintlich leichteren Weg und sprechen ein Angelverbot aus.


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Berufsfischer kriegen ne Sondergenehmigung und dürfen weitermachen.........


#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Berufsfischer kriegen ne Sondergenehmigung und dürfen weitermachen.........
> 
> 
> #h


jep, genau wie hier an der Obermosel. Moselfisch wird hier immer noch als als regionale Delikatesse in jedem 3ten Lokal angeboten


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Berufsfischer kriegen ne Sondergenehmigung und dürfen weitermachen.........




...und in den handel bringen.

siehe oben


>> "alles was dem wachstum dient "
>> "wer für wachstum ist, der darf den krebs nicht fürchten"


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

na ja, um ehrlich zu sein, stammt der meiste hier angebotene Moselfisch in Wirklichkeit aus dem Edersee. Aber eben nur der Meißte !
Der Berufsfischer ist jedenfalls weiter aktiv


----------



## Brillendorsch (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

und nun geh ich in de heia,
Nacht ihr Lieben


----------



## gründler (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Wanderer schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Aktuelle Stunde auf WDR 3 gesehen. Unser Umweldminister will alle Flüsse und Kanäle in NRW untersuchen lassen und wenn sich seine Befürchtungen über die PCB Belastungen bestätigen, soll ein landesweites Angeverbot verhängt werden.
> Ralle 24 Befürchtungen werden also vermutlich schon bald Wirklichkeit!!


 

Und wenn man will kann man sich die ergebnisse ja so zurecht rücken wie man sie gern hätte,ist ja da oben nix neues.

Da würde ich mal nachfragen wo wie wer...... die Untersuchungen macht,oder zumindestens unabhängige Untersuchungen machen lassen.

Manchen kommt es doch nur recht wenn viel gefunden wird dann rücken die Ziele näher.

Als nächstes die Jagd weil Trichnin und Seuchen Bakterien.....das Wild vergiften,dann unser Essen was sowieso voll Dreck hängt und irgendwann wird alles gut.

Und alle gucken zu und sagen sich ach ja was können wir schon machen.......

Irgendwo hörte ich mal das Volk hat die eigentliche Macht,muss wohl auch ne lüge sein ^^


#h


----------



## ivo (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> und es bedeutet auch, dass es sich in Zukunft kein Politiker (ach nicht die im DAV tätigen) leisten kann eine Verzehrsempfehlung auszusprechen, da gehen auch die lieber den für sie vermeintlich leichteren Weg und sprechen ein Angelverbot aus.



Der DAV vertritt nicht die Meinung, das Nahrungserwerb die alleinige Legitimation des Angelns ist. 
Wir sind halt kein reinrassiger Naturschutzverband. In der Satzung des DAV steht immer noch als Zweck Angeln. Man beachte die Satzung des VDSF, da wird Angeln als so ungefähr das letzte genannt was der Verband vertritt.:g
Die Volksgesundheit ist halt wichtiger, was immer das auch ist.:e


----------



## Jose (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> ...Irgendwo hörte ich mal das Volk hat die eigentliche Macht,muss wohl auch ne lüge sein ^^



Nein, ist keine Lüge. 
aber man muss die auch einfordern!


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ivo schrieb:


> Die Volksgesundheit ist halt wichtiger, was immer das auch ist.:e



Volksgesundheit ist, wenn die zulässigen Grenzwerte für Gifte in unserer Nahrung sich so eingependelt haben, dass der Bürger möglichst punktgenau mit Eintritt des Rentenalters daran verreckt. 


Autsch, das war böse.:e

Und weil die Grenzwerte immer weiter runtergeschraubt werden, muss das Renteneintrittsalter immer höher gesteckt werden.

Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Peter51 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und wenn man will kann man sich die ergebnisse ja so zurecht rücken wie man sie gern hätte,ist ja da oben nix neues.
> 
> Da würde ich mal nachfragen wo wie wer...... die Untersuchungen macht,oder zumindestens unabhängige Untersuchungen machen lassen.


 
hier ist die Grundlage für Deine Frage.

Aus Wiki kopiert:
Man kann das deutsche Wasserrecht in das Wasserhaushaltsrecht und das Wasserwegerecht unterteilen.
In Deutschland ist die Gesetzgebungskompetenz für das Wasserhaushaltsrecht zwischen Bund und Ländern aufgeteilt. Der Bund besaß bis zum Inkrafttreten der Föderalismusreform nur die Kompetenz für die damalige Rahmengesetzgebung. Seit dem 1. September 2006 hat der Bund die konkurrierende Gesetzgebungskompetenz für das Wasserhaushaltsrecht, wobei die Länder von den Bestimmungen des Bundes – außer bei stoff- oder anlagenbezogenen Vorschriften – abweichen dürfen.
Am 1. März 2010 ist das neue Wasserhaushaltsgesetz als Vollregelung des Bundes in Kraft getreten. Ausführende Rechtsverordnungen des Bundes sind in Vorbereitung. Die Länder werden ihre Wassergesetze anpassen, soweit sie mit dem neuen WHG kollidieren, und ggf. Abweichungen festlegen und Öffnungsklauseln des WHG nutzen. Die Regelungen des Bundes und der Länder müssen den einschlägigen EU-Richtlinien (z. B. Wasserrahmenrichtlinie) entsprechen. Infolge der konkurrierenden Gesetzgebung erfordert die Umsetzung einer neuen bzw. geänderten Richtlinie nunmehr aber nur noch das Gesetzgebungsverfahren des Bundes.
Die Länder koordinieren ihre Wasserpolitik im Rahmen der Länderarbeitsgemeinschaft Wasser (LAWA).
Das Wasserrecht wirkt auch in andere Rechtsbereiche. Es ist bei vielen anderen Genehmigungs- oder Planungsverfahren zu beachten, so zum Beispiel bei Genehmigungsverfahren nach dem Bundes-Immissionsschutzgesetz oder der städtebaulichen Planung nach dem Baugesetzbuch.
Zum Wasserrecht gehört ferner das Gesetz über Wasser- und Bodenverbände. Nicht zum Wasserrecht gehören einige für Verbraucher wichtige Vorschriften wie die Trinkwasserverordnung oder die „Verordnung über natürliches Mineralwasser, Quellwasser und Tafelwasser“ (kurz: Mineral- und Tafelwasser-Verordnung). Diese dem Gesundheitsschutz dienenden Vorschriften gehören zum Lebensmittelrecht. Von Relevanz sind jedoch Elemente wie der 7. Abschnitt (§ 37 bis 41) des Infektionsschutzgesetzes, die „Verordnung über Allgemeine Bedingungen für die Versorgung mit Wasser“ (AVBWasserV), die Badegewässerrichtlinie der EU, die Abwasserverordnung, das Abwasserabgabengesetz und das Wasch- und Reinigungsmittelgesetz.




> Irgendwo hörte ich mal das Volk hat die eigentliche Macht,muss wohl auch ne lüge sein #h


 
ist wie in Vereinen, immer nur während der Versammlungen hat das Volk die Macht, in der Politik haben wir nur bei Wahlen die Macht. 30 - 49% der D-Bewohner interessieren sich für die Politik der Rest geht in die Meckerliste, aber nicht wählen.


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

da die doofe Idee mit dem Fische rausfangen auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, noch einen Kommentar dazu:
Dass dies keine grundsätzliche Problemlösung darstellt ist selbst mir klar. Es wäre aber ein plausibler Grund für Angeln (in etwa als ne Art Hegefischen in Verbindung mit kontrollierter Entsorgung). Dass die Firma pleite ist, war nicht in meinem alten Hirn haftengeblieben.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> da die doofe Idee mit dem Fische rausfangen auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, noch einen Kommentar dazu:
> Dass dies keine grundsätzliche Problemlösung darstellt ist selbst mir klar. Es wäre aber ein plausibler Grund für Angeln (in etwa als ne Art Hegefischen in Verbindung mit kontrollierter Entsorgung). Gruß A.


 
Dazu müsste aber der VDSF seine Begründung alleine den Verzehr als Legitimation zum Angeln anzuführen aufgeben.
Denn genau ist die Grundlage für das drohende Angelverbot


----------



## angler1996 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

zunächst mal wird man an dem VDSF nix ändern,aber das Amt/Land denkt über ein Verbot nach und für die Amtmänner brauchste einen nachvollziehbaren Grund.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208461


----------



## andy72 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Rechtlich könne er niemandem das Angeln für den Eigenverzehr verbieten.  Das Fischessen im Kreis von Gästen aber schon. „Der Fang darf nicht in  den Verkehr gebracht werden.“ In Dortmund laufen heute  Blutuntersuchungen von Anglern und Angehörigen an.



so wie ich das verstehe kann niemandem das angeln verboten werden nur der verzehr der fische und das in den verkehr bringen des fangs !!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



andy72 schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstehe kann niemandem das angeln verboten werden nur der verzehr der fische und das in den verkehr bringen des fangs !!!


 
Da der VDSF-Bund aber den Verzehr als einzige Legitimation zum Angeln gelten lässt
bleibt da für Politiker nur das Verbot


----------



## bernie1 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Der Westen de berichtet heute.

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...m-Fisch-aus-dem-Hafen-Dortmund-id4215731.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Danke für den Link bernie,

soviel zum Thema " lokales Problem".


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

geile stimmungsmache der reaktion derwesten!

hat es nicht geheissen für fische aus dem kanal etc. gibt es keine schadstoffgrenzwerte?


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> geile stimmungsmache der reaktion derwesten!
> 
> hat es nicht geheissen für fische aus dem kanal etc. gibt es keine schadstoffgrenzwerte?


 
Grenzwerte schon, aber es wurden dort keine Daten erhoben


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich habe den Artikel von derwesten.de dort wie folgt kommentiert:


> Als Angler und Redakteur eines großen deutschen Online-Angelmagazins, dass sich bereits im Dezember nach Bekanntgabe der Meßergebnisse und der gemeinsamen Infoveranstaltung des LANUV, des Umweltamtes der Stadt Dortmund und der Hafen AG mit den Fakten auseinandergesetzt hat, verstehe ich nicht, warum Sie in Ihrer Berichterstattung die offen auf den Webseiten des LANUV vorliegenden Messergebnisse derart falsch interpretieren.
> Das LANUV hat sowohl in seinem Bericht als auch auf der Infoveranstaltung deutlich gemacht, dass für eine wissenschaftlich verwertbare Aussage eine viel zu geringe Menge Fisch entnommen werden konnte. Um eine repräsentative Untersuchung durchführen zu können wollte man von jeder Art 15 Fische haben (Arten: Aal, Brasse, Schleie Karpfen, Hecht/Zander, Barsch).
> Bei zwei Fischfangktionen Ende August und Mitte September konnten lediglich
> 5 Aale
> ...



Ich bin mal gespannt, ob die das so stehen lassen und ob da noch irgendwas kommt...


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Eher werden die Krähen weiß!!


----------



## Jose (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der welt-artikel schon gepostet wurde
http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tie...nthaelt-Gift.html?page=1#article_readcomments

der zeigt aber überdeutlich, wie hart wir an einem generellen angelverbot segeln.

sollten die grenzwerte abgesenkt werden, wie es in brüssel gerade überlegt wird, dann wären unsere fische nur noch giftmüll.
die entnahmepflicht muss also weg.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jose schrieb:


> ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob der welt-artikel schon gepostet wurde
> http://www.welt.de/wissenschaft/tie...nthaelt-Gift.html?page=1#article_readcomments
> 
> der zeigt aber überdeutlich, wie hart wir an einem generellen angelverbot segeln.
> ...


 
dann wird Trinkwasser auch zu Giftmüll.
Über 4 Mio haushalte beziehen ihr Trinkwasser aus Rheinuferfiltrat !!


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

blos das Trinkwasser wird aufwendig gefiltert! Die Kontrolle ist strenger als  bei Mineralwasser! Was auch gut ist. Mach das mal mit deinen Fischen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> blos das Trinkwasser wird aufwendig gefiltert! Die Kontrolle ist strenger als bei Mineralwasser! Was auch gut ist. Mach das mal mit deinen Fischen.


 
Mit welchem Filter bekommst Du Schwermetalle aus dem wasser ?;+


----------



## Luku (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

mit nem magnet.  :vik:

sorry,...musste mal sein.
ka, wie man das macht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> mit nem magnet. :vik:
> 
> sorry,...musste mal sein.
> ka, wie man das macht.


 
es geht nicht!
PCB kann bisher ausschließlich durch co-metabolisierende Bakterien abgebaut werden. Diese brauchen aber 40-50 Jahre dafür


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mit welchem Filter bekommst Du Schwermetalle aus dem wasser ?;+


Frag doch mal einen Chemiker, machbar ist viel, aber ob es finanzierbar ist, steht wo anders.
Der Link machts nicht besser:
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/im-westen/PCB-Opfer-stirbt-am-Arbeitsplatz-id4219943.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Frag doch mal einen Chemiker, machbar ist viel, aber ob es finanzierbar ist, steht wo anders.


 
das einzige was im großen Stil machbar wäre ist die Neutralisierung von Blei oder Kupfer
aber selbst dafür stehen keine Anlagen zur Verfügung.
Wird im Trinkwasserbrunne zu viel gefunden und es wird Publik, wird der Brunnen geschlossen.

Auf PCB wird nur bei dringendem Verdacht untersucht.
jetzt weißt Du worauf ich hinaus wollte, als ich schrieb, dass es weit mehr Leute betrifft als die 200.000 Angler in NRW
Man muss nur weiter denken


----------



## Sensitivfischer (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Mit welchem Filter bekommst Du Schwermetalle aus dem wasser ?;+



Mit Umkehrosmose z.B.?!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Mit Umkehrosmose z.B.?!!


 
bedingt bei Blei, Kupfer u. Zink
PCB null Chance


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mit meinem Kommentar bei derwesten.de hab ich ja schon die ersten auf den Plan gerufen.

Schaut selbst!

Man scheint die Diskussion durchaus zulassen zu wollen (oder der Admin dort pennt schon:m)


----------



## Peter51 (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Mit meinem Kommentar bei derwesten.de hab ich ja schon die ersten auf den Plan gerufen.
> 
> Schaut selbst!
> 
> Man scheint die Diskussion durchaus zulassen zu wollen (oder der Admin dort pennt schon:m)


 
Was fällt Dir bei diesem Satz auf? 


> Als Angler und Redakteur eines großen deutschen Online-Angelmagazins


 
damit hast Du schon darauf hingewiesen dass, wenn etwas gelöscht wird, gibts saures


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@H-P,


> Schaut selbst!


Klasse Arbeit geleistet!!


----------



## Doc Plato (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

#6#6#6


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Was fällt Dir bei diesem Satz auf?
> 
> 
> damit hast Du schon darauf hingewiesen dass, wenn etwas gelöscht wird, gibts saures



Im Nachhinein betrachtet, hast Du recht. Da habe ich vorher offen gestanden gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.
Und selbstverständlich habe ich alle meine Kommentare auch selbst noch gespeichert, um sie zu schützen und auch hier zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Gute Resonanz, 
freut mich


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Der Kommentar von werwaswo dort kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor...|rolleyes


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das abeispiel mit dem Aal ist ein guter Aufhänger, da wird auch manchem Nichtangler klar, dass es eben nicht nur Angler betrifft.


----------



## bernie1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Schreiben vom Landesamt Natur und Umweld

http://www.dortmund.de/media/downloads/pdf/pcb/umwelt/10122010_bericht_lanuv_fischuntersuchungen.pdf

Belastet waren schon immer Gewäser bei uns ,
z.B. Lippe Rhein und besonders Emscher.

 Polychlorierte Biphenyle (PCB), z.B. in 
Transformatoren und polyzyklische aromatische 
Kohlenwasserstoffe (PAK), die beispielsweise aus 
Verbrennungsanlagen stammen können und die 
überall im Rhein gemessen werde

http://www.iksr.org/fileadmin/user_...saufnahme_Teilberichte/bwp_kurzfassung-de.pdf

http://www.niederrhein.nrw.de/lippe/kap_2/kap_2_1_3_6.html

http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/125/1612527.pdf

was ist Pcb
http://www.hlug.de/medien/wasser/gewaesserbelastung/dokumente/orientierende_messungen/6.02PCB.pdf

In Hessen

Tab. 6.02.1: Summe der 6 DIN-PCB (Septemberwerte) im Schwebstoff ausgewählter hessischer Oberflächengewässer (µg/kg TS) 
Fließgewässer/Ort MW/Ort 
1991-1993 
MW/Ort 
1991-1999
2000 2001 2002 2003 MW/Ort 
2000-2003
Weschnitz/M¸ndung 86 72 40,9 65,7 50,3 61,0 54,5 
Schwarzbach/M¸ndung 155 165 153,1 160,5  179,0  205,0  174,4 
Main/Bischofsheim 67 45 31 29,9  45,5  47,8  38,6 
Nidda/M¸ndung 103 88 52,8 61,5 56,7 61,4 58,1 
Lahn/Limburg-Staffel 113 73  73,6  63,0 41,0 42,9 51,4 
Fulda/Hann.M¸nden 150 41 - 29,8 28,6 36,2 31,5 
MW aller Messorte  [112,3] [80,7]  70,3 68,4 66,9 75,7  [68,1] 
* Werte bis 2001 nach HLUG 2003b. Werte >MW/Ort 1991-1999 (Basis: Septemberwerte) hervorge


Gemessen wurde viel aber wo Analysen zu Teuer sind wird nichts unternommen.
Wenn Überflutungen da waren und anschließend abgeweidet wurden waren anschließend die Tiere belastet  zuviel  Dioxin oder PCB in der Leber von Schafen usw.
Die Leber kam auf den Sondermüll das andere Fleisch wurde Verwertet.


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein betrachtet, hast Du recht. Da habe ich vorher offen gestanden gar nicht drüber nachgedacht.


 
Du, Namensvetter der Du bist, wenn Du im Recht bist und es auch logisch, vernünftig und sachbezogen rüber bringst, kann man Dir nichts unsubstantiiertes unterstellen womit man eine Löschung begründen könnte. 
Ob das nun mit oder ohne Absicht war ist jetzt irrelevant. Wer wie Du auch noch eine Bildung besitzt, wieso kann man diese dann nicht auch mal in dieser Form raushängen lassen? 
Wer hat der hat, unhd Du hast.
Danke für den Beitrag.


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@bernie1: Danke für die ganzen Informationen|wavey:
@Peter51: Danke für die Blumen  |wavey:


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mal was anderes,hat der Bundes VDSF eigentlich schon irgendwie Stellung bezogen sich geäussert.....

Oder läuft es wie immer = Schweigen im Walde???

lg#h


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

das interessiert mich auch|bigeyes


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> http://dipbt.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/16/125/1612527.pdf


 
den hier fand ich interessant zu lesen..


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,hat der Bundes VDSF eigentlich schon irgendwie Stellung bezogen sich geäussert.....
> 
> Oder läuft es wie immer = Schweigen im Walde???
> 
> lg#h


 
bei aller Liebe und Unmut, aber was soll hierzu ein Vergband sagen wenn es über deren Möglichkeiten steht? 

Wenn das Hafengebiet durch den letzten Winter durch Überschwemmung oder ähnliches Belastet wurde, wurde auch PCB ins Wasser geführt. Ein Amt steht immer über den Verbänden da kannste nichts dran ändern. 
Wenn also der VDSF sich melden sollte dann wohl eher nur im Sinne der eigenen Satzungsregelung sogesehen hat dann Naturschutz und DeineMeineUnsere Gesundheit vorang.

Vor jedem Hobby, vor jedem Verdienst, kommt die Sicherheit auch wenns Schmerzt.


----------



## gründler (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich weiß bißchen Ot

Wer möchte sollte sich mal über seine Fluoride in Zahnpasta Milch........schlau machen.

Im 2 WK wurden damit Experimente und andere Graultaten begangen,dieses nehmen wir dank unserer Bosse da oben taglich auf leiten sie in Wasser......

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluoride

Unter Toxikologie.

Oder hier

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StNXBUqUEwk&feature=related

Was wir täglich alles zu uns nehmen,und wieder ausscheiden/einleiten....... bricht alle Rekorde.


#h


----------



## Honeyball (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Der VDSF müsste sich weitaus mehr drehen und wenden als jeder PCB-verseuchte Aal, wenn er dazu jetzt Stellung bezöge.

Denn einzig und allein deren Einknicken vor Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern hinsichtlich der Aussage, dass Angeln ausschließlich den Zweck der Verwertung der Fische für den eigenen gesunden Ernährungsbedarf verfolgt und deren restriktive Festsetzung, dass nur dieser Zweck überhaupt zum Angeln berechtigt, 

stürzen uns jetzt in dieses Dilemma
geben dem grünen Umweltministerium NRW die Handhabe zu diesen Plänen
sorgen dafür, dass das Umweltamt der Stadt Dortmund eine Entscheidung herbeiführen möchte
geben Presse und angelfernen Medien Gelegenheit, ihr Klischee über den Bier saufenden Kochtopfangle weiter zu verbreitenr


----------



## bernie1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hier ist schon Angelverbot

weil die Sanierung keiner bezahlen will.

Seit einigen Jahren wurde das Angeln im Schiersteiner Hafen aufgrund Schadstoffbelstungen im Bodensediment des Schiersteiner Hafens verboten. Das Angelverbot kann erst vollständig entfallen wenn die Schwermetall-, Organozinn-Verbindungen und PAK Belastungen in Hafenbecken vollständig beseitigt werden. Die Stadt Wiesbaden, Bund und Land streiten sich momentan noch über die Sanierung des Schiersteiner Hafens. Die Gesamtkosten für die aus Sicht der Stadt dringliche Entgiftung und Sanierung des Hafenbeckens belaufen sich auf ca. 11 Millionen Euro.

http://www.rhein-angeln.de/schiersteiner_hafen_wiesbaden.htm

http://www.stadt-koeln.de/1/presseservice/mitteilungen/2010/04580/

http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1256136996465.shtml

und Remmel war vor Ort mit seinen Sprüchen

Vor allem eine Tatsache machte Landespolitiker Remmel stutzig: „Es ist ein Ding, dass man nach mehr als einem Jahr immer noch nicht weiß, woher das PFT kommt

In der Mosel

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...pfehlungen-umweltministerium;art27857,3279569
In der Saar
http://www.sol.de/titelseite/topnew...serregende-Stoffe-in-Fischen;art26205,3252622

Überal sind die Übel bekannt und  und und#d
:c


----------



## bernie1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Bei Nachfragen wenden Sie sich bitte an die Pressestelle des Ministeriums für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, Natur- und Verbraucherschutz, Telefon 0211 4566-748 (Stephan Malessa).

http://www.nrw.de/meldungen-der-landesregierung/umweltverwaltung-nrw-behebt-personalmangel-9756/

 mit den 100 neuen Stellen für die Umweltverwaltung sollen Lücken geschlossen werden.
Wo sind die Leute??

Genug geärgert jetzt wird gehandelt.#q

http://www.in-stadtmagazine.de/dort...-verseuchung-wendet-sich-an-den-minister.html


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Berni,
dass ist es, was ich die ganze Zeit schon sage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der VDSF müsste sich weitaus mehr drehen und wenden als jeder PCB-verseuchte Aal, wenn er dazu jetzt Stellung bezöge.
> 
> 
> Denn einzig und allein deren Einknicken vor Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern hinsichtlich der Aussage, dass Angeln ausschließlich den Zweck der Verwertung der Fische für den eigenen gesunden Ernährungsbedarf verfolgt und deren restriktive Festsetzung, dass nur dieser Zweck überhaupt zum Angeln berechtigt,
> ...


 
na ja, zumindest müsste er sich über seine Landesverbände äußern, die klar gegen die Bundessatzung verstoßen, indem sie eben nicht den Fischverzehr als einzige Legitimation anführen.#c


----------



## Peter51 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Der VDSF müsste




und was könnte der DAV auf Landesebene? hmm..schulterzuck...


----------



## Walstipper (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ohne den Thread verfolgt zu haben, weshalb wird hier für eine "gefährliche" Tätigkeit - belasteten Fisch zu essen, eine komplettes Verbot ausgesprochen, obwohl das in die Kategorie "auf eigene Gefahr" gehört?

Wird zukünftig auch Alkohol, McDonalds-Fraß, ohne Helm fahren, Schlittschuhlaufen, Rauchen etc verboten ;+ ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Ohne den Thread verfolgt zu haben, weshalb wird hier für eine "gefährliche" Tätigkeit - belasteten Fisch zu essen, eine komplettes Verbot ausgesprochen, obwohl das in die Kategorie "auf eigene Gefahr" gehört?


*Und zum xten Male:
NEIN!!*

*Es wird nicht der Fischverzehr verboten, sondern das Angeln!!*

Weil der VDSF in seinen Grundsätzen stehen hat, dass man nur angeln darf, wenn man die Fische isst und alles abknüppelt, was das Maß hat..

Und das hat der anglerfeindliche grüne zuständige Minister eben ausgenutzt, wenn ein von Anglern finanzierter Naturschutzverband selber die Angler in die Pfanne haut..



> und was könnte der DAV auf Landesebene? hmm..schulterzuck...


In NRW leider fast nix  -wie fast überall im Westen.

Es sei denn, die Angler wachen endlich auf und machen ihren Vereinen Druck, dass die endlich zu einem richtigen Anglerverband (DAV) wechseln und nicht beim von Anglern finanzierten Naturschutzverband (VDSF) bleiben, der ihnen das Angelverbot ja auch  ursächlich eingebrockt hat.

Hier die Anleitung dazu:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch.-leitfaden.html


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Die Behörde glaubt sich im Recht da sie mit dem Verbot im Sinne einer Gefahrenabwehr handelt.
Wenn der erste Angler tot am Ufer liegt kommen die Geier und fragen warum das nicht verboten wurde.

Ohne Gebot / Verbot ........... wer würde sich im Auto anschnallen ? Wer würde Kindersitze anwenden? Wer würde mit Helm fahren.? Hier wurde die Sicherheit erzwungen. Heute ist das selbsverständlich...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Gunnar:
Und ohne die "gnädige Zuarbeit" des VDSF hätte der Minister nur das Fische essen verboten und eben nicht das Angeln - und das macht den Unterschied!


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

[QUOTE*Es wird nicht der Fischverzehr verboten, sondern das Angeln!!*

][/QUOTE]
Logisch da letzteres im Zusammenhang mit ersterem steht.
Neben dem Verzehrverbot wird es keine Spaßangelerlaubnis geben! (Nich ma ohne)


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Klar, weil der VDSF dafür gesorgt hat, dass Angeln nur für Fischverzehr erlaubt ist.

Da sind andere Verbände und auch andere Bundesländer eben weiter..

Und Angeln ist mit seinen sozialen, ökologischen, okonomischen und naturschützenden Aspekten auch ohne gezielte Entnahme wesentlich mehr als einfach "Spassangeln" - auch wenns Tierschützern nicht passt. Aber für die hört der Schutz ja eh oberhalb der Waseroberfläche auf, da man nur mit sichtbaren Tieren Propaganda machen und Spenden sammeln kann.

Aber selbst Naturschützer stehen da sogar auf Seiten der Angler, da die wissen, dass jede Aktivität - auch Angeln - in der Natur das Verständnis für die Natur stärkt.

Aus der Not geboren (geht um einige zehtnausend Karten) sieht das der VDSF in NRW genauso wie der Dortmunder VDSF-Verein oder der DAV - jetzt auf einmal - und im Gegensatz zum VDSF-Bund!

Hätten die schon vor Jahren für diese Sichtweise gekämpft, hätten wir heute zwar immer noch das PCB-Problem, aber nicht das Problem eines Angelverbotes..


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Thomas , ich bin der letzte den du agitieren mußt .. LooL....

Nur , die Sichtweise der Behörde ist zwar nicht meine , aber im gewissen Sinne verständlich........


----------



## Walstipper (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Es wird nicht der Fischverzehr verboten, sondern das Angeln!!*



Was schon im Widerspruch mit dem darauffolgenden Kontext steht:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil der VDSF in seinen Grundsätzen stehen hat, dass man nur angeln darf, wenn man die Fische isst und alles abknüppelt, was das Maß hat..



@Gunnar: Es gibt also einen Ermessensspielraum. Allerdings nicht ein deinen Beispielen, da wird ein unzurechnungsfähiges Kind geschützt, bzw die Mitfahrer/Teilnehmer durchs anschnallen.
Daher ist ohne Helm fahren auch nicht verboten, ohne Licht allerdings schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Nur , die Sichtweise der Behörde ist zwar nicht meine , aber im gewissen Sinne verständlich........


Genau!! 
Und daher muss man klarmachen, woher die Sichtweise kommt:
Vom VDSF!
Der Tierschützern näher steht als Anglern und Naturschützern!

Und wenn sich das die Angler weiter so gefallen lassen, sollen sie in NRW eben ihre Angeln einmotten..

Das Schlimme ist nur, dass nachfolgend in anderen Bundesländern oder an anderen Gewässern weitere anglerfeindliche Minister auf die gleiche Idee kommen werden..

Es hat auch hier zu Anfnag niemand geglaubt, als wir hier geschrieben haben, dass es zu einem Angelverbot in Dortmund kommen wird..

Träumt nur ruhig weiter, bis es der VDSF und andere Angelgegner geschafft haben, das Angeln in Deutschland vollends komplett abzuschaffen.

Die Tierschützer und Peta werdens euch danken..


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Walstipper schrieb:


> @Gunnar: Es gibt also einen Ermessensspielraum. Allerdings nicht ein deinen Beispielen, da wird ein unzurechnungsfähiges Kind geschützt, bzw die Mitfahrer/Teilnehmer durchs anschnallen.
> Daher ist ohne Helm fahren auch nicht verboten, ohne Licht allerdings schon.



Wobei auch hier nicht vergessen werden darf, dass unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Fürsorge die Lobby der Versicherungen und deren Verbände höchsteigene Interessen durchgesetzt hat.
Weniger schwere Verletzungen - geringere Schadenshöhe.

Nicht als Kritik gemeint, aber man sollte immer auf die wahren Hintergründe achten.


----------



## Walstipper (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wobei auch hier nicht vergessen werden darf, dass unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Fürsorge die Lobby der Versicherungen und deren Verbände höchsteigene Interessen durchgesetzt hat.
> Weniger schwere Verletzungen - geringere Schadenshöhe.
> 
> Nicht als Kritik gemeint, aber man sollte immer auf die wahren Hintergründe achten.



Sehr richtig! Man kann schauen wo man will, irgendwo wird immer ein Profitfinger im Spiel sein.


----------



## Luku (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@honeyball

im westline forum könntest du einen bericht über das thema  schreiben. ab und an werden aus dem westline forum leserbriefe in den RN veröffentlicht.
bin net so schreib gewandt.


----------



## bernie1 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> @honeyball
> 
> im westline forum könntest du einen bericht über das thema  schreiben. ab und an werden aus dem westline forum leserbriefe in den RN veröffentlicht.
> bin net so schreib gewandt.



Luku,
ist doch schon passiert und einen Ombudsmann PCB hat Dortmund jetzt auch.


http://www.ruhrnachrichten.de/lokal.../Pfaender-ist-Ombudsmann-PCB;art930,1164949,A


----------



## Genussangler2010 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Klar, weil der VDSF dafür gesorgt hat, dass Angeln nur für Fischverzehr erlaubt ist.
> 
> Da sind andere Verbände und auch andere Bundesländer eben weiter..



Zugegeben, ich hab' nicht alle Seiten hier gelesen. Vielleicht wiederhole ich deshalb etwas, was jmd. Anderes schon geschrieben hat.

Meiner Meinung (!) nach sorgt der VDSF keinesfalls für Angelverbote, wenn die Fische nicht verzehrbar sind. Es ist das Tierschutzgesetz, das dafür sorgt. Da steht was von "vernünftigen Gründen" drin, wenn ich mich nicht völlig falsch erinnere.

Jeder Verband, der versucht, darunter auch eine irgendwie  "sportliche" Betätigung zu subsummieren, schaufelt den Anglern das Grab. Eine schönere Steilvorlage kann man PETA und Co. nicht liefern. Eine andere Möglichkeit als im Grundsatz die Verwertung des Fangs als Nahrung kann man als Verband daher überhaupt nicht fordern. Bestenfalls käme m. E. noch ein Zurückdrängen invasiver Arten und der Schutz der heimischen Fischfauna bzw. ein Aufrechterhalten eines wünschenswerten ökologischen Gewässerzustands in Frage. Alles andere (!) wird kein deutsches Gericht jemals durchgehen lassen. Und das hat mit PETA etc. nix zu tun. Es ist schlicht gängige Gesetzeslage. Nicht umsonst sind z. B. Wettangeln in Deutschland verboten.

Wer also "Angeln als Sport" (bzw. ganz vorwiegend als Sport) propagiert, der gefährdet es deshalb massiv. Vollkommen unabhängig vom Belastungszustand unserer Gewässer. Anders ausgedrückt: Würden wir alle ausschließlich catch-and-release betreiben, dann wäre angeln schon lang verboten.

Passend dazu mein persönliches "Angel-Credo": Ich selbst verwerte Fisch als Nahrung. Wenn ich genug gefangen habe, dann freu' ich mich und gehe nach Hause. Wenn ich belasteten Fisch aus belasteten Gewässern nicht verwerten kann - dann gehe ich da nicht angeln. Viele hier sehen das wohl anders - das find' ich auch akzeptabel. Aber eine rechtlich saubere Begründung für's Angeln kann und wird CAR als Hauptmotiv niemals werden.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mahlzeit,

@Thomas,


> _Klar, weil der VDSF dafür gesorgt hat, dass Angeln nur für Fischverzehr erlaubt ist.
> 
> Da sind andere Verbände und auch andere Bundesländer eben weiter.._


 
Stopp! Nu biste bei Äppel und Birnen angelangt.
*Kein Verein , kein Verband , kein Bundesland erlaubt reines C&R.*
Du willst auf C&D hinaus. Und genau das ist bei verseuchten Gewässer nicht anwendbar.
In dieser Situation bleibt für die betroffenen Gewässer nur C&R als Alternative. Genau dieses wird es aber zum Leidwesen vieler nicht geben.
Du läufst zu Recht dagen an das der VdSf kein C&D akzeptiert bzw. verhindert. Aber hier , ich wiederhol mich , kommt reines C&R zum tragen. Das würde der VdSf , selbst er wollte , nicht durchsetzen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Du willst auf C&D hinaus.


Auf die Eigenverantwortung der Angler will ich raus, nicht auf Vorgaben durch den Staat und durch anglerfeindliche Verbände. Und  da reicht dann eine Verzehrwarnung für die jeweilige Fischart.

Ich nehm weder c+r noch c+d noch sonstwas in den Mund.

Ich sage, Angeln ist per se wichtig - unabhängig von der Entnahme der Fische.

Ökologisch, ökonomisch, sozial..

Angeln per se (unabhängig von Fischentnahme) ist ein Grundrecht und wichtig für die Gesellschaft.

Auch die meisten Naturschützer sehen das so (nicht Tierschützer - aber diese Sektierer kann man ja eh fast auf eine Stufe mit Peta stellen):
Angler lernen durch ihre Tätigkeit in der Natur diese besser zu verstehen und damit Natur- und Gewässerschutz besser in die Bevölkerung zu tragen.

Es wird wohl wenig Angler geben, die glauben Fleisch wchst in Plastikverpackungen auf Bäumen oder dass Milch aus Tüten kommt.

Damit alleine ist schon mehr als ein vernünftiger Grund laut TSG gegeben (was, wie gesagt, die meisten Naturschutzverbände genauso sehen).

Es geht darum, dass wir als Angler nicht den gleichen Fehler machen wie der von Anglern finanzierte Natur- und Tierschutzverband VDSF!!

Nein, das essen und töten von Fischen ist nicht der einzige vernünftige Grund zum angeln!

Und die Alternative besteht nicht im "Spassangeln" - auch wenns um zurücksetzen von Fischen geht - sondern in den mannigfaltigen Vorteilen für die Gesellschaft ebenso wie für Natur- und Gewässerschutz.. 

Und das muss transportiert und klargemacht werden.

Dass diese sektiererischen Tierschützer hier (wieder einmal) auf dem Holzweg sind.

Dass es besser für Gesellschaft und Natur ist, wenn Menschen aus eigener Erfahrung in der Praxis draussen Zusammenhänge kennen lernen, woziu das "ernten" genauso gehört wie das "säen" und auch das "hegen" (zurücksetzen), als sich von überfressenen und gelangweilten Tierschutzyuppies die Welt erklären zu lassen...

*Wir Angler brauchen uns da vor keiner Diskussion zu fürchten, wir haben die besseren Argumente!!!*

Und wenn das auch mal Verbände begreifen würden statt sich vor lauter Angst vor Schützern in die Hosen zu machen bzw. gleich den Schützern selber noch den Arxxx abzuwischen, würde es uns Anglern heute auch besser gehen!


----------



## Zoddl (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Thomas
Dein Posting ist super, der Standpunkt, den du vertrittst auch. Wenn du hier die ersten 15 Zeilen liest:
http://www.nrw.de/meldungen-der-lan...isst-auch-mehr-schutz-fuer-verbraucher-10344/

... dann weisst du, wer wie darüber denkt!
Erstmal muss so ein Hohlkörper ersetzt werden, bevor man Vernunft in die Geschichte bringen kann! Denn an dem muss auch ein DAV vorbei... oder besser gesagt, an dem müssen erstmal alle vorbei.


----------



## Herbert48 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> @Thomas,
> 
> ...


Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt.
Ich muss einen untermaßigen oder in der Schonzeit gefangenen Fisch unverzüglich und schonend zurück setzten. Das ist das einzige was ein Verband uns Angler beim Zurücksetzen von Fischen zugestehen kann/darf. 
Das TSG ist ein dem Fischereigesetzen der BL übergeordnetes Bundesgesetz. Ist so und wird immer so sein.
Von daher wird kein Angler-Verband eine abweichende Regelung treffen können, die diesem Gesetz widerspricht.
C&R in Deutschland wird nie erlaubt.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> Das TSG ist ein dem Fischereigesetzen der BL übergeordnetes Bundesgesetz. Ist so und wird immer so sein.
> Von daher wird kein Angler-Verband eine abweichende Regelung treffen können, die diesem Gesetz widerspricht.
> C&R in Deutschland wird nie erlaubt.




das stimmt schon so weit - die schlussfolgerung an sich ist aber nicht zwingend (es sei denn, wir werden vom erlaubnisscheinherausgeber dazu (rechtlich fraglich) gezwungen.

auch wenns zu den ohren rauskommt - zur finalen entnahme bedarf es des sinvollen grundes. gehe ich z.b. mit gufi, also gezielt auf 'räuber' (die ich mir auch aneignen will) und reiße einen brassen (passiert oft genug) fehlt mir die (sinnvolle) verwertungsabsicht - dann darf ich den doch gar nicht abschlagen.
um diese feinen logischen verknüpfungen geht es doch im kern.
jetzt gibt es also gewässer, in denen es hoch belastete fische gibt. abgesehen davon, dass die erhebungsgrundlagen alles andere als wissenschaftlich fundiert sind, werden wohl nicht *alle* fische (nahrungspyramide, standort) die grenzwerte überschreiten: allein von daher ist das geplante angelverbot fragwürdig.
dann seh ich noch einen anderen aspekt: bislang war ein sinnvoller grund zur entnahme auch dann gegeben, wenn ich selber den fisch nicht essen will, meiner katze aber das vergnügen mache. beim tierfutter hingegen gelten andere grenzwerte.

kurzes fazit: das "fürsorgende" angelverbot ist erstmal ein gängelndes, überzogenes verbot. dass aus der kenntnis der sonstigen politischen intentionen der verbotsbefürworter man sehr wohl den argwohn haben darf, dass hier die gelegenheit beim schopfe ergriffen werden soll, um unserem "tierquälerischen" treiben das ende zu setzen.

besonders traurig dabei ist, dass in der anglerschaft nicht realisiert wird, worum es bei diesen anläufen wirklich geht:
nämlich weg mit uns.


----------



## lonesome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Was würde das denn im Umkehrschluss heißen? Selbst wenn man das NRW- weit verhängen würde: Damit würde man die Trinkwassergewinnung doch in Frage stellen.

Mir als Verbraucher würde stellt sich doch dann die Frage, was mir die (Komunal-) Politik da aus dem Hahn tropfen lässt. 
Was das bedeutet, kann sich doch jeder selbst ausmalen.


----------



## Jose (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> Wird alles nicht so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Was würde das denn im Umkehrschluss heißen? Selbst wenn man das NRW- weit verhängen würde: Damit würde man die Trinkwassergewinnung doch in Frage stellen...



so heiß wird es nicht gegessen werden, aber wie heißt es so schön: stück für stück wächst dein zuhaus'.

es ist teil einer entwicklung, und das sind einfach ein paar weitere pflöcke, die eingeschlagen werden.

um die trinkwasserversorgung brauchen wir uns 'keine sorgen' machen: zur not wird sauberes wasser beigemischt, wie seinerzeit (tschernobyl) belastete milch durch verschnitt wieder 'unbedenklich' wurde - und wenn das nicht klappt, dann werden eben für trinkwasser die grenzwerte erhöht.

erfinderisch sind die schon


----------



## Luku (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hab hier mal einen bericht gefunden

zitat:"Kahlschlag bei Umwelt- und Arbeitsschutz

Kein Wunder, denn Umwelt- wie Arbeitsschutz im Regierungsbezirk liegen  am Boden. Das belegt eine interne Bestandsaufnahme von  Regierungspräsident Gerd Bollermann (SPD), die dieser Zeitung vorliegt.  Danach schrumpften die Ressourcen für den Staatlichen Umweltschutz in  den letzten zehn Jahren von 446 auf 209 Stellen – ein Minus von 53  Prozent. Fast die Hälfte des Kahlschlags fällt in die Ära der ehemaligen  schwarz-gelben Landesregierung unter Umweltminister Eckhard Uhlenberg  (CDU). Als Folge dieses Aderlasses gilt in Arnsberg derzeit offenbar der  Grundsatz: Genehmigung vor Überwachung."

quelle:http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...bei-Envio-Skandal-Versagen-vor-id4156907.html

keine ahnung ob dies hier schon bekannt ist.

ein wenig fehlen mir dazu die worte...


----------



## Genussangler2010 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln per se (unabhängig von Fischentnahme) ist ein Grundrecht und wichtig für die Gesellschaft.
> 
> Auch die meisten Naturschützer sehen das so...
> Angler lernen durch ihre Tätigkeit in der Natur diese besser zu verstehen und damit Natur- und Gewässerschutz besser in die Bevölkerung zu tragen.



Vielleicht kannst Du mal schreiben, wo die Naturschutzverbände so argumentieren. Ich finde leider nur solche und ähnliche Quellen...

http://www.nabu.de/nh/archiv/angeln494.htm

Der einzige Grund, warum die nicht gleich ein generelles Angelverbot fordern, scheint mir darin zu liegen, dass doch allzuviele NABU'isten und Ähnliche auch angeln gehen...|uhoh:


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das Schlußwort aus diesen Link von der Nabu.


*Wenn die Zahl der Angler begrenzt wäre, wenn genügend Gewässer ungenutzt blieben und wenn sich die Angler darauf beschränken würden, nur einen Teil des natürlichen Zuwachses der Fischbestände abzuschöpfen, dann wären Konflikte unnötig. Leider sieht die Realität anders aus.*

Würden viele gern tun das rot markierte,aber dürfen sie ja nicht ^^



#h


----------



## Honeyball (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das ist von 1994!

Wäre vielleicht ganz interessant zu erfahren, ob die heute noch genauso denken...


----------



## Genussangler2010 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Der Satz ist ein schönes Beispiel für das Herumeiern der Naturschutzverbände. Während auf die Jäger nach Herzenslust eingedroschen wird, traut man sich an die Angler nicht recht heran... es gibt einfach zu viele... und dann sind eine ganze Reihe davon auch noch Mitglied...|bigeyes

Stattdessen gibt's dann halt solche verklausulierten Formulierungen. Meine Vermutung: Damit meint der NABU allerdings wohl kaum C&R, sondern schlichtes "Nicht-Angeln". Ich lese das so: Wenn wenige Angler möglichst wenig angeln gehen, haben wir alle keine Probleme...

Dass Angeln aber sowas wie ein "Grundrecht" sei - auf einen solchen Satz darf man vom NABU aber wohl sehr sehr lange warten.

Wie ich die "Szene" übrigens so kenne, ist das gegenwärtige NABU-Dogma wesentlich radikaler. Man denke nur an den Vogel des Jahres 2010... eine deutlichere Sprache gibt's ja wohl kaum noch.


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Frage: Wieviel neue Schutzgebiete Verbote......gab/gibt es seit diesen Statement von 1994???

Zb.Kuhwiesen für Bauer und Kühe erlaubt,Angler verboten um ans Wasser zu kommen,da brüten seltene Vögel (hat man auch den Kühen gesagt ^^ )

Berufsfischer darf in NSG rein und fischen Reusen Netze...stellen,Angler = Verboten nur bis zur Markierung Schildern Bojen....... 

Wieviel Gewässer wurden seitdem aufgekauft oder mit Regeln Verboten belegt????

Und nun lesen wir das ganze Nabulinkchen nochmal,und vergleichen von 1994-2011.

Dann sollte es eigentlich klingeln.

Oder soll ich sagen Mission läuft weiterhin gut vorran,Ziel bald erreicht.

#h


----------



## Genussangler2010 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Frage: Wieviel neue Schutzgebiete Verbote......gab/gibt es seit diesen Statement von 1994???
> 
> ...
> 
> Wieviel Gewässer wurden seitdem aufgekauft oder mit Regeln Verboten belegt????


 
also - laut NABU viel zu wenige.



> Und nun lesen wir das ganze Nabulinkchen nochmal,und vergleichen von 1994-2011.


...und vielleicht schauen wir dazu dann auch nochmal in ein aktuelles Linkchen... mit dem ebenso schönen wie plakativen Titel*"NABU: Angelsport und Fischerei einschränken!"*

http://baden-wuerttemberg.nabu.de/themen/fischerei/


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Auchbeim NABU gibts eben in den Landesverbänden Unterschiede - in Brandenburg hat er für das prüfungsfreie Friedfischangeln gestimmt.


----------



## bernie1 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

NABU 450 000 Mitglieder in Deutschland
Angler 1500000 sind in Vebänden organisiert

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176691

es gibt das dreifache an Anglern nur in der NABU gibt es eine Meinung und bei den Anglern??? #d

Angeln ist heute in Deutschland ein Hobby und dient nur nachrangig der Ernährung. Das Angeln ist naturverbunden und dient dem Schutz der Gewässer, Seen und der Fischbestände und wird maßgeblich von Angelvereinen getragen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angeln_(Fischfang)

Es geht auch so

Man kann nicht ganz Deutschland verändern, so Prehn, aber man kann mithelfen, sein unmittelbares Umfeld positiv zu beeinflussen.

http://www.angeln.de/natur-und-umwe...nd-nabu-mitglieder-gemeinsam-fuer-naturschutz


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ja richtig Thomas,aber willst du abstreiten das sich seit 1994 irgendwas De.weit gebessert hat,deutlich Spührbar gebessert für uns Angler.Eher im gegenteil!

Zur Nabu vs Angler.

Die Nabu findet aber mehr gehör,sitzt zum teil in Politik....ebenso wie die Jägerschaft tief in die Politik geht und beide da oben ne Lobby haben,das ist beim Angler nicht der fall oder nur sehr wenig.

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Kinners, wir sollten keine Feindbilder aufbauschen.

In der Stellungnahme des NABU ist ziemlich viel (nicht alles)Wahres dran, auch wenn sie schon alt ist. 

Wenn wir sagen, dass Angeln auch Naturschutz ist, dann ist das richtig. Und es sind genau die Mißstände, die der NAbU schildert, die ein Anglerverband in Sachen Naturschutz beeinflussen sollte.
Statt dessen werden völlig falsche Pferde aufgezäumt und man bezeichnet sich als Naturschutzverband.
Das ist lächerlich und schadet nur.

Blindes draufhauen auf den Naturschutz ist genau so unsinnig.

Wie ich schon mehrfach geschrieben habe, ein Anglerverband soll sich auf seine Kernkompetenzen besinnen und an diesen Stellen eng mit dem Naturschutz zusammenarbeiten, und allen Verdrängungstaktiken mit breiter Brust entgegentreten, dann werden wir auch ernst genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Guckst DU:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208701

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208699

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=208700


----------



## Beggah (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ ralle 24

Ich meinte das folgendermaßen:
Aus dem von mir geposteten Zeitungsausschnitt kann man herauslesen, dass man *keinem Individuum verbieten kann, die Fische zu essen, die er selbst fängt. Nur der Verzehr in der Gesellschaft ist verboten (laut Minister)*
Und das bis zur Nasenspitze denken ist absoluter Quatsch. Habe mit meiner Kausalkette nur mal die logische Abfolge der Verseuchung und die damit verbunden Ausmaße demonstriert.
Und zum Thema "Fischtotschlaggesetz": Dafür brauch man kein Gesetz, das ist doch schon so. Habe noch nie jemand, außer von Freunden gesehen, dass jemand einen maßigen Raubfisch zurücksetzt!
Ich esse sehr gerne Fisch und nehme auch mal gerne einen mit. Jedoch wäge ich ab, ob es sinn macht. Ich ahbe in meiner Studentenbude kein Gefrierfach. Dh, der Fisch muss frisch verarbeitet werden. Da wir aber nur zu zweit sind, macht es für mich keinen Sinn, einen 80er zander abzuschlagen, sondern wenn ich einen Zander essen möchte, dann schlage ich einen mitte 50er ab. Das gibt zwei Portionen die ausreichend sind und der Schaden an der Natur ist geringer, denn wie man ja weiß haben große Fische ein besseres Laichpotential!
Ich selbst bin in einem Verein und werde bei der nächsten Sitzung das Thema ansprechen. Bis gestern habe ich davon nichts gehört!
UND NOCHMAL: ich spiele das Thema nicht herunter!!!
Doch an das deutschlandweite Angelverbot glaube ich nicht, schon alleine wegen den ganzen Geldern, die unserem Staat dadurch flöten gehen.
Und zu der Sache mit den Ökos: Am Wasser muss man ganz sachlich mit den reden, wenn man einen Fisch zurückgesetzt hat. Denen die Sinn haftigkeit des C&R erklären und auch unterstreichen, dass man nur selektiv entnimmt. Und mal ganz ehrlich: In unserer Justiz werden Fälle wegen Drogen und Körperverletzung fallen gelassen, wegen Geringfügigkeit. Ich glaube dies ist weitaus schlimmer als das Schützen der Natur!!!


----------



## Luku (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hatte es eigentlich gelöscht...da aber honeyball darauf eingegangen ist...

hier der link:

http://www.angeln.de/natur-und-umwe...de-berichte-schickte-unser-freier-mitarbeiter


----------



## Honeyball (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Luku,

der Link von Dir zeigt genau, wie es -vernünftig angegangen- gehen könnte: Klare Verzehrempfehlung für Fische in Abhängigkeit zum Belastungsgrad.


----------



## Genussangler2010 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> Die Nabu findet aber mehr gehör,sitzt zum teil in Politik....ebenso wie die Jägerschaft tief in die Politik geht und beide da oben ne Lobby haben...



Na ja - ne Lobby hat inzwischen nur noch der ganz kleine aber sehr erfolgreich offensiv agierende Jägerverband. Die Schnarchnasen des ganz großen haben praktisch keine mehr...

O.k. - aber das führt jetzt wirklich woanders hin |bigeyes Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass NABU und BUND eine massive Lobby haben.

Aber das sind ja auch "die Guten".#q


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Genussangler2010 schrieb:


> Na ja - ne Lobby hat inzwischen nur noch der ganz kleine aber sehr erfolgreich offensiv agierende Jägerverband. Die Schnarchnasen des ganz großen haben praktisch keine mehr...
> 
> O.k. - aber das führt jetzt wirklich woanders hin |bigeyes Tatsache ist jedenfalls, dass NABU und BUND eine massive Lobby haben.
> 
> Aber das sind ja auch "die Guten".#q


 
Gut deshalb weil das Vereine sind oder politische Parteien, was einen enormen Unterschied ausmacht.
Einzelpersonen oder private Gruppierungen haben da wenig Chancen und sind nicht unbedingt die Bösen, halt nur nicht rechtssicher Organisiert....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3217213#post3217213

Die Antwort vom DAV-Bund kam auf den offenen Breif von uns.

Und wieder werden die Unterschiede eindeutig klar.
Während der VDSF-Bund bis heute immer nur den Fischverzehr als alleinigen Grund fürs Angeln propagiert, hat auch hier wieder der DAV die besseren Argumente.


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Na bitte - geht doch!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich habe gerade Kontakt mir der SPD-Fraktion NRW bekommen, die gerne bereit sind, mit unseren Redakteuren ab nächste Woche über das Thema zur  sprechen und zu schauen, wie das Ganze am besten im Sinne der Angler gelöst werden kann.

Die für Angeln und Angler zuständige Dame in der SPD-Fraktion wird sich davon unabhängig grundsätzlich zu anglerischen Fragen mit uns in Verbindung setzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

nun zeigen politische Parteien Gesprächsbereitschaft, auch der DAV hat sich zeitnah zu den Geschehnissen geäußert.

Und der VDSF ?;+|peinlich


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

VDSF-Bund - peinlich ja, ist ja aber auch nix Neues.

ABER:
Der NRW/Lippe Landesverband ist ja auch zusammen mit dem Dortmunder Verein dran und macht auch richtig was.

Die sollte man da  (bis jetzt) wirklich ausnehmen von dieser Kritik und loben.

Die einzige Kritik, die an diesem Landesverband bleibt, ist schlicht die, dass sie sich erst jetzt - direkt betroffen - gegen den Bundesverband stellen und das nicht schon lange vorher zum Wohle der Angler getan haben.


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> VDSF-Bund - peinlich ja, ist ja aber auch nix Neues.
> 
> ABER:
> Der NRW/Lippe Landesverband ist ja auch zusammen mit dem Dortmunder Verein dran und macht auch richtig was.
> ...


----------



## Peter51 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun zeigen politische Parteien Gesprächsbereitschaft, auch der DAV hat sich zeitnah zu den Geschehnissen geäußert.
> 
> Und der VDSF ?;+|peinlich


 
Bei aller Freude aber ich trau dem Braten nicht. 2011 stehen auch ein paar politische Wahlen an und beim DAV steht die JHV 2011 bevor. Diesbezüglich sind dann Nettigkeiten anders zubewerten, oder? 

Der VDSF Lfv Westfl. Lippe hat auch in Kürze eine MV.

Fürn Thomas ist der Link eventuell privat interessant?  |supergri
http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/alaskaseelachs.php


----------



## Peter51 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

weil für meine Region dieser Verband aktuell ist
http://www.rheinischer-fischereiverband.de/ achtet einmal auf den Petitionsaufruf auf Seite 1 oben rechts. 

Unter Aktuelles gibt der Vertreter der CDU ein Statemant zur Lage in NRW ab. (ist ab heute aber schon wieder 6 Tage alt)



> Presseinformation der CDU-Landtagsfraktion
> 
> Das Landesumweltamt NRW hat Messungen im Dortmunder Hafen durchgeführt und dabei überhöhte Grenzwerte von PCB, Dioxinen und Furanen in Fischen entdeckt. Zu den Überlegungen des Umweltministeriums, für ganz Nordrhein-Westfalen ein Angelverbot zu erlassen, erklärt Rainer Deppe, umweltpolitischer Sprecher der CDU-Landtagsfraktion:
> "Ein pauschales Angelverbot für ganz NRW kann keine Lösung sein. Die enge Linie zwischen Vorsicht und Aktionismus wird durch den Umweltminister überschritten, wenn er ohne Abwarten auf umfangreiche Untersuchungen ein Angelverbot für ganz NRW ankündigt. Minister Remmel erweckt den fatalen Eindruck, alle Gewässer in NRW seien verseucht. Er weiß, dass dem nicht so ist. Die Qualität der hiesigen Gewässer hat sich in den letzten Jahren deutlich verbessert. Die CDU erwartet von einem Umwelt- und Verbraucherminister, dass er verantwortungsvoll informiert und die Menschen im Land nicht unnötig verunsichert. In der kommenden Sitzung des Umweltausschusses werden wir von Minister Remmel einen Bericht verlangen.“


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Peter,
ganau darin besteht ja die Chance


----------



## Peter51 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Peter,
> ganau darin besteht ja die Chance


 
Ja, versteh ich schon, mir liegt nur daran das sich der Wähler nicht mit solchen Nettigkeiten blenden läst, es ist einfach eine Amtsaufgabe, sowie eine Parteiaufgabe sich um die Belange der Bürger zu sorgen. 
Bei einem Anglerverband (egal ob DAV oder VDSF) ist es Selbstverständlich sich für den Angler einzusetzen, für eine Partei aber nicht. Fällt dort die personifizierte Bezeichnung "Angler" ist es reines Marketing und Unaufrichtig weil die sich nur um die Belange der Bürger/Bewohner/Wähler kümmern müssen und vom Angelsport reden dürften.

Ich vermute aber mal dass es, *wie immer*, anders kommt als man erhoffte?


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

manchmal kommt es aber auch anders als man befürchtet hat


----------



## bernie1 (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wasserqualität in NRW ist gut – keine pauschalen Verbote für Angler

Das Landesumweltamt NRW hat Messungen im Dortmunder Hafen durchgeführt und dabei überhöhte Grenzwerte von PCB, Dioxinen und Furanen in Fischen entdeckt.

Ein pauschales Angelverbot für ganz NRW kann jedoch keine Lösung sein 
aus

http://www.karl-josef-laumann.de/in...woche&catid=18:fraktions-newsletter&Itemid=27

 Grenzwerte für selbstgeangelte Fische gibt es nicht, jedoch EU Höchstgehalte für Dioxine/Furane und PCB in Fischen, die für den Handel bestimmt sind
http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=48370


----------



## Luku (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Grenzwerte für selbstgeangelte Fische gibt es nicht, jedoch EU Höchstgehalte für Dioxine/Furane und PCB in Fischen, die für den Handel bestimmt sind
> http://www.umweltruf.de/news/111/news0.php3?nummer=48370




na, hab ich doch letztens schon gesagt...  

auf welcher rechtsgrundlage wird nun der hafen gesperrt?
fällt den plötzlich ein das was gesundheitschädlich ist aber jahre vorher keinen interessierte?
ist das jetzt das ergebnis der hysterie um den dioxin - skandal im tierfutter?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> na, hab ich doch letztens schon gesagt...
> 
> auf welcher rechtsgrundlage wird nun der hafen gesperrt?
> fällt den plötzlich ein das was gesundheitschädlich ist aber jahre vorher keinen interessierte?
> ist das jetzt das ergebnis der hysterie um den dioxin - skandal im tierfutter?




Das ist doch so schwer nicht zu verstehen.

Fische sind ein Nahrungsmittel. Die Fische sind auf Grund der Belastung nicht zum Verzehr geeignet. 
Angeln ohne Verzehr ist nicht tierschutzgerecht, also wird angeln verboten. 

Hätten sich in dem Unternehmen nicht Menschen vergiftet und die dortigen Mißstände gemeldet, wäre gar nix passiert. 

So wie es in vielen Industriegewässern ziemlich sicher auch der Fall ist.

Nu ist die Herde aufgeschreckt, Untersuchungen werden in Auftrag gegeben und vielleicht - eher wahrscheinlich - erfahren wir, dass wir da und dort schon seit Jahren belastete Fische gegessen haben. 

Die Untersuchungen und Verzehrwarnungen sind ja richtig und nötig. Aber wir sollten auch angeln können, ohne die Fische essen zu müssen.


----------



## Luku (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist doch so schwer nicht zu verstehen.
> 
> Fische sind ein Nahrungsmittel. Die Fische sind auf Grund der Belastung nicht zum Verzehr geeignet.
> Angeln ohne Verzehr ist nicht tierschutzgerecht, also wird angeln verboten.
> ...



das ist mir schon klar...

nur die fische aus dem kanal kommen doch nicht in den handel.

und da die herren da oben paragraphenreiter reiter sind....
und man im gesetz nach fischen die in den handel kommen unterscheidet....

frag ich mich ...ob man damit vor gericht durch kommt? 
verzehrwarnung ok...aber nen angelverbot auf grund von pcb belastung der kanalfische ..wobei es net mal nen gesetz dafür gibt...bzw. man diese grenzwerte nur für fische die in den handel kommen hat.....ob das rechtens ist?

ok ...jemand hat ja schon gepostet ..freundin bei der staatsanwaltschaft etc.

auch klar...heisst aber nix. staatsanwaltschaften verlieren ja auch häufig vor gericht.  

aber ok..hab nur mal laut gedacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> frag ich mich ...ob man damit vor gericht durch kommt.


Wohl eher nicht - aber wird das einen anglerfeindlichen grünen Mnister stören?
Der wird das zuerst mal versuchen und tönen, dass er das nur wegen der Gesundheit der Menschen macht etc...


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Auch im CDU-Text ist erkennbar, dass versucht wird die Belastung auf Altlasten zu schieben und damit Envio einen Freifahrtschein zuzuspielen.
Die Ergebnisse lassen nämlich sehr wohl einen Rückschluss auf die Herkunft zu, zumindest als starkes Indiz !
Nach allgemeiner wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis sind nämlich Tiere am Ende der Nahrungskette (hier Raubfische) in sochen Fällen am stärksten belastet. Dies ist im Dortmunder Hafen nicht der Fall und weist auf einen Eintrag aus der jüngeren Vergangenheit hin


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> ...nur die fische aus dem kanal kommen doch nicht in den handel...



ich weiss es nicht, kann mir vorstellen, dass es nicht "in den handel bringen"  heißt sondern "in verkehr".

und da würde die "fürsorge" voll greifen, denn, kann "die gesellschaft" es dulden, dass unschuldige kinder und ehefrauen, freundinnen von angelwütigen mit deren beute vergiftet werden?

meine erfahrung mit politik ist, wo deren wille ist, da machen die sich auch einen weg


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Jose,
richtig, es heißt tatsächlich "in Verkehr" und das heißt wiedrum nicht nur der bloße Verkauf, sondern eben auch verschenken oder Gäste einladen usw.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> das ist mir schon klar...
> 
> nur die fische aus dem kanal kommen doch nicht in den handel.
> 
> ...



Sie kommen nicht in den gewerblichen Handel. Es ist aber nicht auszuschließen, dass belastete Fische durch Angler auf nichtgewerblichem Weg in die Hände von Personen kommen, die sich der Gefahr nicht bewusst sind. 



So wird man Deinen Einwand entkräften.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Die Stellungnahme der CDU-Landtagsfraktion hat was! Vermutlich aber nix Gutes.

Bricht Panik aufgrund eines bekannten lokalisierten Problems auf, hat man zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder das Problem herunterspielen und beruhigen (wird gemacht) oder das Problem beseitigen.
Letzteres wird verdammt teuer, da es nicht nur die Bereinigung des Dortmunder Hafens betrifft, sondern noch viele Gewässer mehr und Beseitigung des Kernproblems, nämlich die Ursache, impliziert. "berni1" hatte ja schonmal die Belastungswerte anderer Gewässer gepostet. Ändert sich nichts an der Belastung bzw. wird weiterhin belastet, bleibt das ein Spiel auf Zeit für alle.

Ich trau dem Braten irgendwie nicht... und das Aussitzen des Problems allein ist so nicht in meinem Sinn.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Zoddl,
deshalb ja mein vorletztes Posting. 
Das Aussitzen ist aber in solchen Fällen längst gängige Praxis. Daher ja eigentlich das Angelverbot, dann sind die Aufpasser weg.
Um so wichtiger ist es, das Thema hier und dort am Leben zu erhalten.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

das Problem sieht doch für die verantwortlichen Politiker m.M. nach so:
Altlasten gibt es, Unfälle mit giftigen Stoffen passieren immer wieder, also gibt es Belastungen im Gewässer, deren Beseitigung kaum bis garnicht möglich ist oder zumnindest verdammt teuer. Irgend etwas muss der werte Politiker aber machen, einen Tätigkeitsnachweis erbringen- Konsequenz Angelverbot. Läßt sich gut darstellen und für alle mehr oder minder nicht damit Befassten gut verkaufen. Problem gelöst, die giftigen Fische können ja nicht mehr gegessen werden
Jedenfalls meine Meinung.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

was läuft eigentlich bei derwesten zur Zeit ??


----------



## bernie1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Dortmund hatte immer sein PCB Skandal

http://www.suite101.de/content/pcb-giftstoffe-entdeckt-der-umweltskandal-in-dortmund-2009-a77251

http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/2010/08/07/lokalzeit-dortmund-envio.xml

Nicht nur PCB sonder auch nickel usw.

http://www.radio912.de/archiv/

PCB im Suchbegriff eingeben.

28. Juli 2008

http://www.martinvogel.de/blog/inde...cken-Ursache-fuer-lange-UEberflutung-auf.html

Wo sind die Umweltgifte hingeflossen, es hat sich keiner nen Kopp gemacht.

http://www.johannes-remmel.de/naturschutz.php?remmel=ee48081bc4989b74aa5e99742de475c4


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Problem gelöst, die giftigen Fische können ja nicht mehr gegessen werden
> Jedenfalls meine Meinung.
> Gruß A.


 

Und was ist mit Berufsfischern,haben die auch nen Verkehrsverbot,oder dürfen die aus Betriebsgründen weitermachen,oder verkaufen die jetzt nix mehr?????

Gleiches Recht für alle,beim TSG genauso wie beim Ka.ken  oder beim Verzehr........

lg|wavey:


----------



## bernie1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Bei der Jagd ist es doch genauso nicht verzehrtes Wild kommt auf den LUDER PLATZ UND Fuchs sowie Wildschwein nehmen das nicht untersuchte (Trichinenbeschauer) Nahrungsangebot auf.

Wir haben dann den schönen Wildschweinbraten oder die Tollwut.


----------



## gründler (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Bei der Jagd ist es doch genauso nicht verzehrtes Wild kommt auf den LUDER PLATZ UND Fuchs sowie Wildschwein nehmen das nicht untersuchte (Trichinenbeschauer) Nahrungsangebot auf.
> 
> Wir haben dann den schönen Wildschweinbraten oder die Tollwut.


 
Bei mir kriegen es die Hunde mit vorher Untersuchung die 3€ machen mich nicht arm,und Füchse und co.gehen an Hundezüchter Vereine....zum Abrichten,oder werden selber zum trainieren genommen.

Im Jahr 2011 legt wohl kaum noch einer Luderplätze mit Hochwild an,es gibt genug Vermarktungsecken,und Geld stinkt nicht.


|wavey:


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Gründler
da war aus Sicht des fiktiven Politikers gemeint:
Er hat mit Angelverbot eine Tätigkeitsnachweis erbracht und gut.
Gruß A.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Angler,
ja stimmt, und gleichzeitig vertuscht er die tatsächlichen Hintergründe


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Berni,
Danke für die Pn`s


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich hab mir das CDU-Statement im Europa-Ticker noch mal durchgelesen.
Man muss es schon wirklich mehrmals lesen (vor Allem zwischen den Zeilen)  Zitat: "Eine Rückstandsbelastung, die spezifisch auf PCB-Belastungen aus dem Fall ENVIO zurückzuführen wäre, lässt sich aus den Untersuchungsergebnissen nicht ableiten."
Lässt sich eben doch !
Unwissenheit oder Inschutznahme einer Klientel ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ich hab mir das CDU-Statement im Europa-Ticker noch mal durchgelesen.
> Man muss es schon wirklich mehrmals lesen (vor Allem zwischen den Zeilen)  Zitat: "Eine Rückstandsbelastung, die spezifisch auf PCB-Belastungen aus dem Fall ENVIO zurückzuführen wäre, lässt sich aus den Untersuchungsergebnissen nicht ableiten."
> Lässt sich eben doch !
> Unwissenheit oder Inschutznahme einer Klientel ?



Weder noch, purer Eigenschutz.

Durch die Insolvenz ist bei denen eh nix mehr zu holen.
Eine Schuldzuweisung würde einen langjährigen Prozess auslösen, der ob der beträchtlichen Schadenshöhe schweineteuer werden würde. Kommt es nicht zu einer Verurteilung, hängen die Kosten am Land. Kommt es zu einer Verurteilung, hängen sie beim Steuerzahler. Der Beklagte ist ja insolvent und haftet höchstens im Rahmen der Gesellschaftsform.

Wird aber in einem Verfahren die Schuld nachgewiesen, ist das gleichzeitig auch der Beweis für das Versagen von Vorschriften und insbesondere Kontrollen, was dann klar und eindeutig zuweisbar ist.

Was am Ende übrig bleibt werden Privatklagen der geschädigten Mitarbeiter sein und der Ausschluß der Angler.

Letzteres ist der Beweis, dass man sich um die Gesundheit der Büger kümmert und entpsrechende Maßnahmen ergriffen hat.



Irgendwie krieg ich wieder Lust am Steinewerfen. :r


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Ralle,
da ist schon was dran was Du schreibst.
nur die Fa. ist nicht pleite , sondern insolvent! Und das auch nur bei diesem Standort !!
Was die Aufsichts- u. Kontrollpflicht angeht, darauf will ich ja eigentlich hinaus.
Logisch gehört auch auf der anderen Seite dazu, Den VDSF dazu zu bewegen seine Haltung zu ändern. Die macht es ja den Behörden so einfach, eben so zu argumentieren.
und wenn da ein paar Sesselpupser aufgrund ihrer Machenschaften die eben über diesen Skandal aufgedeckt werden könnten, ihren Hut nehmen müssen, dann ist auch schon sehr viel erreicht.
Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Einleitungsgenehmigungen für Industrieabwässer, da gibt es sehr stringente Verordnungen U. Kontrollpflichten.
Aber nur selten wird wirklich kontrolliert


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wir müssen m.E. in der Diskussion hier aufpassen, den Faden nicht zu verlieren.

Das sowas überhaupt passiert und wie damit umgegangen wird, ist schlichtweg beschämend. Sind wir glaube ich, ausnahmsweise mal alle einig.

Als Bürger sollte man dagegen ganz sicher auf die Barrikaden gehen.

Das kann aber hier im Board, zum Thema angeln, nicht das eigentliche Ziel sein. Ich finde, hier in ideser Diskussion müssen wir uns auf die direkten Auswirkungen für die Angelfischerei beschränken. 
Sonst wird uns der Brocken zu groß und wir werden nix erreichen.

Allgemein hätten wir aber schon was erreicht, wenn die Angler weiter als Beobachter und Wächter, zumindest für augenfällige Sauereien am Wasser bleiben können.


----------



## angler1996 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralle
trotzdem noch als Gedanke, dann halt ichs Maul:q
Wenn insolvent, so ne Firma hat/muss haben eine Haftpflicht-VS und die hat in aller Regel auch eine Wirkung/ Bestand über den Insolvenzfall hinaus.
Gruß A.


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Ralle
> trotzdem noch als Gedanke, dann halt ichs Maul:q
> Wenn insolvent, so ne Firma hat/muss haben eine Haftpflicht-VS und die hat in aller Regel auch eine Wirkung/ Bestand über den Insolvenzfall hinaus.
> Gruß A.


aber nicht bei vorsatz und kriminellen machenschaften.

und jetzt bitte nix mehr über "schadenersatz" sondern wieder schaden verhindern


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja Jose und weitere Schäden verhindern


----------



## bernie1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hier die Zusammenfassung bis Dato aus der westen.de

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/dortmund/envio/


----------



## lonesome (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Angeln hin oder her, im Sinne von Gesundheit sollte man vll wirklich mal abwarten was die Studie ergibt. Und dann kann man sehen ob die Sperrung gerechtfertigt ist. Das scheint mehr ein Grenzwertskandal zu sein als ein Anglerproblem, und in diesem Sinne sollte man das mal erwarten.

Dennoch: Wenn der Verzehr von Fischen aus einem Gewässer verboten wird, dann stellt sich auch die Frage nach Trinkwasserqualitäten. Wird ein umfassender Wassercheck gemacht, darf man gespannt sein ob eben in diesem Zusammenhang die Grenzwerte stabil gehalten werden oder (nicht wünschenswerter Weise) nach oben korrigiert wird (werden muss). 

Selbst die Rot- Rot- Grünen Chaoten werden sich kaum einem ganzen Industriezweig zum Feind machen. Es sind ja nicht nur 250 tsd Angler, da kommen noch Vereinsstrukturen, Geschäfte, Produktion, Messen, Werbung, Literatur,... hinzu.
Das ist gemessen an der GESAMTSICHERHEIT der Bewohner ALLER NRWler eine Minderheit, aber die Mehrheit wird fragen ob man noch im Kanal baden kann, ob das Wasser nicht auf den Feldern landet,....


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Berni,
Danke Dir,
leider nichts Neues dabei


----------



## Jose (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



lonesome schrieb:


> die Rot- Rot- Grünen Chaoten



aus fairnessgründen und auch AB-regeln solltest du das ändern.
ich hätte da sonst noch ein paar schwarzgelbe attribute beizutragen.

änder das


----------



## bernie1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Gerade rein gekommen aus der Dattelner Morgenpost.

http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...muss-1-8-Millionen-hinterlegen;art1330,389211


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Gerade rein gekommen aus der Dattelner Morgenpost.
> 
> http://www.dattelner-morgenpost.de/...muss-1-8-Millionen-hinterlegen;art1330,389211


 
Danke Berni,
obwohl mir 1,8 Mio sogar recht wenig erscheinen


----------



## Luku (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

die verantwortlichen/ geschäftsführer sollte man lebenslänglich einbuchten. geschäftskonten incl. privatkonten beschlagnahmen.
das schreckt ab. alles andere ist pillepalle.


----------



## bernie1 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

MUNLV - Ministerium für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Landwirtschaft,...
hat für Geschädigte die
Einrichtung eines Hilfsangebotes zur Rechtsberatung........
sieh 

http://www.ikugmbh.com/files/aktuelles/20101029_PCB_Rechtsberatung_MKULNV.pdf


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Danke Berni,
> obwohl mir 1,8 Mio sogar recht wenig erscheinen




Geht nur ums Betreibsgelände, nicht ums Gewässer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich weiß Ralle, aber selbst dafür erscheint es mir wenig.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das ist mit einer der besten Neuigkeiten, die es geben konnte. Eine Firma, die sich per Insolvenz vorm "aufräumen" drücken wollte, wurde im Mill. - Betrag verdonnert! Ohne Chance auf Widerspruch/Verhandlung in weiteren Instanzen. Bin nicht voll informiert, aber gabs das schonmal? Präzedenzfall - Kandidat?

@Brillendorsch
In einer früheren Nachricht stand, das eine Halle abgerissen, eine andere "abgefräst" werden soll. Von daher sollte der Betrag, zumindest für diese Arbeiten, dicke reichen! Könnte sein, das mit dem Restbetrag bei den Kleingärtnern/Bürgerinitiavtive arbeiten erledigt werden. 

Hatte der ansässige Angelverein überhaupt Regulierung/Problembeseitigung OFFEN gefordert?


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Das ist mit einer der besten Neuigkeiten, die es geben konnte. Eine Firma, die sich per Insolvenz vorm "aufräumen" drücken wollte, wurde im Mill. - Betrag verdonnert! Ohne Chance auf Widerspruch/Verhandlung in weiteren Instanzen. Bin nicht voll informiert, aber gabs das schonmal? Präzedenzfall - Kandidat?



Sowas ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Oft gibt es sehr hohe Strafen bei Insolvenzverfahren wegen allerlei Dingen.

Praktisch bleibt immer die Frage offen, ob das Insolvenzvermögen ausreicht. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber bei der kriminellen Energie wage ich das zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Zoddl (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Sorry, hab dein Posting erst jetzt gelesen. 


			
				meins schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stellungnahme der CDU-Landtagsfraktion hat was! Vermutlich aber nix Gutes.
> 
> Bricht Panik aufgrund eines bekannten lokalisierten Problems auf, hat  man zwei Möglichkeiten. Entweder das Problem herunterspielen und  beruhigen (wird gemacht) oder das Problem beseitigen.
> Letzteres wird verdammt teuer, da es nicht nur die Bereinigung des  Dortmunder Hafens betrifft, sondern noch viele Gewässer mehr und  Beseitigung des Kernproblems, nämlich die Ursache, impliziert. "berni1"  hatte ja schonmal die Belastungswerte anderer Gewässer gepostet. Ändert  sich nichts an der Belastung bzw. wird weiterhin belastet, bleibt das  ein Spiel auf Zeit für alle.
> ...



Dein Zitat:


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Zoddl,
> deshalb ja mein vorletztes Posting.
> Das Aussitzen ist aber in solchen Fällen längst gängige Praxis. Daher ja eigentlich das Angelverbot, dann sind die Aufpasser weg.
> Um so wichtiger ist es, das Thema hier und dort am Leben zu erhalten.


Das Aussitzen allein ist nicht das Problem! Siehe dein Mosel-Beispiel, oder jeden anderen belasteten Fluss mit Verzehrsempfehlung.

Das kleinere Problem ist, dass das Gewässer dadurch nicht sauberer wird und die Verschmutzung (auch in anderen Gew.) weitergeht.
1. Ich will saubere Gewässer, bekomme aber keine, weil derartige Fälle selten an die Öffentlichkeit treten. Verschmutzte Gewässer waren vor Jahren trüb und haben gestunken. Heute sind sie klar, aber trotzdem hochbelastet und ich bekomme es nicht mehr mit. Welchen Fisch kann ich noch aus welchem Gewässer essen?  

Aber viel schlimmer:
2. Remmel wurde dieses Mal mit seinem angekündigten NRW-weitem Angelverbot gebremst durch die CDU. Wer bremst den nächsten "Remmel" beim nächsten "Unfall"? Und wie belastet sind dann unsere Gewässer? PCB wird dann keine Rolle mehr spielen, aber genügend Ersatz-Schadstoffe gibts!
Dieser hätte sich auch ohne Entnahmegebot in seiner "Fürsorgepflicht" nicht vom Angelverbot abbringen lassen. Da reicht es auch, wenn 1er unter 1000 mal nen Fisch mitnimmt. Ich z.B.!


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Zoddl,
auch über die Statements der Leute, die jetzt Remmel etwas gebremst haben, habe ich was geschrieben. Solltest Du lesen!
Die Politische Farbe spielt da überhaupt keine Rolle. Es geht um Macht und Kohle, viel Kohle.
Letztlich wollen die nämlich nur ihren eigen Ar.... retten, weil sie selbst jede Menge Versäumnisse in der Sache zu verantworten haben, teilweise ganz bewusst!


----------



## Oberlandler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich habe jetzt den ganzen Thread gelesen, dazu einige verlinkte Threads gelesen (Bau dir deinen Verband, Dortmunder Hafen, Angelprüfung,...) - dies natürlich nicht komplett-bin zu müde.
Ich war zum letzten Mal im August ´10 hier habe heute mal nachgeschaut was hier so steht und warum ich so lange nicht mehr in *diesem *Anglerforum online war. Nach besagtem Lesestoff ist mir das doch wieder ein wenig klar geworden.
Wenn man in diesem Thread und auch in den anderen die Überschrift weglässt und das (offizielle) Thema des Threads ein wenig ausklammert, kommt man im Prinzip fast immer zu einem Thema, manche hier fühlen sich in ihrer anglerischen Freiheit eingeschränkt und sind deswegen am stänkern. Ob es jetzt um den lebenden Köderfisch, den Setzkescher, die Fischerprüfung, Nachtangeln, PCB geht ist im Prinzip egal. Meistens kommt dann durch die Hintertür das Thema- ob es passt oder nicht wieder auf die Thematik C&R.
Es wird von Admins, Moderatoren und einigen Usern z.t. massiv auf Verbände geschimpft, damit argumentiert, dass sich die Verbände teilweise gegen die Angler stellen,.... welche Angriffsfläche besagte Personen den Angelgegnern aber durch solche Diskussionen bieten, bleibt dann doch lieber aussenvor, den man selber kann ja nix machen.
Kann man aber doch, man kann sich selbst schaden.
Wieso muss ich seitenlang diskutieren ob ich einen Fisch aus welchem Grund wieder schwimmen lasse oder nicht?
Warum ist es so wichtig eine alternative Rechtfertigung zu suchen die das Angeln mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung bringt abgesehen von der Verwertungsabsicht?
Wer kontrolliert denn ob mir ein Fisch aus der Hand rutscht oder nicht?
Muss man über das alles in aller Öffentlichkeit streiten hin bis zur Eskalation?
Nutze ich so meinem Anliegen?
Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Man schwächt sich selbst und bietet den Gegnern Angriffsfläche. Warum das der Einzelne mach möchte ich gar nicht beurteilen..... Gründe kämen mir da genug in den Sinn aber ich möchte hier niemandem etwas unterstellen oder jmd. persönlich angreifen.
Alleine durch Vermeidung solcher z.T. aggressiver Auseinandersetzungen ist der Anglerschaft schon ein gutes Stück geholfen.
Da ich auch Jäger bin kann ich euch nur empfehlen, vom DJV zu lernen. Da ist man weiß Gott nicht immer einer Meinung und es wird auf Verbandstagen z.T. heftig gestritten, aber eben hinter verschlossenen Türen.
Wenn man was ändern möchte muss man eben die undankbare Aufgabe annehmen und sich in einem Verein einbringen. Kostet Zeit, Geld und man ist im Endeffekt der Depp vom Dienst aber so wie hier rumgeseiert wird kommt man einfach nicht weiter.

Noch eines zum VDSF und dem AVFIG in Bayern, ich bin Mitglied in einem bayerischen Angelverein der wiederum Mitglied  im VDSF ist. Wir haben in unseren Gewässern durch nachhaltige Fischerei einen ausgezeichneten Fischbestand und das seit Jahren ohne jeglichen Besatz. Hier rutschen regelmäßig Leuten mal Fische aus der Hand auch den sog. Kochtopfangler, die ich so, wie es hier beschrieben im Verein noch nie gesehen habe. Wenn es hier Probleme gibt, dann leider, durch Gastangler. Da wird jedes Fischlein abgeschlagen wenn man schon hier ist will man ja was fangen, da wird dann eine 35er Seeforelle schnell zur BaFo und abgeschlagen, die Renke wird dreimal gemessen dass sie auch ja das Maß hat, der Seesaibling wird zur Not noch bissl gequetscht dass er länger wird (kein Scherz!!!!!) und der Hecht, den man auch von zu Hause kennt schmeißt man wider ins Wasser obwohl aufgrund eines massiven Hechtbandwurmbefalls im Gewässer Entnahmepflich besteht, aber natürlich wird er vorher noch schön in die Hand genommen oder ins Gras geschmissen um ein Paar wunderschöne Bilder zu machen.
Also schimpft hier nicht so über uns Bayern...kehrt erstmal vor eurer eigenen Haustür.
Ich bin mit Verband und dem bayerischen AVFIG einverstanden, weil ich und alle die ich hier kenne was daraus mache.

Hoffe bin keinem zu sehr auf die Füße getreten, aber das mußte raus


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Hoffe bin keinem zu sehr auf die Füße getreten, aber das mußte raus


So ein Quatsch, natürlich trittst Du damit niemand auf die Füsse.
Wir sind hier in einem Diskussionsforum, da kann man alles sagen, solange der Ton vernünftig bleibt.
Wir sind ja nicht wie in Vereinen/Verbänden, bei denen einfach alles abgenickt wird, was von oben kommt..




> Warum ist es so wichtig eine alternative Rechtfertigung zu suchen die das Angeln mit dem Tierschutzgesetz in Verbindung bringt abgesehen von der Verwertungsabsicht?


Man sucht keine alternative "Rechtfertigung", sondern es gibt zig sinnvolle Gründe fürs Angeln auch abseits des reinen abknüppelns..



> Da ich auch Jäger bin kann ich euch nur empfehlen, vom DJV zu lernen. Da ist man weiß Gott nicht immer einer Meinung und es wird auf Verbandstagen z.T. heftig gestritten, aber eben hinter verschlossenen Türen.


Das Anglerboard ist ein Medium mit einem Diskussionsforum.
Da wird eben nicht mehr hinter verschlossenen Türen gemauschelt..
Nach Stuttgart21, nach Gorleben, Atomausstieg, Aufstand der katholischen Kirche in Deutschland gegen den Papst, oder jetzt Ägypten:
Irgendwann müssen alle lernen, dass man "die da unten" nicht mehr einfach weiter ignorieren kann..



> Noch eines zum VDSF und dem AVFIG in Bayern, ich bin Mitglied in einem bayerischen Angelverein der wiederum Mitglied im VDSF ist. Wir haben in unseren Gewässern durch nachhaltige Fischerei einen ausgezeichneten Fischbestand und das seit Jahren ohne jeglichen Besatz. *Hier rutschen regelmäßig Leuten mal Fische aus der Hand auch den sog. Kochtopfangler*, die ich so, wie es hier beschrieben im Verein noch nie gesehen habe


Ach guck an, Du beschreibst hier unter anderem einen klaren Gesetzebruch!
Gerade in Bayern hat der VDSF mit dafür gesorgt, dass es eine gesetzliche Rückwurfpflicht gibt und damit jeder maßige Fisch abzuknüppeln ist. 

Oder hat Dein Verein für seine Gewässer einen entsprechend wissenschaftlich haltbaren, jährlichen Hegeplan, indem manche Arten in definierten Größen für manche Gewässer davon ausgenommen sind?

Ansosnte nsiehst Du daran schon, warum wir sdo gegen den VDSF sind:
Weil es bei euch in Bayern ein komplett dummes gesetzloiches Rückwurfverbot gibt, das von euren Verbänden und dem Bundes-VDSF auch noch unterstützt wird und so die Angler dazu zwingt (was Du ja oben selber zugibst) gesetzwidrig zu handeln..

Wir wollen statt dummer und sinnloser Getze und Verbände eben lieber vernünftige, damit sich Angler nicht solchen Gefahren deds gesetzwidrigen Tuns aussetzen, die alleine durch die falschen angelpolitishen Leitlinien des VDSF kommen..

Ganz einfach also eigentlich.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Ich bin mit Verband und dem bayerischen AVFIG einverstanden, weil ich und alle die ich hier kenne was daraus mache.



Wenn Du und alle die Du kennst mit der bayerischen AVFIG einverstanden seid, wieso " flutschen" Euch dann Fische durch die Finger ?

Wieso kritisierst Du Angler, die jeden maßigen Fisch entnehmen?

Und, wie findest Du die AVFIG wenn Dein Haus- oder Lieblingsgewässer mal durch Chemikalien belastet wird ? 

Hast schon verstanden, dass es in Bayern eine solche Diskussion wie hier in NRW niemals geben wird, weil da per Fischereigesetz sofort Ende mit Angeln ist ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Oberlandler,
ist Dir eigendlich klar, dass es mit der Nachhaltigkeit an Deinem Gewässer schnell vorbei ist, wenn ihr euch alle nach eurem Fischereirecht richtet ?
Die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung eures Gewässers ist nur durch kollektiven Rechtsbruch möglich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Und dass auf Grund der Wichtigkeit des TSG, das der VDSF immer so herausstellt, die Vereine/Gewässerbewirtschafter in Bayern sehr schnell mal in die Bredouille kommen können, ist denen immer noch nicht klar.

Da klar ist, dass nur allgemein der Begriff Hege es nicht rechtfertigt, deswegen in jedem Gewässer gegen die klare Aussage des TSG (töten nur aus vernünftigem Grund) einfach allen maßigen Fischen außerhalb der Schonzeit auf den Kopf zu kloppen (das bestätigen so sogar die Grünen!!), impliziert das recht teure Folgen für die Gewässerbewirtschafter in Bayern:
Denn wenn das so wichtig ist, kann das bayrische Gesetz nur dann im Einklang mit dem TSG stehen, *wenn es für jedes Gewässer jährlich einen wissenschaftlich haltbaren Hegeplan gibt*.

Denn nur so kann der einzelne Angler dann von der Befolgung des übergeordneten Tierschutzgesetzes entbunden werden, Fische, die er aus dem vorgeschriebenen  sinnvollen individuellen Gründen nicht verwerten kann oder will, zu töten: 
Aus wissenschafltich haltbaren Hegegründen und nicht einfach aus Jux und Dollerei, wie es heute ist...

Ich wünsch mir manchmal fast, das da die Schützer drauf kommen und das in Bayern als Gesetz durchbringen und damit die VDSF-gläubigen Vereine in die Pleite treiben..

Das gleiche gilt natürlich für alle Vereine/VDSF-Verbände, die vorschreiben, dass jeder maßige Fisch grundsätzlich abzuknüppeln sei aus "Hegegründen" oder wegen des TSG!

Auch und gerade in NRW (darum gehts hier ja eigentlich):
Jeder Angler, der in NRW in einem VDSF-Verein ist, der solche blödsinnigen Regelungen drin hat, müsste dagegen Sturm laufen, wenn er nicht riskieren will, dass sein Verein pleite geht und damit auch das Angeln unmöglich wird!!

Aber scheinbar sind Angler unendlich leidensfähig und lassen sich vom VDSF allen Unfug gefallen - und erst wenn das Angeln selber komplett unmöglich wird, wachen sie auf (siehe Angelverbot Dortmund, Envio, NRW)......

Und, merkt ihr was?
Es läuft immer auf das Gleiche raus:
Falsche angelpolitische Grundsätze des VDSF, die seit Jahrezehnten verfolgt und umgesetzt werden und den Anglern immer nur immer mehr sinnlose Restriktionen und nie was Gutes gebracht haben - und die Angler lassen sich das auch noch gefallen....

Dabei wäre es so einfach:
Der DAV hat da komplett andere, den VDSF-Leitlinien widersprechende angelpolitische Grundsätze.

In einen richtigen Anglerverband wechseln, der Anglerinteressen vertritt und nicht wie der VDSF falschen Naturschutz- und Tierschutzideologien anhängt.

Sondern der klar macht, dass gerade die Angler aus purem eigenem Interesse die besten Schützer sind - nicht indem man mit angelfeindlichen Schützern einfach zusammen arbeitet und deren krude Ideologien auch noch aufnimmt und umsetzt, sondern indem man klar positives und richtiges "schützen" aus Anglersicht dagegensetzt..


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja ja, die bösen Gastangler,
wo kämen wir auch hin, wenn die auch noch Fische fangen ?
in Wirklichkeit wird da mal ne 35er Bafo zur SEfo ! und die hat der Gastangler gefälligst zurückzusetzen. 
Selbst erlebt.


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ist doch klar warum.

es wird doch nicht kontrolliert.

was glaubst du was los wäre wenn regelmäßig kontrolliert werden würde und jedes vergehn ...kescher vergessen, maßband vergessen, lebender köderfisch..., fisch zurücksetzen etc. 

zur anzeige/ bußgeld führen würde...  :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja was denn ?


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> ja was denn ?



war auf thomas bezogen....

warum die angler sich den vdsf gefallen lassen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> ist doch klar warum.
> 
> es wird doch nicht kontrolliert.
> 
> ...


*
Das ist mitten ins Schwarze getroffen.*

Die Ignoranz in Sachen Angelpolitik kann man sich nur erlauben, weil die Gefahr des erwischt werdens (noch) sehr gering ist. 
" Lass die da oben doch machen was sie wollen, ich angel weiter so, wie es mir gefällt".

Dabei wird verdrängt, dass man nur noch so lange angelt, wie es "denen da oben" gefällt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Noch eines zum VDSF und dem AVFIG in Bayern, ich bin Mitglied in einem bayerischen Angelverein der wiederum Mitglied  im VDSF ist. Wir haben in unseren Gewässern durch nachhaltige Fischerei einen ausgezeichneten Fischbestand und das seit Jahren ohne jeglichen Besatz. Hier *rutschen regelmäßig Leuten mal Fische aus der Hand* auch den sog. Kochtopfangler, die ich so, wie es hier beschrieben im Verein noch nie gesehen habe.
> 
> Ich bin mit Verband und dem bayerischen AVFIG einverstanden, weil ich und alle die ich hier kenne was daraus mache.
> 
> Hoffe bin keinem zu sehr auf die Füße getreten, aber das mußte raus



Das "aus der Hand rutschen" ist nicht mehr nötig!

Die bayer. Gesetzgebung ist so geschickt vorgegangen, dass das der Gewässerbewirtschafter für die Angler festlegen kann.
Viele Verein setzen nun die gegebene Möglichkeit von C&D um.

Von Gesetzgeber und Verband abgesegnet und durch unabhängige Rechtsgutachten abgesichert (die von einer äußerst geschickten Gesetzgebung sprechen, da diese nun das Handeln der Angler in Bayern nach allen Richtungen absichert):

Konkretes umgesetztes Musterbeispiel hierzu für ein Salmonidengewässer:

"*  Fangbeschränkung und Entnahmeregelungen* Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
Davon maximal 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm Länge pro Jahr.
Maßgabe  nach § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG: *Zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels und unter  Beachtung des Tierschutzsrechts dürfen alle Forellenarten zurück gesetzt  werden.* Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen."


Lass dich hier im AB nicht durch unsachgemäße Darstellungen bezüglich Bayerns verunsichern und setzt im Verein die seit Juni 2010 gültige Gesetzgebung um.


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

und WENN man mal erwischt wird, dann gibt häufig nur ein kleines gespräch..mit ner mündlichen verwarnung und das wars.


ralle...zum NOCH..

da wird sich nichts dran ändern solange die aufseher das als hobby betreiben und nicht für ihren aufwand entlohnt werden.

manchesmal hab ich das gefühl......den aufsehern gehts nur um...hauptsache papiere haben.
mal jugendfrei ausgedrückt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Toni:
Gut, wenn das Dein Verein so geregelt hat (/abgesehen von diesme Unfug, der ja wieder auf der Verwrtzung des fisches als einzigem sinnvollen Angelgrund beruht: "Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen.") - wenn er jedoch dies nicht jährlich wissenschaftlich haltbar begründen kann, steht er rechtlich auf dünnem Eis.. 

Das gilt auch hierfür:


> Die bayr. Gesezgebung ist so geschickt vorgegangen, dass das der Gewässerbewirtschafter für die Angler festlegen kann.


Wenn man Abknüppelgebote drin hat, ericht eben nicht der Wunsch eines mehr oder weniger geschulten Gewässerwartes, der nur auf Grund mangelhafter Fangstatistiken seine Planung macht aus, um den einzelnen Angler davon zu entbinden...

Das gleiche gilt im Umkehrschluss für die von Dir genannten Möglichkeiten des zurücksetzens:
Auch das muss eigentlich wissenschaftlich haltbar bewiesen werden...

Momentan habt ihr da sicher keine Probleme - aber wenn die Schützer mal merken, wie sie da die Gewässerbewirtschafter wegen des TSG zu haltbaren, jährlichen Hegeplänen zwingen können, werdet ihr euch noch sehr "freuen" ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Toni,
wenn Du also 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm gefangen hast, darfst Du den Rest des Jahres nicht mehr in diesem Gewässer angeln.

Zitat:
Davon maximal 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm Länge pro Jahr.
Maßgabe nach § 11 Abs. 8 AVBayFiG: *Zur Erfüllung des Hegeziels und unter Beachtung des Tierschutzsrechts dürfen alle Forellenarten zurück gesetzt werden.* Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen."


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Das "aus der Hand rutschen" ist nicht mehr nötig!
> 
> Die bayer. Gesetzgebung ist so geschickt vorgegangen, dass das der Gewässerbewirtschafter für die Angler festlegen kann.
> Viele Verein setzen nun die gegebene Möglichkeit von C&D um.
> ...



Sorry Toni, aber das ist eine zusammengeschusterte Interpretation. Ich lass mich da jetzt nicht auf eine weiterführende Diskussion über die juristische Nichtigkeit dieser Regelung ein. 

Nur soviel.

Die Hege wird u.a. über Fangbegrenzungen, Mindestmaße, Brittelmaße und Schonzeiten geregelt. Eine Kann - Vorschrift ist nicht mit hegerischen Gründen zu rechtfertigen.  
Das ist ein glänzendes Beispiel für die Blauäugigkeit, mit der viele Angler und Vereine glauben, dem Gesetz ein Schnippchen zu schlagen. 

Entweder alle "Forellenarten" müssen zurückgesetzt werden, oder es dürfen nur zwei gefangen und entnommen werden. 
Was Du da anführst ist ein verkapptes C&R, was Dir jeder halbwegs kompetente RA in der Luft zerreißt.


----------



## Koghaheiner (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sowas ist nicht ungewöhnlich. Oft gibt es sehr hohe Strafen bei Insolvenzverfahren wegen allerlei Dingen.
> 
> Praktisch bleibt immer die Frage offen, ob das Insolvenzvermögen ausreicht. Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber bei der kriminellen Energie wage ich das zu bezweifeln.




Wenn noch 1,8 Millionen da wären wäre kaum der Insolvenzfall eingetreten.

Gruß 

Kogha


----------



## snofla (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hab hier noch was weiss nicht obs schon gepostet wurde



http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/aktuelles/pcb_dortmund_aktuell.php


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Thomas,
auch wenn du hier Feinde und Tierschützer immer wieder auf den Plan ruft, 
wird das nichts daran ändern, dass formaljuristisch diese Sache durch ist: Die Vereine, nicht nur meiner, sondern sehr viele (diese Mustebeispiel ist von einem befreundeten Verein), setzen dies nun um, weil es erlaubt und abgesichert ist. Das hat mit Wissenschaft nichts zu tun, sondern ist rein formaljuristisch zu bewerten, es muss nur ein (sogar "formloser" und nicht wissenschftl begründeter) Hegeplan des Gewässerbewirtschafters vorliegen, da vertraue ich den Rechtsgutachten!



Thomas: Das AB sollte auch Hilfestellung und Informationen außerhalb deiner redaktionell-politischen Richtung geben.
Sehe ich das falsch?
Ist es im Sinne der Redaktion durch verbandspolitische Negativmalerei und unsachgemäße  Darstellungen zumindest was Bayern betrifft, Angler zu verunsichern ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralf,

was juristisch haltbar ist oder nicht, dafür werden Leute bezahlt, die das aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz überprüfen und das ist so geschehen = unabhängige Rechtsgutachten.
Dazu benötige ich also nicht die Interpretationen von Nichtjuristen hier im Board.


----------



## MefoProf (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Nach Erreichen des Fanglimits ist das Fischen einzustellen."



Hallo,

Das ist für mich ein klares Angelverbot, um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage hier einzugehen. Wenn auch kein umfassendes. 

Ob das alles juristisch hieb und stichfest ist, was ihr da in Bayern betreibt, kann ich leider auch nicht beurteilen. 

Offensichtlich ist aber, dass hier ein Problem vorliegt, dass man versucht mit allen möglichen juristischne Spitzfindigkeiten und Kniffen zu umgehen.

|wavey:


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das ist für mich ein klares Angelverbot, um mal auf die Ausgangsfrage hier einzugehen. Wenn auch kein umfassendes.
> 
> ...



seh ich auch so. wobei man dies nicht kontrollieren kann.


die einstellung dazu würd mich nun aber auch mal interessieren.
was ist wennman anfang des jahres 2 forellen fängt? die restlichen ..sagen wir mal 9 monate wird das gewässer dann von demjenigen nicht mehr beangelt?
oder wird nun der hegeplan für das gewässer wieder umgeschrieben?
oder geht man nun fürn angelkollegen dort angeln...weil dieser noch keine forelle hat?


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni,
> wenn Du also 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm gefangen hast, darfst Du den Rest des Jahres nicht mehr in diesem Gewässer angeln.
> 
> Zitat:
> ...



Doch, das darf man dann eben schon:

Du hast *unvollständig *zitiert:
Die Entnahme von Salmoniden ist auf 2 Stück pro Tag, 4 Stück pro Woche (Mo-So) und 30 Stück pro Jahr beschränkt.
Davon maximal 2 Salmoniden über 60 cm Länge pro Jahr.

Du darft also innerhalb deines Fanglimits nur max 2 Stück ü60 entnehmen, die anderen ü60 mußt du dann aus Hegegründen zurücksetzen.

*Was aber witzig, aber auch äußerst bedenklich ist:

Da wird seit Jahren im AB über C&D wie auch Entnahmefenster diskutiert und diese auch gefordert;
dann setzt man dies in seiner Freizeit unter enormen Energie- und Zeitaufwand , aber auch persönlich finanziellen Aufwand, um,
und wird dafür wieder im AB angezweifelt und kritisiert
und sogar die Angelfeinde auf den Plan gerufen und denen mögl. Einsprüche in den Mund gelegt.*


----------



## Luku (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ok, mus gestehn...fehler auch von mir nun. 

hatte die fangbegrenzung von 30 stück verschludert...nicht dran gedacht.
sorry


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> ok, mus gestehn...fehler auch von mir nun.
> 
> hatte die fangbegrenzung von 30 stück verschludert...nicht dran gedacht.
> sorry



Alles klar #h


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Was aber witzig, aber auch äußerst bedenklich ist:
> 
> Da wird seit Jahren im AB über C&D wie auch Entnahmefenster diskutiert und diese auch gefordert;
> dann setzt man dies unter enormen Energie- und Zeitaufwand um,
> ...



Toni, ich bin sehr sicher, dass sich in naher Zukunft ausgebildete Juristen mit dem Bayerischen Fischereigesetz beschäftigen werden. 

Ich weiß nicht ob es typische bayerisch ist, einen enormen Zeitaufwand zu investieren um ein halbseidenes Fischereigesetz zu entwerfen., ansatt es so zu formulieren:

_" Fische, die nicht verwertet werden können, dürfen unter Beachtung des Tierschutzgesetzes schonend zurückgesetzt werden"._

Das hätte vollkommen ausgereicht und wäre zudem rechtlich unangreifbar. 

Die Nestwärme, die so mancher Bayer bei diesem tollen Fischereigesetz zu verspüren glaubt, ist nix anderes als die Reibungshitze die entsteht, wenn man über den Tisch gezogen wird.


----------



## Jose (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ralf,
> was juristisch haltbar ist oder nicht, dafür werden Leute bezahlt, die das aufgrund ihrer Kompetenz überprüfen und das ist so geschehen = unabhängige Rechtsgutachten.
> Dazu benötige ich also nicht die Interpretationen von Nichtjuristen hier im Board.




was von juristischer kompetenz zu halten ist, sieht mensch ja in schöner regelmäßigkeit an z.b. entscheidungen des BVG, die ganze, von regierungsjuristen erstellte, regelwerke verwerfen.

was du über die bayrische rechtslage schreibst, erinnert schon etwas an das "Königlich _Bayerische Amtsgericht_".
da ist also ein regelwerk erstellt worden, das auf vereinsseite durch geschickte hubereien oder glitschige hände "kompensiert" wird.

kann ich natürlich nicht verstehen, da mir die "juristische kompetenz" fehlt.
aber da kannst du uns sicher aufhelfen, bayrisches augenzwinkern zu verstehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Toni,
stimmt , hab da nich richtig interpretiert


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Toni,
> stimmt , hab da nich richtig interpretiert



Alles klar #h


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Toni,
was Du über C&D schreibst, da interprtierst Du aber nicht ganz richtig
es wird nicht kritisiert, dass ihr das macht, sondern es wird darauf hingewiesen, dass das nicht mit eurem Fischereigesetz vereinbar ist.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ralle, das glaube ich erstmal noch nicht, weil es doch in Bayern keinerlei anlassbezogenen Handlungsbedarf für irgendwelche Änderungen gibt.
Ich finde das Beispiel von Toni absolut bemerkenswert, weil es die Unsinnigkeit der gesetzlichen Regelung bestens aufzeigt.
Hier wird unter ganz spitzfindiger Auslegung des Gesetzestextes (hier konkret bezogen auf die Hegemaßnahmen) eine für alle Betroffenen sinnvolle Lösung gefunden.
Genau das aber ist das, was auch wir fordern: Handeln im Sinne der Angler und nicht gegen sie.
Der Verein, der diese Regelung entworfen hat, dreht den verbandsseitig erzeugten Schwachsinn geschickt in die richtige Richtung. In meinen Augen ist genau das passiver Widerstand gegen übergeordnete Instanzen (Verband, Landesgesetzgebung) und noch viel mehr: Rechtssicherheit für den Angler, der sich in seinem Handeln auf diese Regelung berufen kann.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns mal intensiver darauf stürzen, die überall im Landesfischereirecht anzutreffenden Schwachsinnsregeln nicht nur zu kritisieren und dagegen vorzugehen, sondern einfach nach Tricks und Kniffen suchen, wie sie auszuhebeln sind.
Tonis Beispiel zeigt, dass jeder Erlaubnisscheinausgeber in Bayern Regeln aufstellen könnte, die aus einem Entnahmegebot eine freie Entscheidbarkeit machen. Je mehr dieses Beispiel Schule macht, umso mehr wird das dahinter liegende Gesetz ad absurdum geführt.
Und genau dann entsteht der Handlungsbedarf, eine vernünftige Gesetzgebung zu finden.

Aber wir sind hier nicht in Bayern sondern beim Angelverbot NRW. Und auch da zeigt sich anhand der Aktivitäten und Äußerungen des LFV, dass Widerstand gegen skurille Denkweisen gewisser grün gefärbter Politiker sich formieren lässt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honey,
richtig ! der einzelne Angler kann sich auf diese Regelungen berufen.
Im Falle eines Falles hat dann der Verein die A-Karte, der diese Regeln aufgestellt hat


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich finde das Beispiel von Toni absolut bemerkenswert, weil es die Unsinnigkeit der gesetzlichen Regelung bestens aufzeigt.
> Hier wird unter ganz spitzfindiger Auslegung des Gesetzestextes (hier konkret bezogen auf die Hegemaßnahmen) eine für alle Betroffenen sinnvolle Lösung gefunden.
> Genau das aber ist das, was auch wir fordern: Handeln im Sinne der Angler und nicht gegen sie.
> Der Verein, der diese Regelung entworfen hat, dreht den verbandsseitig erzeugten Schwachsinn geschickt in die richtige Richtung. In meinen Augen ist genau das passiver Widerstand gegen übergeordnete Instanzen (Verband, Landesgesetzgebung) und noch viel mehr: Rechtssicherheit für den Angler, der sich in seinem Handeln auf diese Regelung berufen kann.



Wollen wir denn Gesetze, die man spitzfindig umstricken muss, um sich dann auf unsicherem rechtlichen Terrain zu bewegen, oder wollen wir liberale, klare und einfache Gesetze, an denen man nicht mehr stricken muss?

Die von Toni aufgeführte Regelung hält einem Rechtsstreit sicher nicht stand.

Das Totschlaggesetz in Bayern passt hier in so fern rein, weil es bei einer Gewässerbelastung die gleichen Folgen nach sich zieht, wie die " Empfehlung " des VDSF. Sogar mit noch stärkerer Wirkung, da eben ein Gesetz.


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Genau, und wenn dem Verein dann von Gesetzgeberseite Stress gemacht wird (und dann vielleicht sogar mit Verbandsunterstützung), dann kannst Du sicher sein, dass wir das öffentlich machen, wenn es uns zu Gehör kommt!!!

(also ein weiterer "Revolutionsaufruf"  )


@Ralle:
Natürlich nicht, aber gegen unsinnige Gesetze vorzugehen, kann ja durchaus auch heißen, sie ad absurdum zu führen.
Wenn die Regelung tatsächlich durch einen Rechtsstreit gekippt wird, haben wir zu unseren zwar fundierten aber im weitesten Sinne theoretischen Argumenten endlich auch mal was ganz Konkretes und Faktisches. Ansonsten werden immer noch einzelne treue Gefolgsleute der jahrzehntelangen Verbandsverdummung (warum muss ich jetzt ausgerechnet an Schafe denken???) argumentieren, dass alles nur Theorie sei und nicht so heiß gegessen wie gekocht wird.


----------



## ohneLizenz (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

moin

super toni
=> von angler fuer angler
=> handeln statt motzen

ssssuuupppeeerrrr toni



tip und wunsch an dich:  nicht von motzern hier runterkriegen laßen


----------



## Oberlandler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Toni

Wird bei uns im Prinzip schon länger so gehandhabt in den neuen Karten steht dies auch so drinn mit Verweis auf FIG; AVFIG,TierschG und dem Gutachten. Habe heute die neuen Karten geholt und war darüber sehr erfreut.
Also alles in Butter

@ die die mir, zumindest indirekt ein verschmutztes Gewässer wünschen....

Ich will die genaue Aussage jetzt nicht raussuchen aber diejenigen werden sich schon angesprochen fühlen. Sowas ist doch echt ein Witz. Wer solche Äusserungen von sich gibt macht sich in meinen Augen komplett lächerlich. Natürlich tut es mir für die Betroffenen im Dortmunder Hafen leid, aber nicht, dass sie dort nicht mehr fischen dürfen, sondern dass ihr Gewässer so verschmutzt ist. Ich denke nämlich in so einem Gewässer will gar niemand ernsthaft fischen. Die die das doch wollen um den FIsch wieder zurrückzuschmeißen, also nur mit der Absicht "Spaß am Drill" zu haben, naja, dazu äussere ich mich lieber nicht...
Und keine Sorge um meine Gewässer  zu verschmutzen bräuchte es einen gezielten Anschlag, anders ist das hier Gott sei Dank nicht möglich, hier gibt es keine Industrie am Gewässer, LKW fahren auf den z.T. sehr steilen Straßen an den Fließgewässern nicht,... Bayerns Berge machens möglich.

So und jetzt zerfetzt mich


----------



## Oberlandler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @Honey,
> richtig ! der einzelne Angler kann sich auf diese Regelungen berufen.
> Im Falle eines Falles hat dann der Verein die A-Karte, der diese Regeln aufgestellt hat



Das stimmt so nicht ganz, in Bayern müssen Erlaubnisscheine von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde genehmigt werden, sowohl was die Menge der ausgegebenen Karten betrifft als auch den Inhalt der "vereinseigenen" Bestimmungen. Strengere Regelungen als im FIG werden normal immer genehmigt, da es hier aber eher um eine Lockerung geht, wurde das sicherlich genau überprüft und da es auf den Karten steht wurde es so genehmigt somit ist der Verein fein raus. Besagte Karte liegt also beim Landratsamt.


----------



## Zoddl (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> So und jetzt zerfetzt mich


Das wäre aber verschwendete Energie!

Ein verschmutztes Gewässer hat dir auch niemand direkt gewünscht. Eben nur darauf hingewiesen, dass dich das gleiche Problem wie die Dortmunder Hafenangler treffen würde, wenn dein Gewässer belastet werden/sein sollte.
Hier ist nicht mal der soziale Faktor gefragt... es geht lediglich darum zu begreifen, dass das was andere erwischt auch einen selbst treffen könnte!
Und belastete Gewässer sind da nur ein Aspekt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> @ die die mir, zumindest indirekt ein verschmutztes Gewässer wünschen....
> 
> Das tut Niemand, find Deine Anspielung auch nicht fair.
> 
> ...



Wieso zerfetzen ? Die entscheidung in einem verschmutzten Gewässer zu fischen fällt uns leicht, wenn wir nix anderes haben.

Und, denk mal dran, Wasser fließt immer abwärts und zum Meer. Und mit dem Wasser auch der ganze Unrat.

Wer in den Bergen lebt hat ganz einfach das Glück, dass keiner drüber sitzt und seine Scheixxe flussabwärts schickt. 

Das sei ihm gegönnt, doch bevor er anderen weise Ratschläge gibt möge er bedenken, dass seine eigene Scheixxe auch mit nach unten schwimmt.


----------



## Ossipeter (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Kommt immer darauf an wie geklärt wird!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Stimmt, die Kläranlagen in den Bayerischen Bergen sind legendär. :q:q

Nein, Scherz beiseite. Gegen illegale Einleitungen in Gewässer gibts keine Kläranlagen. Fakt ist nun mal, dass die meisten Gewässer in NRW und in vielen Ballungsgebieten belastet sind.
Das hast Du nur die Wahl drin zu angeln oder gar nicht. 
Und selbst diese Wahl wird uns ja noch genommen.


----------



## Oberlandler (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Ralle

Die Anspielung war aber so beabsichtig, denn genauso kam das eben rüber, bitte zwing mich nicht nochmal den genauen Beitrag rauszusuchen,kam bei mir aber so an, ob das jetzt fair ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt.

Naja das mit der Wahl in einem verseuchtem Gewässer zu fischen sehe ich eben ein wenig anders. Sicherlich wirst du dir denken, dass ich mich leicht rede. Aber ich sag dir ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Wahl hätte in solch einer Brühe zu fischen um den Fisch wieder reinzuschmeißen, weil ich ihn grundsätzlich eben aufgrund der Belastung nicht verwerten kann oder nicht angeln zu gehen, würde ich sicherlich nicht angeln gehen. So einfach ist das für mich.
Fischen nur um einen Fisch zu fangen, ihn zu drillen, evtl noch Fotso etc zu machen ist eben nicht meines. Ich will zumindest die Möglichkeit haben den Fisch zu verwerten.
Ich fahre auch auf den See habe meine Angeln dabei und sitze dann stundenlang im Boot ohne überhaupt zu angeln. Hauptsache raus aus dem Alltag. Ob ich für dieses Erlebnis in einem verseuchten Gewässer fischen muss?
Ich denke nicht.
Ich gehe auch stundenlang auf die Jagd ohne auch nur einmal durch das Zielfernrohr zu schauen. Oft genügt mir der Blick durchs Fernglas und die Ruhe. (Natürlich muss ich bei der Jagd meinen Abschußplan erfüllen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und auf den Abschußplan hat man auch Einfluß man darf eben nicht ganz so genau zählen  )
Wahrscheinlich sehe ich das Ganze ein wenig zu eindimensional, aber das solltest du dir eventuell auch eingestehen.

Eventuell tue ich mir, eben weil ich aus so einer Gegend hier komme (Berge, Quellflüsse, Seen mit Trinkwasserqualität,..) leicht so zu reden aber ich verstehe durchaus deine Argumentation, sie gut zu finden fällt mir - aus besagten Gründen- ein wenig schwer.
Wäre interssant zu wissen, ob es denn wirklich keine andere Wahl für dich gibt ausser in verseuchten Gewässern zu fischen.Es wird doch auch bei euch saubere Gewässer geben kann man dann nicht auf die "dreckigen" verzichten?

Wäre dir dankbar wenn du auf diesen Punkt genauer eingehen könntest


----------



## Luku (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@oberlandler

klar kann man auf diese gewässer verzichten...wenn fundierte tests gemacht wurden bzw. es offensichtlich ist, dass diese gewässer verseucht sind.
es ist aber im fall dortmunder ems kanal so, da wird oder soll ein gewässer gesperrt werden auf grund eines ..ich nenn es mal "verdachts".
das würde dann nicht nur diesen kanal betreffen sondern sämtliche kanäle und flüsse in nrw.
denn einen verdacht kann ich für jedes gewässer äussern.
im grunde würde dies sogar euch unten in süddeutschland betreffen. denn auch ihr habt industrie an kanälen und flüssen.
und nicht jeder wird da klares trinkwasser einlaufen lassen.
beispiel schweiz. für den rhein abschnitt in der schweiz gibt es auch verzehrwarnungen etc.

bildlich gesagt:...wenn 10 bürger von 80 millionen an schweinegrippe erkrankt sind, wird auch nicht die BRD unter quarantäne gestellt.

und keine sorge...brühe fliesst in unseren seen und flüssen auch nicht. die qualität ist hervoragend und überwiegend ebenso trinkwasserqualität.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

irgentwie scheint es bayrische Mentalität zu sein. Gesetze und Regeln zu umgehen. Beim Angeln flutschen einem mal ein paar Fische durch die Finger, ups den wollte ich doch abknüppeln.
Bei der Jagd wird halt nicht sooo genau gezählt. nach dem Motto: was jukt mich der Abschussplan, ich schieß soviel, wie ich es für richtig halte.

Bayern scheint das Paradies zu sein


----------



## Luku (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgentwie scheint es bayrische Mentalität zu sein. Gesetze und Regeln zu umgehen. Beim Angeln flutschen einem mal ein paar Fische durch die Finger, ups den wollte ich doch abknüppeln.
> Bei der Jagd wird halt nicht sooo genau gezählt. nach dem Motto: was jukt mich der Abschussplan, ich schieß soviel, wie ich es für richtig halte.
> 
> Bayern scheint das Paradies zu sein



halt freistaat mentalität. 
was interessiert den bayern was die preussen machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> was interessiert den bayern was die preussen machen


Da setz ich noch einen drauf:
Was interessiert die Bayern, was bayrische Regierungen und Verbände beschliessen? 
;-))

Nach dem Motto "München ist weit und der Himmel weiss-blau"...
;-))


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo




Luku schrieb:


> halt freistaat mentalität.
> was interessiert den bayern was die preussen machen.


 
Aus bayerischer Sicht:

Das Problem ist, dass die Preussen im rechten Winkel um die Kurve gehen.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

moin  moin

brillendorsch:

=> du sagst "irgentwie scheint es bayrische Mentalität zu sein. Gesetze und Regeln zu  umgehen." 

=> toni hat doch geschrieben daß alles nun nach recht und gesetz ist auch wenn du es nicht glauben willst

=> welches problem hast du?
ich weiß welches:
=> die einen wißen die anderen glauben
=> die einen handeln die anderen motzen
=> die einen erkundigen sich die anderen schwätzen weil sie glauben

das ist dein problem !


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Oberlander:
Und was Du auch nicht berücksichtigst, ist die Tatsache, dass uns genau von der Instanz, die jetzt das Angeln verbieten will (Umweltministerium) in den Jahren zuvor vorgelogen wurde, die Qualität der Gewässer (Kanäle, Ruhr, Lippe, Rhein) habe sich deutlich verbessert.
Hast Du eine Vorstellung, wieviele Jugendliche im Sommer im Kanal baden gehen, um den überfüllten Freibädern zu entgehen?
Der Angler im Ruhrgebiet, der fast schon traditionell nach der Maloche mit dem Fahrrad an seinen Kanal fährt, war bisher keine vom Aussterben bedrohte Spezies. Jetzt wird er von Johannes Remmel und seiner Partei vielleicht zwangsweise dazu gemacht. 
Klar, auch wir in NRW haben klare Trinkwassertalsperren, saubere Flussoberläufe etc., aber dafür sitzt Du erstmal 'ne knappe Stunde hin und genauso lange zurück im Auto. Für 3 Stunden Angeln musst Du 5 Stunden Zeit haben. Das wird zwischen 16:00 Uhr Feierabend und Einbrechen der Dunkelheit im größten Teil des Jahres verdammt knapp.

Wie gesagt, ich finde es gut, dass die Bayern erfinderisch genug sind, geschickt zu interpretieren und gemütlich genug, gewisse Dinge mit 'ner Brotzeit und 'ner Maß mit dem zuständigen Landratsamt zu regeln. Aber diese Verhältnisse sind auf NRW allgemein und das Ruhrgebiet im Besonderen absolut nicht übertragbar.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



ohneLizenz schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> brillendorsch:
> 
> ...


 
sich bewust beim Abschussplan verzählen oder das flutschen der Fische durch die Finger ist jetzt nach Recht und Gesetz ?|bigeyes
na ja, wenns der Toni sagt, wirds schon passen#d


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

brillendorsch:
"sich bewust beim Abschussplan verzählen oder das flutschen der Fische  durch die Finger ist jetzt nach Recht und Gesetz ?|bigeyes
na ja, wenns der Toni sagt, wirds schon passen#d"

toni hat gesagt daß fische nicht durch haende rutschen muessen
abschußplan hat toni nicht gesagt

toni:
"aus der Hand rutschen" ist nicht mehr nötig!

Die bayer. Gesetzgebung ist so geschickt vorgegangen, dass das der  Gewässerbewirtschafter für die Angler festlegen kann.
Viele Verein  setzen nun die gegebene Möglichkeit von C&D um.

Von Gesetzgeber und Verband  abgesegnet und durch unabhängige Rechtsgutachten abgesichert (die von  einer äußerst geschickten Gesetzgebung sprechen, da diese nun das  Handeln der Angler in Bayern nach allen Richtungen absichert)"

=> brillendorsch: kannst du lesen oder das verstehen?


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ohnelizenz:
Was Toni geschrieben hat, ist lediglich, dass es einzelnen Vereinen gelingt, durch lokale Regelungen das an sich schwachsinnige Gesetz ad absurdum zu führen.

Das finde ich 1.) gut und 2.) frage ich mich sofort, was dann noch dieser gesetzliche Unfug soll, aber 3.) -vergesst das bitte nicht immer- sind wir hier nicht in einem Thread über Bayern sondern in einem NRW-Thema, das zwar auf andere Bundesländer ausschlagen kann (und wohl leider auch wird), aber wo in der Sache gerade Bayern am wenigsten betroffen ist, solange dort kein menschengemachter Umweltfrevel begangen wird, den sich hier wie anderswo auf der Welt bestimmt keiner wünscht.


----------



## Luku (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> sich bewust beim Abschussplan verzählen oder das flutschen der Fische durch die Finger ist jetzt nach Recht und Gesetz ?|bigeyes
> na ja, wenns der Toni sagt, wirds schon passen#d



naja komm,

bei uns flutschen auch so einige fische durch die hand...oder das maßband wird falsch angelegt so das der fisch untermaß hat...gegenteil gibts natürlich auch.

ich kenne im grunde aber keinen angler der nicht C&R praktiziert.


auch bei uns wird der rechte winkel rund geschliffen.

im grunde ist ja dies das problem.
ich als angler muss mir schweinereien ausdenken um mein handeln zu rechtfertigen..und wenn es dann halt solche regelungen bezüglich hegefischen sind.
hier wird ein gesetz per gesetz und dieses wieder per gesetz ausgehebelt.
deutschland dein paragraphendschungel!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Brillendorsch: Wenn ein Jäger sich "verzählt" und das eine oder andere Tier mehr überlebt, sehe ich das genauso positiv, wie wenn ein Angler überrascht feststellen muss, wie flutschig ein Fisch sein kann und der ihm dann wieder ins Wasser "entgleitet".
Da ist's doch egal ob in Bayern, Kenia oder Timbuktu :m 

Was nicht egal ist, sind Gesetze und Verordnungen, die an sich freie, reife und entscheidungsfähige Menschen dazu zwingen, Dinge bewusst gegen ihre persönliche Überzeugung tun zu müssen, wenn sie einem privaten Hobby nachgehen.
Dies ist grundsätzlich gesehen nicht immer vermeidbar, aber genau da, wo es weder andere Menschen gefährdet oder in ihrer persönlichen Freiheit einschränkt noch in irgendeiner Form irgendein vorhandenes übergeordnetes Gesetz gefährdet, also eine Regelung nichts anderes wird als eine unnötige Bevormundung, sollten die Betroffenen den Mut und die Energie haben, dagegen anzugehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ohneLizenz,
offensichtlich kannst Du selbst nicht lesen.
dem Oberlandler flutschen die Fische durch die Finger und er verzählt sich beim Abschussplan, nicht der Toni.

@Luku
das stimmt, was Du sagst nur prahlen wir nicht damit


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honey
genau darauf will ich ja auch hinaus.
es ist doch absurd, wenn unsinnige Gesetze erlassen werden und Leute quasi gezwungen werden mit Spitzfindigkeiten diese zu umgehen.

@alle Bayern
auch wenn es so aussieht, ich hab nix gegen euch, manchmal bewundere ich euch sogar


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

brillendorsch:
"genau darauf will ich ja auch hinaus.
es ist doch absurd, wenn unsinnige Gesetze erlassen werden und Leute  quasi gezwungen werden mit Spitzfindigkeiten diese zu umgehen."

=> nicht in bayern mehr => da kann man ja neidisch werden
=> tip: einfach eine staerkere brille um klarer zu sehen ;=)
=> sonst geht nichts weiter wenn immer was nun gut ist schlecht gemacht wird


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ohneLizenz,
die Handlung als solche kritisiere ich doch gar nicht
auch will ich es nicht schlecht machen.
Ich kritisiere die Notwendigkeit so handeln zu müssen. Da hat Honey schon Recht, wenn er sagt, das es egal ist ob in Bayern oder Timbuktu.
wenn ich die bayrische Mentalität ansprach, muss es nicht negativ gemeint sein. Obwohl man es zugegebener Maßen so lesen kann.


----------



## ohneLizenz (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

brillendorsch
=> aber wenn keine notwendigkeit so zu handeln mehr gibt sondern die moeglichkeit es erlaubt zu tun?
=> und so verstehe ich es nun in bayern


----------



## Brillendorsch (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ich glaube wir reden an einander vorbei.
mit Handeln meinte ich jetzt nicht das Verzählen oder durch die Finger flutschen lassen, sondern eben diese Entnahmeregelungen.

nun lass mal gut sein.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> @ Ralle
> 
> Die Anspielung war aber so beabsichtig, denn genauso kam das eben rüber, bitte zwing mich nicht nochmal den genauen Beitrag rauszusuchen,kam bei mir aber so an, ob das jetzt fair ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt.
> 
> ...




Wohnortnah, heißt im Umkreis von ca. einer Stunde Fahrtzeit, gibt es bei uns zwar wenige unbelastete ( kann auch belastet, aber noch nicht aufgefallen sein)  Gewässer, aber dort kann man nicht angeln. Die sind in Hand von Pächtergemeinschaften oder von Vereinen, die keine Mitglieder mehr aufnehmen.

Dann gibt es noch massig Forellenpuffs, die vermutlich unbelastete Wasser führen, und ein paar Dorfvereine, die kleine Teiche als Vereinsgewässer haben, aber das ist nicht unbedingt mein Ding.

Die nächsten unbelasteten Gewässer sind die Talsperren im Sauerland, aber das ist ein Fahrzeit von über einer Stunde.

An den betroffenen Kanälen in NRW angeln zig tausende von Menschen. Durch ein Angelverbot würden die versuchen, auf unbelastete Gewässer umzusteigen. 
Das bedeutet, die wenigen Möglichkeiten die es noch gibt (Talsperren, Baggerlöcher, kleinere Seen oder Flüsse) wären in kürzester Zeit hoffnungslos überfüllt, bzw. mit Aufnahmesperre versehen.

Bei uns dürfen für jedes Gewässer nur eine begrenzte Zahl von Fischereierlaubnisscheinen ausgestellt werden, was von der unteren Fischereibehörde vorgeschrieben wird. 

Für den durchschnittlich verdienenden Bürger bleiben nur die großen Flüsse und Kanäle. 

Willkommen in NRW, dem am dichtesten besiedelten BL Deutschlands.


----------



## Koghaheiner (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die nächsten unbelasteten Gewässer sind die Talsperren im Sauerland, aber das ist ein Fahrzeit von über einer Stunde.




Denk mal an die Möhne und das PFT. 

Bin mir nicht sicher das man da von "unbelastet" sprechen kann, wenn ich mich recht entsinne enstammte das PFT einem "Bodenverbesserer" der auf landwirtschaftliche Flächen ( u.a. Tannenbaumschonungen) ausgebracht wurde, wer weiß welche der Talsperren noch mit PFT belastet ist ohne das da groß drüber gesprochen wurde, übrigens wurde dort nicht auch in diesem Zusammenhang nur eine "Verzehrempfehlung" abgegeben? 

Gruß

Kogha

Ahja, grade noch gefunden:
http://abenteuerwissen.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/22/0,1872,7401942,00.html


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Denk mal an die Möhne und das PFT.
> 
> Bin mir nicht sicher das man da von "unbelastet" sprechen kann, wenn ich mich recht entsinne enstammte das PFT einem "Bodenverbesserer" der auf landwirtschaftliche Flächen ( u.a. Tannenbaumschonungen) ausgebracht wurde, wer weiß welche der Talsperren noch mit PFT belastet ist ohne das da groß drüber gesprochen wurde, übrigens wurde dort nicht auch in diesem Zusammenhang nur eine "Verzehrempfehlung" abgegeben?
> 
> ...



Stimmt, die Möhne hatte ich vergessen. Die ist aber auch noch weiter weg als z.B. Bigge oder Lister und kommt für mich schon deshalb kaum in Frage.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Jede Region hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. In NRW kann man den Ruhrpott ja schon als eine einzige Stadt bezeichnen. In S-H werde ich keinen einzigen Gebirgsbach finden und in Bayern wird mit der Brandung eng...

Aber wie würde es aussehen wenn es in NRW keine Vertretung der Angler oder andere Naturschützer geben würde? Ich kann mich noch an die Abwasserrinne Emscher erinnern. Damals hatte man gerochen wenn man dem Fluss zu nahe kam und heute siehts schon bedeutend besser aus.


----------



## Luku (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

tja, optik und geruch ist oft nicht alles.

man siehts ja am kanal...  

sehe der kanal so aus wie damals die emscher hätte keiner erzählen können dat er sauber ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



mcrae schrieb:


> Jede Region hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. In NRW kann man den Ruhrpott ja schon als eine einzige Stadt bezeichnen. In S-H werde ich keinen einzigen Gebirgsbach finden und in Bayern wird mit der Brandung eng...
> 
> Aber wie würde es aussehen wenn es in NRW keine Vertretung der Angler oder andere Naturschützer geben würde? Ich kann mich noch an die Abwasserrinne Emscher erinnern. Damals hatte man gerochen wenn man dem Fluss zu nahe kam und heute siehts schon bedeutend besser aus.




Hast sicher überlesen, dass wir mit dem dortingen VDSF Landesverband engen und freundlichen Kontakt haben, dass der sich von den Vorgaben des Bundesverbandes distanziert hat und anglerfreundlich agiert, auch im Sinne unorganisierter Angler.

NRW ist halt nicht SH, was die Landesverbandsarbeit und vor allem die Kommunikationswilligkeit angeht.


----------



## mcrae (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Nein Ralle, hab ich nicht überlesen.

Ist ja begrüßenswert das sich der Verband in NRW ein Beispiel am LSFV genommen hat. Ok, in NRW sind sie noch nicht so gut wie in S-H aber das kann ja noch werden


----------



## Oberlandler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@ Brillendorsch

Nur um eines nochmal klar zu stellen, beim Abschußplan hab ich mich noch nie verzählt, was ich schießen muss schieße ich, darüber muss ich verwertungsnachweise erfüllen etc.
Wo man sich verzählen kann ist die Wildschätzung aufgrund derer die Behörde den Abschußplan erstellt.
Heißt ich zähle Wild, trage das in ein Formular ein und schicke es ans zuständige Amt, und die machen einen Abschußplan den ich erfüllen muss.
Aber ich übersehe eben bei der Wildschätzung mal Tiere oder ich sehe auf den ersten Blick, dass ein Gams oder ein Hirsch eigentlich kein Bayer sondern Österreicher ist (die gehen anders) und ebstimmt wieder zurrück über die Grenze wechselt,
wenn nicht was kann ich dafür 

@ Ralle

ja so wie du das schreibst ist dass ein wirkliches Problem, dass mir so nicht bewusst war. War eben noch nie im Ruhrpott


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> irgentwie scheint es bayrische Mentalität zu sein. Gesetze und Regeln zu umgehen. Beim Angeln flutschen einem mal ein paar Fische durch die Finger, ups den wollte ich doch abknüppeln.
> Bei der Jagd wird halt nicht sooo genau gezählt. nach dem Motto: was jukt mich der Abschussplan, ich schieß soviel, wie ich es für richtig halte.
> 
> Bayern scheint das Paradies zu sein


 
Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen,das da unten Wilderrei und co.als Volksheldentum Brauchtum....... bezeichnet wird,selbst manche Jäger schützen da unten die Wilderer.

Fast alle Anwohner wissen es,das der Xaver morgens zum Büchseln auf Gämsen Rotwild......geht,aber genauso hat  Xaver niemand gesehen.

Die Dorfgemeinschaft da unten richtung Tirol tickt halt anders wie der rest von der BRD GMBH.


#h#h


----------



## Fischer am Inn (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

HI



gründler schrieb:


> Die Dorfgemeinschaft da unten richtung Tirol tickt halt anders wie der rest von der BRD GMBH.
> 
> 
> #h#h


 
Genau! Tief drin in der bayerischen Seele ein Hauch von Anarchismus .... 

Entweder wir sind beim Wildern ... oder wir stolpern besoffen von Bierzelt zu Bierzelt ... und erwirtschaften das höchste Bruttoszialprodukt in der Republik ... Schuhplattln ... Jodeln ...

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## gründler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
So wird es im TV gezeigt in Nachrichten in Zeitschriften.....im Netz.....kann ich was dazu das ihr in manchen dingen einen gewissen Ruf habt.

Statistisch liegt ihr von allen Ländern ganz oben was Wilderrei betrifft,das zieht sich von kurz hinter München bis nach Österreich.

Zufällig bin ich ab und zu bei euch da unten unter Jägern,und kenne die Mentalität der Dorfgemeinschaft nur zu gut.


So nun muss ich erstmal in Wald Kunde wartet.
#h


----------



## Koghaheiner (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du hast vergessen anzufügen das alle Bayern Lederhose tragen, Ihr alle ausseht wie Meister Eder oder Pumuckel, CSU Wähler seid und ausschließlich Volksmusik hört.. 



...manche Leute haben aber auch Vorurteile, nee nee...


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wie jetzt???|kopfkrat

Ist das anders??? :q:q:q

Und ich dachte immer, südlich der Donau...:vik:

Nein, lassen wir die Scherze.

Danke für den Tipp mit dem PFT.

Stimmt, damals war durch eine Überdüngung in einer ganz sauberen natürlichen Gegend PFT ins Grundwasser und dann in die Flüsse Möhne und Ruhr gelangt. 
Es stimmt auch: Damals gab es eine Verzehrempfehlung (bzw. eher gesagt eine Nichtverzehrempfehlung)

Naja, und wenn man das jetzt als Beispiel nimmt, dann könnte durch so einen Fall auch ein bis dato kristallklarer See im Bayrischen Alpenvorland getroffen werden...


----------



## Oberlandler (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



gründler schrieb:


> So wird es im TV gezeigt in Nachrichten in Zeitschriften.....im Netz.....kann ich was dazu das ihr in manchen dingen einen gewissen Ruf habt.
> 
> Statistisch liegt ihr von allen Ländern ganz oben was Wilderrei betrifft,das zieht sich von kurz hinter München bis nach Österreich.
> 
> ...



Da würd ich dann aber gerne mal wissen wo du bei uns unterwegs bist. Das mit der Wilderei ist so eine Sache, die gerne von Zeitungen aufgegriffen wird wenn was ans Licht kommt und dann ist gleich jeder Bayer ein geheimnisvoller Wilderer.
Die eingeschworene Dorfgemeinschaft stirbt leider auch langsam aus, die jungen gehen weg in die Städte, was bleibt sind die alten und gestresste Großstädter, die auf dem Land ihre Ruhe haben wollen, mich verklagen wenn mein Hahn zu laut kräht, sich beschweren wenn der Misthaufen stinkt, die Kühe beim Wiederkauen zu laut schmatzen (das ist leider nicht mal ein Witz so traurig es ist) etc und wenn man sie dann fragt wieso sie neben einen Bauernhof gezogen sind, ist man gleich der unhöfliche sturre Bayer....
Das mit dem WIldern ist kurz und knapp nicht mehr so wie früher. Wir hatten dieses Problem vor 2 Jahren und sind mit allen Mittel dagegen vorgegangen, wie sich später herausstellte handelte es sich um gewerbsmäßige Wilderei und da ist dann der Schutz einer jeden Dorfgemeinschaft -soweit es sie noch gibt- ganz schnell weg...
Damit will niemand was zu tun haben. Wir bekommen zwar seit dem in schöner Regelmäßigkeit Drohungen aus dem näheren Umfeld dieser Person, aber wie sagt man so schön " Was störts die EIche wenn sich die Sau drann kratz"
Schönen Gruß


----------



## Jose (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Oberlandler schrieb:


> Was störts die EIche wenn sich die Sau drann kratz


shift-taste klemmt oder wieso Elche? :q


----------



## Oberlandler (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Jose schrieb:


> shift-taste klemmt oder wieso Elche? :q



Klemmt tatsächlich hab ich in der Arbeit geschrieben, da hab ich nicht den besten PC, weil der normal nicht zum schreiben gebraucht wird sondern zum Auslesen der Fehlerspeicher diverser sich im Gebäude befindlicher Anlagen, soll natürlich Eiche heißen:m


----------



## zesch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Rundschreiben LFV:

Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e. V.
Sprakeler Str. 409, 48159 Münster
Tel.: 0251 48271-0 E-Mail: info@lfv-westfalen.de
Angeln in LFV-Gewässern weiterhin erlaubt!
Falsche bzw. missverständliche Pressemeldungen haben in den vergangenen
Tagen zu Irritationen unter den Anglern geführt. Sie beziehen sich auf die
Ergebnisse von PCB-Messungen an Fischen aus dem Dortmunder Hafen.
Andere Kanalstrecken oder Gewässer wurden bisher nicht untersucht!
Das Landesamt für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz als zuständige
Fachbehörde spricht von der Möglichkeit, dass weitere Häfen und
Industriestandorte belastet sein könnten.
Hinweise für eine Belastung von Fischen aus den freien Fahrten der
Kanäle oder aus anderen LFV-Gewässern liegen zurzeit nicht vor!
Der Dortmunder Hafen ist an den Verein 1. ASV Dortmund e. V. verpachtet,
der unter Androhung der Aufhebung des Pachtvertrages einem freiwilligen
Angelverzicht zugestimmt hat. Mit dem LFV-Jahreserlaubnisschein darf und
durfte dort nicht geangelt werden.
Sowohl Tages- als auch Jahreserlaubnisscheine (gelbe Karten) behalten
ihre Gültigkeit für alle dort verzeichneten Gewässer!
Bei der Bewertung von PCB-Messungen muss nach Fischarten unterschieden
werden. Fettreiche Fische speichern die Stoffe in höherem Maße. Deshalb ist
der Aal besonders betroffen. Diese Art sollte mit einem gewissen
Sicherheitsabstand zum Dortmunder Hafen auch aus dem Dortmund-Ems-
Kanal bis zur Schleuse Henrichenburg nicht gefangen oder verzehrt werden.
Ein Fangverbot für Aale im Dortmund-Ems-Kanal von Kilometer 1,44 bis
zur Schleuse Henrichenburg (ca. 10 km) wird erlassen, um die
Gesundheit der Angler zu schützen. Es gilt, bis wir aufgrund weiterer
Untersuchungen Entwarnung geben können.
Für den Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe steht die Gesundheit
der Angler an erster Stelle. Aus diesem Grund werden wir versuchen,
möglichst schnell weitere Aufklärung über die Verzehrfähigkeit von Fischen zu
erreichen. Ein allgemeines Angelverbot wird jedoch grundsätzlich abgelehnt.
Sollte es nötig sein, können Verzehrsempfehlungen oder Fangverbote
einzelner Arten der Gesundheitsvorsorge genüge tun. Wir werden Sie
umgehend und umfassend informieren unter
www.lfv-westfalen.de
Bitte informieren Sie Ihre Vereinsmitglieder über dieses Schreiben und
weisen Sie auf unsere Homepage für weitere Neuigkeiten in dieser Sache
hin!


----------



## MefoProf (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo,

sieht dann ja doch nicht ganz so übel aus. Am besten gefällt mir allerdings dieser Satz:

Der Dortmunder Hafen ist an den Verein 1. Asv Dortmund e. V. verpachtet,
der unter Androhung der Aufhebung des Pachtvertrages einem freiwilligen
Angelverzicht zugestimmt hat. |uhoh:

|wavey:


----------



## charly151 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Bei genauer Recherche wäre man sicher selbst darauf gekommen und hätte sich diesen Tröt sparen können.
Aber erstmal schiessen und dann fragen.

Gruß Charly|wavey:


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



charly151 schrieb:


> Bei genauer Recherche wäre man sicher selbst darauf gekommen und hätte sich diesen Tröt sparen können.
> Aber erstmal schiessen und dann fragen.
> 
> Gruß Charly|wavey:


Und wenn man keine Ahnung von der Materie hat, sollte man sich solche Postings sparen!!!!
Als wir "geschossen" haben, wie Du das so schön ausdrückst, waren alle Fragen dazu bereits geklärt, nicht zuletzt auf einer Infoveranstaltung des LANUV in Dortmund, die ich höchst persönlich besucht habe. Wenn Du auch nur ein klein wenig hier nachgelesen hättest, wüsstest Du, dass ich mich hier und anderswo seit Anfang Dezember intensiv mit der Thematik auseinandersetze und mehrfach sowohl mit dem Vorsitzenden des 1. ASV Dortmund als auch mit dem Geschäftsführer des LFV darüber korrespondiert habe. Deshalb empfinde ich solches anmaßendes Geschreibsel als absolut unverschämt und verbitte mit solche unqualifizierten Äußerungen!



Jetzt zur Sache:

Das, was der LFV da in Umlauf gebracht hat, ist nichts anderes als die vernünftige und sachliche Gegendarstellung zu den Plänen von Landesumweltminister Johannes Remmel und Umweltamtsleiter Dr. Wilhelm Grote.
Remmel hat einzig und allein auf die Aussage des Landesamtes für Natur, Umwelt und Verbraucherschutz, dass "auch in anderen industrienahen Gewässern ähnliche Messergebnisse wie im Dortmunder Hafen zu erwarten sind" den Gedanken an ein unfassendes Angelverbot für die Kanäle und einige Flüsse in NRW ins Gespräch gebracht.
Und nach wie vor besteht der Leiter des Umweltamtes der Stadt Dortmund, Herr Grote, auf einem generellen Angelverbot für die Strecke Dortmund-Ems-Kanal im Stadtgebiet Dortmund, also auch für den Teil, der vom LFV verwaltet wird.

Beides sehe ich auf Basis der völlig unzureichenden Messungen des LANUV als absoluten Aktionismus, der weder mit vernünftiger Umweltpolitik noch mit dem Schutz der Angler irgendwas zu tun hat. Denn bisher kann man lediglich die Aussage treffen, dass Aale und wenige andere Fische im Stadthafen Dortmund übermäßig PCB-belastet sind. Ob und inwieweit dies auch an anderen Stellen des Kanals, insbesondere in der freien Fahrt, oder in anderen Häfen, Kanälen und Flüssen der Fall ist, und ob die Messungen dort eine gesundheitsgefährdende Konzentration von PCB in den Fischen ergeben werden, ist völlig offen.
Trotzdem streben Grote und Remmel Angelverbote an. Damit würden sie jedoch Fakten schaffen, die die Ausgabe öffentlicher Gelder für weitere Fischuntersuchungen nicht rechtfertigen würden. Und genau dagegen kämpft der LFV an, informiert und mobilisiert seine Mitgliedsvereine und damit die ihnen angeschlossenen Angler. Genau dies hatte ich auf der Jagd&Hund auch mit Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp besprochen: Dass es das wichtigste ist, möglichst schnell möglichst viele Angler in NRW und anderswo über die drohende Gefahr durch die beiden genannten Politiker zu informieren!

Die weiteren Gespräche dazu stehen nächste Woche an. Da befürchten wir alle sehr, dass Fakten geschaffen werden könnten, die für uns alle bedauerlich und langfristig folgenschwer sein könnten.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



charly151 schrieb:


> Bei genauer Recherche wäre man sicher selbst darauf gekommen und hätte sich diesen Tröt sparen können.
> Aber erstmal schiessen und dann fragen.
> 
> Gruß Charly|wavey:


 hä? Kopf kratz.
hast Du überhaupt gelesen ? Wenigstens das letzte Posting ?|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
ein erpresster, freiwilliger Angelverzicht !
hier nehmen Angler aus ganz Deutschland Anteilnahme an dem Geschehen in Dortmund.
Das Angelverbot ist keineswegs vom Tisch. Der Minister und die Umweltbehörde fordern es nach wie vor, nur konnte der Verein es bis jetzt noch verhindern


----------



## Luku (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

offensichtlich haben so einige die evtl. tragweite nicht erkannt.

das was die herren politiker vorhaben ist auf jedes gewässer in der BRD umsetzbar.

rhein= angelverbot
mosel= angelverbot
weser= angelverbot
ruhr= angelverbot
inn= angelverbot
donau= angelverbot

usw.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@LUKU,
praktisch alle größeren Fließgewässer in Deutschland.

Das wäre doch zu schön für die Herren Politiker. Sie könnte Einleitungsgenehmigungen erteilen, wie sie lustig sind. Beprobt wird dann ja nicht mehr, weil wie Honey schon schrieb, die Kosten angeblich nicht mehr zu rechtfertigen wären. Auf diese Art könnten sie ihre eigenen Versäumnisse und Mauscheleien wunderbar vertuschen


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

...aber nicht mit uns!!!! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> offensichtlich haben so einige die evtl. tragweite nicht erkannt.



Ich hab auch manchmal den Eindruck, dass es vielleicht sogar gut sein könnte, wenn Angelverbote erstmal wirklich kämen, damit einige mal aufwachen..


----------



## lonesome (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zu schön für die Herren Politiker. Sie könnte Einleitungsgenehmigungen erteilen, wie sie lustig sind.



Können sie nicht. Immerhin dient das ein oder andere Gewässer auch zur Trinkwassergewinnung. Und ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, das bei der momentanen ALLGEMEINEN Sensibilität beim Thema Lebensmittel und die dahin gehenden Erziehungsmaßnahmen vom Propaganda- TV ARD und ZDf via Kochshows und gesünder leben ein Eigentor wären.

In einigen Landstrichen ist zB das Thema Uran ein gewalltiges, und Menschen die in solchen Gebieten leben gehen ihren Komunen reichlich auf den Sack. Zu Recht natürlich.

Was den Entzug der Pacht angeht: Sie ist gesetzlich folgerichtig. Eine Pacht ist im Gegegnsatz zur Miete damit verbunden, dass ein Ertrag erzeilt und verwendet werden darf. Das wäre sonst wie eine Kneipe ohne Zapfhahn: Du kannst zwar drin sitzen, bringst Dir aber Dein Bier selbst mit weil der Wirt seine Mietkneipe nicht bewirtschaften darf.

Demzufolge wird man hier wohl den Ertrag aussetzen zur Einhaltung der aktuellen Grenzwerte und wartet ergebnissoffen ab. 
Ich vermute mal das es da sehr wohl eine Pistole auf der Brust gab: Aus besagten Gründen die Pacht wegen Nichterfüllbarkeit seitens des Gebers zu kündigen, statt Ersatz zu leisten an den Verein in welcher Form auch immer.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@lonesome,
genau deswegen wird auf diesem Wege ja versucht die "Aufpasser" weg zu verbieten.
An den Gewässern, die auch der Trinkwassergewinnung dienen wie der Rhein, wird man vieleicht etwas vorsichtiger sein, oder vieleicht sogar noch skrupelloser.
Was glaubst Du, was für wahnsinnig hohe Summen für Einleitungsgenehmigungen fließen?


----------



## lonesome (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Das ist wie immer die Frage: Was ist günstiger? Die Kohle aus der Einleitung, oder die dauerhafte Kohle der trinkbar- machung?! Und wer trägt was... Im Zweifel der Verbraucher mit den Wassergebühren. 

Dennoch glaube ich da nicht so ganz dran. Das ist ein anderer, ganzer Industriezweig der Wegbrechen würde. OK, der Zweig heist nicht "Stromkonzern" oder "Chemiefabrik" oder "..."... aber der Landesweite Alarm wäre komplett kontra der aktuellen Umweltpolitik und dessen Ziel diese zu verbessern. 
Das Schweinereien passieren: Selbstredend. Aber warum werden Fischtreppen gebaut, warum werden Fischzählungen veranstalltet, Lachse angesiedelt, Störe erwartet, Renaturierungen veranlasst, mit Wasserqualitäten zur Naherholung beworben,....  keiner taucht freiwillig im leeren Gewässer, keiner segelt durch ein Meer von Platiktüten, und der Hund will im Sommer auch eine Abkühlung in der Ruhr.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

die Lachse werden gezählt, nicht auf PCB untersucht, genausowenig wie der Hund nach seiner Abkühlung.
Trinkwasser wird nur in dringenden Verdachtsfällen auf PCB untersucht, weil nicht wasserlöslich.
Und wo nichts untersucht wird, ist nichts. Kein Aufschrei, gar nichts.


----------



## lonesome (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Was ist einem da lieber: Keine Kontrollen? Oder aber doch Kontrollen, die aber hätten dann Konsequenzen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja natürlich Kontrollen und zwar auch was die Einleitungen angeht. Da liegen ja deren Versäumnisse.
Bei einem Angelverbot bräuchten sie keine weiteren Untersuchungen mehr anstrengen und ihr Ar.... wäre gerettet


----------



## lonesome (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wenn man das mal so liest...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polychlorierte_Biphenyle

hat man geringe Möglichkeiten dem aus dem Wege zu gehen. D.h., das jeder alte Wertstoffhof kontaminiert sein müsste. Schon gruselig...


----------



## Brillendorsch (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja so ist es, und was Du dort zu lesen bekommst, ist nur die Spitze eines Eisberges


----------



## Honeyball (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch manchmal den Eindruck, dass es vielleicht sogar gut sein könnte, wenn Angelverbote erstmal wirklich kämen, damit einige mal aufwachen..


Und am 17.02. wird dies vielleicht so beschlossen werden, zumindest was die Stadthafenstrecke des 1. ASV Dortmund betrifft.
Vor weiter reichenden Maßnahmen (Kanalstrecke in Dortmund von KM 1,44 bis Schleuse Henrichenburg, also Pachtgebiet des LFV, das Verbot ist die Idee vom Leiter des Umweltamtes der Stadt Dortmund) wird man wohl noch zurückschrecken, weil die Wissen, dass die Verwaltungsklage und der Antrag auf einstweilige Verfügung schon in der Schublade liegen und nur noch eingetütet und verschickt werden müssen, wenn es dazu kommt. Und angesichts drohender Neuwahlen, wenn die Minderheitenreigierung im Landtag NRW die Legislaturperiode nicht übersteht bzw. überstehen will, käme so eine öffentliche Berichterstattung über eine (vorprogrammierte) gerichtliche Niederlage nicht so gut rüber.
Aber man soll die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben, auch nicht die auf Vernunft in Politikerköpfen...|rolleyes
Nur, wer die gesamten vorliegenden und hier veröffentlichten Informationen gelesen hat und trotzdem noch nicht aufgewacht ist, den wird auch ein konkretes Angelverbot erst dann wachrütteln, wenn sein eigenes Lieblingsgewässer betroffen ist. #q


----------



## Brillendorsch (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

ja Honey, 
offensichtlich ist es so, dass wohl viele doch denken: was juckt mich der Kanal in Dortmund und verkennen die Situation mit der gesamten evtl. Tragweite vollkommen


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

...und damit selbst die letzten Ignoranten anfangen, Ihr Gehirn einzuschalten und endlich kapieren, um was es hier geht:

Dies ist die Tagesordnung der 6. Ausschusssitzung - Ausschuss für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz  des Landtags NRW.

Punkt 5 dieser Tagesordnung lautet:
*Angel-Verbot in Nordrhein-Westfalen?*

...nicht etwa "im Dortmunder Hafen" oder "im Stadtgebiet Dortmund", nein *ausdrücklich: "in Nordrhein-Westfalen" !!!!*
Ich hoffe, spätestens jetzt wird es endlich auch dem letzten hier klar, dass dieser Thread hier weder Panikmache noch übertriebene Unruhestiftung ist, sondern verdammt bittere Realität. #q

Ich hoffe, dass ich am Montag oder Dienstag noch jemanden von der Landesregierung erreiche und mit ihm darüber reden kann...


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honey,
hoffentlich stößt Du bei diesen Gesprächen auf offene Ohren.
wenn ich hier mal in PLZ 4 gucke, fällt mir auf, dass dieses Thema scheinbar völlig ignoriert wird (oder verdrängt)


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich weiß zwar, dass wir vom Redaktionsteam für unsere häufigen Wiederholungen oft (und wahrscheinlich sogar zurecht) kritisiert werden, aber als Antwort auf Dein Posting fällt mir spontan nur das ein, was ich auch im Fusionsthread schon geschrieben habe:



> Bei einer Straßenumfrage fragt ein Journalist einen Passanten: "Was ist Ihrer Meinung nach das größere Problem in unserer Gesellschaft, mangelndes Wissen oder Desinteresse?" - Darauf der Passant: "Keine Ahnung, ist mir aber auch egal!"


----------



## Luku (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@brillendorsch

man muss ja nicht an 10 stellen drüber diskutieren...oder?

auch sollte man nicht in panik verfallen...zu einem ernsten thema gehört nen klarer verstand.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Luku, da hast Du recht. Es reicht, wenn wir hier in diesem Thread damit bleiben.

Aber trotzdem bleibt das Problem, dass viel zu wenig Angler in NRW umfassend genug informiert sind. Was meinst Du, wie oft ich in den letzten Tagen Sätze gehört habe wie: "Das wird schon nicht passieren" oder "So weit lassen die das doch nicht kommen", bis hin zu "Juckt mich nicht, ich angel doch sowieso nur anner Möhne".

Und immer wieder fallen mir nur die blökenden Schafe aus Orwell's Farm der Tiere ein...#q


----------



## Luku (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

hallo honeyball

bezüglich der mangelnden information gebe ich dir recht.
ich hätte auch gerne mehr information um was es da im landtag eigentlich geht. soll da ein beschluss gefasst werden das angeln zu verbieten oder um was gehts da?

hier seh ich aber auch den verband in der pflicht nicht nur auf diese sitzung aufmerksam zu machen sondern auch genaue informationen zu liefern.

mehr informationen seitens des  landesverbandes und auch des vdsf wären sehr wünschenswert.


----------



## Honeyball (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich recherchiere noch, damit ich nicht versehentlich zu übertrieben darstelle....:m


----------



## Luku (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

offensichtlich nur bericht der landesregierung.
lt. bekanntmachung.

bin mal gespannt.


----------



## bernie1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  ganz  NordrheinWestfalen  ein Angelverbot erlassen  würde,  entbehren jeglicher Grundlage. Weder das Lebensmittelrecht noch das Fischereirecht bieten hierfür eine rechtliche Handhabe.

Hier die Vorlage für den 16.02.2011 

http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMV15-355.pdf


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  ganz  NordrheinWestfalen  ein Angelverbot erlassen  würde,  entbehren jeglicher Grundlage...
> 
> Hier die Vorlage für den 16.02.2011
> 
> http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMV15-355.pdf



Hallo Bernie,
gut recherchiert. Vielen Dank dafür#6. 
Nach dem Lesen des Textes komme ich zur selben entscheidenden Kernaussage wie der Bericht selbst: *"Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  ganz  NordrheinWestfalen   ein Angelverbot erlassen  würde,  entbehren jeglicher Grundlage"*
Der Bericht der Landesregierung ist erfrischend klar und deutlich formuliert. Diese klare Formulierung war aber angesichts der vielen Mutmaßungen in der Presse und anderen Medien auch bitter nötig um einer Panikmache jede Grundlage zu entziehen. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## bernie1 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Hallo Bernie,
> gut recherchiert. Vielen Dank dafür#6.
> Nach dem Lesen des Textes komme ich zur selben entscheidenden Kernaussage wie der Bericht selbst: *"Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  ganz  NordrheinWestfalen   ein Angelverbot erlassen  würde,  entbehren jeglicher Grundlage"*
> Der Bericht der Landesregierung ist erfrischend klar und deutlich formuliert. Diese klare Formulierung war aber angesichts der vielen Mutmaßungen in der Presse und anderen Medien auch bitter nötig um einer Panikmache jede Grundlage zu entziehen.
> ...


denke daran es ist nur die Vorlage!!


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



bernie1 schrieb:


> Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  ganz  Nordrhein-Westfalen  ein Angelverbot erlassen  würde,  entbehren jeglicher Grundlage. Weder das Lebensmittelrecht noch das Fischereirecht bieten hierfür eine rechtliche Handhabe.



Genau, und wenn man so in aller Ruhe dies durchliest, dann könnte man auch aus der am Anfang des Textes stehenden Zusammenfassung sofort den Schluss ziehen, dass all diesen Gerüchten mit diesem einen Satz sämtlicher Wind aus den Segeln genommen wird.:vik:
Denn vorher steht ja noch groß drin:


> Aus  diesem Monitoring  ergeben  sich  zurzeit  keine  Daten,  die weitere Verzehrsempfehlungen  in  Nordrhein-Westfalen im  Moment  nötig  machen.



Tja, und dann habe ich mal ein zweites und drittes Mal nachgelesen und irgendwann angefangen zu suchen, weil das Ganze im Folgenden nicht schlüssig wird.
Da findet man dann auf Seite 8 den Punkt:


> Messstellen in Schifffahrtskanälen kann grundsätzlich kein Einzugsgebiet zugeordnet werden. Zudem weisen Schifffahrtskanäle eine stark gestörte Fischgemeinschaft auf. Deshalb sind auch diese Gewässer von den Untersuchungen
> auszuschließen.


Fazit: Es geht also beim erwähnten Monitoring gar nicht um die Kanäle, sondern um die auf der nachfolgenden Seite dargestellten Haupt- und Nebenflüsse.

Und bis auf eine kurze Bemerkung zu Verzehrempfehlungen beim Rheinaal findet sich auch nichts zu genau dieser gerade hoch PCB-belasteten Fischsorte, übrigens genauso wenig wie zur Schleie und zum Hecht und Zander.

Naja und dann, wenn man das dritte Mal sich durch ziemlich viel Wissenschaftliches und Allgemeines gekämpft hat, landet man wieder vorne bei der Zusammenfassung und dem bereits von bernie1 zitierten Satz in seinem Gesamtzusammenhang:


> Die  rechtlich  festgelegten Höchstgehalte beziehen  sich auf Lebensmittel, die  in Verkehr gebracht werden.  Für das Angeln  und den Eigenverzehr  können  daher  nur  Verzehrsempfehlungen  herausgegeben  werden.  Dem kommt  die  Landesregierung  nach,  sobald  entsprechende Daten vorliegen.
> Presseberichte,  nach  denen  das  MKULNV  für  *ganz* Nordrhein-Westfalen ein Angelverbot erlassen würde,  entbehren  jeglicher Grundlage. Weder das Lebensmittelrecht noch das Fischereirecht bieten hierfür eine rechtliche Handhabe.


Tja, und schon lässt sich zusammenzählen, worum es am Mittwoch nun eigentlich geht:

Dem MKULNV liegt eine Anfrage vor, die sich auf Presseberichte stützt, nach denen Herr Remmel und sein Ministerium ein Angelverbot in *ganz* NRW planen.
Das Ministerium hat eine fundierte Stellungnahme verfasst, in der klar Stellung bezogen wird, dass ein Angelverbot in *ganz* NRW nicht geplant ist.
Also können wir uns jetzt beruhigt zurücklegen, denn wir wissen ja jetzt, dass wir auch weiterhin in *ganz* NRW werden angeln können und dürfen.
.


..



....


...|kopfkrat


..|kopfkrat



.|kopfkrat#c
;+;+
Aber war da nicht mal was, dass ein gewisser Minister anregte, den Pachtvertrag des LFV Westfalen und Lippe über die Kanäle in NRW aufzukündigen und damit das Angeln in den Kanälen -und nach erfolgten Untersuchungen auch in einigen Rheinhäfen- abzuschaffen? ;+;+;+
Ach ja, da in Stellungnahme geht es ja um *ganz* NRW und nicht um die paar Meter Kanalufer...
Wieviel Kanal war das nochmal in NRW? Kann das sein? 346 km Kanalstrecke mit über 1200 ha Wasseroberfläche?
Naja, auf jeden Fall ist das nicht *ganz* NRW !!! :m


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Also, jetzt nochmal Klartext ganz ohne Sarkasmus:
Es geht am Mittwoch tatsächlich um eine Anfrage gemäß der Pressemitteilungen, die sich auf ein Angelverbot in ganz NRW beziehen.
Genau wie im Kleinen hier in Dortmund, gibt es keinerlei gesetzliche Handhabe, in irgendeiner Form ein Angelverbot zu verhängen, wenn Fische mit Umweltgiften belastet sind.
Das hat auch Herr Remmel längst erkannt.
Dr. Grote vom Umweltamt der Stadt Dortmund hatte das nicht erkannt, ist vorgeprescht mit dem Versuch ein Angelverbot im Stadthafen Dortmund zu erwirken und wurde von seinen Justizberatern zurückgepfiffen, weil es tatsächlich juristisch gesehen keine Basis dafür gibt. Das einzige, was behördlicherseits erlassen werden kann, ist eine Verzehrempfehlung.
Stellt euch das einfach so vor wie mit Pilzen im Wald. Jeder weiß, dass Fliegenpilze giftig sind. Keiner der vernünftig genug ist, wird sie zwecks Verzehr ernten. Aber trotzdem ist es weder verboten, in den Wald zu gehen, noch verboten Fliegenpilze zu essen. Verboten ist natürlich, Fliegenpilze als Lebensmittel zu verkaufen (genau wie es Anglern verboten ist, Fische zu verkaufen) und verboten ist auch, Fliegenpilze zu sammeln und dann Gäste dazu zum Essen einzuladen (und auch das darf man nicht, wenn man weiß, dass die gefangenen Fische gesundheitsschädlich sind).
Also blieb ihm nur die Lösung, den Pachtvertrag für das Hafengebiet mit dem 1. ASV Dortmund aufzukündigen. Damit hat er dann auch sofort gedroht, worauf der Verein eingelenkt hat und gesagt hat, dass man erstmal freiwillig auf das Angeln im Hafen verzichtet, bis denn alles geklärt ist. (und das ist aktueller Status Quo, aber es kommt Bewegung in die Sache).
Naja und das Umweltministerium steht, was die Kanäle betrifft, genau in dem gleichen Dilemma. Remmel würde gerne ein Angelverbot aussprechen, kann das aber rein rechtlich nicht (und riskiert auch kein öffentliches juristisches Gefecht, dass der LFV sofort antreten würde, weil ja im Zuge drohender Neuwahlen in NRW so eine Niederlage nicht gerade Stimmen einbringt) und sieht seine große Chance nur darin, das die Pachtverträge für die Kanalstrecken gekündigt werden.
Aber das wiederum steht nicht in seinem *direkten* Einfluss, was aber nicht heißt, dass er da nicht trotzdem verdammt gute Karten für hat, die er im Zuge politischer Beziehungen und Ränkespiele geschickt auszuspielen weiß.
Also kann er ganz scheinheilig am Mittwoch den guten Menschen spielen, der natürlich kein Angelverbot in *ganz* NRW möchte, um damit von der gesamten existenten Problematik rund um die Kanäle geschickt abzulenken.
Wetten, dass ein großer Teil unserer dummen Volkspresse da wieder voll drauf reinfallen wird...:m


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Genau wie im Kleinen hier in Dortmund, gibt es keinerlei gesetzliche Handhabe, in irgendeiner Form ein Angelverbot zu verhängen, wenn Fische mit Umweltgiften belastet sind.
> ...
> Das einzige, was behördlicherseits erlassen werden kann, ist eine Verzehrempfehlung.
> Stellt euch das einfach so vor wie mit Pilzen im Wald. Jeder weiß, dass Fliegenpilze giftig sind. Keiner der vernünftig genug ist, wird sie zwecks Verzehr ernten. Aber trotzdem ist es weder verboten, in den Wald zu gehen, noch verboten Fliegenpilze zu essen. ...



Einspruch Euer Ehren:q.
Natürlich gibt es eine gesetzliche Handhabe Angelverbote wegen Schadstoffen auszusprechen und auch der Vergleich mit den Fliegenpilzen hinkt in diesem Zusammenhang.
Beim Pilzesammeln geht man davon aus, das der Mensch aus seiner Gewohnheit heraus die Pilze sammelt, von denen er glaubt, dass ihm diese bekommen. Wer Giftpilze vorsetzlich oder ohne Pilzkenntnisse sammelt handelt fahrlässig und wird nach Verzehr derselbigen auf Kosten seiner Gesundheit bestraft. 
Ein anderes Beispiel: Wer raucht, weiß um die Gefährdung und kann es trotzdem tun. 
Etwas anderes ist es bei Fischen in Gewässern die durch eine Schadstofffracht Gifte anreichern. Da muss der Mensch, der dies Fische jahrelang vorher gegessen hat, nicht mit einer Gesundheitsgefährdung rechnen. Außerdem ist es einem Laien nicht zuzumuten die Gefahren zu erkennen, die sich mit dem Verzehr ergeben. Von daher kann die Behörde Verzehrempfehlungen aussprechen und es ist ihre verdammte Pflicht im Einzelfall zu prüfen, ob es bis zu einem Angelverbot kommt. Dazu hat die Behörde die Sorgfaltspflicht für die menschliche Gesundheit. Und das hat nichts mit Einschränkung der Selbsbestimmung zu tun.
Hoffen wir, dass es nicht soweit kommen muss. Aber die gesetzliche Handhabe für ein Angelverbot auf Grund einer Schadstoffbelastung ist natürlich gegeben und dafür gibt es auch zahlreiche Beispiele in Deutschland. 
Es liegt am Ende beim verantwortungsvollen und fachlichen Handeln der Behörde und nicht unbedingt bei der Politik und das ist auch gut so.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Tomasz, 
damit setzt Du aber zwei Dinge still schweigend voraus:

dass nur geangelt wird, um auch zu verzehren.
dass *erwiesen ist*, dass die Fische in dem zum Verbot anstehenden Gewässer bei Verzehr gesundheitsgefährdend sind

Um ad 2.) diesen Nachweis zu erbringen, müsste das Ministerium aber tief in die leere Tasche (vgl. Nachtragshaushalt NRW) greifen, und eigentlich sollten alle Menschen den Anspruch haben, dass die notwendigen Untersuchungen auch statt finden. Aber genau in dem Papier für Mittwoch steht ja eben drin, dass es kein Monitoring der Kanäle gibt.:m
...und wo es doch eine gar nicht mal so weit weg liegende Billiglösung gibt (Kündigung des Pachtvertrags mit dem LFV), kann man die ja mal locker anstreben. Denn wenn da erstmal Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht sind, wird es für lange Zeit nie wieder eine Veranlassung für teure Messungen und Untersuchungen geben.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ich setze nur stillschweigend voraus, dass es eben die von Dir verneinte gesetzliche Handhabung das Angeln aus den oben genannten Gründen zu verbieten, eben doch geben muss und auch zu Recht gibt. Davon ab, halte ich persönlich Deine beiden Punkte durchaus für diskusionswürdig, denn Fische zu angeln, die so stark belastet sind, dass sie nicht verzehrt werden dürfen, halte ich für sinnfrei und da wird Euch auch der DAV zu Recht nicht den Rücken stärken. 
Muss zweitens nicht unbedingt der Nachweis erbracht werden, sondern können Vorsorgegründe geltend gemacht werden. So bereits ab und an in der Elbe passiert. Erst abzuwarten bis die ersten am Verzehr erkrankt sind, ist fahrlässig. 
Davon ab hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, dass die Verbote nicht in erster Linie von Politikern gemacht werden, sondern von Behörden, denen ich solchen Sachverstand zutraue. Von daher wird es wohl kein Angelverbot in NRW geben, sondern wenn dann nur für einzele Gewässer oder Gewässerabschnitte.
Genauso wie es einzelne Badeverbote gibt oder Gebäude wegen Asbestbelastungen gesperrt werden.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Luku (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

das ganze hinkt auch wieder tomasz.

es wird regelmäßig vor dem verzehr von pilzen aus dem heinmischen wald  gewarnt. die schadstoff belastungen sind auch dort erhöht.

schau mal hier  z.b. :
http://www.abendzeitung-muenchen.de...ild.d1177562-0353-4880-8266-3ec0acc9d55a.html


wird oft gerne übersehn/ überhört oder auch von den medien wenig verbreitet.

und was deine erwähnte vorsorge betrifft.
dann gillt das für alle gewässer oder min. für die gewässer die industrieanbindung haben.
da die kassen leer sind..vorsorglich alle sperren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Tomasz schrieb:


> Davon ab hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben, dass die Verbote nicht in erster Linie von Politikern gemacht werden, sondern von Behörden, denen ich solchen Sachverstand zutraue.



Einspruch: Unbewiesene Behauptung. Behörden und Sachverstand in einem Atemzug als zwingend zusammengehörig zu nennen...Nö. Grade da kann ich Dir aus dem Bereich Naturschutz horrende Beispiele nennen. Das letzte von voriger Woche.

Nein, hier kann ich Deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.

Zum einen ist die Frage: Angeln zum Essen oder zum Spass eine rein moralische und hat weder bei Behörden noch in Gesetzen auch nur das geringste zu suchen.

Zum zweiten ist da sehr wohl die Eigenverantwortung der aufgeklärten Bürger als vorrangig zu bewerten.

Und zum dritten wäre ein solch stringentes Handeln in fast allen Produkten der Nahrungsmittelindustrie anzuwenden, bei allen Kleingartenvereinen in unmittelbarer Umgebung von Industriezentren und bei den schon erwähnten Pilzen, wobei hier ausdrücklich eßbare Arten gemeint sind. 

Und zum vierten wäre ein absolutes Alkoholverbot die zwingend logische Folge.
Nein, ich bin strikt dagegen, dass dem Bürger von Behörden derart private und unsinnige Verbote auferlegt werden.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Luku schrieb:


> ...
> es wird regelmäßig vor dem verzehr von pilzen aus dem heinmischen wald  gewarnt. die schadstoff belastungen sind auch dort erhöht...



Nein der Vergleich hingt insofern nicht, als das es einen Unterschied macht, ob Schadstoffgehalte erhöht sind, oder ob es zu Überschreitungen von speziellem gefährdungspfadbezogenen Grenzwerten kommt.

Dazu ein Beispiel mit dem ich mich beruflich auskenne.
Da wird im Boden bei Arsen der Prüfwert für Park- und Freizeitanlage überschritten. Klingt erstmal nach nichts gutem und der Wert ist tatsächlich nicht ohne. Da es aber unterschiedliche Expositionen und Gefährdungspfade gibt spricht man in diesem Fall von erhöhten Schadstoffgehalten, die es gilt im Auge zu behalten. Denn die untersuchte Fläche ist ein Gewerbegrundstück und dafür gelten andere, in diesem Fall höhere Prüfwerte. Von daher ist zwar eine Schadstoffbelastung gegeben, aber eben nicht problematisch in Bezug auf die Nutzung. Änliches gibt es für Gewässersedimente und eben auch schadstoffbelastete Natur wie Fische und andere Nahrungsmittel. Es gibt sozusagen Vorwarnstufen wie Verzehrhinweise und es gibt ausgesprochene Verbote. Dies hängt immer von mehreren Faktoren ab und liegt in der Entscheidungskompetenz von Fachbehörden. Und aus meiner Erfahrung gehen die dabei in der Regel sorgsam um. Und nein ich arbeite nicht in einer Behörde. Aber sehr wohl mit diesen oft zusammen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Einspruch: Unbewiesene Behauptung. Behörden und Sachverstand in einem Atemzug als zwingend zusammengehörig zu nennen...Nö. Grade da kann ich Dir aus dem Bereich Naturschutz horrende Beispiele nennen. Das letzte von voriger Woche.
> 
> Nein, hier kann ich Deiner Argumentation nicht folgen.
> 
> ...



Einspruch abgewiesen:q.

Ich spreche nicht von Naturschutzbehörden, denn diese sind in diesem speziellen Fall nicht maßgebend. Die Umweltbehörden, mit denen ich tagtäglich zu tun habe strotzen auch nicht immer vor Sachverstand, aber in aller Regel sind sie Argumenten gegenüber offen. Von daher bitte ich Deine Unterstellungen Behörden gegenüber zu überdenken. 

Zu Erstens:
Angeln hat sehr wohl einen Sinn. Auch beim DAV so anerkannt. Wenn jemand Spaß haben will sollte er auf den Rummel gehen oder wo auch immer er keinen Schaden anrichten kann.

Zu Zweitens:
Die Eigenverantwortung steht außer Frage, aber möchtest Du einschätzen und bewerten können, ob Deine Kinder in eine asbestverseuchte Schule gehen? Die Eigenverantwortung hört da auf, wo zu Recht die Verantwortung der Allgemeinheit für den Einzelnen notwendig wird. Deshalb haben wir z.B. auch ein anderes Waffengesetz als in den USA. Und das ist auch gut so.

Zu Drittens:
Untersuchen wir sehr wohl und das vorrangig im Auftrag von Behörden regelmäßig die Böden von Kleingartenanlagen in Berlin. Bei Überschreitungen der für Ackerbau und Nutzgärten geltenden Grenzwerte droht Anbauverbot.

Zu Viertens:
Wegen unsachlicher Argumentation abgewiesen.

Der nächste bitte:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Herbert48 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber war da nicht mal was, dass ein gewisser Minister anregte, den Pachtvertrag des LFV Westfalen und Lippe über die Kanäle in NRW aufzukündigen und damit das Angeln in den Kanälen -und nach erfolgten Untersuchungen auch in einigen Rheinhäfen- abzuschaffen? ;+;+;+
> Ach ja, da in Stellungnahme geht es ja um *ganz* NRW und nicht um die paar Meter Kanalufer...
> Wieviel Kanal war das nochmal in NRW? Kann das sein? 346 km Kanalstrecke mit über 1200 ha Wasseroberfläche?
> Naja, auf jeden Fall ist das nicht *ganz* NRW !!! :m


Unterstehen die Kanäle nicht dem Bund?
Wird schwer für einen Landesminister den Bund zur Kündigung der Pachtverträge mit dem LFV zu bewegen, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Die Bundesbehörde wird sich nicht wegen eines durchgeknallten Landesminister das Pachtgeld nehmen lassen.
Für NRW hoffe ich das es nie eine Angelverbot geben wird, auch nicht für Teilstrecken von Kanälen oder Rhein.
Sollte es doch passieren, kann die Welle schnell auf die anderen BL überschwappen.|gr:


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Herbert48 schrieb:


> ...
> Für NRW hoffe ich das es nie eine Angelverbot geben wird, auch nicht für Teilstrecken von Kanälen oder Rhein.
> Sollte es doch passieren, kann die Welle schnell auf die anderen BL überschwappen.|gr:



Ersteres will ich auch nicht hoffen.
Allerdings gab es in anderen Bundesländern schon immer temporäre Angelverbote wegen zu hoher Schadstoffbelastungen und da wurde immer sachlich und fachlich kompetent mit umgegangen. Also gehe ich mal im Sinne der Angler in NRW davon aus, dass es auch dort der Fall sein wird.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Tomasz: Wenn es durch Messungen erwiesen ist, dass die Fische in den Kanälen in gesundheitsgefährdendem Maße überlastet sind, dann kann ein Ministerium vorbeugend ein Verbot verhängen.
Aber eben nicht vorbeugend, weil es ja sein könnte, dass sie überlastet sind, oder weil schonmal irgendwo einer gefangen wurde, der knapp überm Grenzwert lag!!!!
(Steht auch so ähnlich in der Vorlage für Mittwoch)

Was das jetzt mit dem DAV zu tun hat, weiß ich nicht, oder meintest Du den LFV?
Der wird sich auch dann solange gegen ein Angelverbot aussprechen, bis verwertbare Messergebnisse vorliegen.
(und liegt damit auch vollkommen richtig)


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz: Wenn es durch Messungen erwiesen ist, dass die Fische in den Kanälen in gesundheitsgefährdendem Maße überlastet sind, dann kann ein Ministerium vorbeugend ein Verbot verhängen.
> Aber eben nicht vorbeugend, weil es ja sein könnte, dass sie überlastet sind, oder weil schonmal irgendwo einer gefangen wurde, der knapp überm Grenzwert lag!!!!
> (Steht auch so ähnlich in der Vorlage für Mittwoch)
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich Dir im ersten Teil nicht ganz folgen kann, weil vielleicht irgendwo ein Wort fehlt oder zuviel ist...|kopfkrat.
Ich denke wir sind uns mittlerweile einig, dass es die Sorgfaltpflicht der Behörde ist, die Gesundheitsgefährdung dahingehend einzuschätzen, dass es abhängig von der tatsächlichen Belastung, eben eine Verzehrempfehlung, Verzehrwarnung bis hin zu einem Angelverbot geben kann. Das hängt von wissenschaftlich belegbaren Fakten und Daten ab, und soweit ist die derzeitige Aktenlage noch nicht, sondern bedarf weitere Untersuchungen. OK so|wavey:.
Zur Sache mit dem DAV. Nun das war tatsächlich so von mir gemeint. Da ihr ja oft den DAV als den angelfreundlicheren Verband anführt und dem VdSF die Schuld gebt, dass dieser auf Grund seines Rückwurfverbots ein Angeln von schadstoffbelasteten Fischen von vorherein unmöglich macht... (Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter im Detail ausführen...)
So wollte ich damit nur sagen, dass bei einer entsprechenden Belastungssituation der Fische und einem damit einhergenden Verzehrverbot auch der DAV keine Handhabe sehen wird, trotzdem in solchen Gewässern zu angeln. Ihr Grundsatz "Wir gehen angeln, um Fische zu fangen und zu verwerten, behalten uns jedoch weiterhin das Recht vor, Fische auch zurückzusetzen!" würden bei einem generellen Verzehrverbot auch hier nicht dazu führen, dass man einfach so zum Spaß die Fische fängt, die man von vornherein nicht essen kann. Daher mein Einwand mit dem DAV. Aber eigentlich hast Du recht, der hat hier genauso wenig zu suchen wie die ewige Schuldsuche beim VdSF. 
Ich bin nicht mit einem generellen Rückwurfverbot (was ein blödes Wort) einverstanden und bevorzuge die Ansicht des DAV in dieser Hinsicht. Aber das Rückwurfverbot dafür verantwortlich zu machen, dass man bei einer ensprechenden Schadstoffsituation nicht mehr angeln darf ist Mumpitz.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wir meinen das Gleiche.
Ohne wissenschaftlich belegte Messungen, keine Handhabe!

Was die Sache mit dem Mumpitz angeht, so sieht das der LFV grundlegend anders als sein Bundesverband und hat auch dementsprechend in seiner Pressemitteilung reagiert.
Der Geschäftsführer des LFV hat mir bei unserem Treffen auf der Jagd&Hund dies nochmal ausdrücklich bestätigt, dass er in der Verwertungspflicht ein wesentliches Risiko sieht.

Ob der DAV es anders bewerten würde, wenn die Fische nachgewiesen kontaminiert wären, mag ich mir nicht anmaßen zu beurteilen. Ich weiß ja selbst noch nichtmal, wie ich das dann bewerten würde.
Aber solange das nicht der Fall ist, solange gehe ich davon aus, dass zumindest außerhalb der Häfen und in den freien Fahrten der Kanäle die Belastung maximal in der Nähe der festgesetzten Grenzwerte liegt und nicht wie im Hafen zum Teil deutlich darüber. Eventuell macht der Aal da eine Ausnahme, abwarten.

Wir brauchen die Messungen und müssen aufpassen, dass nicht durch eine vorzeitige von Remmel erwirkte Faktenlage versucht wird, sich davor zu drücken.


Nochwas, um mal ein sehr interessantes Argument zum Thema Grenzwerte für PCB-Kontaminierung aufzuzählen.
Der EU-weit gültige zugelassene PCB-Grenzwert für den Verkauf und Verzehr von Dorschleber (es soll Leute geben, die die gerne essen) liegt *über* allen Messwerten der Fische im Dortmunder Hafen, auch über denen der Aale.

Was sagen diese Werte also wirklich aus?
Dass man PCB-kontaminierte Nahrung zu sich nehmen darf.
Also, mit welchem Recht dann ein Angelverbot?


----------



## Herbert48 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honeyball
Werden immer noch Messungen durchgeführt und wer macht die?
LFV, NRW oder die Stadt Dortmund?


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Nochwas, um mal ein sehr interessantes Argument zum Thema Grenzwerte für PCB-Kontaminierung aufzuzählen.
> Der EU-weit gültige zugelassene PCB-Grenzwert für den Verkauf und Verzehr von Dorschleber (es soll Leute geben, die die gerne essen) liegt *über* allen Messwerten der Fische im Dortmunder Hafen, auch über denen der Aale.
> 
> ...



Kannst Du mir vielleicht die angegebenen Grenzwerte für Dorschleber verlinken? Danke.
Ich bin kein Lebensmitteltechniker aber so ganz ungewöhnlich ist das vielleicht garnicht.
Ich bleibe mal meinem Fachgebiet, den Schadstoffen in Böden. Die werden nach ihrer gesundheitsschädlichen Exposition auf den Menschen danach bewertet, wieviel ein Mensch davon zu sich nimmt, ob unbeabsichtigt oder wie bei Kindern eben auch beabsichtigt. Daher gelten für unterschiedliche Standorte unterscheidliche Grenzwerte, da Kinder nunmal häufiger auf Kindespielflächen Sand in den Mund nehmen als in Parkanlagen oder Gewerbegebieten. Ist das soweit verständlich? Es geht also darum, wieviel ein Kind insgesamt von dem Schadstoff zu sich nimmt. 
Anderes Beispiel ist das Röntenverfahren. Der Patient wird x mal in seinem Leben geröngt und setzt sich einer Strahlung aus, die tollerierbar ist. Die Röntgenschwester dagegen muss tagtäglich damit arbeiten und wird eben vor der Summe der Dosis soweit wie möglich geschützt. Daher wird sie uns z.B. nicht Händchen halten können.
Zurück auf die Dorschleber könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass man eben statistisch gesehen als Angler eher mehr Fische aus seinem Heimatgewässer zu sich nimmt, als Dorschleber und damit die Grenzwerte andere sind. Aber das ist reine Spekulation und nicht mein Sachgebiet. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

tja,die Dorschleber kommt aber in den Handel ! Ohne Hinweis auf Belastung!
Was ist den wenn ein Dorschleberfetischist sich jede Woche 2 Kg davon reinzieht ?


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> tja,die Dorschleber kommt aber in den Handel ! Ohne Hinweis auf Belastung!
> Was ist den wenn ein Dorschleberfetischist sich jede Woche 2 Kg davon reinzieht ?



Nun dann hat der Typ bei dem Fettgehalt, den Dorschleber hat, ein ganz anderes Problem:q.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Brillendorsch (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Tomasz,
nettes OT-Posting 
dennoch halte ich das Beispiel für gut brauchbar, zumal wie ich gehört habe dafür der Grenzwert erst kürzlich erhöht wurde, weil sie sonst nicht verkäuflich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Tomasz (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> @Tomasz,
> ...
> dennoch halte ich das Beispiel für gut brauchbar, zumal wie ich gehört habe dafür der Grenzwert erst kürzlich erhöht wurde, weil sie sonst nicht verkäuflich gewesen wäre.


Ich würde Euch dringend raten, Euch mit der Materie zu beschäftigen, wenn Sie Euch denn wirklich interessiert... Tollerabelle Verzehrmengen, Abhängigkeit vom Körpergewicht, Vorexposition usw. Da geht es um weitaus mehr, als darum ob einer nun 2 kg Dorschleber die Woche ißt. Es gibt für alles und jedes ein ZUVIEL. Das ist hoffentlich jedem klar, oder nicht? Es gibt kaum etwas was im Übermaß genossen nicht gesundheitsschädigend wirkt.
Aber es gibt darüber hinaus eben Fachleute, die nicht mutmaßen sondern ernsthaft an solchen Grenzwerten arbeiten und dabei soviele Nebenfaktoren wie möglich berücksichtigen müssen. Das ist etwas komplizierter als 2 kg Dorschleber die Woche. Und nicht umsonst gibt es Grenz- Schwellen- und was weiß ich für verschiedene Werte der WHO, der EU, und deren Umsetzung in den Ländern. Aber das ist jetzt wirklich nicht das Thema? Oder doch. Denn dann bin ich hier raus. Das sollen die "Fachleute" unter sich klären|kopfkrat.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Tomasz, Du hast den nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
Genau so werden die "Grenzwerte" festgelegt, nach denen eine Belastung als gesundheitsgefährdend eingestuft wird. Da kommen "Verzehrwahrscheinlichkeiten" ins Spiel.

Verzeih mir, dass ich wieder satirisch werde, aber die Grenzwerte für pcb-haltige Plastiktüten sind nur deshalb so hoch, weil die kaum einer futtert...:m
Und da sich die Grenzwerte auf pg/g beziehen (Picogramm Schadstoff pro Gramm Fisch) ist es ohnehin verzehrmengenabhängig, wie sehr man sich mit Schadstoffen anreichert.

Also wenn ein Angler 2x im Monat an den Kanal geht, um Barsche und Zander zu fangen, die knapp an der PCB-Grenze liegen und so erfolgreich ist, dass er und seine Frau zwei mal im Monat Fischfilet essen, sagen wir mal 300g pro Person, dann nimmt er >2400 pg PCB in sich auf. Und das ist unkritisch. Da er aber gerne Aal ist, sich im Supermarkt zusätzlich 2x im Monat völlig frei im Handel erhältlichen Räucheraal kauft, der auf seinem Laichweg vom PCBverseuchten Hafen an der Küste vom Berufsfischer im sauberen? Meerwasser gefangen wurde, ist er im Alter von 65 Jahren, wenn er am Krebs durch PCB gestorben ist, wahrscheinlich selbst so belastet, dass er nicht normal bestattet oder verbrannt werden kann, sondern nach den Maßgaben für Sondermüll.
Sorry, ich weiß selbst, dass das bitterböser Sarkasmus ist, aber manchmal, wenn ich wieder zig Dokumente zu der ganzen Sache durchgeackert habe, muss ich einfach nur mal hier losjaulen!


----------



## gründler (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

In einem anderen forum wird verkündet = Angelverbot ist schon beschlossen,mit link den ich aber nicht sehe da nicht angemeldet.

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?p=428828
lg|wavey:


----------



## Tomasz (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz, Du hast den nagel auf den Kopf getroffen.
> Genau so werden die "Grenzwerte" festgelegt, nach denen eine Belastung als gesundheitsgefährdend eingestuft wird. Da kommen "Verzehrwahrscheinlichkeiten" ins Spiel.



Hallo Honeyball. Manchmal fällt es mir ein wenig schwer Dir folgen zu können. Aber das liegt vielleicht daran, dass u.a. mein Server "*überlastet*" ist:q. 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Tomasz: Wenn es durch Messungen erwiesen ist, dass die Fische in den Kanälen in gesundheitsgefährdendem Maße *überlastet* sind, dann kann ein Ministerium vorbeugend ein Verbot verhängen.
> Aber eben nicht vorbeugend, weil es ja sein könnte, dass sie *überlastet* sind, oder weil schonmal irgendwo einer gefangen wurde, der knapp überm Grenzwert lag!!!!
> (*Steht auch so ähnlich in der Vorlage für Mittwoch*)
> ...



Ich hoffe nur, dass steht nicht wirklich so in der Vorlage drin. Denn die fand ich eigentlich fachlich korrekt. 
Ich hatte ja versucht mich, in der mir eigenen freundlichen und tolleranten Art, zurück zu halten und Euch eine Brücke zu bauen um aus der Chaos rauszufinden. Aber ich gewinne immer mehr den Eindruck, dass hier "echte Fachleute" am Werk sind, die sich so richtig gut mit der Materie auskennen|bigeyes.
Von daher kann ich Dir auch bei Deiner Satire nicht folgen.
Ich bitte nur zu berücksichtigen, dass bei der Festlegung solcher Grenz- oder was auch immer Werte, von einem normalen Mitteleuropäer ausgegangen wird. Für einen Junkie der im Einzelfall mehr Dorschleber in sich hineinstopft, bräuchte man natürlich strengere Werte, aber dies würde der Allgemeinheit die hin und wieder Dorschleber essen wollen, den Zugang zu einer Dose mit Einhaltung diesen strengeren Werten nahezu unmöglich machen. 
Aber wie schon versucht zu erklären und ich probiere es nochmal an einem anderen Beispiel:
Alkohol in Maßen genossen ist gesundheitsfördernd. Alkohol in Massen genossen gesundheitsschädlich. Daher ist es schon entscheidend ob da ein "ß" oder ein "ss" steht. 
Um zu sagen, wann das Maß voll ist, gibt es weitaus mehr zu berücksichtigen als der reine Alkoholmenge. Da spielen z.B. Alter, Körpergewicht und ich nenne es mal "Vorerfahrungen" eine wesentliche Rolle. Ist das soweit klar geworden.
Oder um bei meinem Metier zu bleiben. Natürlich ist ein Kind, dass täglich auf einem Gewerbehof spielt, dessen Boden stärker belastet ist (*nicht überlastet*) als es die Prüfwerte für Kinderspielflächen zulassen, auch größeren Gesundheitsgefahren ausgesetzt. Aber deshalb für einen Gewerbehof den vielfach strengeren Prüfwert für Kinderspielflächen heranzuziehen, ist nicht der richtige Weg. Dann muss man eben dafür sorgen, dass das Kind nicht mehr dort spielt.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Kotzi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

http://www.angelsportverein-dortmund.de/eilmeldung.html

hier der nicht einsehbare link.


----------



## bernie1 (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Unter Punkt 2 am 16.02. im Landtag geht es auch noch um Kormorane und Fischbestände.

http://www.landtag.nrw.de/portal/WWW/dokumentenarchiv/Dokument/MMD15-119.pdf


----------



## Honeyball (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@bernie1:
Ich hab das Kormoran-Thema ganz bewusst hier nicht erwähnt.
Sollte es Mittwoch da zu einer politisch motivierten Entscheidung kommen contra Opposition kommen, machen wir direkt einen neuen Thread auf!!!


----------



## Hanns Peter (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Honeyball: kommst Du auch?


----------



## Honeyball (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Leider nein, sonst hätt ich's schon reingeschrieben.
Aber mein Arbeitgeber verlangt körperliche Anwesenheit als eine Voraussetzung für die monatliche Überweisung...:m


----------



## gründler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

http://www.suedkurier.de/region/hoc...r-wollen-kein-Gift-im-Rhein;art372611,4726936


----------



## Brillendorsch (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

@Gründler,
danke für den Link.
da sieht man was so alles getan wird, um Kohle zu machen. Am Ende steht dann ein Angelverbot.


----------



## Klein-Sibirien (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallochen
AN ALLE -- WER HAT ZEIT ?
Ab in den Landtag nach D´dorf.
Hier ist es dann amtlich ????!!!!
oder auch nicht.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
*LANDTAG NORDRHEIN-WESTFALEN*
15. Wahlperiode


*E 15/193*​


03.02.2011​




Ausschuss für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz

*Friedhelm Ortgies MdL*


*Einladung*


6. Sitzung (öffentlich)
des Ausschusses für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz,
Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz
*am Mittwoch, dem 16. Februar 2011,*
*nachmittags, 15.00 Uhr, Raum E 1 - D 05*

Landtag Nordrhein-Westfalen
Platz des Landtags 1
40221 Düsseldorf


Gemäß § 52 Abs. 1 der Geschäftsordnung des Landtags berufe ich den Ausschuss ein und setze folgende Tagesordnung fest:


*Tagesordnung*

*1.*
*Stand der Untersuchungen zu den aktuellen Erdeinbrüchen an der Trasse der CO-Pipeline auf Erkrather und Ratinger Stadtgebiet*

- Bericht der Landesregierung

*2.*
*Artenschutz für alle Tiere - Neuauflage der Kormoran-Verordnung schnell umsetzen*

Antrag der Fraktion der CDU
Drucksache 15/119 

*3.*
*Dichtheitsprüfung privater Abwasseranlagen - Nutzung der Fristverlängerung durch die Kommunen*

- Bericht der Landesregierung

*4.*
*Investitionssicherheit für Handwerksbetriebe schaffen - Einfahrt in die Umweltzone weiterhin mit Handwerkerparkausweis ermöglichen*

Antrag der Fraktion der FDP
Drucksache 15/128 

*- bitte wenden! -*​
*5.*
*Angel-Verbot in Nordrhein-Westfalen?*

- Bericht der Landesregierung

*6.*
*Fortschrittsmotor Klimaschutz: Erlöse aus dem Emissionshandel für den Strukturwandel in NRW nutzen*

Antrag der Fraktion der SPD und
der Fraktion BÜNDNIS 90/DIE GRÜNEN
Drucksache 15/476 

*7.*
*Chancen und Risiken bei Probebohrungen und Gewinnung von unkonventionellem Erdgas unter besonderer Berücksichtigung von Wasser-, Natur-, Boden- und Klimaschutz*

- Bericht der Landesregierung

*8.*
*Berücksichtigung des demografischen Wandels - auch im Sektor der Finanzprodukte für Senioren*

Antrag der Fraktion der CDU
Drucksache 15/213 

*9.*
*Entwurf einer Verordnung zur Änderung der Verordnung zur Umsetzung der Richtlinie 96/61/EG über die integrierte Vermeidung und Verminderung der Umweltverschmutzung - IVU-Richtlinie - im Wasserrecht*

Vorlage 15/270 

*10.*
*Entgeltordnung´11 (EO´11)*

Vorlage 15/330 








gez. Friedhelm Ortgies
- Vorsitzender -​



F. d. R.



Wilhelm
Ausschussassistent
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Jedenfalls wird es dann warscheinlich hart zur Sache gehen.

bis dannn..... hoffentlich bessere Zeiten


----------



## Luku (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

gibt es davon nen livestream im internet o.ä.?


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Erstmal nochmals ausdrücklich DANKE an alle, die heute Zeit haben, in den Landtag zu gehen und sich das anzuhören!!!

Auch das Kormoran-Thema ist sicherlich sehr interessant und betrifft uns alle, aber der Punkt 5 ist weitaus wichtiger.
Gerade dazu kommt es sehr darauf an, auf die "Untertöne" zu achten. Ich bin nach wie vor fest davon überzeugt, dass da ein taktisches und politisches Ablenkungsmanöver ablaufen wird, dass zu der Aussage führen soll, dass es *kein generelles* Angelverbot in NRW geben wird, weil (nach wie vor) die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen dazu fehlen. (vgl. Sitzungsvorlage)
Dies hat aber weder mit der Situation im Dortmunder Hafen zu tun, noch mit der Äußerung des LANUV zur mutmaßlichen PCB-Belastung von Fischen in industrienahen Gewässern und beinhaltet weder eine Aussage noch eine Schlussfolgerung zum Thema Kanäle in NRW!!!

Also: Wer vor Ort ist, bitte genauestens darauf achten, ob und inwieweit konkret auf die Kanäle eingegangen wird.


----------



## rhein77 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hier mal die offizielle Untersuchung des LANUV zur Belastung:
http://www.dateihosting.de/file/details/203261/DO_Hafen_Fischuntersuchungsbericht_2010-12-10.pdf


und hier mal ein Brief an den zuständigen Minister Remmel (Grüne):
http://www.dateihosting.de/file/details/203262/Sehr_geehrter_Herr_Remmel.doc


----------



## Tomasz (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...
> Gerade dazu kommt es sehr darauf an, auf die "Untertöne" zu achten. Ich bin nach wie vor fest davon überzeugt, dass da ein taktisches und politisches Ablenkungsmanöver ablaufen wird, dass zu der Aussage führen soll, dass es *kein generelles* Angelverbot in NRW geben wird, weil (nach wie vor) die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen dazu fehlen. (vgl. Sitzungsvorlage)
> ...



Sag mal Honeyball, geht es auch ein bischen sachlicher#h. 
Wenn Du fest davon ausgehst, dass es kein generelles Angelverbot in NRW geben wird, dann ist das doch gut für Euch und Eure Sorge, dass ein "umfassendes NRW-, wenn nicht sogar deutschlandweites Angelverbot"|kopfkrat kommen wird, ist damit vom Tisch. Dies hatte ich immer wieder versucht Euch klar zu machen, aber dafür fehlt Euch anscheinend das fachliche Hintergrundwissen. 
In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich persönlich nicht nur noch das Kormoranmanegement wichtig, sondern auch Punkt 9 der Tagesordnung. Diesen halte ich persönlich sogar für den wichtigsten Punkt des Tages, denn da geht es um die Umsetzung einer Richtlinie über die Vermeidung und Verminderung von Umweltverschmutzung im Wasserrrecht. Hatte nicht gerade diese Umweltverschmutzung dazu geführt, dass überhaupt das Thema Angelverbot diskutiert wird? Da geht es um Beteiligung der Öffentlichkeit in Erlaubnisfragen und Genehmigungsverfahren, die die Eingriffe in Gewässer betreffen. Da geht es u.a. darum wie die Überwachung, Messmethoden und Bewertungsverfahren zu regeln sind. Und wie der Zugang der Öffentlichkeit zu Informationen gegeben ist.
Aber was rede ich mir hier den Mund fusslig. Ist ja in Deinen Augen alles nur:





> ...ein taktisches und politisches Ablenkungsmanöver...


#q

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Ich bin nach wie vor fest davon überzeugt, dass da ein taktisches und politisches Ablenkungsmanöver ablaufen wird, dass zu der Aussage führen soll, dass es *kein generelles* Angelverbot in NRW geben wird, weil (nach wie vor) die rechtlichen Voraussetzungen dazu fehlen. (vgl. Sitzungsvorlage)
> Dies hat aber weder mit der Situation im Dortmunder Hafen zu tun, noch mit der Äußerung des LANUV zur mutmaßlichen PCB-Belastung von Fischen in industrienahen Gewässern und beinhaltet weder eine Aussage noch eine Schlussfolgerung zum Thema Kanäle in NRW!!!
> 
> Also: Wer vor Ort ist, bitte genauestens darauf achten, ob und inwieweit konkret auf die Kanäle eingegangen wird.



Natürlich ist das ein taktisches Manöver. 

Wenn gesagt wird, dass es kein generelles Angelverbot geben wird, so ist diese Aussage auch dann noch wahr, wenn 90% der Gewässerfläche gesperrt werden. An den restlichen 10% kann ja weiter geangelt werden. 
Und auch ein bundesweites Angelverbot ist sicher nicht zu befürchten. Bergbäche und Alpenseen sind davon vermutlich ja nicht betroffen, auch das Baggerloch in Hintertupfingen mag weiter beangelbar sein. 

Mit so einer Aussage hält man sich schlicht alles offen, ohne sich nahcher der Lüge bezichtigen lassen zu müssen.


----------



## Luku (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

es wäre entspannter gewesen wenn der nrw landtag sich eine andere überschrift für das thema ausgesucht hätte.

angelverbot in nrw? provoziert und bringt eine extreme spannung ins geschehen.


----------



## Tomasz (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

OK Leute ich bin raus hier|wavey:. Zum einen muss ich arbeiten und zum anderen sehe ich hier im Forum keinerlei fachliche Grundlage auf eine gemeinsame Linie mit Euch zu kommen#c.
Im Verabschiedungsthread habe ich ja selbst gesagt, dass es auch genug andere Wege gibt, als sich für immer aus dem Board zu verabschieden. Ich habe z.B. vor, demnächst einen umfassenden Reisebericht über drei Wochen Norwegen zu schreiben:m. Und es gibt noch soviele Fragen, die ich zu Angeltechniken und Geräten habe. Vielleicht besser, ich konzentriere mich wieder stärker auf diese Themen. 
Und Honey,
Deine PN habe ich erhalten und bin wie immer überrascht, wenn mir einer aus Eurer Redaktion eine PN schreibt. Wie umgänglich und sachlich eine Diskussion mit Euch möglich sein kann#6. Warum hat die Diskussion hier im Board nur ein so völlig anderes  Niveau;+?
Per PN können wir uns aber bei Interesse Eurerseits gerne weiter zu diesen brisanten Themen austauschen und wenn ich denn endlich mal mein Postfach aufgeräumt habe, werde ich Dir auch antworten. Aber sorry. Jetzt muss ich mal auf die Schnelle ein wenig Geld verdienen.

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Tomasz, 
der größte Teil von dem, was ich Dir per PN geschrieben habe, ist auch hier in diesem Thread schon gesagt worden und nachvollziehbar. Wie sachlich soll ich denn hier im Thread noch berichten?#c
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du schlichtweg nicht alle hier gebrachten Informationen vorliegen hattest und versuche daher, auch für andere Mitlesende nochmal alles mir Bekannte zusammenzufassen, ohne jegliche Spekulation, ohne Backgrounds und Hintergedanken, nur das, was ich weiß, man nachlesen kann und bisher öffentlich abgelaufen ist.
Danach kann jeder 2+2 zusammenzählen und seine eigenen persönlichen Schlüsse ziehen.


das LANUV hat im Dezember die Ergebnisse der Fischmessungen im Dortmunder Hafen veröffentlicht. Alle Aale lagen über dem Grenzwert wenige andere Fische grenzwertnah oder knapp drüber.
im Zuge der Veröffentlichung hat das LANUV die gemessenen Ergebnisse als "vergleichbar zu anderen industrienahen Gewässern in NRW" bezeichnet und meinte damit (persönliche Rückfrage von mir bei der Präsentation der Ergebnisse in Dortmund) Kanalhäfen, Kanalbereiche und bestimmte Abschnitte der Lippe
im Dezember kam es zu einer Gesprächsrunde mit Vertretern der Stadt Dortmund (u.a. Dr. Grote, Leiter des Umweltamtes), der Hafen AG, dem 1. ASV Dortmund, dem LFV Westfalen und Lippe und dem LANUV. Die Stadt Dortmund, respektive Dr. Grote hat sich dort für ein Angelverbot im _gesamten Kanal und den Häfen im Stadtgebiet Dortmund_ ausgesprochen
in diesem Gespräch wurde er darüber aufgeklärt, dass er gar nicht das Recht dazu hat, ein solches zu verhängen, weil die freie Fahrt des Kanals außerhalb der Häfen nicht der Stadt sondern dem Bund gehört. Er musste dann einsehen, dass ein Verbot für 1,44km Hafenstrecke unsinnig ist, wenn direkt daneben weiter geangelt werden darf
alle Anwesenden folgten der Argumentation, dass die Messwerte für den Wanderfisch Aal so bedenklich sind, dass ein Handeln zwingend erforderlich ist. Also einigte man sich wie folgt:
Der 1.ASV Dortmund verzichtet "freiwillig" auf das Angeln im Hafengebiet.
Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe erlässt ein Fangverbot für Aale im gesamten Stadtgebiet Dortmund bis zur Schleuse Henrichenburg
Das LANUV veranlasst weitere Untersuchungen von Fischen in den Hafengebieten (es gibt noch zwei weitere) *und* in der freien Fahrt des Kanals im Stadtgebiet Dortmund.
Im Raum stehen bleibt jedoch die Pressemitteilung des LANUV zu den Untersuchungsergebnissen Äußerung:


> Für andere industriell geprägte Gewässer Nordrhein-Westfalens liegen aus vereinzelten stichprobenhaften Fischuntersuchungen ähnliche Werte vor wie im Dortmunder Hafen. Da die Datenlage für eine generelle Verzehrsempfehlung in diesen anderen Gewässern jedoch zu gering ist, werden weitere Untersuchungen in laufenden und geplanten Monitoringprogrammen durchgeführt.



Am 27.01. veröffentlich die WAZ-Gruppe einen Artikel zu der Thematik mit teilweise falsch oder überzogen dargestellten Fakten.
Im Zuge dessen und im Zusammenhang mit Forderungen für einen generellen Angelverzicht für den Kanal im Stadtgebiet Dortmund mehren sich in der Presse Äußerungen, in denen von einem "Angelverbot" die Rede ist. Dies wird sowohl vom 1. ASV Dortmund als auch vom LFV dementiert.
Der LFV Westfalen und Lippe hat in seiner Stellungnahme klar gestellt, dass das Angeln in den von ihm gepachteten Gewässern weiter erlaubt ist. Solange keine weiteren gesicherten Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der PCB-Belastung von Fischen _auch in der freien Fahrt jenseits der Häfen_ vorliegen, ist der LFV auch nicht zu einem freiwilligen Angelverzicht (ähnlich, wie es der 1. ASV praktiziert) bereit. Lediglich das Fangverbot für Aale wird aufrecht erhalten
Die Stadt Dortmund schaltet daraufhin den Bund als Verpächter der Kanalstrecken und das MKULNV ein, um ein Aussetzen der Pachtverträge für die Kanalstrecken zu erwirken
Das MKULNV bezieht sich auf die oben zitierte Aussage des LANUV  ("_andere industriell geprägte Gewässer Nordrhein-Westfalens_") und äußert dahingehende Bedenken gegen das Angeln in diesen Gewässern. (Querverweis zur Diskussion: Verwertungsabsicht als Angelgrund)
Im wesentlichen die lokale Presse greift die ihnen bekannten Stückchen aus Veröffentlichungen und Presseerklärungen auf und generiert die These vom "generellen" Angelverbot in NRW (Man beachte den kleinen aber feinen sprachlichen Unterschied zwischen "umfassendes" und "generelles" Angelverbot!!!)
Die Oppostition im Landtag NRW greift die Thematik in Form einer Anfrage an die Landesregierung auf.
Die Landesregierung NRW setzt den Punkt "Angel-Verbot in Nordrhein-Westfalen?" auf die Tagesordnung der öffentlichen 6. Sitzung des Ausschusses für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Naturschutz, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz heute nachmittag
In einem eigens für diese Sitzung verfassten Bericht wird auf das seit 2008 laufende "Monitoring von Fischen aus Oberflächengewässern" Bezug genommen, um daraus abzuleiten:


> Presseberichte, nach  denen  das MKULNV  für ganz Nordrhein-Westfalen ein Angelverbot erlassen würde, entbehren jeglicher Grundlage. Weder das Lebensmittelrecht noch das Fischereirecht bieten hierfür eine rechtliche Handhabe.


Jedoch geht aus dem Bericht eindeutig hervor, dass dieses Monitoring sich ausschließlich auf diverse Flüsse in NRW bezieht. Die Kanäle kommen in dem Bericht so gut wie gar nicht vor.

So, das war's und ich hoffe, das war für jeden Leser hier sachlich und faktisch.

Und selbst die von mir weiter gezogenen Schlüsse, die teilweise als Hetze oder Unsachlichkeit dargestellt werden, beziehen sich auch auf bekannte Fakten:

Zum Zeitpunkt der Gespräche mit dem LANUV war die Budgetplanung 2011 dieser Behörde bereits abgeschlossen
Zusätzliche (notwendige!) Untersuchungen an Fischen in der freien Fahrt des Dortmund-Ems-Kanals  und an anderen Stellen im Kanalsystem NRW verursachen eklatant hohe Kosten beim LANUV
Nur, um gesicherte Aussagen für das Stadtgebiet Dortmund (Strecke Stadthafen bis Schleuse Henrichenburg) treffen zu können, werden ca. 150.000€  benötigt
Wenn eine Landesbehörde für zusätzliche Aufgaben zusätzliches geld benötigt, muss dieses bei dem ihr übergordneten Ministerium (beim LANUV ist das das MKULNV) beantragt und dort bereitgestellt werden
Der von der Landesregierung eingebrachte Nachtragshaushalt ist durch Beschluss des Landesverfassungsgerichts Münster (LVG) bis zur Urteilsverkündung am 15.03.2011 auf Eis gelegt
Pressemeldungen über die gestern erfolgte Anhörung beim LVG lassen vermuten, dass der Klage der Opposition im Landtag NRW dort stattgegeben und der Nachtragshaushalt gekippt wird.
In NRW herrscht derzeit eine Minderheitenregierung aus SPD und Bündnis90/Grüne, deren Fortbestand über die gesamte Legislaturperiode fraglich ist
Ein Scheitern des Nachtragshaushalts vor dem Landesverfassungsgericht könnte zu Neuwahlen führen
Johannes Remmel gehört zu Bündnis 90/Grüne
Tierschutzverbände, die sich schon mehrfach als klare Angelgegner positioniert haben, sind eindeutig Wählerklientel von Bündnis90/Die Grünen


----------



## bernie1 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Zitat,
Der von der Landesregierung eingebrachte Nachtragshaushalt ist durch Beschluss des Landesverfassungsgerichts Münster (LVG) bis zur Urteilsverkündung am 15.03.2011

Pressemitteilungen
des Verfassungsgerichtshofs
für das Land Nordrhein-Westfalen unter


http://www.vgh.nrw.de/presse/presse.htm


----------



## schlotterschätt (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

HIER klicken !


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hallo Zusammen,
wie angekündigt: ich war heute im Landtag auf der Ausschußsitzung.

Es waren rund 60-70 Angler/Verbandsvertreter vor Ort, und damit deutlich mehr als Besucher für das CO-Pipiline Thema.

Das war es erst einmal mit den guten Nachrichten.

Zum TOP 5: Angelverbot in NRW
Hier hat lediglich Herr Remmel noch einmal - ohne Untertöne - aus seiner Sitzungsvorlage kurz vorgetragen und anschließend weitere PCB-Funde im Ruhrgebiet, incl. Schließung eines Betriebes vorgetragen.

Fazit: Es gibt kein Angelverbot in NRW.

Auf Nachfrage des Sitzungsleiters (2 mal !) hat keiner der anwesenden Politiker eine Einlassung abgegeben.

Gesamtzeit des Themas: 2,5 Minuten.

TOP 2: Kormoran war ziemlich ausführlich (ca. 60 Minuten) und kommt später, erst einmal muss ich noch ein wenig Geld verdienen.

Gruß Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Danke für die ersten Infos!

Schon mal gut, dass doch einiges an Anglern da war..


----------



## rhein77 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Vom Tisch ist das Thema noch lange nicht denn der sichtlich gelangweilte  Minister Remmel hat lediglich verlauten lassen dass in Zukunft noch  weitere Gewässeruntersuchungen anstehen.
Hoffentlich laufen die eine Spur professioneller als die erste (siehe links oben).

Der Antrag zur Kormoranverordnung ist erst einmal verschoben worden weil  SPD/GRÜNE/LINKE sich komplett gegen weitere Abschüsse stellen und erst  ein weiteres europaweites Monitoring wünschen.
Eine Abstimmung wäre deshalb sinnlos gewesen.
Besonders lustig war das man bei der SPD vom Schutz der Meeräschen  sprach was für allgemeine Erheiterung sorgte und vor allem den Grad der  Kompetenz dieser Leute offenlegte.


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



rhein77 schrieb:


> Vom Tisch ist das Thema noch lange nicht denn der sichtlich gelangweilte  Minister Remmel hat lediglich verlauten lassen dass in Zukunft noch  weitere Gewässeruntersuchungen anstehen.
> Hoffentlich laufen die eine Spur professioneller als die erste (siehe links oben).



Das stand doch auch schon in der Vorlage. War somit nix neues.



rhein77 schrieb:


> Der Antrag zur Kormoranverordnung ist erst einmal verschoben worden weil   SPD/GRÜNE/LINKE sich komplett gegen weitere Abschüsse stellen und erst   ein weiteres europaweites Monitoring wünschen.
> Eine Abstimmung wäre deshalb sinnlos gewesen.
> Besonders lustig war das man bei der SPD vom Schutz der Meeräschen   sprach was für allgemeine Erheiterung sorgte und vor allem den Grad der   Kompetenz dieser Leute offenlegte.



Das ist falsch! Zumindest der erste Halbsatz. Der Antrag wurde mit den Stimmen von Rot/Grün und Dunkelrot abgelehnt. Wenn das Thema nur vertagt worden wäre, hätte man ggf. bis zum Herbst noch eine neue Verordnung durchbringen können. So nicht. Dieser Antrag wurde auch schon seit Mitte letzten Jahres beraten. Von daher waren auch die Angriffe der SPD in doppelter Hinsicht für den Allerwertesten.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Mit anderen Worten: Es ist genau so gelaufen, wie es zu befürchten war.

Die Kormoranpolitik wird nicht fortgeführt und hinsichtlich des Angelverbots wurde nur gesagt, dass es kein *generelles* Verbot geben wird, also genau das, was schon in der Vorlage stand. Und dass weitere Gewässeruntersuchungen anstehen ergibt sich aus dem Monitoringplan (s. bericht), er hat wahrscheinlich nicht gesagt, dass *Kanäle* untersucht werden, sondern bewusst "Gewässer" gesagt, oder?

Ansonsten gibt es ja noch Hoffnung...


----------



## Koghaheiner (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Also wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. 
Übrigens, in Gelsenkirchen im Zwischenlager der AGR hat man auch überhöhte PCB Werte gefunden, Untersuchungen stehen noch aus. Ist auch nur ca. 1 km vom Kanal weg..
http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten...a-in-Gelsenkirchen-stillgelegt-id4291871.html
Wenn jetzt tatsächlich überall Stichproben genommen werden, bin ich mir fast sicher das auch überall etwas gefunden wird.

Gruß

Kogha


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Koghaheiner schrieb:


> Also wird nichts so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird.




Die Gefahr ist nicht kleiner geworden, eher größer.

Die Aussage, es gäbe kein generelles Angelverbot, ist Schall und Rauch. Das bedeutet nur, dass nicht mit einem Schlag das Angeln in ganz NRW verboten wird.

So schwer ist Politikersprache nicht zu verstehen.

Der Minister lässt sich damit alles offen.

Hätte er gesagt: " Es wird kein Angelverbot wegen der Belastung von Fischen geben." hätte man auf Einsicht hoffen können. 

So aber ist alles beim alten geblieben.


----------



## Honeyball (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Man wird den Eindruck nicht los, dass auch eine einfache Addition bereits gewisse Hauptspeicherkapazitäten an ihre Grenzen stoßen lässt... :c:c:c


----------



## Luku (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist nicht kleiner geworden, eher größer.
> 
> Die Aussage, es gäbe kein generelles Angelverbot, ist Schall und Rauch. Das bedeutet nur, dass nicht mit einem Schlag das Angeln in ganz NRW verboten wird.
> 
> ...




tja, dass ist das schöne an den politikern.
sie reden viel aber sagen nichts.  :q


----------



## jens_z (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Hab eben was beim WDR im Videotext gefunden (Seite 183):

*Kein Angelverbot in NRW*

*Angler in NRW können aufatmen: Chemikalien in den Gewässern des Industrielandes rechtfertigen kein landesweites Angelverbot. Das hat NRW-Verbraucherschutzminister  Remmel (Grüne) am Mittwoch im Umweltausschuss des Düsseldorfer Landtags klargestellt.*

*Remmel trat damit Presseberichten entgegen, in NRW drohe wegen chemieverseuchter Fische ein Angelverbot. Auslöser der Debatte waren Untersuchungen im Dortmunder Hafen. Danach hatte das Landesamt für Verbraucherschutz empfohlen, die Fische nicht zu essen.*


----------



## bernie1 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



jens_z schrieb:


> Hab eben was beim WDR im Videotext gefunden (Seite 183):
> 
> *Kein Angelverbot in NRW*
> 
> ...





wenn es nicht so ernst wäre
demnächst kommt noch ein Atmungsverbot
dafür ist aber genug Chemie in der Luft.

Dürfen wir noch ohne Sauerstoffgerät vor die Türe gehen???
denn 
"Wer nicht raucht und nicht Trinkt und Sauerstoff nimmt stirbt gesünder"|bigeyes


----------



## Honeyball (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

*Erstmal noch als Vorab-Info, Details folgen noch!!!*

Es gibt endlich mal positive Nachrichten!!!
So positiv, dass man wahrscheinlich vorerst die Eingangsfrage dieses Threads mit NEIN beantworten kann:
*Das Monitoring des LANUV wird auf die Kanäle ausgedehnt. In die Planung der Untersuchungsstrategie ist der LFV mit eingebunden.*
Hoffentlich gelingt es so, eine solide Datenbasis zu schaffen, damit nicht spekulative Schnellschüsse und Aktionismus sondern vernünftiges und verantwortungsbewusstes Handeln das weitere Geschehen bestimmen.
Dieser Weg ist der eindeutig richtige im Sinne aller Angler in NRW. #6


----------



## Honeyball (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Nachdem ich gerade die Freigabe zur Veröffentlichung seiner Mail erhalten habe, hier nun die versprochenen Detailinfos zur Lage in NRW, quasi aus erster Hand von Herrn Dr. Michael Möhlenkamp, dem Geschäftsführer des Landesfischereiverbandes Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
Ich erhielt seine Mail als Antwort auf meine Anfrage, in der ich die auch hier von mir geschilderten Bedenken hinsichtlich der Sinnhaftigkeit des Themas "Angelverbot in NRW? in der öffentlichen Sitzung vom 16.02.2011 geäußert hatte.



> Sehr geehrter Herr Lattko,
> das geplante Monitoring des Landes bezieht sich nicht nur auf Flüsse,
> sondern auch auf die Kanäle. Der LFV ist in die Planung der
> Untersuchungsstrategie eingebunden. Ich habe dazu ein erstes Gespräch im
> ...



Ich möchte es nicht versäumen, mich an dieser Stelle auch öffentlich bei Herrn Dr. Möhlenkamp für die offene und konstruktive Kommunikation zu bedanken.
Da an anderen Stellen im AB klare Diskrepanzen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten hinsichtlich der Art und Weise von anglerorientierter Verbandsarbeit deutlich geworden sind,  freut es mich besonders, hier auch einmal eine geradezu vorbildliche Verbandsarbeit darstellen und loben zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



> Da an anderen Stellen im AB klare Diskrepanzen und Meinungsverschiedenheiten hinsichtlich der Art und Weise von anglerorientierter Verbandsarbeit deutlich geworden sind, freut es mich besonders, hier auch einmal eine geradezu vorbildliche Verbandsarbeit darstellen und loben zu können.


Dito!!!!!


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

das nenne ich eine offene informative Verbandsarbeit!
So stellt sich jeder Verbandsarbeit vor.
Danke


----------



## Koghaheiner (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist nicht kleiner geworden, eher größer.
> 
> Die Aussage, es gäbe kein generelles Angelverbot, ist Schall und Rauch. Das bedeutet nur, dass nicht mit einem Schlag das Angeln in ganz NRW verboten wird.
> 
> ...




Ralle, wenn ich fies wäre würde ich jetzt "äääätsch" sagen, bin ich aber nicht, dazu ist die Lage doch zu verworren, da ich mir nach wie vor sicher bin das wenn überall im Rahmen der Monitoringaktion stichprobenartig geprüft wird auch überall in der Region erhöhte Werte gefunden werden, und zwar nicht nur von PCB o.ä. Als alte Industrieregion kann das Ruhgebiet mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit mit großflächiger Belastung aufwarten, ich mag gar nicht wissen was im WW II durch Bombentreffer alles freigesetzt worden ist und noch heute über das Grundwasser, Bäche, Baumaßnahmen etc. wieder freigesetzt wird..

Gruß 

Kogha


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Und es geht weiter in NRW. In anderer Sache, aber mit den gleichen Auswirkungen.

http://www.asv-meppen.de/index.php?...n-der-schiffbaren-ems&catid=3:news&Itemid=160


----------



## Koghaheiner (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter in NRW. In anderer Sache, aber mit den gleichen Auswirkungen.
> 
> http://www.asv-meppen.de/index.php?...n-der-schiffbaren-ems&catid=3:news&Itemid=160




Mann, das ist bitter!

Gruß 

Kogha


----------



## gründler (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Moin


Das wird nicht die letzte Meldung sein,Wasser fließt ja bekanntlich vom Landesinneren ins Meer.

Im inneren (mitten in De.) hat man angefangen mit Verboten,und das Wassersystem in De. ähnelt einen Spinnennetz...........


lg#h


----------



## dimak (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Kommen die Verantwortlichen für neue Besatzmaßnahmen auf?
Ich habe bis jetzt nicht gehört, dass dafür Entschädigungen in Form von Geld gegeben hätte.
Das wäre wirklich Traurig,wenn die Verantwortlichen dafür nicht aufkommen müssten!

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und es geht weiter in NRW.



Geographisch nicht so ganz richtig. Meppen liegt in Niedersachsen. :m

Aber schlimm genug ist es allemal.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Oh Gott, jetzt greift es schon auf andere Bundesländer über. :q

Scheixx Föderalismus.


----------



## TheFisherking (12. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Wenn man mal auf die Seite im Link geht (ASV Meppen) dann sieht man, dass auf den Fotos alles Mögliche an toten Fischen angeschwommen kam, nur keine Grundeln ....
Also entweder gibt es die dort (noch) nicht oder die Biester sind resistenter, als gedacht.


----------



## bernie1 (13. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*



TheFisherking schrieb:


> Wenn man mal auf die Seite im Link geht (ASV Meppen) dann sieht man, dass auf den Fotos alles Mögliche an toten Fischen angeschwommen kam, nur keine Grundeln ....
> Also entweder gibt es die dort (noch) nicht oder die Biester sind resistenter, als gedacht.



Hallo TheFisherking wenn du keine anderen Sorgen hast


http://www.noz.de/lokales/53313014/...el-laesst-tiere-im-dortmund-ems-kanal-sterben

das Sterben in der Ems kann hiermit zusammenhängen
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/welt...eladenes-Schiff-sinkt-nach-Zusammenstoss.html


Denn die Wasserversorgung des Kanals ist eine andere hat also keine Berührung miteinander.


----------



## Honeyball (18. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

*Neues aus NRW:*
An diesem Wochenende fand sowohl an dem vom ENVIO-Skandal betroffenen Kanalbereich (Stadthafen Dortmund) als auch an der freien Kanalstrecke ein Testangeln statt.
Ziel war es, Fische zu fangen und auf PCB, Dioxine und Furane zu untersuchen.
Ähnlich wie schon beim Untersuchungsabfischen im Herbst war das Ergebnis jedoch mager: Nur 5 Fische wurden im Stadthafen gefangen, an der freien Kanalstrecke gar keiner.

Norbert Kovac, 1. Vorsitzender des ASV Dortmund (Pächter des Stadthafens) kann dennoch etwas Positives vermelden. Wahrscheinlich wird man auch seitens der Stadt Dortmund doch auf ein Angelverbot verzichten und statt dessen eine (Nicht-)Verzehrempfehlung aussprechen.
Damit sollten die gemeinsamen Anstrengungen des LFV Westfalen und Lippe und des 1. ASV Dortmund zu einem insgesamt für die Angler positiven und tragbaren Ergebnis kommen.
(Quelle: Ruhr-Nachrichten, 18.04.2011)

P.S.: Ich persönlich freue mich darüber (zum wiederholten Male), die Arbeit eines dem VdSF angehörenden Landesverbandes hier im AB loben und positive erwähnen zu dürfen und damit auch den uns gegenüber angezettelten Vorwurf der einseitig DAV-lastigen Berichterstattung widerlegen zu können!


----------



## Bigspinn (25. April 2011)

*AW: Droht ein umfassendes Angelverbot?*

Ja und wir wählen alle schön die Grünen,damit unser aller Traum vom angeln bald ausgeträumt ist...

Fledermaus ick hör dir trapsen


----------

